#ubuntu-es 2011-09-12
<ARIA80> esta lleno
<ARIA80> Tengo un problema con Ubuntu 11.04
<dangar4l> er Yukiteru
<Yukiteru> dangar4l, o/
<trixur> Buena noche alguien con el problema de  salida boba en ubuntu 11.04?
<trixur> es extra;o pero la mayoria de distros si me detectaban el sonido y esta no :S
<Sapote> hola gente!
<julian__> hay alguien?
<xuuun> Error #2046
<xuuun> hola
<xuuun> flash
<xuuun> no puedo ver videos alguien sabe porque?
<xuuun> esque actualicé firefox
<xuuun> pero si puedo ver youtube
<julian__> hola! alguien sabe porque no me descarga desde el gestor de actualizaciones?
<julian__> hola! alguien sabe porque no me descarga desde el gestor de actualizaciones?
<debsan> julian__, por supuesto, todos somos adivinos
<julian__> se que son poco datos
<julian__> este mensaje me sale
<julian__> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-globalmenu_6.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<julian__> perdon
<julian__> ese mensaje me sale en detalles
<debsan> ok
<debsan> julian__, ese repo no está funcionando
<julian__> y que deberia jhacer?
<debsan> julian__, mostrame tu lista de repos
<julian__> donde la busco, soy un poco novato
<debsan> julian__, en una consola poné   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<debsan> copialo en pastebin y pasé el link
<carlosubuntu> hola
<julian__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687336/
<julian__> ahi va
<carlosubuntu> como puedo desla consola contar el numero de veces que aparece una palabra en concreto (por ejemplo "Nigeria") en un archivo de texto??
<debsan> carlosubuntu, cat archivo | grep nigeria           y las contas, aunque probablemente haya una comando que cuente buscalo
<carlosubuntu> por eso preguntaba pro que es un coñazo contar a mano
<carlosubuntu> :P
<debsan> xD
<debsan> tantas veces nombra nigeria ?
<carlosubuntu> bueno es que tengo que contar varias palabras para un analisis cualitativo, no solo nigeria
<debsan> cat archivo | grep nigeria > archivo.txt  luego abris el archivo con un editor que tenga numerados los renglones xDDD
<julian__> puede ser que el servidor de Argentina este funcionando mal?
<debsan> ahhhh
<carlosubuntu> aunque que esa no es mala idea
<julian__> debsan, cambie a servidor principal, en configuracion, actualice y ahora empezo a descargar...
<julian__> puede ser?
<debsan> carlosubuntu, cat archivo | grep nigeria | wc -l
<carlosubuntu> voy a ver
<debsan> julian__, Bueno, si seguramente está caído algun server. te iba a decir que comentarás por el momento las líneas del sources.list, las que dicen security
<carlosubuntu> aja esa cuenta las lineas donde sale Nigeria
<debsan> carlosubuntu, eso es lo que querías ??
<julian__> debsan, sos un capo
<carlosubuntu> ok me sirve, gracias debsan ;)
<debsan> carlosubuntu, enhorabuena !
<debsan> julian__, capo ? re argento lo tuyo xD
<julian__> soy argento... vos?
<debsan> también
<julian__> el enhora buena es español
<julian__> jajaja
<debsan> re gallego xD me quedó del fifa 2002
<julian__> como hago para que funciones el grub customizer?
<julian__> jajaja
<julian__> y el grub customizer
<julian__> ?
<julian__> bueno che.... Demasiado por hoy, me voy a apoliyar
<debsan> julian__, no se que es eso
<debsan> el grub customizer
<julian__> grub customizer o apoliyar?
<julian__> no hay problema... nada importante
<debsan> julian__, supongo que es si es que te tira un error mostrame cual sino que descanses
<julian__> no, entonces a dormir
<julian__> chau!
<julian__> generacion doradaaaa!
<debsan> Jaaaa
<debsan> agunate ARG
<julian__> vamos pumas y al carajo
<julian__> chau
<ana_> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<lanber> hola, una pregunta tonta
<lanber> como se puede cambiar del escritorio 1 al 2, 3,..
<lanber> antes aparecia en la barra de abajo
<lanber> pero ahora no parece
<heikki_> hola
<keco> hola gente!
<keco> tengo dos monitores con los drivers por defecto (no son los de mi placa ati)
<keco> y quiero setear como monitor principal (el que tiene el menu) el monitor externo y no el de mi laptop
<victor_uva> qué paquetes de ubuntu son los encargados de hacer funcionar las tarjetas gráficas amd generalmente, además de xserver-xorg-video-ati y mesa-utils? me resulta curioso porque suelo hacer pruebas con stellarium, en debian no me funciona bien utilizando los paquetes libres y necesito fglrx; sin embargo, ubuntu tiene instalados aparentemente los mismos paquetes y stellarium sí funciona
<victor_uva> así que me hace sospechar que ubuntu traiga por defecto otros paquetes que debian no trae, y es por eso por lo que en ubuntu me funciona stellarium bien, mientras que en debian va a trompicones y las letras en la pantalla aparecen mal
<fosco_> victor_uva: pues depende, los dirvers libres los gestion xserver*at xserver*radeon y xserver*hd dependiendo del modelo exacto de ati
<fosco_> los propietarios los gestiona el xserver*fglrx
<victor_uva> fosco_: en ubuntu tengo xserver-xorg-video-ati y xserver-xorg-video-radeon instalados, al igual que en debian squeeze
<fosco_> seguramente en debian se usará otra version
<victor_uva> lo curioso es que, aunque en debian squeeze me funciona fglrx perfecto, en ubuntu me funciona peor fglrx que los drivers libres
<fosco_> de todas maneras puedes obtener más informacion sobre el driver q estas usando con el comando glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> seguramente ese comando te dirá cosas diferentes en cada sistema
<ezq> hola, tengo un problema, no puedo instalar mysql-server en ubuntu 10.04, cuando pongo a instalarlo, se queda en "Setting up mysql-server-5.1" y no hace nada
<ezq> a alguien le pasó algo similar?
<victor_uva> en debian además solo he encontrado el problema con stellarium, porque requiere bastante memoria; si ejecuto el glxgears libre los engranajes salen moviéndose bien
<victor_uva> fosco_: en debian squeeze la versión de xserver-xorg-video-ati es 1:6.13.1-2+squeeze1; en ubuntu es 1:6.14.99~git20110811.g93fc084-0ubuntu1; así que imagino que habrá cambios de una a otra
<Debito> hola, alguien me hecha un cable?
<Debito> tengo sonido pero el control de volumen me dice "el control de volumen no encontró ningún elemento y/o dispositivo que controlar. Esto significa que no tiene los complementos correctos de GStreamer instalados o que no tiene una tarjeta de sonido configurada"
<Debito> y no puedo subir ni bajar volumen ni configurar nada
<wicope> Debito: hola, mira a ver que tienes en salida predeterminada, alt+f2 gstreamer-properties
<Debito> autodetectar
<Debito> tambien me pone
<Debito> skipping unavailable plugin artsdsink, esdsink, pulsesink,glimagesink,sdlvideosink,v4lmjpegsrc,qcamsrc,asdmon,pulsesrc
<wicope> Debito: tienes un botón de prueba, pruebalo, cambia a pulseaudio y botón prueba
<Debito> si
<Debito> sonar suena
<wicope> Debito: me sale = lo de "skipping unavailable plugin"
<Debito> ah vale
<Debito> el caso es que sonido tengo
<Debito> pues no se que pasa
<wicope> Debito: preferencias de sonido, hardware, configuración, perfil que tienes?
<Debito> pero el control de volumen no hace nada
<Debito> a ver
<Debito> no se han encontrado complementos o dispositivos control de volumen de GStreamer
<Debito> no puedo entrar en ese menú
<wicope> Debito: otra forma de entrar al menú que me refiero, alt+f2 pavucontrol configuración perfil
<Debito> wicope: en realidad uso debian squeeze
<Debito> pense que sería lo mismo basicamente
<wicope> Debito: yo trisquel y si es básicamente lo mismo.. que programas usas para el control de volumen (yo tengo un applet) puedes usar otro control de volumen hay muchos
<Debito> pues la verdad no lo se, acabo de instalarlo
<Debito> supongo que el que venga por defecto
<Debito> suponiendo que se haya instalado bien,claro
<Debito> y digo eso porque use una replica en internet
<Debito> pero mi internet no va muy bien
<Debito> jejeje
<wicope> Debito: yo uso el control de volumen: sudo apt-get install gnome-media , en ese paquete viene gnome-volume-control, alt+f2 gnome-volume-control
<wicope> Debito: ese control de volumen te funciona?
<Debito> no
<wicope> Debito: usas gnome?
<Debito> sale el mismo error de antes
<Debito> no se han encontrado complementos bla bla bla
<Debito> si
<wicope> Debito: prueba con este control de volumen: alsamixer -Dhw
<Debito> cannot load mixer controls: Argumento inválido
<wicope> Debito: aquí tienes otro control de volumen: gnome-alsamixer
<wicope> Debito: y otro: alsamixergui
<wicope> Debito: kmix
<wicope> Debito: gamix
<Debito> voy a probar a instalar gnome-alsamixer
<Debito> a ver que pasa
<wicope> Debito: si no te funcionan los controles de volumenes entonces es que el problema no viene del propio programa de control de volumen.. away 5 min, avisa
<deep_p> muy buenas
<Debito> (gnome-alsamixer:2913): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<Debito> no hay manera..
<Debito> que rabia xD
<Debito> ahora vuelvo
<deep_p> tengo una duda, resulta que he instalado en un ordenador que me han regalado un poco viejo un programa de estos que me detecta el hardware, y me dice en la sección de procesador lo siguiente: "2x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHZ" Significa esto que tiene dos procesadores??? no lo entiendo, que yo sepa es un intel pentium IV
<debsan> deep_p, cuál es el tuyo http://ark.intel.com/products/family/7944 ??
<debsan> el 925 ?
<debsan> igual como me parece que toda la familia tiene 2 nucleos :D
<debsan> deep_p, ^
<deep_p> a ver voy a mirar
<debsan> deep_p, dale
<deep_p> joder pues no tengo ni idea... no encuentro la información del modelo del procesador, sabes cómo puedo mirarlo?
<deep_p> debsan, de todos modos tienes razón, toda la familia pone que tiene dos núcleos,,, pero no lo entiendo, no se supone que sólo los dual core tienen dos núcleos?
<debsan> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<debsan> deep_p, ^
<deep_p> ok
<Xago> hola amigos....instalé el administrador de una hp laserjet, pero la maldita no me quiere imprimir
<debsan> Xago, hablale con cariño
<Xago> debsan, jajajaja
<Xago> se supone que está todo correctamente instalado. Pero cuando envío una impresión...me da error de impresión
<Xago> "El servidor no está exportando impresoras!
<Xago> luego me dice "Publicar impresoras compartidas conectadas a este sistema"
<deep_p> creo que es este "Intel® Pentium® D Processor 830 (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)" Acabo de ver que es un procesador anterior a los dual core pero que tiene dos núcleos, sólo que consume más. Significa esto que el ordenador este puede tirar con los programas y juegos que requieren un dual core?
<wicope> Xago: has instalado tu impresora? en impresoras tienes que añadirla (si está el controlador)... has echo eso?
<Xago> wicope, sip ya está
<wicope> Xago: más
<Xago_> el wizard de hp dentro de sus pruebas, me manda a realizar una pagina de prueba, la envía pero siempre me da Errr de impresión
<Xago_> en la cola de impresiones, el Estado es Detenido
<wicope> Xago_: al instalar la impresora debes selecionar el modelo exacto de tu impresora... a ver cuando está enchufada la debes elegir y después eliges el controlador de tu modelo exacto... eso me dices que lo tienes.. pero yo te digo que lo revises
<wicope> Xago_: revisa que no tenga atascado papel y que tenga tinta
<Xago_> wicope, todo eso está comprobado
<wicope> Xago_: borra todas las pruebas de la cola de la impresora y cuando lo tengas todo comprobado prueba de nuevo...
<Xago_> wicope, tendrá algo que ver con que al cargar el plug-in me da un error? este no coincide con la firma digital
<Xago_> File may have been corrupted or altered
<wicope> Xago_: explicate ... cuando qué?
<Xago_> "printer requires a binary, run hp-setup"
<Xago_> wicope, puede ser que tengo una impresora deskjet que no puedo borrar?
<Xago_> será que está molestando?
<wicope> Xago_: al imprimir debes elegir la predeterminada... en todo caso si sólo tienes una impresora debes de tener sólo una configurada
<wicope> Xago_: en impresoras, boton derecho hacer predeterminada
<Xago_> he hecho todo eso...hasta la instalé via web
<Xago_> vía command
<wicope> Xago_: mmm, entonces es sólo un momento si tu sistema ya trae el driver de tu impresora... no se como la instalaste pero te recomiendo que quites todas las impresoras y empiezes de nuevo, para configurar/instalar tu impresora usa: alt+f2 system-config-printer
<Xago_> wicope, el tema es que tengo un officejet, la cual está aparentemente pegada. No la puedo borrar!!! Eso me parece extraño
<wicope> Xago_: supongo que me dices que está apagada... si quieres borrar una impresora, verifica que no tenga documentos pendientes, que esté desenchufada, que no este activa en definitiva y la borras, quitala de impresora predeterminada etc...
<Xago_> esa impresora que te menciono está en usb en un pc en la red
<Xago_> la instalé en mi laptop....quiero limpiar todo...para instalar la laserjet.
<Xago_> wicope, la instalé en mi laptop....quiero limpiar todo...para instalar la laserjet.
<berseck> hola
<berseck> alguien sabe php
<cover_me> buenas, para una maquina con tan solo 256 mb de ram con que sistema funcionaria mejor con lubuntu cuyos requerimientos minimos no se cuales son o un android ?
<mimecar> con android solo puedes usar aplciaciones de Java
<mimecar> prueba con el live cd de lubuntu
<cover_me> fui a la pagina de lubuntu pero no encontre sus requerimientos minimos alguien puede facilitarme la info porfa
<mimecar> cover_me: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar> [13:13] <jjsalazar> como estan
<jjsalazar> [13:13] <jjsalazar> tengo tiempo usando ubuntu
<jjsalazar> [13:13] <jjsalazar> y e notado como si le faltara algo de mantenimiento
<jjsalazar> [13:14] <jjsalazar> cualñes herramientas puedo usar ?
<jjsalazar> [13:15] <jjsalazar> para limpiar y cosas asi ?
<mimecar> si pones todas las actualizaciones suele ser suficiente
<jjsalazar> mmm
<jjsalazar> es q
<jjsalazar> e tenido problemas con firefox
<jjsalazar> se tranka y se conjela todo el sistema
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu usas?
<jjsalazar> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<jjsalazar> si
<mimecar> ¿en que páginas falla?
<jjsalazar> no se
<jjsalazar> cuando quiere
<jjsalazar> no se q hacer
<jjsalazar> no pasa todos los dias
<cover_me> las nuevas versiones de ubuntu suelen requerir mas recursos como sucede con android?
<mimecar> cover_me: no
<mimecar> cada version pide un poco más
<mimecar> pero no puedes compara android con ubuntu
<jjsalazar> algo para limpiar, ya sea por terminal o programa
<jjsalazar> mantenimiento, buscar errores o algo ?
<mimecar> no tienes mucho mantenimiento que hacer
<mimecar> sin saber en que páginas te falla firefox es complicado arreglarlo
<cover_me> entonces es posible que la version mas estable de lubuntu 10.04 requiera de menos recursos que la actual?
<mimecar> cover_me: pruebalo, pero también tendras programas más antiguos
<cover_me> es improbable que lubuntu se pueda instalar en un mobil o un tablet de baja gama?
<mimecar> en un móvil no
<mimecar> y en un tablet, depende
<cover_me> mi tablet no tiene soporte para linux solo para android por tanto no debe ser posible
<mimecar> encontraras muy pocos tables que vengan sin android
<cover_me> he visto algunas tablets que tienen soporte para instalarles linux os xp ademas de android pero la mia no ofrece esa posibilidad
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, desde que actualicé ubuntu de 10.04 a 11.04 tengo cuelgues expontaneos de la parte gráfica...
<arp-> y que video tenes?
<ivedci89-desktop> y no me deja opcion mas que apagar a lo bruto y encender de nuevo la PC
<ivedci89-desktop> GeForce6150SE nForce 430
<ivedci89-desktop> arp-:
<cover_me> ivedci89 eso me pasaba a mi y el problema estaba con nvidia driver lo actualice a la ultima version y dejo de suceder
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo lo actualizo?
<arp-> aja
<arp-> abri una terminal
<ivedci89-desktop> controladores adicionales?
<arp-> pone: lspci | grep VGA
<cover_me> buscando en google y poniendo como actualizar a la ultima version de nvidia en ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo la version 173
<arp-> vieja
<arp-> van x la 2xx
<ivedci89-desktop> claro... bueno ya pongo la recomendada entonces...
<arp-> yo no uso los de repositorio
<arp-> instale aparte los privativos
<cover_me> yo la actualice a la 280.13
<arp-> tengo el ultimo ultimo
<arp-> en 11.04 si no..
<arp-> me fallaba el video..
<ivedci89-desktop> claro... bueno por ahora actualizo al recomendado segun "controladores adicionales" y luego les cuento cómo me fue..
<ivedci89-desktop> vale?
<arp-> ami no me sirvio eso
<arp-> cualquier driver de repositorio en 11.04
<arp-> falla..
<arp-> siendo de nvidia
<ivedci89-desktop> uh
<arp-> te va decir todo el tiempio que el driver NO esta instalado
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno... asi que de donde descargo?
<arp-> por mas que lo instales
<ivedci89-desktop> abro terminal y?
<arp-> lspci | grep VGA
<arp-> por empezar
<cover_me> pues a mi la ultima version de nvidia me va de cine y sin ningun error grafico
<arp-> y we... que pruebe con el ultimo
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver reinicio a ver cómo va...
<arp-> ?
<arp-> ivedci89-desktop
<arp-> lspci | grep VGA
<arp-> copia lo que sale
<ivedci89-desktop> porque actualice al recomendado... ya vengo..
<ivedci89-desktop> aca estoy con el recomendado...
<arp-> ok
<cover_me> por cierto a mi siempre ubuntu me informa de que tengo nvidia instalado pero que no lo estoy usando y puedo usar en todo momento la lupa magica del compiz
<ivedci89-desktop> voy a provar abrir el doldhin que es uno de los programas que más producia los cuelgues
<ivedci89-desktop> graficos
<arp-> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> no hay caso, se colgo toda la grafica otra vez y reinicie otra vez
<arp-> se
<arp-> te dije..
<arp-> jej
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo pongo entonces los controladores que no son del repositorio?
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja
<arp-> abri una terminal
<arp-> lspci | grep VGA
<arp-> copia aca la salida
<ivedci89-desktop> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<arp-> ok
<Debito> buenas alguien puede ayudarme? no me funciona el control de volumen pero tengo sonido
<arp-> ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> aca estoy...
<cover_me> solo es una pregunta pero el problema del cuelgue no residira en el escritorio de unity podria ser algo de eso ?
<arp-> uname -a
<ivedci89-desktop> ar
<arp-> copia la salida
<Debito> cuando pulso encima del icono del volumen me dice: "el control de volumen no encontró ningún elemento y/o dispositivo que controlar"
<ivedci89-desktop> Linux ivan-desktop 2.6.38-11-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 29 20:47:07 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arp-> ok
<arp-> es x64
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu usas Debito?
<arp-> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Debito> mimecar uso debian squeeze
<Debito> el caso es que el sonido funciona perfectamente
<Debito> pero no asi el control de volumen, y tampoco puedo aceder al menu de sonido
<mimecar> te faltará algun paquete
<Debito> eso creo mimecar
<Debito> al hacer la instalación opté por usar réplica de internet
<mimecar> prueba a instalar el metapaquete de gnome, pero no se como se llama en Debian
<Debito> pero mi conexión pudo caerse en ese momento
<ivedci89-desktop> apt-get autoremove  estoy haciendo aguantame jeje
<arp-> ok
<Debito> mimecar: el gnome-media?
<Debito> a lo mejor si me dices el nombre en ubuntu puedo buscarlo, quizá sea parecido
<mimecar> ese no es el metapaquete que contiene gnome
<mimecar> ubuntu-desktop
<Debito> ah vale
<Debito> jeje
<Debito> buscaré desktop
<Debito> desktop-base
<Debito> es lo mas parecido
<Debito> pero no estoy seguro que sea ese
<Debito> nunca me habia pasado esto la verdad
<mimecar> te podrán ayudar mejor en el canal de debian
<mimecar> al menos deberian saber el nombre del metapaquete
<Debito> gracias mimecar voy a plantearlo allí tambien a ver si hay suerte
<idroj07> alguien me puede ayudar con este error?   http://pastebin.com/mbHHnhbU
<cousteau> idroj07, cómo instalaste rar?
<idroj07> creo que mediante sudo apt-get install rar. en consola o algo asi
<mimecar> idroj07: ¿tienes esa librería instalada?
<cousteau> idroj07, pues si fue así no debería haber problema... ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<mimecar> te falta una libreria que no tienes instalada
<mimecar> cuando la pongas te funcionara
<cousteau> el paquete es libstdc++5... pero si es una dependencia de rar, se debería instalar automáticamente
<mimecar> si esta puesto como dependencia si
<cousteau> y curiosamente no lo está...
<mimecar> libc5 hace mucho que no se usa,
<cousteau> mimecar, está en repos
<mimecar> cousteau: si, pero no como dependencia de rar
<idroj07> mi version d ubuntu es xubuntu 10.04.2
<mimecar> instala la libreria
<idroj07> que pongo en el buscador del synaptic?
<cousteau> 32 ó 64 bits?
<idroj07> mmm.. como lo puedo saber?
<cousteau> libstdc++5
<mimecar> idroj07: el nombre de la libreria
<idroj07> no me sale nada con ese nombre
<mimecar> "libstd"
<idroj07> ahi si
<idroj07> cual me pongo?, salen muchas..
<mimecar> c++5
<cousteau> idroj07, está en lucid-backports
<idroj07> ¿? que es eso
<cousteau> hmm, aparentemente no está en lucid
<fzeta> iep!
<idroj07> haber me estoy liando.. entonces que tengo que hacer?
<cousteau> no, espera, sí que está... el buscador de archivos de packages.ubuntu.com no es muy bueno
<wicope> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libstdc++5
<cousteau> idroj07, en Orígenes de software, agregar los backports
<cousteau> y luego instalar libstdc++5
<mimecar> wicope: esa version es de desarrollo
<wicope> mimecar: bueno, se puede cambiar oneiric por la versión que use
<idroj07> ya estoy en origenes de software, como agrego los backports?
<idroj07> en que pestaña.. etc
<wicope> mimecar: siempre he entendido que libstdc++6 era mejor...
<cousteau> wicope, libstdc++6 apesta... en el caso de que el programa que usas _necesite_ la 5
<mimecar> puede tener más funciones la 6, pero necesita la 5
<idroj07> el error me lo ha dado al descomprimir un rar
<idroj07> ei entonces como instalo los backports esos
<cousteau> pestaña Actualizaciones
<cousteau> Actualizaciones no soportadas (lucid-backports)
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu usas?
<mimecar> en la 11.04 si que me sale libstdc++5
<cousteau> <idroj07> mi version d ubuntu es xubuntu 10.04.2
<mimecar> ok
<idroj07> ok ya esta lode actualizaciones no soportadas
<idroj07> ahora cual es el siguiente paso?
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/libstdc++5 --> está para: [  dapper  ] [  hardy  ] [  hardy-updates  ] [  lucid-backports  ] [  maverick  ] [  natty  ] [  oneiric  ]
<idroj07> synaptic, y instalar la  libstdc++5
<cousteau> es decir, para todas menos lucid... sí que está para hardy, though
<cousteau> idroj07, yeah
<idroj07> no puedo instalarlo?
<mimecar> tendrás que descargar el paquete de una version diferente de ubuntu
<idroj07> y como hago eso
<mimecar> cousteau: si que me sale el paquete para lucid
<mimecar> idroj07: en synaptic no te aparece => libstdc++5
<mimecar> ?
<cousteau> mimecar, tendrás activados los backports
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/libstdc++5
<mimecar> esta en los backport
<idroj07> me tengo que ir.. ya me conectare en otro momento para intentar solucionarlo, gracias a todos
<cousteau> idroj07, si ya has añadido backports deberías poder instalarlo
<jkarlos> hola, al activar el efecto Cubo en ubuntu 11.04 clasico, he perdido los bordes de las ventanas
<icaro440> hola
<icaro440> karlos
<icaro440> prueba a escribir esto en una consola
<icaro440> compiz --replace
<icaro440> a mi me pasa a veces en el 10.10
<icaro440> pero el tuyo es diferente al mio
<icaro440> quizas te funcione
<jkarlos> sigue igual
<icaro440> :-S
<icaro440> esto no lo he probado pero...
<icaro440> metacity --replace
<icaro440> intentalo a ver....
<icaro440> ups, espermos que no se haya fastidiado por mi culpa xDDDD
<xangua> icaro440: el cubo no anda en unity
<xangua> mmm bueno ya se fue el jkarlos
<icaro440> anda...
<icaro440> vale...
<icaro440> no sabia
<icaro440> aun no lo he probado
<icaro440> me han dicho que es un desastre
<icaro440> y por eso he preferido no arriesgarme
<icaro440> y por lo que estoy viendo
<cousteau> icaro440, básicamente usa compiz, así qeu compiz --replace no hará nada, sólo reiniciar compiz
<icaro440> debe de ser verdad
<icaro440> ok
<jkarlos> icaro, ya lo solucione con metacity --replace
<jkarlos> muchas gracias
<ubuntu__> buenas
<icaro440> ah si?
<icaro440> jejeje
<icaro440> oye pues me alegro un monton
<ubuntu__> en un corte de luz se ha ide el arranque del pc, estoy intentando montar la particion de inicio desde un livecd pero me dice:  mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos, una ayudilla??
<ubuntu__> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  ¿que falla en esa orden?
<ubuntu__> nada?
<cousteau> er... no
<mimecar> si no falla lo ha montado
<Canaimero-72c5> buenas tardes
<Canaimero-72c5> alguien de Vzla?
<Canaimero-72c5> caracas?
<mimecar> Canaimero-72c5: eso tiene relacion con una duda de Ubuntu?
<Canaimero-72c5> nop
<Canaimero-72c5> tengo varias preguntas por?
<mimecar> el canal para hablar es el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> si las preguntas son de Ubuntu, hazlas
<mimecar> para hablar
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Canaimero-72c5> quien es N33?
<mimecar> ¿donde está ese usuario?
<Xago> No puedo imprimir  :'(
<duende> hola gente alguien sabe como unir archivos *.0 *.1 *.2 ??
<wicope> duende: con cat quizás
<Xago> wicope, sabes que he hecho de todo para configurar esta laserjet p1606dn. He revisado foros y nada!!!
<Xago> toda recomendación de setup posible...y no funciona
<wicope> Xago: sigues con la impresora.. mmm no lo has conseguido aún ... hmmm
<Xago> no sé que diablos sucede
<wicope> Xago: mañana le echamos un rato y me cuentas el modelo y tal vale?
<wicope> Xago: ya me toco la hora : )
<Xago> ok
<Xago> gracias
<wicope> Xago: lee sobre tu modelo en internet, del tipo impresora xxx ubuntu xxx (etc)..
<wicope> Xago: hasta mañana
<Xago> bye
<duende> vicope si gracias así los uno esa es la respuesta
<duende> y como hago para separlos y que queden en .0 .1 .2 ??
<duende> estoy usando hoz
<duende> pero me sale un error que dice :
<duende> "ERROR: No se puede abrir archivo para lectura: (null)" alguna idea??
<duende> hola??
<n-iCe> Hola, alguien me ayuda a configurar mi micrófono ya me cansé de buscar y no poder solucionarlo
<n-iCe> Es una laptop con el micrófono integrado
<biel> hola tengo un portatil 64 bits y quiero probar linux mint 11, que me recomendais 32 ó 64 bits ?
<duende> biel cuanta ram tiene??
<cousteau> biel, bueno, pregunta en un foro o canal de mint... ubuntu de 64 bits va bien, mint ni idea
<biel> perdona, tengo 4g
<duende> ahh entonces biel puede vale la pena PROBAR
<duende> la verdad no conozco mint
<duende> pero hagale! y pruebe
<In-Vent-ive> Holas buenas
<In-Vent-ive> una preguntilla que no viene al caso
<In-Vent-ive> porque me pasa esto? ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<In-Vent-ive> Alguien por favor?
<xangua> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<In-Vent-ive> Ahh ! Excelente.. Muchas gracias.. Voy a chequealo.. thks!
<ivedci89-desktop> estas arp- ??? hoy me tuve que ir de urgencia... aca estoy y ya termine de instalar aptitud por consola...
<ivedci89-desktop> es posible que tenga algo que ver el amule a la hora de colgarme la parte grafica los drivers de NVidia??? porque siempre que amule esta hay cuelgues en seguida, y sino tarda mucho más en colgarse. arp- m4v
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-13
<ARIA80> buenas
<danker> Hola sabe alguin si hay solucion para magicjack sin necesidad de Virtualbox
<danker> alguien aca usa magicjack?
<danker> es que tengo problemas con el audio
<dimitruss> buenas noches tengo un disco duro con una particion grande de 300 gb con win 7 y tengo una pequeña de 25gb con ubuntu 10.04 quiero redimensionar el win7 e instalar alli mas Linux o en su defecto ampliar mi 10.04 alguien lo hizo sin perder datos de windows
<dimitruss> las laptops vienen con solo uan particion c con windows y yo quiero terner muchas mas peor no quiero malograr el windows , es que lo usa mi hermano , y no quiero perjudicarle
<xangua> redimensiona la partición de windows desde el live cd de ubuntu con Gparted
<xangua> y siempre respalda la información ;)
<dimitruss> como es eso de respaldar
<dimitruss> sacar un backup pero de que forma
<dimitruss> alguien que haya hecho algo parecido
<khalid> quiero saber cuantas canales hay
<khalid> quiero saber cuantas canales hay a que?
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Atl> se puede preguntar lo que sea aqui?
<Lithos84> Atl: Las preguntas deben ser para evacuar dudas técnicas y relacionadas únicamente con Ubuntu.
<Atl> aun si las respuesta posiblemente este en el foro?
<Thedemon007> XD pregunta a ver
<Lithos84> Atl: Generalmente no hay problema. Si alguien puede responderte, seguramente lo hará.
<Atl> suena bien
<Atl> pasos para no borrar /home al pasar de version? es posible mantener lo que esta en esa particion aun si el usuario y contraseña son diferentes?
<Thedemon007> Tienes el home aparte en una partición no?
<Thedemon007> si no es asi se puede mover el home a una partición yo lo hice pero ya no recuerdo q tuto segui
<Atl> si tengo /home en una particion diferente
<Thedemon007> Que quieres hacer actualizar a una nueva versión de ubuntu? Atl
<Lithos84> Atl: Si es sólo una actualización y no hay problema. Si quieres instalar un sistema nuevo, debes identificar esa partición (debe estar separada desde un principio) como /home, mantener el sistema de ficheros y solicitar al nuevo sistema que no la formatee. No hay problema si quieres crear otro usuario.
<Atl> si, y que al hacerlo no me cree otro /home
<Lithos84> Atl: No creará otro /home si le indicas al instalador que dicha partición es /home.
<Atl> y eso exactamente donde se hace?
<Lithos84> Atl: En el caso de Ubuntu, cuando debes elegir dónde elegir el sistema, seleccionas configuración manual. Allí puedes ver la partición de /home. Debes editarla, escoger el mismo sistema de ficheros, establecerla como /home y asegurarte de que la opción de formatear la partición esté desmarcada.
<Thedemon007> Mmm si no mas tiene ubuntu se puede actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04 en la instalación te dara esa opción si es que detecta todo bien
<Thedemon007> otra manera de actualizar en con un cd de ubuntu server
<Atl> esto si ayuda, otra cosa, exactamente que se guarda en /home?
<Thedemon007> si no te sale la opción
<Lithos84> Atl: Explícanos qué quieres hacer exactamente para ayudarte mejor, dado que Thedemon007 tiene razón: si sólo quieres actualizar, todo es más fácil-
<Lithos84> Atl: En /home se guarda los archivos personales y los archivos de configuración del software de cada cuenta de usuario.
<Atl> pues estoy en ubuntu 11.10 y quiero pasarme a 11.04 sin borrar nada
<Lithos84> Atl: Debes reinstalar el sistema y configurar la partición de /home como te indiqué.
<Atl> y no habra ningun conflicto?
<Atl> nada que deba configurar despues?
<Thedemon007> Alt y no puedes actualizar por internet? o por cd es mas facil hacerlo asi ya que una instalación nueva no te quedara los programas
<Lithos84> Atl: No. Incluso puedes usar la misma de cuenta de usuario con la misma contraseña. Sólo debes asegurarte de eliminar los archivos de configuración (son todas las carpetas y archivos ocultos en la carpeta personal del usuario).
<Thedemon007> que tienes instalados y por lo tanto pueden quedar archivos de configuración de programas innecesarios
<Lithos84> Atl: Eso último puedes hacerlo desde un disco vivo.
<Atl> el love?
<Atl> ive
<Thedemon007> si desde un live te dara la opción de actualizar
<Lithos84> Atl: ¿LiveCD? Sí.
<Lithos84> Thedemon007: Atl no quiere actualizar sino instalar una versión anterior.
<Atl> me equivoque, era de 11.10 a 11.04, aun son los mismos pasos?
<Atl> asi es
<Lithos84> Atl: Sí, debes hacerlo como te indiqué.
<Thedemon007> Mm ok bueno hay si quieres instalar una versión anterior hay si debes reinstalar sistema
<Atl> pues eso es todo por ahora, gracias por la ayuda
<Lithos84> Atl: ¡Con gusto!
<Thedemon007> Cual es el archivo de idiomas del firefox ? lo tengo en ingles :S
<Atl> ya me acorde de otra, tengo instalado windows y ubuntu en un mismo disco duro, he visto que puedo acceder a archivos de windows cuando ando en ubuntu pero no viceversa, hay forma de que no pase eso?
<Thedemon007> no hay drivers de ext4 para win pero hay ciertos programas pero hay que tener cuidado intente con uno una vez y me volo el grub
<Thedemon007> creo q la partición debe de estar creada con ciertas caracteristicas pero segun lei es mas facil con ext3
<Lithos84> Atl: Thedemon007 tiene razón. Es muy arriesgado. Algunos recomiendan crear una partición separada en FAT32 para intercambiar archivos.
<Atl> y hay forma de bloquear el intercambio?
<Atl> que no pueda ver o leer lo de windows?
<Lithos84> Atl: En ese caso, necesitas cambiar los permisos de lectura para cada usuario, aunque desconozco si afectará el uso normal del sistema Windows.
<Thedemon007> Mm si creo que seria la mejor forma hay un soft que permite editar los permisos de las particiones de manera grafica
<Thedemon007> se llama pysdm
<Atl> existen virus para ubuntu que se propaguen por todas las carpetas? por eso lo pregunto
<Lithos84> Atl: No.
<Atl> bien
<Thedemon007> Y los virus de win no funcionaran en ubuntu XD
<Lithos84> Atl: Si acaso Windows fuese infectado, Ubuntu no se verá afectado.
<Atl> pues mas tarde reinstalo, supongo que con el livecd aun asi puedo entrar al irc
<Lithos84> Atl: Sí podrás. Buena suerte. Ojalá hayamos sido de ayuda.
<Atl> mucha
 * G0di is away (me llama a mi cel :$/At: 03:14am) (G0di-¬)
<jose__> buenas tardes... como hago para que en ubuntu 11.04 me salga en el panel de abajo las ventanas que tengo abiertas. gracias
<jose__> ya esta... perdonar
<debsan> -.-
<MaAR1990> hola
<MaAR1990> kien me exa una mano
<MaAR1990> a una xika torpe
<MaAR1990> ke no sabe poner un proxy...
<MaAR1990> hola
<MaAR1990> ?
<MaAR1990> hay alguien
<MaAR1990> me siento rara
<MaAR1990> aun nadie me ha abierto un privado
<MaAR1990> yujuuuuuuuu
<MaAR1990> jaja
<Ramir00> hola quien usa openoffice, como corrige errores de ortografia
<Ramir00> escribo cansion y no la corrige
<In-Vent-ive> Buenos Dias/Tardes, Me podrian ayudar a instalar JAVA, estoy siguiendo este instructivo http://goo.gl/AMOeA El fallo que tengo esque no reconoce JAVA ->update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java.
<Ramir00> porque synaptic no me deja desinstalar openoffice
<Ramir00> quiero instalar openoffice 100% en español
<dylan66> openoffice.orl-l10n-es Ramir00
<dylan66> .org
<Ramir00> estoy bajando el paquetes de idiomas que no estaba completo
<Ramir00> haber si reconoce faltas de ortografia
<Ramir00> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Restablecer_el_escritorio_Gnome
<Ramir00> elimine el escritorio kde, que habia instalado para probar , uso ubuntu 10.10
<Ramir00> lo elimine, pero cuando inicia el sistema dice kubuntu 10.10
<Ramir00> si sigo los pasos de la pagina quedara como siempre el escritorio
<dylan66> no va a cambiar con eso
<dylan66> por que es el slpash
<Ramir00> que tengo que eliminar, por el escritorio lo elimino y otras cosas, pero todabia me faltan eliminar programas que quedaron
<dylan66> kubuntu-desktop desde el centro de software
<Ramir00> pongo kubutu-desktop en la busqueda?
<dylan66> si
<Ramir00> educational desktop for kubuntu aparece
<Ramir00> y no esta instalado
<dylan66> kde-desktop?
<Ramir00> kubuntu-desktop eliminado ...dice en historial
<dylan66> entonces no deberia de haber aplixaciones kde
<dylan66> reiniciaste?
<Ramir00> si..eso lo desisntale el domingo
<Ramir00> pero quedaron aplicaciones kde
<xangua> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<Ramir00> para cansion,,,,openoffice me sugiere cansino..:)
<Ramir00> El paquete kubuntu-desktop no esta instalado, no se eliminará
<Ramir00> a esa lista de la pagina le faltan programas
<Ramir00> porque , primero todo va en una linea, segundo ya lo encontre en otra pagina, y no elimino todo
<Ramir00> y tercero es viejo...aptitude
<xangua> y qué tiene aptitude¿
<xangua> .........
<Ramir00> la cosa es que sigo con cosas de kubuntu, despues de eliminar el escritorio kde
<pochomon> buen dia
<pochomon> tengo una duda como cambio el nombre del equipo en la terminal
<pochomon> tengo una duda como cambio el nombre del equipo en la terminal
<pochomon> ya hice sudo nano /etc/hostname
<pochomon> cambie el nombre del equipo
<pochomon> pero aun me sale en terminal
<pochomon> laure@pochomon:~$
<pochomon> como quito el laure
<pochomon> alguna idea
<pochomon> tambien probe con
<pochomon>  sudo nano /etc/hosts
<pochomon> pero no se si hice mal
<Ramir00> yo lo cambie pero de manera grafica, segui unos pasos de una pagina
<pochomon> ahora cada vez que doy sudo o sudo su me dice
<pochomon> sudo: unable to resolve host Onesoul1979
<pochomon> si
<pochomon> cual?
<pochomon> sudo: unable to resolve host pochomon
<Ramir00> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/change-hostname-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Ramir00> yo segui esos pasos
<pochomon> yo lo segui de la guia ubuntu
<pochomon> pero no se que pasa
<Ramir00> hacelo como dice ahi, funciona
<Ramir00> y son dos pasos locos
<pochomon> lo hice igual conla guia
<pochomon> pero me sale esto
<pochomon> laure@pochomon:~$
<pochomon> yo quiero quitar el laure
<Ramir00> xangua  que hace este comando aptitude purge kde~n
<Ramir00>  libkhtml5 recomienda kdelibs5-plugins (= 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2)
<Ramir00> elimino esas dependencias?
<Ramir00> espero que este eliminando restos de kde
<Decepticon> Hola
<Decepticon> necesito un ayuda con mail evolution o tunderbird
<Decepticon> se los agradeceria
<Ramir00> aptitude purge kde~n
<Ramir00> ahora vuelvo
<Ramir00> aptitude purge kde-n elimino todas las aplicaciones, pero la pantalla de kubuntu 10.10 al inicio sigue apareciendo
<aztex> saludos
<Ramir00> alguien usa xchat?
<aztex> si yo...
<Ramir00> si nombre tu nick, hace cuak o algo que le hayas puesto
<Ramir00> nombro
<aztex> alguien sabe por qué wine tiene transparencias obsecuras...
<aztex> obscuras...
<aztex> donde hay iconos de botones, aparecen manchas obscuras...
<aztex> ¿...?
<Ramir00> no
<Ramir00> se
<aztex> oks...
<aztex> mmm...
<Decepticon> ayuda con evolution mail
<Decepticon> alguien que me ayude por favor
<Ramir00> estan comiendo los que saben parece
<Decepticon> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh karamba
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> es q instale ubuntu 11.04 en una desktop
<Decepticon> y necesito mi email dela empresa
<Decepticon> ya lo configure y no sale nada
<Decepticon> en evolution mail
<TurKo> Que onda banda
<TurKo> yeaaa
<Ramir00> /usr/bin/play circus_charlie.mp3
<Ramir00> como le indico a sox que reproduzca el mp3 que esta en el escritorio
<Ramir00> /usr/bin/play desktop_circus_charlie.mp3
<Ramir00> /usr/bin/play FAIL formats: can't open input file `circus_charlie.mp3': No such file or directory
<mrkcc> play circus\  charlie,mp3/
<mrkcc> play circus\  charlie.mp3/
<Ramir00> como hiciste esa barra inversa
<Ramir00> /usr/bin/play circus\  charlie.mp3/
<Ramir00> /usr/bin/play FAIL formats: can't open input file `charlie.mp3': No such file or directory
<Ramir00> tengo una cancion en el escritorio alguien sabe como reproducirla con sox
<Ramir00> n
<mimecar> ¿tienes la consola en la carpeta del escritorio?
<Ramir00> abri una terminal, y el archivo mp3 esta en el escritorio
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pasa a la carpeta del escritorio
<wicope> Ramir00: hola a todos, cuando haya un espacio en la ruta debes de sustituir ese espacio por barra invertida más un espacio: (espacio) -> \(espacio)
<wicope> otra opción es la de poner en la ruta comillas "ruta con espacios", aunque esto lo hago para entrar en la ruta no para ejecutar nada
<wicope> ping
<mimecar> ping está apagado o fuera de cobertura...
<wicope> : )
<Ramir00> /usr/bin/play/desktop family\ circus\ charlie.mp3/
<Ramir00> No es un directorio
<Ramir00> family_circus_charlie.mp3 asi se llama el archivo y esta sobre el escritorio, no esta adentro de otra carpeta
<wicope> Ramir00: ejecutable (espacio) ruta_de_lo_que_quieres_ejecutar . Eso es lo básico. Ahora dime cual es tu ejecutable y cúal es tu ruta
<Ramir00> lo unico que quiero ejecutar es un archivo que se llama family_circus_charlie.mp3, y lo quiero ejecutar con sox
<Ramir00> el archivo esta en el escritorio
<Ramir00> no esta adentro de otra carpeta
<wicope> Ramir00: sox es tu ejecutable y la ruta es donde se ubique family_circus_charlie.mp3, entonces escribe sox (espacio) ruta_de_family_circus_charlie.mp3 . Un truco si escribes un poco a la ruta y le das al tabulador te autocomplementa la ruta
<mimecar> Ramir00: por curiosidad, ¿estas en la carpeta del escritorio o en tu home?
<Ramir00> en el escritorio, viste donde esta violeta, que se ve la barra del panel ahi estoy, y ahi esta el archivo
<mimecar> pon en la consola 'ls'
<mimecar> di si te sale alguna carpeta
<Ramir00> musica escritorio videos, todo casi
<mimecar> cuando entres en la carpeta Escritorio te funcionara
<wicope> Ramir00: "ls" para listar ficheros y carpetas. "cd" para entrar salir de directorios. Así cd ~/Escritorio. Truco ~ (alt+ñ) es lo mismo que /home/tu_usuario.
<Ramir00> cd /usr/bin/play/desktop family\circus\charlie.mp3
<Ramir00> no es un directorio
<Ramir00> cd /usr/bin/play/Escritorio family\circus\charlie.mp3
<mimecar> Ramir00: avisa cuando entres a la carpeta del escritorio desde consola
<Ramir00> tampoco es directorio
<wicope> Ramir00: "cd" para entrar salir de directorios no sirve para ejecutar. Para ejecutar es: ejecutable (espacio) ruta_de_lo_que_quieres_ejecutar
<mimecar> wicope: hasta que no entre en la carpeta donde tiene el archivo , nada le funcionara
<wicope> ya, pero de mientras pasamos el rato lo mejor que se pueda
<wicope> Ramir00: hazle caso a mimecar, es muy bueno
<wicope> Ramir00: centrate mejor en esto sólo: avisa cuando entres a la carpeta del escritorio desde consola ... es lo mejor en serio
<Ramir00> sox /usr/bin/play/desktop family\circus\charlie.mp3
<Ramir00> sox FAIL formats: can't open input file `/usr/bin/play/Escritorio': Not a directory
<wicope> Ramir00: escuchame.... entra a la carpeta Escritorio desde el terminal vamos por pasos
<Ramir00> pongo ls
<wicope> Ramir00: "pwd" es para saber donde estas.. ya sabes ls, cd, y pwd ... ahora entra a tu Escritorio y avisa cuando lo tengas
<Ramir00> ~/Escritorio$
<Ramir00> ya estoy
<mimecar> sox archivo.mp4
<mimecar> .mp3
<wicope> sox (espacio) las primeras letras de tu canción y al tabulador, se autocomplementa sólo con el tabulador
<Ramir00> si, ya tiro toda la info, ahora le tengo que subir volumen
<Ramir00> sox FAIL sox: Not enough input filenames specified
<wicope> ping
<Ramir00> ping
<wicope> Ramir00: entonces te funciona o no te funciona... si le subes el volumen != (es distinto que) sox FAIL
<Ramir00> eso lo escribi antes de ver el FAIL jajaja
<wicope> hahahha
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> necesito ayuda con evolution mail
<Decepticon> lo configure y no sale mis emails
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has configurado?
<wicope> Ramir00: estas en el escritorio pon ls y mira si está la canción.. sox (espacio) canción
<wicope> ping
<wicope> Decepticon: hola
<Decepticon> por un tutorial en  youtube
<Ramir00> si aparece
<mimecar> Decepticon: ¿has puesto los valores de tu servidor de correo?
<Decepticon> wicope: hola!
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> seria ejemplo
<Decepticon> dial.com
<mimecar> ¿en tu cuenta de correo hay correos nuevos?
<Decepticon> tanto en  mail server
<cossier> Ramir00, te falta el archivo de salida si quieres convertirlo!!
<Decepticon> como en out
<mimecar> correo nuevo es un correo NO leído
<wicope> Ramir00: el fallo es distinto, quizás sea sox que no funciona con tu fichero de audio... google traductor: Not enough input filenames specified que significa en Español, lo sabes? yo no
<Decepticon> hable de evolution mail
<Ramir00> que el archivo no esta especificado suficientemente
<Decepticon> supuestamente lo configure pero no esta bien
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al descargar los correos?
<Ramir00> bueno gente me tengo que ir a estudiar tengo parcial y me fui bien al carajo ya perdi 4 horas
<Decepticon> alli me fije
<Decepticon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFnzCiYrejU
<wicope> Ramir00: lo has echo bien (la parte del terminal) .. cambia sox por mplayer (si lo tienes instalado) y pruebas
<mimecar> Decepticon: di el error que te sale
<Decepticon> no  hay mensajes
<Decepticon> si me han enviado varios
<mimecar> ¿el correo es para una cuenta de gmail?
<Decepticon> no
<Decepticon> no me pide el password
<Decepticon> de dominio
<Decepticon> @dial.com
<mimecar> si no te pide el password no esta configurado
<mimecar> ¿que servidores pop3 y smtp has puesto?
<Decepticon> chuzo
<Decepticon> esta mal
<Decepticon> pop3 entrada
<Decepticon> y smtp salida
<Decepticon> segun el tutorial
<mimecar> entrada que es?
<Ramir00> al sox lo quiero para usarlo con xchat, para que reproduzca los sonidos
<Ramir00> mplayer es lo mismo?
<wicope> Ramir00: mañana perderás más :) suerte con el parcial, yo tb tengo mañana parcial
<wicope> Ramir00: bienvenido
<wicope> Ramir00: estudia ahora para el parcial
<cossier> sox es un conversor creo no un reprodictor
<Ramir00> ok....ahi se ven
<Decepticon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFnzCiYrejU
<mimecar> Decepticon: dime que servidor pop3 y smtp has puesto
<Decepticon> pop.dial.com
<Decepticon> smtp.dial.com
<Decepticon> smtp.dial
<mimecar> ¿esa cuenta de correo admite clientes de correo?
<Decepticon> clientes de correo! comoasi=?
<Decepticon> emails x  fuera
<mimecar> algunos servidores de correo solo permiten la consulta por web
<mimecar> ¿en que página has encontrado las direcciones de pop3 y smtp?
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> el dela empresa no se puede ver x web
<Decepticon> solo con outlook
<wicope> Decepticon: te has fijado que el vídeo de youtube que pones es para gmail... y tu no lo estás haciendo con gmail... es curioso...
<Decepticon> ahora me pide la contrasena
<Decepticon> y la escribo bieny me la rebota\
<Decepticon> gmail
<Decepticon> obvio q no!
<mimecar> ¿que es "rebota"?
<Decepticon> mi password
<cossier> Decepticon, y que tipo se seguridad hay que poner lo has mirado
<Decepticon> si!
<cossier> Decepticon, quizas esten lo puertos cerrados en tu empresa para acceder desde fuera!!
<wicope> si! que significa?
<wicope> ping
<Decepticon> lo deje asi mismo
<Decepticon> igual que el tutorial
<Decepticon> alli cambie algo haber
<cossier> Decepticon, averigua si es el puerto 110 o el 995
<Decepticon> 110
<Decepticon> donde pongo eso
<Decepticon> si estoy seguro qes 110
<cossier> Decepticon, lo de TLS sobre SSL o que use TLS si esta disponible tambien miralo
<Decepticon> alli si no se
<Decepticon> TLS
<Decepticon> segun lo q me acaban d decir
<cossier> Decepticon, en evolution solo te deja escoger TLS o SSL y alguno mas pero no te deja poner el puerto
<Decepticon> ya averigue
<Decepticon> TLs y 110
<Decepticon> entonces
<Decepticon> q hago!
<cossier> Decepticon, estas seguro que el nombre de servidor es pop.dial.com y no pop3.dial.com como a veces sucede
<Decepticon> espera
<Decepticon> ahhhhhhhhh
<Decepticon> pop xq dice el tutorial
<Decepticon> eso si me extrano xq en el outolook es pop3
<Decepticon> pero como es linux pense q no iba
<Decepticon> voy a verificar
<cossier> eso es el nombre del servidor de correo debe ser exacto
<Decepticon> no me pide password
<cossier> Decepticon, enviate u n correo a ti mismo para comprobar
<Decepticon> no deja
<Decepticon> sale
<Decepticon> fetching mail
<Decepticon> y busca busca y 0% complete
<Decepticon> esto frustra!
<cossier> Decepticon, abre una consola y prueba esto ping pop.dial.com
<cossier> bueno yo lo he hecho y esdte servidor no existe
<cossier> tampoco ping pop3.dial.com
<Decepticon> ok
<Yukiteru> Decepticon, una recomendacion usa Thunderbird/Icedove
<cossier> pero si hago ping a mi servidor si funciona
<wicope> este si funciona: ping pop.gmail.com
<Decepticon> thunderbird
<Decepticon> me ayudas a configurarlo
<Decepticon> yo tome el evolution xq viene en el ubuntu
<wicope> Yukiteru: hola, y eso? el mejor, comentanos tu recomendación si quieres
<Decepticon> serio ya no quiero windows
<Decepticon> lo odio
<cossier> Decepticon, tienes cuenta de correo en ese servidor
<wicope> Decepticon: algo en común tenemos
<Decepticon> si! klaro
<Decepticon> dial.com
<Decepticon> voy hacer ping
<Yukiteru> es mejor, Thunderbird configura de forma automática el server de gmail
<Yukiteru> que por cierto, funciona sobre imap
<Yukiteru> no sobre pop3
<Decepticon> y un sinfin d cosas
<Decepticon> wicope:  serio xq odio los virus,tantos problemas
<Yukiteru> imap.googlemail.com:993
<Decepticon> puta madre
<cossier> Decepticon, te entiendo XDDDDd
<Decepticon> me paso algo malo
<mimecar> Yukiteru: no usa gmail
<Decepticon> desabilite un poco d vainas
<wicope> Yukiteru: la cosa es que no se está intentando configurar con gmail... es con otro correo del que no tenemos informaci´on y por eso lo más seguro que no se pueda sin saber los parametros de conexión exastos
<Decepticon> no puedo entrar al terminal
<wicope> Decepticon: virus en mis sistemas 0 LOL
<Decepticon>  oigan ahora no puedo apagar el pc
<Decepticon> x desabilitar unas cosas en settings
<Decepticon> para instalar compiz y el cubo q gira
<wicope> Decepticon: entra en tu correo de tu empresa (creo que era) y pidele al admistrador los datos de conexión pop (comentale lo que quieres hacer, acceder a tu correo no desde web)
<cossier> Decepticon, si instalaste compiz tambien instala fusionicon
<Decepticon> web no existe
<Yukiteru> que server de correo es mimecar wicope???
<mimecar> la web es dial.com
<Decepticon> chuzo no puedo reiniciar ni apagar
<Decepticon> se desabilito todo
<icaro440> hola, thunderbird mil veces mejor
<icaro440> ademas tiene muchas extensiones chulas
<wicope> Yukiteru: mimecar esta es la web=? que fea es http://www.dial.com/Default.aspx?
<mimecar> icaro440: es una opinión
<cossier> Decepticon, te has quedado sin desktop???
<mrkcc> Decepticon, programastes apagado automatico
<fzeta> hi perlas..
<cossier> Decepticon, memoriza estas teclas y pruebalo ctrl+F1 y ctrl+F8 son para abrir consolas
<icaro440> si claro, no estoy en posesion de la verdad, faltaria ma
<icaro440> pero a mi thunderbird, me ha ido muy bien
<cossier> Decepticon, ctrl+alt+F1 y F8
<wicope> icaro440: que extensiones chulas... por ejemplo la del calendario?
<icaro440> filtros, busquedas inteligentes, el filtro anti spam fuciona de maravilla, agenda organizacion
<icaro440> lightning
<icaro440> por ejemplo
<wicope> icaro440: bahhh : )
<icaro440> puedes usar archivos ical
<icaro440> y tenerlos sincronizados con dropbox
<wicope> nadie está a favor de evolution? jojojo
<icaro440> para tener tu agenda en diferentes ordenadores
<icaro440> puedes crear diferentes perfiles, cambiar su apariencia.....
<mimecar> icaro440: evolution tiene filtros, búsquedas... cliente de calendario...tareas...
<mimecar> se sincroniza con lo que quieras...
<icaro440> sincronizar los contactos de la libreta con los de gmail tambien?
<icaro440> bueno, entonces tablas, jejejeje
<wicope> icaro440: buen dato .. ese en serio, yo pensaba que la unica manera era tenerlos en la nube en gmail (en mi caso) hablo de la agenda, contactos..
<Decepticon> voy a reinicar esto regreso
<cossier> y el calendario de gmail creo que tambien
<Yukiteru> la verdad me gusta más Tunderbird/Icedove
<icaro440> si, hay varias extensiones para eso
<mimecar> Decepticon: tendrás que preguntar los datos del servidor de correo
<Yukiteru> cuestión de gustos y uso
<icaro440> sip
<Yukiteru> Decepticon, man esa pagina dial.com, su servicio de correo porque lo quieres, que tienen que no haya en gmail u otros???
<wicope> yo probé kmail y no lo recomiendo por muchos motivos que no quiero escribir, lo que si escribo es eso que no lo recomiendo
<Yukiteru> nada más ver la pagina en aspx, me da mala espina y por la página misma ya no me da confianza
<wicope> buenooo ya parece que se terminó todo...
<wicope> ping
<Atl> que version de ubuntu es la mas estable hasta ahora?
<Decepticon> hola
<Decepticon> regrese
<Decepticon> oigan estoy en la sesion d windows
<Decepticon> el ubuntu se me desabilito tood
<Decepticon> no tengo ningun icono d nada
<mimecar> ¿que has hecho para quitar todos los iconos?
<Decepticon> puse el icono de girar cubo\y salio 2 mensaje de desabilitar iconos y de estupido lo hice
<Decepticon> alli encontre algo
<Decepticon> ahora, lo hare
<Decepticon> usare una pc virtual
<Atl> que version de ubuntu es la mas estable hasta ahora?
<cossier> Atl, supongo la 10.04 LTS pero yo uso 10.10 y me va bien
<Atl> como se pueden descargar versiones anteriores?
<cossier> Atl, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<cossier> Atl, si las quieres mas antiguas no sabria decirte
<Atl> esto ayuda
<cossier> Atl, mira esto http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/
<Atl> bien bien, gracias
<cossier> !pong
<kubot> ..ping?
<Lithos84> Atl: relesease.ubuntu.com
<Lithos84> Atl: Perdón: releases.ubuntu.com
<Atl> ok
<Atl> Puede pasarle algo a un disco duro que estaba en una laptop y se conecta directamente a una de escritorio? no se debe modificar algo?
<cossier> Atl, disco duro interno?
<Atl> si
<cossier> Atl, creo que los conectores no son iguales
<Atl> pues da el caso de que este si
<cossier> Atl, si estas seguro pudes probar
<cossier> Atl, y el de la tension tambien ?
<Atl> lo he probado , funciona y todo, pero pregunto si es correcto, si no se le debe cambair nada a la configuracion o algo
<Atl> si
<cossier> Atl, teoricamente no , si lo reconoce no tiene que pasar nada
<cossier> Atl, y lo usas como arranque o como disco adicional?
<Atl> arranque
<cossier> Atl, y arranca?
<Atl> otra cosa, me instale la beta1 de ubuntu 11.10 cuando salga la beta2 tendra todas las actualizaciones de la 1?
<cossier> Atl, es de suponer que si
<Atl> eso digo yo
 * CanihoJR saluda!
<nowy> Hola a tod@s,  ¿cómo están ustedeees?
<nowy> ¿cómo puedo añadir/mover espacio libre - no asignado a ninguna partición del disco duro, a la primaria donde tengo el sistema de archivos de  Ubuntu (11.04),   sin perder información ni formatear?
<mimecar> depende como este distribuido
<nowy> pues  tengo ese espacio sin particionar fuera de la primaria donde esta ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que ir moviendo particiones hasta que quede al lado de la particion de ubuntu
<nowy> si, está al lado, justo delante, pero no está asignado a ninguna partición
<mimecar> si está al lado con gparted redimensiona la particion
<mimecar> haz antes un backup de TODOS tus datos que no quieras perder
<nowy> no me deja, me dice que esta bloqueada, con razón, es la que está activa y usándose...,
<mimecar> lo tienes que hacer con un live cd
<nowy> aha, desde fuera, con la so de ubuntu , por ejemplo?
<mimecar> no modifiques particiones sin tener un backup
<nowy> ya, de mi /home, no?
<mimecar> de los datos que no quieras perder
<nowy> sin más copiarlo o necesito alguna utilidad tipo 'jupiter' o   'unison'?
<mimecar> mientras la copia sea en un disco externo da lo mismo
<nowy> si, eso hago un HD-usb externo
<nowy> gracas, en fin , espero no cargarme la instalacion del nuevo ubuntu ahora que todo va fino como la seda..
<julian> hola. mozilla me pide instalar plugins pero no me da opcio. Cual tengo que bajar?
<cossier> nowy, si no te deja mover las particiones usa un live CD
<julian> ?????
<nowy> cossier eso veo , mi duda ahora es si una primaria creada puede coger espacio libre que está 'fuera' de ella..
<omikron4> julian porque te pidio plugins=
<julian> no se
<omikron4> algun video o algo parecido?
<cossier> nowy, pudes ampliar la particion si esta justo al lado del que quieras redimensionar
<omikron4> julian: has intentado poner algun video o algo parecido para que te pida el plugin?
<julian> si alguien es de Argentina... Clarin web tv
<julian> www.clarin.com
<julian> no, vos decis youtube pej?
<omikron4> mas o menos julian
<omikron4> o algun tipo de chat extraño como ozu que pide el swf
<cossier> nowy, creo que con el raton pudes arrastrar y encojer la particion
<julian> aplication/x-shockwave-flash
<julian> eso me pide y a la vez es deconocido
<Jordyec> Buenas tardes amigos les comento que estoy intentando reparar un disco duro con particiones ntfs usando ntfsfix pero cuando le doy el comando me salen dos errores que dicen Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<Jordyec>  FAILED
<Jordyec> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<Jordyec> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<Jordyec> esta es la info de mis discos, el que quiero reparar es el de 250
<Jordyec> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<cossier> julian, ve al centro de software y desde alli lo puedes instalar
<omikron4> pues busca en complementos.. de mozila , herramientas, complementos y ver todos los complementos  y en los criterios de buscqueda lo pones shockwave, a ver que te da, julian
<julian> pruebo...
<julian> y veo
<cossier> Jordyec, has probado con testdisk ?
<Jordyec> le instale desde el synaptics
<Jordyec> pero no lo hallo por ningún lado
<Jordyec> cossier
<cossier> Jordyec, ve a uina consola y teclea tesdisk --help
<cossier> testdisk --help
<nowy> cossier si, eso intentaré desde un live-usb para que no esté bloqueada por estar activa
<cossier> nowy, ok
<Jordyec> ok ahora mismo lo pruebo
<Jordyec> y te cuento
<cossier> Jordyec, luego para saber el nombre sudo testdisk /list
<Jordyec> ya estoy dentro
<Jordyec> me dice que disco quiero escoger
<Jordyec> ya le di en el que quiero
<cossier> Jordyec, priemro analiza
<Jordyec> ahora estoy en la parte de analyse
<julian> instale adobe flash plugin 10... yy listo   omikron4, cossier, desde el centro de software.
<julian> otra consulta y perdon
<julian> hay algun manual online de Gambas2 ?
<Jordyec> is ok esta analizando gracias termina y te pregunto si estas aquí aún
<cossier> estoy :)
<cossier> julian, encontre esto http://gambasdoc.org/help/
<julian> cossier, yo encontre esto... veo...
<julian> muchas gracias
<spreadsheet> Hola
<fzeta> ta'luegoooo lucas
<fosco_> buenas
<MJ_cb_> Wenas¡¡
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-14
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/qLkAV2q7 me salio esto en consola y no escribi ningun comando
<neokx> hola necesito ayuda descarge un programa que se llama streamtorrent.exe es para poder ver juego de deportes por internet es como un tipo pluing in o algo asi pero no se como instalarlo ya descarge el archivo
<neokx> alguien me podria ayudar
<dannyLopez> neokx ► si es un exe tendras que ejecutarlo en wine
<neokx> lo que pasa es que quiero ver los juegos de beisbol ok y en la pagina donde los tramiten me pide que instale ese sofware
<neokx> como le hago
<neokx> o tengo que usar windows
<dannyLopez> depende del plugin
<neokx> ok pero que hago para instalarlo en wine
<dannyLopez> uy de wine si ni idea, pero pues si dices el plugin depronto tenga una alternativa
<dannyLopez> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw for module r8169
<dannyLopez> ahora salio eso cuando hago aptitude update y ulgrade
<danker_> que pagina es la del juego neokx
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: algo habia escuchado de problemas con esos drivers, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25732/possible-missing-firmware-lib-firmware-rtl-nic-rtl8168d-2-fw-for-module-r8169-wi
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: pareces necesitar instalar el paquete linux-firmware
<dannyLopez> chilicuil ► y no hay forma de eliminar ese modulo que no lo uso=
<dannyLopez> ?
<chilicuil> no lo se, probaria buscando en synaptic por 'r8169' y desinstalando el paquete involucrado
<dannyLopez> no mando nada :(
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: entonces prueba mandandolo a la lista negra, echo "blacklist r8169" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-network
<chilicuil> y luego $ update-initramfs -u
<dannyLopez> mismo error
<dannyLopez> :(
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: que te da $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-network ?
<dannyLopez> blacklist r8169
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/mLjyxw1B si gue con ese error, que hago¡
<dannyLopez> ?
<pochomon> buenas noches
<_CaBeTuX_> buenas noches!
<_CaBeTuX_> consulta... tengo un disco de 250 GB con ubuntu instalado en la notebook
<_CaBeTuX_> me compre uno de 500 GB
<_CaBeTuX_> puedo hacer una imagen comprimida de los archivos y despues tirarlos en el disco de 500?
<_CaBeTuX_> no quiero reinstalar todo
<fede> hola
<Lithos84> _CaBeTuX_ : http://clonezilla.org/
<dannyLopez> alguien que se apiade de mi http://pastebin.com/qLkAV2q7 y despues de eso chrome se fuma un cacho o que sera que empieza a abrir file:///usr/share/doc/xfce4-terminal/es/index.html#
<fede> tengo problemas con un adaptador de wifi que me compré, parece que no me funciona bien en linux, reconoce la red pero funciona extremadamente lento. (en windows anda bien)
<fede> alguien sabe como instalar los drivers? el modelo es TL-WN288N
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> sabra alguien ṕorq me costo entrar esta ves no sera por asectar una actualisacion de chatsilla?
<rommel> por otro lado como hacer para cambiar de usuario en ubuntu y no tener q apagar la pc para poder hacerlo y q no se quede colgado el ordenador
<rommel> al intentar cambiar de usuario cierro los programas y demas y seleciono otro usuario y se queda la pantalla negra luego no hay forma de ver el entorno grafico tan solo apagandola y prendiendola denuevo
<dannyLopez> quien me regala un "cat /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1/max_state"
<debsan> 3
<danker_> _CaBeTuX_ ya tienes la solucion a tu problema de como migrar?
<_CaBeTuX_> no danker_
<_CaBeTuX_> no se como voy a migrar... estoy pensando
<_CaBeTuX_> es una laptop
<danker_> mira
<_CaBeTuX_> es mas complicado
<_CaBeTuX_> porque tengo un solo sata
<danker_> no no lo es
<_CaBeTuX_> lo unico que tengo de "repositorio" es un disco externo de 160 GB
<_CaBeTuX_> a ver... danker_ se escuchan ofertas
 * G0di is back (Si yo, tú.. Si tú, yó.. Sin ti ... nada.. sin mi, si quieres, PRUEBA.. Ange|de|Ma| ***********/Gone: 2 hr 26 min 35 s) (G0di-¬)
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien sabe cómo invertir la direccion del mouse?
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 11.04
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea que si voy hacia arriba con el mouse la flecha salga hacia abajo y si hago a la derecha que se corra a la izquierda.
<ricardo> que se cuenta gente bella
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> alguien trabaja con qcad o lo controla bastante ?
<peto_> hola
<alfonso> hola
<xangua> adios ;)
<fosco_> buenas
<Smoof> Buenas
<Smoof> pregunta de novato....se pueden borra los archivos de la carpeta /tmp sin problemas?
<Smoof> Como sucede en wind..
<Smoof> Hola?
<Lithos84> Smoof: Sí se puede, aunque necesitas privilegios administrativos.
<Smoof> soy el root
<Lithos84> Smoof: No habrá poblema si lo haces.
<Smoof> Hay unas carpetas que tiene un candado..esas si que no me deja borrarlas
<Smoof> Supongo que lo tendre que hacer desde la consola?
<Smoof> no?
<Smoof> Bueno los borraba para poder actualizar mi ubuntu al 11.04
<Lithos84> Smoof: No es necesario borrarlos para actualizar de versión a menos que tengas muy poco espacio en la partición /tmp (suponiendo que lo tienes en una partición separada).
<Smoof> Es un netbook con memoria solida
<Lithos84> Smoof: En ese caso sí. ¿Probaste ya con la consola?
<Smoof> No no probe pero parece que ya esta bajando el software...es lo que queria
<Smoof> Espero que sea capaz de moverlo el net este
<Smoof> He bajado el ubuntu 11.04desktop-i368
<Lithos84> Smoof: Si planeas actualizar con una imagen de disco, sólo podrás hacerlo con la edición de texto.
<Smoof> no te entiendo...si cargo el software en un pendrive y arranco desde alli se instalara no es asi?
<Lithos84> Smoof: Pensé que querías actualizar tu sistema.
<Smoof> Mi sistema es el  Ubuntu 8.04 - Hardy Heron
<Smoof> si actualizarlo claro
<Smoof> Instalar la version 11.04
<Lithos84> Smoof: Disculpa. Creí que actualizarías el sistema con el actualizador :)
<josep> hola hay alguien?
<Smoof> Si
<josep> ok
<josep> tengo un problemon con el wifi y ubuntu 10.4
<josep> no consigo que funcione
<josep> es un compaq presario cq50
<josep> estoy probando de todo y nada funciona
<Smoof> Yo tengo el 8.04 y me va perfecto
<Smoof> josep yo soy muy novato no creo que pueda
<Smoof> Mira si el router tiene activado el wifi
<josep> pues nada gracias
<Smoof> Yo pulso sobre el icono y me salen las redes inalambricas que hay..
<Smoof> De consolas y todo eso ni idea
<josep> yo no puedo ver ni hacer funcionar nada :(
<Smoof> A mi me gusta conectar por cable...no me fio que me cracken el wifi...ademas pierdo bastante velocidad
<josep> tendre k volver al horroroso vista
<josep> es un portatil
<Ramir00> hola, como recupero mi usplash de ubuntu, y elimino el inicio de kubuntu, que quedo cuando probe el escritorio kde
<Ramir00> sudo aptitude install usplash libusplash-dev
<Ramir00> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Ramir00> update-alternatives: error: no hay alternativas para usplash-artwork.so.
<seba266> hola sala
<seba266> alguin sabe donde puedo descargar unos driver para nokia ???? donde puedo investigar??
<cousteau> seba266, wammu
<seba266> si pero pero lo reconoce al nokia 3220b el wammu?
<cousteau> aunque en principio los nokia creo que con conectarlos ya te los reconoce como dispositivo de almacenamiento
<seba266> claro yo soy mas o menos nuevo en el linux
<seba266> como me doy cuenta cousteau si ya esta reconocido yo lo enchufe al calbe nokia pero no veo nada
<cousteau> http://es.wammu.eu/phones/nokia/?page=2
<icaro440> el wammu esta muy bien , hola
<seba266> aver..
<cousteau> ahí aparece el 3220, pero no el 3220b, no sé si será lo mismo
<seba266> ok
<icaro440> a mi me funciono perfecto con un telefono que perdi
<icaro440> ahora con el nuevo
<icaro440> hay cosas que wammu no me deja  hacer
<icaro440> como editar los contactos
<seba266> vos tenes el nokia 3220b icaro????
<icaro440> o sincronizar la agenda
<icaro440> no, el que tengo ahora es un samgsun
<icaro440> pero creo que el que tenia antes era un nokia
<icaro440> te hablo de hace un par de años
<seba266> ok yo lo quiero usar con gammu mas adelante
<icaro440> creo que son  lo mismo
<icaro440> gammu y wammu creo que es el mismo programa
<seba266> si uno es entorno grafico el otro shell
<icaro440> gammu puede que sea el nombre
<icaro440> de su interface
<icaro440> ok
<seba266> gammu es atraves comando del shell
<cousteau> gammu es el back-end, wammu la interfaz gráfica
<seba266> ok
<seba266> pero para que el gammu ande primoer tiene que estar intalado los dirver del nokia eso es lo que hasta ahora no puedo conseguir
<Ramir00> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Ramir00> , con este comando elijo la imagen
<seba266> buenisimo
<Ramir00> sudo update-initramfs -u ,,,,con esta linea actualizo, y reinicio,,,,,y sigo teniendo la imagen de kubuntu 10.10
<Ramir00> no puedo recuperar el splash, plymouth o como se llame
<Ramir00> de ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> reinstálalo
<Ramir00> ubuntu?
<cousteau> el splash :/
<Ramir00> how?
<cousteau> creo recordar que al reinstalar el splash se configuraba... lo mismo al instalar temas
<cousteau> pues... ni idea de cómo se llama el paquete la verdad
<cousteau> "plymouth" ¬_¬
<cousteau> ...bueno, pues a lo mejpr con un   dpkg-reconfigure plymouth   se arregla
<ivedci89-desktop> arp-: estas?
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno no se quien pueda ayudarme con ubuntu 11.04 se me cuelga por cualquier cosa!
<Ramir00> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic
<ivedci89-desktop> antes jamas sucedio semejante cosa con ubuntu 10.04 podia dejarlo un mes encendido sin reiniciar que jamas se congelaba
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora se me congela la parte grafica....
<Ramir00> ahora vuelvo haber si funciona
<ivedci89-desktop> descargue un controlador de NVidia desde su web pero es de 32 bits y yo tengo ubuntu 11.04 de 64bits
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, pon gnome clásico
<ivedci89-desktop> muy bien cousteau pero cómo?
<ivedci89-desktop> en parte ya esta funcionando supuestamente el gnome clasico... pues estuve queriendo activar el compiz pero en partes no funca
<cousteau> si usara natty te diría cómo... creo que es cerrando sesión y eligiendo gnome clásico en las opciones de inicio de sesión
<ivedci89-desktop> ahjam... bueno...
<ivedci89-desktop> pruebo.... reiniciaré o cerrare sesion un rato
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias cousteau eliricci
<cousteau> eliwhat?
<ivedci89> hola, si me escribieron luego del cierre de sesion no pude leer nada se cuelga totalmente el entorno grafico...
<ivedci89> cousteau:
<ivedci89> ahora estoy en mi notebook porque la de escritorio no va ni para atras se cuelga
<cossier> ivedci89, has actualizado o algo ?
<ivedci89> sisi actualicé todo pero ya fué...
<ivedci89> estoy haciendo un disco de arranque con ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bits
<ivedci89> cossier:
<fede> hola
<mimecar> hola fede
<fede> Hola mimecar, como andás? Tengo un problema (como siempre) que capaz que vos tenés idea como solucionarlo...
<mimecar> !ask fede
<kubot> fede: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fede> dale kubot... Quiero actualizar a ubuntu 11.10 usando update-manager -d, pero al finalizar la descarga de todos los paquetes me da un error, en la otra máquina pude actualizar sin problemas, no sé muy bien como solucionarlo
<fede> (ya sé que es beta y que no conviene, etc...)
<mimecar> fede: esa version no esta publicada
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 no tiene soporte
<fede> ok, me voy a probar arch entonces, me tiene podrido unity
<mimecar> fede: usa gnome
<ivedci89> fede estoy igual que vos me artó unity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 yo voto para que ubuntu siga con GNOME en sus distros...
<mimecar> ivedci89: en la 11.10 tienes unity sin gnome
<mimecar> lo tienes que poner aparte
<ivedci89> y eso es asi si o si?
<fede> si, pero anda bien, yo ya lo probé, el gnome3 andá bárbaro
<ivedci89> me voy a poner a probar otras distros entonces...
<fede> en 11.04 se destruye todo si instalo gnome3
<mimecar> en la 11.04 no tienes gnome 3
<mimecar> el repositorio es inestable,
<fede> claro, yo ya cometí el error de instalarlo
<mimecar> lo pone en la página del repositorio, hay que leer las cosas
<fede> jeje, si las leo, pero no puedo evitar comprobarlo destruyendo todo yo mismo
<mimecar> si te dicen que no hagas una cosa y tu la haces...
<fede> ...tengo la chance de probar que están equivocados. ¿No es así que se descubren las cosas?
<mimecar> si el que hace un programa dice que puede romper el sistema, no te quejes si te pasa
<fede> yo no me estoy quejando
<seba266> alguien sabe como identificarse como root que comando tipeo en el shell yo tipie su
<mimecar> seba266: sudo comando
<seba266> cual de todos los comando sudo ?
<mimecar> no trabajes con usuario root
<mimecar> si un comando necesita esos permisos, pon sudo antes
<seba266> haaa si cierto
<seba266> uso esta linea: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<seba266> si es instalar un driver para un telefono nokia
<seba266> conoces una pagina interesante de driver quizas de nokia pa ubuntu?
<s_mdq> hola quisiera saber si existen man en español y como se instalan
<flypp> sudo apt-get install manpages-es manpages-es-extra
<mimecar> seba266: el comando que has puesto seguro que no lo instala
<seba266> ok
<mimecar> ¿para que modelo es el driver?
<seba266> ok tengo un nokia 3220b
<mimecar> ese modelo es algo antiguo
<seba266> me imagino que mejor deben haber mas driver entonces
<mimecar> como mucho podras acceder a la agenda de contactos y los sms desde el pc
<seba266> claro yo quisiera hacerlo andar con gammu
<s_mdq> donde seteo LC_MESSEGE a 'es' que es lo que me pide luego de descargar los man-es
<mimecar> seba266: http://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+nokia+3220&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
<seba266> gracias mimecar
<seba266> alguien sabe como cambiar se cambia un nick para el xchat ???
<mimecar> seba266: /nick nick
<s_mdq> hola por favor no puedo terminar de pasar los man castellano
<mimecar> s_mdq: están la mayoria en castellano
<s_mdq> baje la traduccion de los man-es como me dijo flypp pero al final me dice que tengo que cambiar la opcion de LC_MESSAGES
<mimecar> s_mdq: si tienes el sistema en español no es necesario
<fzeta> hi!
<s_mdq> pero pongo man sudo pero me sale en ingles
<s_mdq> man
<s_mdq> gracias de todos modos
<novatoubuntu> alguien sabe si se pueden instalar  paquetes en ubuntu con la extecion *.deb  ?
<mimecar> se puede
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: ¿el programa no esta en los repositorios?
<novatoubuntu> a ver espera
<novatoubuntu> ok mimecar  el programa se llama  Ubuntu-Nokia connection
<novatoubuntu> yo he practicao ubuntu pero poco estoy recordando los coamandos de a poco
<novatoubuntu> mimecar,  y como seria la sintaxis para instalar un paquete de deb
<mimecar> sudo dpkg -i paquete
<mimecar> ese paquete no tendrá actualizaciones
<novatoubuntu> dale a ver
<novatoubuntu> mimecar,  otra consulta estoy instalando un paquet *.deb pero tengo que instalar una dependencia
<mimecar> intenta instalar los mínimos paquetes externos
<mimecar> en ubuntu no recuerdo el comando para instalar las dependencias
<novatoubuntu> estoy instalando un paquete con extencion .deb pero me pide una dependencia llamada   El paquete `gambas2-runtime' no está instalado.
<novatoubuntu> ok me pongo a googlear
<cossier> novatoubuntu, el gambas2 de los repos no te sirve ??
<novatoubuntu> mimecar,  se me quedo el shell asi >
<novatoubuntu> lo pruebo
<novatoubuntu> como lo instalaraia asi
<novatoubuntu> sudo dpkg -i sudo dpkg -i gambas2.deb
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: NO
<cossier> novatoubuntu, sudo apt-get install gambas2
<mimecar> gambas2 está en los repositorios?
<cossier> en la 10.10 si la mia
<novatoubuntu> ahora tgo un pequeño problemita parece que el shell se atrofio
<novatoubuntu> se ve asi
<cossier> y sino creo que hay la version 3 pero no si se llama gambas3
<novatoubuntu> >
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: abre otro shell
<novatoubuntu> empiezo de nuevo
<mimecar> también puedes instalar cosas con el centro de software
<novatoubuntu> aja
<cossier> novatoubuntu, pero la consola mola !!!
<novatoubuntu> synaptic?
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: el centro de software de ubuntu
<novatoubuntu> con synaptic se pueden buscar lo paquetes ? dependientes?
<cossier> novatoubuntu, tambien pero desde el centro de software es mas facil
<novatoubuntu> ok cossier  lo busco
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: no, solo instalar los paquetes de los repositorios
<cossier> novatoubuntu, desde el centro de software no hace falta te preocupes de las dependencias
<mimecar> cossier: de las dependencias de algo que instalas a mano si
<novatoubuntu> haaaaaaa desde el centro de sof instalo el paquete pricipal y si hace falta dependcian las busa solo
<cossier> mimecar, eso si !! claro
<cossier> novatoubuntu, si
<novatoubuntu> cual seria ubuntu one  ?
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: solo con paquetes de los repositorios
<mimecar> en tu caso no te sirve
<cossier> novatoubuntu, que ubuntu usas?
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: en los problemas ayuda que no te cambies el usuario
<novatoubuntu> 10.10
<mimecar> si antes has entrado como seba266, mantenlo
<nowy> hola a tod@s
<nowy> tengo una urgencia
<nowy> como hago para recuperarme si esta mal instalado un controlador gráfico?, y n me deja hacer login, se me queda la pantalla GRIS! :
<wicope> nowy: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf si este no está entonces no lo se
<wicope> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old mejor esto
<nowy> wicope no consigo llegar a hacer login!:(
<wicope> nowy: explicate que hiziste y eso..
<wicope> nvidia, ati, grafica?
<nowy> ¿hay alguna tecla que pueda pulsar para que arranque con una configuracion de video básica?
<wicope> nowy: que distro usas la versión..
<nowy> estaba desinstalando el "fglrx" de una ATI radeon y al reinicar me encuentro esto
<nowy> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<wicope> nowy: entonces si es 10.04 creo recordar que debes de tener /etc/X11/xorg.conf no lo borres abrelo en la consola y cambia el driver a vesa
<nowy> wicope como hago para llegar a la consola, si no veo ni lo que tecleo?
<mimecar> nowy: en el grub lo puedes seleccionar
<mimecar> el modo de rescate
<wicope> nowy: ctrl+alt+f1 ó ctrl+alt+f2... ctrl+alt+f9...
<nowy> mimecar me arranca igual pantallazo gris de la muerte..
<mimecar> el modo de rescate usa solo consola
<wicope> me voy con el gris de la muerte : ) cuidense
<danker_> nowy tambien puedes probar reconfigurar tu mismo
<danker_> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<danker_> eso es en modo consola pero usa recovery mode
<danker_> ahi veras que te pide que des opciones tu eliges la de tu PC o Lap
<danker_> asi deverias reconfigurar y entonces reinicias y ya debe estar todo bien, ya esta vez no entras en recovery mode sino normal
<nowy>  wicope ciao y gracias
<nowy> ¿no hay otro modo de entrar?, en el modo rescate no veo nada mas que gris :(
<danker_> nowy prueba la opcion que te di
<danker_> pero en modo normal a ver que tal, es decir en modo consola ahi donde estas... solo que logfueate como admin
<danker_> root
<mimecar> nowy: modificastes el grub al instalar el driver?
<nowy> daner_  no llego a hacer login, tras el splash se queda todo gris, y no veo ni consola ni nada...
<nowy> mimecar solo lo desactivé de los controladores privativos, y como me dio error con algun archvo mas lo desnstalé completamente desde synaptic
<mimecar> si están desactivados para que los desinstalas?
<nowy> porque me lo indicaba el instalador de la nueva version, que no podia instalar se si no se deinstlaban esos archivos
<danker_> nowy creo que si despiertas la maquina con CD boot Ubuntu podrias hacer mas que ahora no crees?
<danker_> ya desde ahi puedes reconfigurar tu archivo de video a ver que tal
<danker_> que tipo de PC es
<danker_> de mesa o lap
<danker_> ?
<nowy> laptop, no disponemos de cd con ubuntu. ¿desde el grub no puedo hacer login en modo consola?
<danker_> si se puede
<mimecar> el modo de rescate me parece que es solo una consola
<mimecar> no tiene entorno gráfico
<danker_> cuando estes en el grub vez ahi la entrada kernel?
<nowy> danke_ veo la listas de kernels, con sus modos de recuperación, he proado con todas
<danker_> aprieta la tecla e
<danker_> parate sobre cualquiera de ellas y aprieta la tecla e
<danker_> e es para editar
<nowy> ok, un momento
<nowy> aparece 1º linea 'record file'
<danker_> fijate te paras a edita lo que dice      kernel /boot/vmlinuz.........
<nowy> y otras mas con los dispositivos, pero ahí me pierdo..
<wem> hola
<novatoubuntu> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para darme cuenta donde se encuantera la ruta de una aplicacion atraves de un icono de acceso directo
<xangua> clic derecho - propiedades novatoubuntu
<novatoubuntu> no te lo juro k no me lo muestra xangua
<wem> o.0
<novatoubuntu> voy a click derecho y propiedades como en win peron no pasa nada
<novatoubuntu> instale wammu y quisiera saber donde esta la ruta de la aplicacion
<wem> cual ubuntu tienes man ?
<xangua> has probado escribir wammu en la terminal¿
<novatoubuntu> no lo he probado lo voy hacer..
<novatoubuntu> ha que bien xangua
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: wammu es una aplicación de consola
<novatoubuntu> el shell reporta la ruta
<novatoubuntu> ok es para orientarme donde van los archivos ejecutables digamos
<wem> para que sirve sudo apt-get install wammu
<wem> o.o
<novatoubuntu> si
<mimecar> wem: que te sugiere "install" ?
<wem> no es que ise mal la pregunta
<wem> queria preguntas que para que sirve la aplicasion wammu
<wem> =
<wem> ?
<mimecar> para comunicarse con móviles nokia
<wem> xO
<wem> suena bien la instalare xP
<mimecar> ¿tienes un nokia?
<wem> si
<wem> como instalo itunes en ubuntu ?
<mimecar> wem: como no te funcione con wine..
<wem> no man con wine no me funsiona u.u
<novatoubuntu> si yo en mi caso tgo un nokia yo se usar bien el gammu pero en ubuntu soy nuevo en esto
<mrkcc> prueba con amarok o basheed
<novatoubuntu> el itunes anda bien con los ipop apples?
<wem> pues si para eso quiero el itunes
<wem> xD
<wem> para ponerle jueguitos a mi ipod xP
<mimecar> busca como se instala en linux
<wem> buscare en san google xP
<wem> o.o bendito sea wine *o*
<mimecar> si compraras mp3 "normales" no tendrías que usar itunes
<wem> super street figher 4 en mi ubuntu tu wiiii!!
 * cousteau <3 su blusens
<mrkcc> ???
<mrkcc> de que estan hablando
<wem> de wine xD
<mrkcc> ahhh
<wem> cual es mejor ubuntu 10.10 o ubuntu 11.4 ?
<mimecar> depende
<wem> ._. de que?
<Andres_> Cuales son los mejores drivers para mi GMA500? He leido sobre EMGD Y unos modificados EMGDGui o EMGDi creo
<mimecar> de si quieres estabilidad o programas nuevos
<Andres_> Tengo Ubuntu 11.04
<wem> pos yo tengo ubuntu 10.10
<wem> por que el 11.04 no jala en mi pc xS
<wem> cuantos mexicanos hay aqui?
<PakoTM> salu2
<wem> hola o.
 * Yukiteru || Audacious: (Killswitch Engage - The Arms Of Sorrow - As Daylight Dies [Special Edition] - 3:46) - (320 kbps - Metal - lossy) ||
 * Yukiteru || Audacious: (Killswitch Engage - My Curse - As Daylight Dies [Special Edition] - 4:06) - (320 kbps - Metal - lossy) ||
<mimecar> Yukiteru: desactiva ese script que pone la música
<Yukiteru> ya lo desactive hace rato
<Nannu> holas
<Yukiteru> nas Nannu
<Nannu> tengo este problema, y no sé si alguien va a poder ayudarme:
<Nannu> mi red es así: 192.168.2.*, tengo 3 máquinas conectadas (.100, .55 y .56), y entre .55 y .100, o entre .56 y .100 se pueden hacer ping, pero entre .55 y .56 no pueden.
<Nannu> las dos tienen ubuntu, y ninguna de las dos tiene ninguna regla en iptables
<Nannu> .100 tiene windows XP, .55 tiene sólo ubuntu, y .56 tiene tanto ubuntu como windows xp (y no funciona desde ninguno de los dos)
<Nannu> el broadcast, la máscara de red, y todo ese tipo de configuraciones está bien en ambas
<Nannu> y tampoco desde dhcp en ambas se pueden pinguear
<Nannu> alguna idea?
<Yukiteru> Nannu, cual es tu problema??
<Yukiteru> para que necesitas hacer el ping??
<Nannu> Yukiteru, necesito que ambas máquinas se comuniquen, y ninguna de las dos puede enviar o recibir nada de la otra (no se detectan entre sí)
<Andres_> En la terminal sudo me pide contraseña como le quito la opcion de pedirla en cada momento que use un comando?
<Yukiteru> Nannu, prueba con este comando
<Nannu> Andres_, tenés que editar (como root) /etc/sudoers, y poner %«tu usuario» ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Yukiteru> sudo -s "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all"
<Nannu> Yukiteru, en ambas pcs?
<Yukiteru> exacto
<Yukiteru> el comando indica que no ignore los ping
<xangua> Andres_: es por tu seguridad
<Andres_> @xangua Pero es molesto que hasta para instalar drivers me lo pida
<Andres_> Como hago un Upgrade de 11.04 a 10.10?
<Nannu> Andres_, eso es downgrade, y no te conviene para nada hacerlo
<Nannu> Yukiteru, sigue sin funcionar
<Andres_> @Nannu Pero no la ultima version es 11.10?
<Nannu> ambos dicen:
<Nannu> El Host de destino es Inaccesible
<Lithos84> Andres_: Lo más sencillo es instalar la versión anterior.
<Nannu> Andres_, escribiste 11.04 a 10.10
<Yukiteru> estas seguro que entre ambas maquinas no hay un firewall
<Yukiteru> ejemplo el router que estas usando
<Andres_> Perdon, Escribi mal era de 11.04 a 11.10
<Andres_> :)
<Nannu> Yukiteru, sí, mi router tiene iptables también, y revisé las reglas que tiene, y nada debería bloquearme
<Nannu> Andres_, ejecutá update-manager -d
<Nannu> (creo que era así, no recuerdo bien, Andres_ )
<Andres_> Si ese es :) Es que leo posts y demas en foros porque acabo de ponerle ubuntu
<xangua> Andres_: 11.10 es beta y no está soportado aquí
<Yukiteru> Nannu, y asignando otras ips  a las maquinas
<Yukiteru> sonara loco, pero no pierdes nada por probar
<Andres_> Como puedo poner Unity en 2D? Por que leo que mi tarjeta GMA 500 lo soporta bien
<Nannu> Yukiteru, te referís a cambiar el 192.168.2.* a otro o cambiar las ips de cada pc?
<Lithos84> Andres_: Simplemente debes seleccionarlo desde el GDM.
<xangua> Andres_: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<Yukiteru> Nannu supongo que si estas usando un router con dhcp server lo mejor es cambiar la ip del router y actualizar la ip en la pc
<Nannu> Andres_, yo tengo una GMA 500, y es un desastre tener instalado ubuntu en este tipo de net. Lo resolví con el driver emgd.
<Yukiteru> incluso si la red es interna puedes configurar las ip en las maquinas de forma estatica
<mrkcc> como se llama el programa para medir la temperatura de tu pc
<xangua> lmsensors
<xangua> !lmsensors
<kubot> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Andres_> @Nannu Yo estoy instalando el EMGD 1.8 Y pues lei que con Unity 2D Va bien
<Nannu> Yukiteru, el problema es que, ya lo hice hace un tiempo (tenía la red en primer nivel, con 10.0.0.*), pero es un desastre cambiar las ips porque casi todas tienen estáticas las ips
<mrkcc> gracias
<Yukiteru> mrkcc, puedes usar tambien acpi -i
<Nannu> Andres_, sí, pero el driver "original" para GMA500 (poulsbo se llama) funciona mal.
<Yukiteru> Nannu, ok no es opción entonces
<Nannu> Andres_, al menos con lo que probé, no es soportado por el nuevo X.org, y lo podés usar hasta ubuntu 10.10.
<Yukiteru> yo en tu caso desconfiaría en el router
<Yukiteru> revisaria el log del router y me aseguraría de que no este parando el ping
<Andres_> @Nannu Si lo se el PSB antes en la version 10.4 deje el Ubuntu por los Drivers pero al usar Windows con el EMGD note una gran mejora asi que reinstale ubuntu
<Yukiteru> ubuntu por defecto viene aceptando todos los tokens icmp
<Yukiteru> y el ping entra en ellos
<Andres_> @Nannu Pues al parecer ya esta para Natty mira https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8
<Nannu> Yukiteru, ya reviso los logs y te digo
<Nannu> Yukiteru, los logs del router no dicen nada que tenga que ver con esto.
<Yukiteru> ok veamos lo que pasa Nannu
<Yukiteru> Tienes una maquina con Win, haces ping con ella y funciona???
<Nannu> sí
<Nannu> .100 hace ping y recibe pings de todos
<Yukiteru> .56 y .55 no reciben
<Yukiteru> y probando la configuración de icmp tampoco han funcionado
<Andres_> @Nannu Tu tienes Ubuntu 11.04 o 11.10 en tu GMA 500
<Nannu> entre ellos no reciben, pero con .100 sí reciben
<Nannu> Andres_, tengo la LTS de ubuntu en la GMA 500
<Andres_> @Nannu La 10.04 :) Yo tengo el Cd gratis que daba Cannonical
<Yukiteru> Nannu, probemos con este comando en .55 y .56
<Yukiteru> sudo -s "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses"
<Yukiteru> luego vuelve hacer el ping entre .55 y .56
<Nannu> Yukiteru, lo mismo...
<Yukiteru> o.O
<Yukiteru> eso si es raro
<Yukiteru> se de maquinas Win que no ven maquinas Linux, incluso no responden sus ping, pero esto sale de eso
<Nannu> Yukiteru, igualmente te doy las gracias por tratar de ayudarme :P
<Nannu> lo que cuenta es la intención (?)
<Yukiteru> Nannu, lo que tenia en mente es complicarte un poco la vida
<Nannu> lo raro que veo es que, hasta hace poco (la última vez que usé la pc otra pc, hace como dos días) todo funcionaba
<Yukiteru> pero puedes usar nmap para corroborar porque no puedes "ver" la otra maquina
<Nannu> ahh, Yukiteru, algo que me olvidé de decirte
<Nannu> Yukiteru, ya probé con nmap
<Nannu> hice con -NP y antes con -sP, para comprobar
<Andres_> Como configuro mi teclado? ._.
<Yukiteru> Nannu, y lo resultados???
<Nannu> Yukiteru, con -sP no detecta (hice nmap a toda la red)
<Nannu> y con -PN no devuelve nada
<mrkcc> ya verificastes la IP y verifica si esta en el mismo grupo de trabajo
<Lithos84> Andres_: Sistema > Preferencias > Teclado
<Nannu> Yukiteru, antes, tenía la red en 10.0.0.*, y según tengo entendido, es de primer nivel, así que al tener muchas máquinas conectadas, cambié a tercer nivel (192.168)
<Nannu> mrkcc, cómo veo el grupo de trabajo?
<Yukiteru> Nannu, igual con 10.0.0.* puedes conectarte varias maquinas
<Andres_> No encuentro sistema en unity
<Yukiteru> Nannu, con el grupo de trabajo se referira a esto usuario@grupodetrabajo
<Yukiteru> en la consola puedes observar si todas estan en el mismo grupo de trabajo o localhost
<Lithos84> Andres_: Prueba buscar la aplicación "Teclado" en la búsqueda de aplicaciones de Unity (creo que es el botón con el logo de Ubuntu en la esquina superior izquierda).
<Andres_> @Lithos84 Si gracias acabo de descubir como buscar aplicaciones
<Nannu> Yukiteru, explicame cómo
<Nannu> creo que todas están con WORKGROUP
<Nannu> pero pensé que era sólo para samba
<Yukiteru> abre una consola y observa
<Nannu> ah
<Nannu> te referís al hostname?
<Yukiteru> si usas samba todas deben tener el mismo grupo de trabajo
<Nannu> no, no uso samba
<Nannu> y cada pc tiene su propio hostname
<Yukiteru> ok
<Yukiteru> Nannu, haz probado con acceso SSH desde las maquinas .55 .56
<Nannu> (.55 es Andromeda y .56 es MilkyWay)
<Nannu> Yukiteru, ya pruebo
<Nannu> No route to host
<Lithos84> Andres_: Con gusto.
<mrkcc> Nannu eso pararece bloqueo de firewwall
<Yukiteru> mrkcc, ya se lo dije pero el dice q no tiene firewall
<Nannu> mrkcc, *nada* tiene reglas en iptables. Ni .55, ni .56 ni el router
<Nannu> (el router tiene, pero no aplicadas a nada parecido a esto)
<Yukiteru> Nannu, es mejor comprobar eso deshabilitando todas las reglas
<Yukiteru> pero igual dudo que tenga algo que ver
<Nannu> Yukiteru, no puedo deshabilitar todas las reglas del router...
<Yukiteru> ok, pero es como dices, ninguna regla apunta al bloqueo de ping
<Yukiteru> asi que descartada esa posibilidad
<Nannu> al bloqueo de nada en la red local
<Yukiteru> ademas nmap tampoco te devolvio nada de info cuando lo usaste
<Nannu> ajap
<Nannu> y ssh dice que no hay ruta al host
<Yukiteru> o.o
<Yukiteru> grosso
<Yukiteru> yo probaría lo siguiente
<Yukiteru> cambiaria la ip de una de tus maquinas (ip estatica) y luego probaria con nmap
<Yukiteru> nmap -T4 -A -v -PN 192.168.2.*
<Yukiteru> si con eso no aparece, no se que mas hacer
<Yukiteru> a no ser que ponerme a manocear los archivos de net
<Nannu> Yukiteru, ya te digo qué devuelve
<Nannu> hasta ahora, (lo envié desde .55) escaneó a .55 nomás (y .0 también)
<Andres_> Disculpen ahora como activo el brillo de la pantalla en mi Ao751h Ubuntu 11.04 con el Driver EMGD 1.8
<Nannu> Yukiteru, qué está haciendo ese nmapeo?
<Yukiteru> Nannu, escaneo de todos los puertos, sin envío de ping, haciendo syn-packets
<Nannu> Yukiteru, por ahora, está escaneando al router
<Yukiteru> Nannu, pasaste el comando directo
<Yukiteru> nmap -T4 -A -v -PN 192.168.2.* <<< aqui debias poner la ip de la maquina a escanear
<Yukiteru> de lo contrario es recursivo, ira desde 0 hasta 255 XD
<Nannu> Yukiteru, eso está haciendo xD
<Yukiteru> XDDD
<Nannu> Yukiteru,
<Nannu> Host 192.168.2.56 is up (0.21s latency).
<Nannu> eso significa que lo encuentra?
<Nannu> All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.2.56 are filtered
<Nannu> offtopic: BSOD de Windows 8: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-EnJsHLRdyeo/TnEkkNwTIZI/AAAAAAAAAKU/XUZVDyhf7Vg/bsod.jpg
<Nannu> Yukiteru, aunque diga la latencia que tiene con .56, no detectó los puertos que tiene abiertos
<isaacricci> ola ivan
<isaacricci> :-D
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-15
<luis_> hola tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04lts quiero saber como instalar mi webcam esta integrada en la notebook
<xangua> pss si está detectada la podrás ver con Cheese
<xangua> !info cheese
<kubot> xangua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<luis_> xangua soy novato en linux me explicas?
<xangua> vas al centro de softeare e instalas Cheese
<xangua> centro de software*
<luis_> tengo una gateway nv51m
<luis_> xangua espera lo intalo
<luis_> xangua ya lo instale funciona pero no anda el camorama
<luis_> xangua me entendiste con cheese funciona pero no funciona con camorama
<point> buenas noches a todos
<point> quisiera saber si alguien me puede explicar como instalar un programa que descargue
<point> ya que este no cuanta con el usual ./configure
<point> y cuando hago "make" me aparece un error
<x-kap3> hola disculpen me pueden dar una ayuda con mi serido vsftpd al tratar de conectar desde firefox o consola me sale este error
<x-kap3> 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/publico
<x-kap3> alguien sabe pork o me puede ayudar ?????
<chepecarlos> Como puedo hacer una USB-live multi distros?
<Oscar> oigan necesito ayuda con mi tarjeta de video, de repente se "desactivo" o se "desinstalo" o algo le paso porque de repente ya no tengo aceleracion grafica y no puedo activar los efectos del compiz
<Oscar> hola a todos
<Oscar> oigan tengo problemas con la tarjeta de video, se "desactivo" o se "desinstalo" o algo le paso porque de repente ya no tuve aceleracion grafica y no puedo activar los efectos del compiz
<curiousx> como van las cosas amigo arp- ?
<arp-> bien
<arp-> vos?
<curiousx> aca andamos =)
<arp-> xD
<curiousx> cuantos bits han pasado xD
<arp-> sep
<arp-> que es de tu vida?
<curiousx> 100% Linux xD
<arp-> ok
<curiousx> estube trabajando como administrador pero no gran cosa
<arp-> ah, bien
<curiousx> administrativo perdon
<curiousx> tus cosas?
<arp-> bien, tranquilas
<curiousx> como anda mumble ?
<arp-> bien
<curiousx> la otra vez me conecte pero no podia escucharlo, pero ellos si me escuchaban a mi
<arp-> probablemente por que no te registraste en el servidor
<curiousx> seguro es por que no abri un puerto en el router
<arp-> depende el requisito de quien lo levanto
<arp-> no
<arp-> no hace faltar abrir nada
<curiousx> no, eso no creo que sea
<curiousx> el server era de mamalibre
<arp-> hay server que te exigen estan registrado
<curiousx> o algo asi
<arp-> para tener voz
<arp-> si
<arp-> el de mamalibre requiere eso
<arp-> yo me tube que registrar
<arp-> mas que nada tambien depende el canal
<curiousx> a entonces seguro que era eso, pero fue raro por que me aparecian las bocas, y cuando hablaban se veia como cambiaban de color y todo
<arp-> quien lo modere
<arp-> igual yo no usaba ese server
<arp-> usaba uno que levanto un amigo en una shell
<arp-> de manera libre
<curiousx> habia un link con el que espere un rato y aparecieron unas letras que decian "le han dado vos a curiousx" o algo asi
<arp-> anda directamente
<arp-> si no te conectas a cualquier otro server.. y probas
<curiousx> no se, la verdad me marie un poco, pero yo tambien instale el server y todo
<arp-> te metes en cualquiera de Europa-España
<arp-> y fue
<arp-> te van a escuchar
<curiousx> voy a intentarlo un rato mas
<arp-> ok
<curiousx> como va la programacion por hardware ?
<curiousx> xD
<arp-> programacion x hardware?
<curiousx> sip
<arp-> a que te referis?
<curiousx> hace mucho me habias mostrado unos videos algo de los pics
<curiousx> la verdad no me acuerdo mucho =P
<arp-> ah
<arp-> te referis a microcontroladores
<curiousx> si a eso =P
<arp-> no he hecho mas nada
<curiousx> y que distro estas usando ahora ? me acuerdo que antes andabas con guindous xD
<arp-> tengo un ubuntu instalado
<arp-> si windows tb.. por el laburo
<curiousx> yo tambien tengo windows XP pero virtual =P lo tengo hasta con XAMPP xD
<arp-> ok
<curiousx> va... un caño xD
<arp-> he usado Xampp y Lamp
<curiousx> yo solo Xampp =P pero si use apache algo de PHP y recientemente mysql
<arp-> ok
<arp-> yo habia cursado en la facultad PHP&Mysql
<curiousx> pero muy poco de cada cosa, hasta hace un ratito estaba buscando para crearme una base de datos mediante comandos
<arp-> ah
<curiousx> es que DVWA me pide tener un base de datos para el usuario que usara DVWA
<arp-> y no te lo crea sola la DB
<arp-> con solo conectar contra el mysql?
<curiousx> y en Linux se me complico, por esto de los permisos, en windows se hace con solo un click y se genera la base de datos con el ususario que usara DVWA
<arp-> aps
<arp-> que es dwva?
<arp-> dvwa
<curiousx> Damn Vulnerable Web App
<arp-> um
<arp-> no lo conosco
<curiousx> es una herramienta con la que podes testiar ataques como SQL inyection, XSS, y ese tipo de cosas, localmente sin molestar a nadie
<arp-> ah
<arp-> para auditar
<arp-> ok
<curiousx> esta escrito en PHP solo lo moves a /var/www/ y sale andando
<Smoof> Buenos dias
<curiousx> si
<curiousx> guenas...
<arp-> y es usable remotamente tb
<arp-> ?
<curiousx> tb o BT ?
<curiousx> Bactrack ?
<arp-> tb = tambien
<curiousx> xD ah! me confundi =P
<curiousx> y si, solo que tenes que crearte un susario para conectarte remotamente
<arp-> sep
<curiousx> se monta sobre un servidor web
<arp-> pero que gracia tiene que tengas un usuario
<Smoof> Tengo un problema de muy novato....el file.roller que baje del repositorio tiene un bug...no abre archivos con contraseña...por lo que decidi bajarme la nueva versión...pero no se instalar
<arp-> asi ya tiene posibilidades de hacer algo
<Smoof> me han dicho que poniendo en una consola unzip file zip se instalaba...pero no lo encuentra
<curiousx> para poder acceder a la pagina donde haces las pruebas te pide usuario, en realidad no se por que razon pero asi lo prefirieron los que lo desarrollaron
<arp-> ok
<arp-> talvez x seguridad
<arp-> asi no cualquier ejecuta algo en el server
<curiousx> debe ser
<arp-> y pudiste hacer algo
<arp-> ?
<arp-> te marco alguna vuln?
<curiousx> Smoof: dale click boton derecho sobre el archivo > abrir con empaquetador (o algo asi) > descomprimir
<Smoof> Uff tan facil como eso en linux??? no me lo creoo...
<Smoof> Voy a probar
<arp-> Smoof?
<curiousx> no, recien estoy por crear el usuario en la base de datos
<arp-> Linux hace todo dificil?
<arp-> ja
<arp-> el problema es el usuario
<arp-> la solucion esta al alcanse de un click
<arp-> o de una consola
<Smoof> Abierto
<arp-> :P
<curiousx> xD
<Smoof> Ahora que veo los archivos como se instala?
<arp-> descomprimi los archivos
<curiousx> que es ? un .deb
<Smoof> pulsado en instalar no es..
<arp-> en una carpeta
<Smoof> .tr.gz
<Smoof> tar.gz
<arp-> eso se debe compilar
<arp-> seguramente
<curiousx> puff se quiere compilar un programa xD
<curiousx> cual es el programa que queres instalar ?
<Smoof> Quiero instalar el nuevo file-roller
<Smoof> para abrir archivos .zip
<Smoof> algo muy sencillo
<arp-> pero para abir archivos zip
<arp-> ya tenes utilidadees
<arp-> en el mismo sistema :S
<Smoof> que utilidad?
<arp-> doble click
<arp-> te lo tiene que abrir
<arp-> :S
<curiousx> para abrir archivos .zip click boton derecho sobre el archivo > abrir con empaquetador > descomprimir
<arp-> claro
<curiousx> o asi como dice arp-
<arp-> mira si vas a tener que instalar algo para zips
<arp-> :S
<arp-> te abre hasta .rar
<arp-> de todo...
<arp-> con lo que ya trae
<Smoof> tengo el Ubuntu 8.04 - Hardy Heron
<arp-> a we
<arp-> deberias actualizarte un poco
<Smoof> Si pues le doy a actualizar a menudo
<curiousx> xD esta un poquitito viejito esa version
<Smoof> pero la version no cambia
<arp-> no
<Smoof> Y los repositorios estan ya caducos
<arp-> actualizar solo updatea la misma rama
<arp-> no vas a poder pasar de 8.04 a 11.04
<arp-> no podes saltar de ramas
<arp-> y ir pasando de a una
<Smoof> Entiendo...pues deberia actualizar el software es logico que nadie quiera uno antiguo
<curiousx> si, ya no mandan mas actualizaciones segun lei por ahi
<arp-> es un horror
<arp-> vas a tener que instalar de 0
<Smoof> Pues instalo de 0
<arp-> bajate 11.04
<curiousx> bajate la ultima version 11.04
<Smoof> Pero tendre ser todo un profesional para eso ...jajaj
<Smoof> No es pulsar y ya esta
<arp-> ?
<arp-> profesional?
<arp-> es lo mismoq ue cuando instalaste 8.04
<arp-> :S
<arp-> se instala =
<Smoof> Es complejo linux...por lo menos lo que tengo yo...da problemas
<arp-> Linux no es complejo
<arp-> linux es facil...
<Smoof> No instale el 8.04 venia ya instalado
<arp-> solo que venis abituado a otra cosa
<Smoof> Si de windows
<arp-> termina siendo lo mismo
<arp-> bueh..
<arp-> si nunca te animas a instalarlo
<arp-> no vas a aprender
<arp-> el dia que se te rompa..
<arp-> te tiras del balcon
<Smoof> Cuando baje la version..nueva la meto en un pendrive y arranco desde alli no es asi?
<arp-> claro
<arp-> y la instalacion es para niños de jardin
<arp-> ja
<Smoof> A ver si es tan sencillo...no se yo...
<arp-> te diriaq ue es Click---
<Smoof> ajjaja
<arp-> click..
<arp-> la unica parte donde tenes que
<arp-> hacer algo.. es en las particiones
<arp-> y no es nada del otro mundo tampoco
<Smoof> Otra pregunta...que ubuntu me recomendais para un pequeño netbook de memoria solida
<Smoof> 32 o 64 bits..
<arp-> cuanta ram?
<arp-> netbook generalmente es de 32bit
<arp-> eso va depender el micro
<Smoof> como veo la info del sistema te digo ahora
<arp-> abri una terminal
<arp-> pone: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Smoof> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz
<arp-> 32 bit
<Smoof> cpu MHz		: 800.000
<arp-> pone: free -m
<Smoof> no veo nada de so no
<arp-> pone: free -m
<Smoof> ha pongo eso
<Smoof> ok voy
<Smoof>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Smoof> Mem:          1000        653        347          0         15        232
<Smoof> -/+ buffers/cache:        404        596
<arp-> 1gb de ram
<arp-> y we
<arp-> metele 11.04 x32
<Smoof> Si es un dell mini es pequeño
<Smoof> Ok voy a probar
<arp-> hacete un backup
<arp-> de tus cosas..
<Smoof> Despues los repositorios estaran actualizados?
<arp-> por que vas a tener que formatear la particiones
<Smoof> Y eso lo hace en el momento de arrancar?
<arp-> no
<arp-> eso se hace en la instalacion
<arp-> de manera manual
<Smoof> eso en la instalacion
<arp-> si contas con otra PC
<arp-> para entrar al Chat..
<arp-> te puedo ir guiando
<Smoof> ok, de todas maneras no tengo cosas importantes...en este net
<arp-> ok
<Smoof> me sirve un pendrive de 1 GB?
<arp-> si
<arp-> ocupa 650/700MB
<arp-> la ISO...
<Smoof> Ok  y debe estar vacio solo con el ubuntu no?
<arp-> sep
<Smoof> Voy a vaciar uno
<arp-> haces el procedimiento para crear
<arp-> un pendrive de instalacion
<arp-> primero bajas la ISO
<arp-> yo ahora me voy llendo..
<Smoof> ok y despues de bajar la iso?
<arp-> pero en otro momento puedo guiarte en la instalacion
<Smoof> Ok...gracias por todo amigo :)
<arp-> en la web de ubuntu tenes el tutorial
<arp-> para crear un USB booteable
<curiousx> hay programas como usb-creator, Unetbootin que te ayudan a hacer booteable tu pendrive con Linux Smoof
<arp-> con la ISO
<arp-> pero como quieras
<arp-> yo x la ncohe estoy
<arp-> te digo como re armar las particiones de paso
<Smoof> Ok saludos ya te contare
<arp-> ok
<arp-> saludos curiousx
<Smoof> curiousx pero los programas hay que instalarlos y no se si no estan en el repositorio
<curiousx> salu2 arp- =)
<arp-> van a estar los programas Smoof
<arp-> solo que todo mas actualizado
<Smoof> esque lo necesito para trabajar con el
<curiousx> si, los programas estaran
<arp-> todo mas actualizado
<arp-> principalmente el sistema
<Smoof> abrir archivos .zip con contraseñas...etc...y poder navegar y ver videos
<arp-> si Smoof
<curiousx> si, todo eso
<arp-> obviamente eso va estar
<arp-> y con mejor soporte
<Smoof> El navegador me da errores cuando veo youtube o tutoriales
<arp-> Smoof
<arp-> es posible...
<arp-> hay muchas cosas descontinuadas para 8.04
<Smoof> Me dice que tengo navegador antiguo
<arp-> parches.. etc
<arp-> claro..
<Smoof> entiendo
<arp-> seguir con eso.. es seguir comprandote problemas
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> me fui...
 * arp- off
<curiousx> cya dude
<Smoof> curiousx no conoceras por casoalidad una empresa de programacion?
<Smoof> O que de servicios de SEO
<curiousx> no tengo ni idea
<curiousx> pero queres soporte tecnico para ubuntu ?
<Smoof> No no es para mi servidor...unos complementos que quiero que me haga para el script
<Smoof> Y serviciso de SEO para posicionar bien la web
<curiousx> no tengo ni mera idea dude
<curiousx> pero si hay algo de google por ahi para eso del posicionamiento web, y para los scripts hay varias paginas donde podes pedir ayuda, pero no se donde podes comprar soporte, aunque creo que en desarrolloweb.como te pueden vender soporte para el mantenimiento de tu servidor
<curiousx> me estoy llendo...
<curiousx> que pasen bien, chau Smoof
<Smoof> Saludos
<Smoof> Una pregunta....me podeis recomendar alguna empresa española con servicios de programacion
<fosco_> buenas
<seba266> hola room
<fosco_> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> hola fosco!
<ivedci89-desktop> estoy volviendo a configurar toooda mi PC me habia puesto 11.04 pero no me gusto me daba demasiados problemas asi que reformatié....
<novatoubuntu> yo en este momento lo estoy acualizando a version  11.04 ivedci89-desktop  que tiene de malo esta version?
<ivedci89-desktop> mira, el tema de Unity, su entonrno grafico es una cuestion de gustos ("sobre gustos no hay nada escrito"!) pero en lo demás tambien es un queso los problemas tecnico que te trae... en mi caso me dio mucho problemas el cuelgue del entorno grafico novatoubuntu
<novatoubuntu> ha no sabía
<ivedci89-desktop> por incompatibilidades del GNOME3 o Unity con los drivers de NVidia, pero hay gente a los que les anduvo bien 11.04, pero bien sabemos son pocos...
<ivedci89-desktop> novatoubuntu:
<novatoubuntu> que macana ya lo estoy actualizando no se si hay vuelta atras ahora
<novatoubuntu> le podria dar canselar entonces ahora vos que opinas
<ivedci89-desktop> Yo usando o no el compiz activo se me terminaba colgando todo lo grafico y lo demas por ejemplo el reproductor se me quedaba funcionando...pero la imagen del monitor quieta como estatua.
<ivedci89-desktop> no se... mi opinion es decir: Probalo! tal vez a vos te vaya bien... de todos modos siempre podras regresar a  tu ubutnu 10.04 con una formateada..
<novatoubuntu> yo lo pruebo de ultima va ser una experiencia de aprendisaje
<ivedci89-desktop> te conviene tener una parte del disco para /home y otra para el directorio raiz... de ese modo la mayoria de configuraciones de programas  se te conservan y es un backup constante y automatico
<ivedci89-desktop> exacto... aprenderás!..
<novatoubuntu> ok
<novatoubuntu> resulta que tengo contectado un nokia al ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno, gente... me voy a hacer otras cosas porque recien me despierto y mi familia me reclama que vivo sentado aca jajaj
<novatoubuntu> me gustaria saber donde se encuaentra la seccion para averiguar que tipo de puerto esta conectado en win era COM1 COM2 COM3
<novatoubuntu> quiza seria algo asi /dev/ttyS0,
<ivedci89-desktop> de eso no tengo idea che... novatoubuntu
<novatoubuntu> y en este directorio parece que hay un un archivo donde muestra la info de los dispositivos conectados... /dev/
<fosco_> novatoubuntu, ttyS0 = com1, ttyS1 = com2 y así sucesivamente
<lanber> hola, como puedo crear un acceso directo de una carpeta?
<xangua> la jalas con Shift a donde quieras
<lanber> voy a ver
<InsektO> Buenas a todos, pregunta general, qué prefieren/recomiendan, Google Chrome o Chromium?
<xangua> lo que se te inche la gana ;)
<lanber> xangua, nos shift solo se mueve de lugar, vamos que no hace nada en mi caso
<xangua> a mi me pregunta si quiero hacer un enlace deirecto lanber
<xangua> directo*
<lanber> un acceso directo,
<lanber> ya lo he conseguido
<InsektO> sí, la pregunta es lo que prefiere la gente en general, no lo que prefiero yo
<lanber> Shift+Control + carpeta
<lanber> pero por menus como se haría?
<lanber> alguien sabe si se pueden personalizar los menus de unity
<PakoTM> wenas
<seyacat> Hola ubuntues
<seyacat> por favor ayuden con una pista de como hacer lo siguiente, necesito hacer un pendrive que bootee y lance el tsclient, nada mas
<flecky> hello
<s_mdq> hola tengo una imagen iso en varios archivos rar como hago para grabarla o montarla gracias
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<fosco_> s_mdq, primero descomprimela
<s_mdq> fosco cuando pongo que me la descomprima en una carpeta no aparece nada
<fosco_> pues no debe estar bien descargada
<fosco_> pon todos los archivos rar juntos en tu carpeta home, abre un terminal y ejecuta unrar x "primer archivo del lote".rar
<fosco_> si da error lo verás
<s_mdq> ok pruebo
<s_mdq> si da error entonces es el archivo que descarge
<s_mdq> muchas gracias
<fosco_> bueno, eso depende del error que dé
<s_mdq> simplemnte dice failed
<nowy> buenas tardes desde españa.. ¿cómo están usteedes?
<icaro440> yo muy bien!!!!
<icaro440> y tu!!
<nowy> bieen! mejor .. gracias
<fzeta> iep!!
<nowy> ¿es mejor usar driver privativos o no , para tener bajo control el calor de una tarjeta gráfica ATI Radeon HD 4500, en un Ubuntu 11.04?
<icaro440> nowy yo tengo los privativos
<icaro440> en una 5570 o 5000 y algo
<icaro440> y no puedo controlar los fan ni la frecuencia de la gpy
<icaro440> gpu*
<icaro440> pero sin embargo si lo puedo hacer en windows 7
<icaro440> tampoco me informan de la temperatura
<sianhulo> amigos, acabo de inresar un dvd a mi pc y me dice que es virgen
<sianhulo> obviamente esta quemado, no esregrabable, y se VE(es un video) en otra computadora con ubuntu¿cual sera el problema?
<mimecar> la lente del dvd puede estar sucia o el lector viejo
<sianhulo> probare con otro dvd
<sianhulo> (por cierto, la otra computadora es de hace 7 años, la mia de hace 3)
<sianhulo> el de buntu si lo reconoce
<d-ark> hola buen dia, se puede actualizar ubuntu 10.04 a a la version mas reciente sin necesidad de instalarlo desde el cd
<d-ark> ose porinternet
<smok_> buenas
<smok_> alguien sabe como uedo crear mi propio distro de linux?
<smok_> es decir, coger un ubuntu por ejemplo y meterle mil configuraciones, programas, skins, etc y hacer una iso de este
<smok_> pero eso si, que tenga su instalador, y que te instale los drivers adecuados en distintos ordenadores
<smok_> stoy buscando y solo encuentro para hacer ghost
<cossier> smok_, solo se me ocurre Linux From Scratch /link http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/index.html
<smok_> cossier, gracias, he encontrado uno al final: http://www.linuxzone.es/2011/08/09/crea-tu-propia-distribucion-personalizada/
<smok_> ademas se las puedo meter manualmente
<smok_> lo que no se si lograre hacer, es meter todos los chipset, de wifis, bluetooth, etc y que los instale segun el ordenador
<smok_> ahora o sdire
<xangua> !actualizar | d-ark
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'actualizar'.
<xangua> !upgrade
<kubot> Una actualización de versión (upgrade) es el proceso de pasar de una versión anterior de Ubuntu a una nueva, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Notas_sobre_actualizaciones o en inglés (mejor actualizada): http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade . Recuerda que es siempre una buena idea tener un backup de las cosas importantes por lo que pueda pasar.
<d-ark> xangua sip por medio del internet
<cossier> smok_, leo en los repos que solo es para distros de ubuntu
<cossier> smok_, me refiero al uck
<Ramir00> mimecar hola
<Ramir00> mimecar no puedo eliminar la pantalla azul de kubuntu 10.10 a la entrada, ya probe varias cosas que encontre en paginas pero no lo puedo eliminar
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop
<Ramir00> ubuntu-desktop ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Ramir00> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Ramir00> cambiar splash ubuntu 10.10 despues de instalar escritorio KDE
<Ramir00>  sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Ramir00> /lib/plymouth/themes/solar/solar.plymouth  ....modo manual
<Ramir00> donde esta la carpeta de google chrome no la encuentro en archivos ocultos
<julian> hola, no me sale la ayuda en gambas2
<julian>  hola, no me sale la ayuda en gambas2
<Ramir00> la carpeta de google chrome donde esta?
<Ramir00> es  que quiero borrar todo
<cousteau> Ramir00, prueba .chrome o .config/chrome o .google o cosas así... busca por ahí
<cousteau> creo que está por .config
<Ramir00> ok, gracias...porque algunos programas van a parar a .config y otros .mozilla estan en el home?
<Ramir00> cuando instalo mozilla viene con la barra google, pero no entiendo por que es tan lenta para buscar coincidencias o directamente no busca
<julian> nadie
<Ramir00> parece
<hiko_hitokiri> julian, si la instaste
<hiko_hitokiri> fijate en synpatic
<hiko_hitokiri> si esta puesto el paquete
<cousteau> Ramir00, antes todos estaban en ~/.*, pero poco a poco los van moviendo a ~/.config/*
<cousteau> así es más cómodo, no están entremezclados
<cousteau> Ramir00, yo no tengo barra de google, y firefox ya tiene para buscar (Ctrl-F, o simplemente "/")
<Ramir00> supuestamente en los bookmarkbackups se guardaban los marcadores, pero parece que no , y perdi todo
<Ramir00> la papelera de ubuntu funciona como la de windows, se puede recuperar todo?
<Ramir00> recuperar carpetas de la papelera
<Ramir00> instale nmap y no se ejecuta desde nautilus
<julian> hiko_hitokiri como se cual es el paquete?
<hiko_hitokiri> julian, el doc
<julian> si, lo tengo, hiko_hitokiri
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-16
<point> hay alguien con el que pueda consultar algo
<arielsanflo> buenas noches
<arielsanflo> a toda la sala
<point> buenas a usted le puedo preguntar
<arielsanflo> con que programa o ide mejor se programa en pascal
<raffles> hola a todos
<raffles> alguien sabe coo configurar los controles del mupen64plus
<alfplayer> point: me lees?
<point> si
<alfplayer> los PPA
<point> si te leoo
<alfplayer> puedes buscar con google
<alfplayer> busca, ej.: PPA nombre_de_programa
<alfplayer> y chequeas que exista un paquete para tu versión de ubuntu o xubuntu
<Devils> hola alguien sabe si me funciona bien world of warcraft con wine?
<alfplayer> Devils: creo que sí, no estoy seguro
<alfplayer> busca en la base de datos de programas de wine en la web
<Devils> tu lo has jugado?
<point> no mira que ya busque con google pero no hay nada "PPA pcemu
<alfplayer> Devils: no
<Devils> ok
<alfplayer> point: q es pcemu?
<alfplayer> point: ya veo
<Devils> una pregunta
<alfplayer> es un programa muy viejo, verdad?
<alfplayer> si quieres un emulador de x86 puedes intentar con uno actual como qemu
<Devils> mi internet dice que tengo 7.32 mbps
<Devils> el ping es de 72
<point> huy es que nisisquiera savia que existía voy a ver si esta en los repositorios
<alfplayer> point: está
<point> me aparecen varios cual debo instalar???
<alfplayer> cuáles aparen?
<alfplayer> *aparecen?
<point> qemu                    qemubuilder             qemuctl                 qemu-kvm-extras         qemulator
<point> qemu-arm-static         qemu-common             qemu-kvm                qemu-kvm-extras-static  qemu-launcher
<alfplayer> qemu :)
<alfplayer> aunque otros pueden ser útil, depende
<point> pero no necesito ninguno de los otros o el instala lo que necesite ???
<alfplayer> al instalar qemu probablemente se instala también qemu-common
<alfplayer> con qemu creo que es suficiente para emular
<alfplayer> por qué no dicen lo que realmente quieres lograr?
<alfplayer> *dices
<point> a ver soy nuevo en linux y acabo de empezar un curso de robotica como es normal toda la documentación de tal curso esta para la plataforma microsoft
<alfplayer> robótica, interesante
<alfplayer> y piden que emules un sistema?
<point> pero yo quiero resistir la tentación de volver a ese monstruo y no quiero tener que emular el software con winw
<point> wine*
<point> si nos estan dando assembler básico para plataforma 8086
<alfplayer> quieres emular un sistema? si es así cuál sistema?
<point> no a ver nos estan dando los comandos y con un software para win que es el emu8086 programamos y emulamos esos comandos
<alfplayer> buscas un programa para linux que haga lo que hace emu8086?
<point> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<alfplayer> entiendo
<alfplayer> no sé si qemu hace eso
<point> por lo que veo no
<point> este es mucho mas avanzado
<point> por lo que veo
<alfplayer> una cosa es emular un sistema operativo completo, otra emular unas instrucciones de assembler
<point> porque me pide un dispositivo booteable
<alfplayer> estoy buscando en la web, no conzco ninguno
<alfplayer> no sé si encontraré
<point> yo llevo ya dos dias buscando
<alfplayer> pcemu tiene una versión no tan vieja, del 2009
<point> pero no e sido capas de instalarla
<alfplayer> parece que no es muy fácil de compilar
<danker_> aca esta el pcemu
<danker_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pcemu/
<alfplayer> primero hay que configurar dos archivos como indican las instrucciones
<alfplayer> danker_: sí
<arielsanflo_> un ide para programar en pascal en ubuntu
<point> bueno mi ingles no es muy fluido
<point> pero haré el intento
<alfplayer> estoy intentando, pero parece difícil
<point> crea me yo llevo intentándolo uff hace rato
<alfplayer> funciona mal emu8086 con wine?
<alfplayer> puede ser la mejor opción, para
<alfplayer> para no desviarse del curso
<Devils> alguien que allá jugado world of warcraft
<point> si ya lo ise igual no puedo quedarme atrás pero no quiero utilizar el wine o utilizarlo lo menos posible
<danker_> alfplayer mejor instalate una virtualmachine con xp y ya solucionas todo
<danker_> porque la verdad que wine me ha dejado pococ a desear
<khalid> hola algien mi puede ayudar para en contrar una canale de asterisk espnola
<alfplayer> danker_: pero no es lo quiere point
<alfplayer> además, tener un máquina virtual con windows es una carga adicional
<danker_> si pero tampoco wine es mas eficientge
<danker_> al final si quiere eficiencia y correr .exe lo mejor (para mi) es VM
<danker_> pero igual solo di consejo
<alfplayer> danker_: puede ser lo mejor
<alfplayer> aunque para ejecutar un solo exe creo que sería mejor wine igualmente
<danker_> si pero recuerda que si ese exe requiere instalaciones ajenas (BillGaterianas) se crea un rollo
<danker_> es como decir que necesite dependencias
<point> no además no quiero nada con mocosoft
<alfplayer> danker_: point ya lo tiene funcionando
<danker_> perfecto pues
<danker_> point !asi se habla nada con microsoft!!! (no uses wine es casi lo mismo)
<danker_> bueno en fin
<danker_> suerte point
<point> si y corre muy bien con wine pero si no hay mas me toca igual no puedo perder el modulo 1 del curso
<point> pero debe de haber alguna forma de hacerlo de forma nativa
<alfplayer> me pregunto si no puedes usar directamente un ensamblador
<point> si pero la ventaja de este tipo de software es que emula y muestra los valores de los registros y de la pila y de las banderas
<point> ademas de mostrar linea a linea que es lo que hace
<point> sin peligro para la pc
<alfplayer> con linux en una vm eliminarías el peligro para la pc
<alfplayer> tal vez puedas usar un debugger como gdb
<alfplayer> para ver los valores de registros y el estado del programa
<point> bueno a estudiar mas para ver como puedo suplir lo que necesito en en linux
<alfplayer> point: esto también sea útil tal vez: http://www.refreshit.info/2011/07/download-and-run-8086-emulator-on.html
<point> a leer yaaa
<alfplayer> es para hacerlo sobre dos
<alfplayer> *DOS
<point> si eso veo
<point> bueno haré el intento aunque el emu8086 es muy intuitivo
<alfplayer> point: conoces fedora?
<Devils> como averiguo si mi tarjeta de res este correctamente??
<alfplayer> Devils: tienes un problema?
<Devils> si
<alfplayer> cuál?
<Devils> tengo 8.32 mbps
<Devils> iy me esta descargando muy lento
<alfplayer> a cuánto descarga?
<Devils> 20.9kb/s
<Devils> deberia descargarme a 660.9kb/s
<alfplayer> cuál dice el ISP q es la velocidad?
<alfplayer> el proveedor de internet?
<Devils> que es el ips?
<alfplayer> el proveedor de internet
<Devils> soy dominicano
<alfplayer> la empresa de internet
<Devils> mi proveedor es claro codetel
<alfplayer> ok, no sé cuáles hay
<Devils> porque?
<alfplayer> cuál dice el proveedor q es la velocidad
<alfplayer> para saber cuál es la velocidad exactamente
<point> porque me pregunta
<point> solo e usado xubuntu
<alfplayer> point: esto puede servirte: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/emu8086-how-to-download-in-feodra-procedure-869175/
<alfplayer> es un paquete de pcemu para fedora 14
<point> lo descargue pero no instala en xubuntu
<alfplayer> point: sí, ya sé, tiene como dependencia un biblioteca "libfence" que parece ser exclusiva de fedora/red hat
<point> que falla
<alfplayer> sería para instalar sobre derivados de esas distribuciones
<alfplayer> no puede llamar a esa biblioteca
<point> paro si casi que no configuro xubuntu ahora fedora me mata
<alfplayer> en mi sistema arch linux
<alfplayer> point: :)
<alfplayer> sí, creo que tiene más dificultad
<point> siiiiii
<alfplayer> ??
<alfplayer> ah!!
<alfplayer> en ubuntu está ese paquete
<alfplayer> libfence, puedes intentar instalarlo
<alfplayer> eso tal vez lo ejecute
<alfplayer> pero pueden faltar otras bibliotecas
<point> pero como ya descarge el rpm lo hago con "rpm -ivh" ????
<alfplayer> ??
<alfplayer> pero no tienes ese comando en ubuntu
<alfplayer> puedes extraerlo con un programa como rpmextract
<point> pero se puede instalar el comando
<point> segun me dice
<alfplayer> mmm
<alfplayer> no sé eso
<alfplayer> no sé q es eso
<alfplayer> yo lo haría con rpmextract
<point> bueno lo are
<alfplayer> ok
<point> pero rpmextract no lo tengo y no me figura en los repositorios
<alfplayer> no hay garantías, una biblioteca de tu versión de ubuntu puede ser de una versión diferente a la versión necesaria
<point> a ver
<point> yo le doy doble click al archivo rpm y este habré y me muestra lo que tiene dentro
<point> y lo puedo "descomprimir" pero hasta hay llego
<alfplayer> ok
<arp-> fedora usa yum
<arp-> no?
<alfplayer> con descomprimirlo ya sería necesario
<alfplayer> arp-: sí, pero point está con xubuntu
<arp-> ah ok
<arp-> pero no deberia usar rpm
<arp-> que busque en el repo lo que necesita
<arp-> deberia estar
<alfplayer> yum es un front-end de rpm
<arp-> sep
<arp-> yum es el manejador de repo
<alfplayer> arp-: no está, x eso hacemos esto
<arp-> como apt-get
<alfplayer> arp-: sí
<arp-> y que busca?
<arp-> si he usado fedora
<arp-> no me gustan los rpm's.
<alfplayer> un emulador y simulador para 8086
<arp-> menos yum
<arp-> ahaha
<alfplayer> como emu8086
<arp-> ah
<alfplayer> ahora intentamos hacer funcionar pcemu
<arp-> ah
<arp-> no esta en los repos el pcemu?
<alfplayer> pero tenemos mucha dificultad
<alfplayer> arp-: no
<point> lo tengo ya descomprimido y me figuran dos "-como programas-" pero no se como ejecutarlos
<arp-> y el emu8086
<arp-> no se sirve?
<arp-> le*
<alfplayer> arp-: quiere uno para linux
<alfplayer> no con wine
<arp-> ok
<novatoubuntu> hola sala he instalado el wammu y  ahora quisiera saber que puerte es el que esta abierto alguien me puede ayudar auxilioooooooo!!!!
<arp-> hay uno para emular DOS
<alfplayer> point: cd al directorio
<alfplayer> y después ./pcemu
<alfplayer> puede pedir instalar libfence
<arp-> :S
<point> ./pcemu: error while loading shared libraries: libefence.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alfplayer> apt-get install libfence
<alfplayer> y vuelves a intentar
<arp-> sudo
<arp-> :P
<alfplayer> sí, como root
<alfplayer> igualmente, el objetivo es crear una imagen de floppy booteable
<arp-> con algo en particular?
<arp-> hay muchas imagene de floppy ya armadas
<Devils> alguien sabe porque me da este error wine? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/690484/
<alfplayer> arp-: es que el simulador está en la imagen booteable
<arp-> ok
<alfplayer> ahora estoy buscando una ya armada en la web
<arp-> es de DOS?
<Devils> ayuden por favor http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/690484/
<arp-> podrias usar virtualbox
<arp-> pero we
<alfplayer> pcemu-1.2.tar.gz
<alfplayer> Version 1.2
<alfplayer> "Updated to include ncurses based terminal support. Added basic i186 support to allow FreeDOS to boot. Cleaned the source to compile with glibc 2.2.1."
<alfplayer> dice FreeDOS, o sea q aparentemente sí
<arp-> es DOS
<arp-> buno
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> podrias usar virtualbox
<arp-> en teoria..
<arp-> te levanta la imagen dle floppy
<arp-> no deberia haber problema
<novatoubuntu> hola sala he instalado el wammu y  ahora quisiera saber que puerte es el que esta abierto alguien me puede ayudar auxilioooooooo!!!!
<point> intento instala la libefence.so.0 pero no esta en los repositorios tampoco
<arp-> por que no se debe llamar asi
<novatoubuntu> hola sala he instalado el wammu y  ahora quisiera saber que puerto es el que esta abierto alguien me puede ayudar auxilioooooooo!!!!
<alfplayer> pudiste instalar el paquete libfence?
<alfplayer> como he dicho?
<arp-> discupame point
<arp-> alfplayer no la encuentra
<arp-> en sus repos
<arp-> hace lo siguiente point
<alfplayer> point: q versión de xubuntu?
<point> 10.10
<arp-> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<arp-> pone eso
<point> pero aptitude instala las sugerencias
<arp-> no
<point> y apt-get no
<arp-> instalalo
<arp-> me va servir para buscar
<point> ok
<alfplayer> libfence4 en mi 10.04
<arp-> pudiste point?
<point> si
<point> ya instalo
<arp-> sudo aptitude search libfence
<Devils> porque no puedo tildar la opción de wine ejecutar archivo como un programa?
<Devils> inmediata mente la tildo se destilda
<point> ya instale libfence4
<Devils> alguien sabe porque me pasa eso?
<point> pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema
<alfplayer> dice q falta libfence.so.0?
<point> siii
<point> ./pcemu: error while loading shared libraries: libefence.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alfplayer> freebsd parece q lo tiene :D
<alfplayer> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/emulators/pcemu/
<point> jajajajajaja si ya
<point> arranco de una para freebsd jejeejejej
<point> gracias mil gracias por todo
<alfplayer> aunque tal vez estos paquetes sean lo mismo q el tar.gz, el programa para crear la imagen
<alfplayer> de nada
<point> si me imagino
<point> igual no entiendo porque es tan difícil el instalarlo desde tar.gz
<alfplayer> point: me parece extraño que no esté en debian y mi distribución
<alfplayer> y eso puede ser porque hay un problema para hacer funcionar hoy en día ese software en distribuciones actualizadas
<point> no que falla
<point> me tocara seguir usando el wine
<alfplayer> no parece mal esa opción
<alfplayer> o usar manualmente un ensamblador
<alfplayer> con un depurador
<alfplayer> que no son difíciles de usar en mi opinión
<point> sipi eso lo haré cuando profundice un poco mas
<point> hasta luego y muchas gracias volveré mañana
<Vsg21> m4v: estas?
<lanber> Hola, se puede hacer un icono para ver el escritorio?
<lanber> es decir que  al darle se ejecute super+d
<lanber> la combinacion de teclas es un comando?
<lanber> la <super>+d es un comando?
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien por ahí?...
<antonio_> buenas
<antonio_> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el amule?
<antonio_> cambia bastante del emule normal de windows
<antonio_> hay alguien?
<fosco_> antonio_: es prácticamente igual
<fosco_> mismos servers, mismas descargas, mismos enlaces...
<fosco_> pero la red emule está muriendo
<fosco_> es mucho mejor que migres a torrents o a descarga directa
<rengo> holas fosco_
<irene_Gran> hola a tod@s tengo una consulta sonbre ubuntu one, ya tengo la cuenta y un video dentro de su carpeta, como puedo acceder desde cualquier sitio, poniendo una ip. puerta de elnace o como?, tengo una wii con internet, y una ver dentro como veo ese video
<irene_Gran>  consulta chunga?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> supongo que si el archivo lo subiste de manera publica
<arp-> entonces podrias generarte el link.. para verlo/descargarlo
<arp-> bueh.. me fui
 * arp- off
<antonio_> hola muy buenas
<antonio_> alguien sabe de algun programa k sea bueno para montar imagenes de disco?
<fosco_> no necesitas ningun programa
<fosco_> dale clic derecho al iso y te dejará montarlo
<antonio_> alguna interfaz grafica? xD
<antonio_> a ok way
<antonio_> pero se queda como unidad de cd?
<antonio_> es el tema k me interesa
<fosco_> en linux no hay distincion entre unidad de CD y una carpeta cualquiera
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> gracias por la ayuda
<antonio_> soy nuevo en linux quiero desacerme de windows xD
<fosco_> ok
<antonio_> el wine ese que tal va?
<antonio_> e oido que sirve para "emular" windows
<antonio_> fosco_: gracias por la ayuda asta luego
<fosco_> si quieres deshacerte de windows empieza por no intentar usarlo
<antonio_> fosco_: a una ultima cosa
<antonio_> fosco_: sabes de alguna pagina que aya cursos gratis o tutoriales de ubuntu?
<antonio_> pero algo avanzado como manejar el terminal y cosas asi
<antonio_> para no volver a windows tengo que aprender ubuntu xD
<fosco_> para cosas generales google es tu mejor opcion
<fosco_> si quieres un recopilatorio de noticias y novedades visita planetubuntu.es
<antonio_> ya pero preguntaba por si recomendabas alguna buena
<antonio_> esta muy interesante la pagina
<rengo> fosco_:  sabes sobre servers?
<king313> hola! estoy intentando poder recibir conexiones de visionado de escritorio remoto desde Internet
<king313> pero Ubuntu por defecto solo me deja compartir mi escritorio con mi red local
<king313> y no encuentro la manera de alterar este comportamiento!
<bencer> menudos barbaros estos de zentyal (basado en ubuntu) http://www.meneame.net/story/asi-celebra-release-party-zentyal-2-2-iron-manos
<fosco_> buenax
<gabrielht44> Hola, Por favor necesito ayuda, no logro configurar el sonido de mi PVR-TV 305U (usb para TV)
<gabrielht44> Hola, Por favor necesito ayuda, no logro configurar el sonido de mi PVR-TV 305U (usb para TV)
<gabrielht44> Hola, Por favor necesito ayuda, no logro configurar el sonido de mi PVR-TV 305U (usb para TV)
<khalid_> por que no puedo combarter archvos con mi muvil
 * xangua va a traducir eso a google translate
<khalid_> que
<gabrielht44> Hola, Por favor necesito ayuda, no logro configurar el sonido de mi PVR-TV 305U (usb para TV)
<antonio_> hola muy buenas
<antonio_> alguien sabe de algun montador de imagenes de disco que este bien? no puedo montar desde ubuntu dvds
<suaefar> antonio_, furiusisomount ?
<antonio_> ya lo probe con varias isos con ese
<antonio_> y me monta todo vacio
<antonio_> no se si sera que tiene algo raro los isos y por eso no los monta
<suaefar> quieres montar un imagen o un disco der verdad?
<antonio_> acabo de probar en windows y los monta
<antonio_> imagen de dvd
<suaefar> de que tipo?
<suaefar> iso ?
<antonio_> si
<antonio_> uso daemon tools en windows y los monta
<antonio_> pero en ubuntu llevo todo el dia y nada
<antonio_> necesito montarlo para instalar el dvd con el playonlinux
<suaefar> allí hay instucciones http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/58600
<antonio_> esto me dice un programa para cambiar de formato el iso
<antonio_> Falló al leer información del volumen: 'First volume descriptor type not primary like ISO9660 requires'
<antonio_> creo que no lo monta porke es otro tipo de iso
<suaefar> sí lo será
<antonio_> no abra algun programa para combertirlo?
<suaefar> sí, en ésta pagina: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/58600
<suaefar> pero tienes que saber que tipo de imagen es
<antonio_> la extension es .iso
<antonio_> pero no se la codificacion
<suaefar> intentalos con el programa: acetoneiso
<antonio_> ok
<novatoubuntu> hola sala he instalado el wammu y  ahora quisiera saber que puerto es el que esta abierto alguien me puede ayudar auxilioooooooo!!!!
<antonio_> si no abriste puertos en el router pocos abra xD
<novatoubuntu> no antonio_  te explico se trata de un modem gsm de mokia
<novatoubuntu> por ej en win se veian los direver de los puertos instalado como COM1 COM2 ETC..........
<novatoubuntu> en linux es ttyso algo asi
<Ramir00> j
<antonio_> ps debe tener todos los puertos abiertos al ser modem
<antonio_> suaefar: mira ya vi cual es el problema xD
<antonio_> suaefar: las imagenes de dvds de doble capa no las soporta
<jose__> hola
<novatoubuntu> hola
<antonio_> hola
<suaefar> antonio_, lo siento no sé como ayudarte
<antonio_> ese es un problema gordo xD
<antonio_> eso era los doble capa no los monta
<antonio_> lo encontre
<antonio_> para k les sirba a los demas lo pego aki
<antonio_> sino se instala tampoco acepta dvds "reales" de doble capa
<antonio_> Activar reproducción completa de DVD (DVD de doble capa de soporte)
<antonio_> A pesar de instalar el paquete restricted extras va a resolver la mayoría de sus problemas, no puede ser capaz de reproducir discos DVD de doble capa pero en tu Ubuntu.
<antonio_> Para ello, es necesario instalar el paquete libdvdcss2 desde los repositorios de Medibuntu. Simplemente haga lo siguiente en la terminal.
<antonio_> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<antonio_> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
 * iUs3r Prepucios dias
<mimecar> Ramir00: pide un cloak en el canal de freenode
<Ramir00> con nickserv
<mimecar> no, a los operadores
<Ramir00> como ubico a los ops
<mimecar> entras en el canal de freenode y les pides el cloak
<mimecar> cloak
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿para que quieres el cloak?
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿para que quieres el cloak?
<novatoubuntu> hola sala he instalado el wammu y  ahora quisiera saber que puerto es el que esta abierto alguien me puede ayudar auxilioooooooo!!!!
<mimecar> puerto abierto?
<novatoubuntu> ha esta mal formulada mi pregunta mimecar  quizas..?
<mimecar> ¿has buscado como se usa el programa o estas probando por tu cuenta?
<novatoubuntu> un poco leo otro poco pruebo todavia no encuentro una informacion exacta
<novatoubuntu> por ej..yo isntale el wammu para que ande con un celular de nokia lo reconoce bien
<novatoubuntu> ahora como hago para seber numero de dispositivo  es el que esta usando
<novatoubuntu> existe un comando de shell quizas que reporte info de los puertos del modem
<mimecar> ¿quieres usar el móvil como modem?
<novatoubuntu> si eso queiro yo lo haciea en win
<mimecar> si el movil te funciona con gammu dilo
<mimecar> te falla una cosa del programa, no todo el programa
<novatoubuntu> yo me metia en win a configuracion de modem y . me mostraba que se esta usando el dravi para nokia con el COM3 por ej
<mimecar> me parece que wammu solo permite conectare a la agenda del móvil
<mimecar> no ponerlo como modem
<novatoubuntu> haaa si puede ser si
<novatoubuntu> que macana me falta entender eso del ubuntu
<novatoubuntu> ja
<novatoubuntu> ojo que hace un escaneo el wammu con varios puertos tty para ver cual es el adecuado quizas..algo asi
<mimecar> o que el móvil se conecta por un puerto serie
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que wammu te permite usar el móvil como modem?
<cousteau> click derecho a red --> Editar las conexiones --> Banda ancha móvil
<cousteau> eso te vale?
<fzeta> hi!
<novatoubuntu> claro vos que opinas mimecar  para que wammu funcione con el modem de nokia primero hay que instalar los driver del modem nokia?
<novatoubuntu> me fijo cousteau
<mimecar> mira si el programa hace lo que quieres
<mimecar> "Wammu es un programa para manejar los datos en el teléfono celular como los contactos, calendario y mensajes."
<Ramir00> mimecar voy a reinstalar el escritorio kde, y ahora voy a tener cuidado de elegir gdm,y despues lo borro con purge
<mimecar> vas a reinstalar solo por el bootsplash?
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> no lo puedo arreglar
<Ramir00> con todo lo que probe
<novatoubuntu> ok mimecar   quizas el wammu instale los driver del nokia
<mimecar> no es un problema
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: ¿que drivers tiene que instalar?
<mimecar> wammu se conecta al teléfono para leer la agenda y los contactos
<mimecar> no se si te permite usar el teléfono como modem
<novatoubuntu> de nokia 3220
<novatoubuntu> para usar el modem gsm del gammu en win lo hacia
<novatoubuntu> pero como el win una porqueria que se llena de virus
<mimecar> gammu te permite usar el modem del nokia?
<mimecar> en un windows bien configurado no entra nada
<novatoubuntu> si porque meustra en la pagina del gammu que es aceptabel por mi modelo
<mimecar> ...
<novatoubuntu> si ta bien pero tenees que estar todo el tiemo a la defensiva
<mimecar> cuando encuentras alguna web que diga que gammu permite usar el teléfono como modem me avisas
<Ramir00> ignore
<novatoubuntu> buen dos minuto esperame
<novatoubuntu> http://es.wammu.eu/phones/nokia/  ahí mimecar
<mimecar> en que parte pone que se puede usar gammu para usar el modem?
<mimecar> info, phonebook, enhancedphonebook, calendar, todo, filesystem, call
<Ramir00> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Ramir00> http://bandaancha.eu/tema/1672142/cambiar-splash-ubuntu-10-10-despues-instalar-escritorio-kde
<novatoubuntu> bueno es para enviar y recibir sms
<mimecar> mandar un sms no es usar el teléfono como modem
<mimecar> si wammu no lo permite, tendrás que usar otro programa
<Ramir00> :) =>
<novatoubuntu> si lo permite
<novatoubuntu> lo unico que quiero saber que puerto esta usando el wammu
<novatoubuntu> si es el tty01 o el dos o el 3 etc..
<mimecar> ok, no lo se
<novatoubuntu> que comando del shell me muestra el puerto que estoy usando
<Ramir00> configuracion de kdm...gestor de sesiones predefinido....gdm o kdm
<novatoubuntu> ok ya le encontrare la vuelta
<Ramir00> probaste con windows¡?
<Ramir00> http://bandaancha.eu/tema/1672142/cambiar-splash-ubuntu-10-10-despues-instalar-escritorio-kde
<Ramir00> mimecar mira
<mimecar> no es lo mismo el bootsplash que el login gráfico
<Ramir00> bootsplash es el que aparece la animacion cuando carga....y despues aparace para loguearse que eso lo maneja gdm
<user71> alguien sabe como puedo bajar juegos que tengan muble
<cousteau> muble?
<user71> help chat muble , si el chat con audio para ubunto
<cousteau> El muble o lisa (Chelon labrosus), es una especie de pez marino de la familia mugílidos, distribuida por la costa noreste del océano Atlántico, mar Mediterráneo, mar del Norte, mar Báltico y el mar Negro.
<user71> es un chat con audio
<user71> Con Voz
<cousteau> ese no debe de ser
<cousteau> jabber?
<user71> no ya te pongo la dirección
<cousteau> mumble
<user71> si perdon
<user71> mumble
<cousteau> ya lo he encontrado en la wikipedia
<user71> y funciona perfecto
<user71> ya lo probe esta en los repositorios ubuntu
<cousteau> parecido a ekiga?
<user71> ekiga nunca lo probe
<cousteau> era lo que venía antes para voip
<user71> no seria erika
<user71> no tengo ningun juego con el que ya pueda divisar con los que escucho y me escuchan y no se que hacer
<user71> Me sacan de los sevidores
<user71> servidores
<user71> instalalo y veras que va mejor que todos los demas ni gyachi ni nada
<user71> acepta hasta 50 personas por sala
<cousteau> user71, mejor que xchat?
<cousteau> es que últimamente es lo único que uso
<user71> mucho mejor este no tienes voz  osea audio ni graba de audio es conversacion por voz , este no tiene voz?
<user71> aqui es escritura conversación popr escritura
<mimecar> para que quieres voz en un cliente de irc?
<user71> cada cosa es para lo que es
<mimecar> eso está claro
<mimecar> xchat solo es cliente de irc
<cousteau> yo creo que escribo más rápido que hablo
<cousteau> ...no
<cousteau> pero vamos, que no uso voip, ni tampoco videollamada
<cousteau> ni siquiera msn
<user71> vale si no las útilizas lo entiendo
<user71> Noi te gusta hablar prefieres escribir
<cousteau> por eso digo que eso de "veras que va mejor que todos los demás"... bueno, que probablemente no lo veré, vamos
<user71> tenias razon era ekiga
<toplop> alguien entiende el nuevo software que saco canonical llamamdo juju
<toplop> que es para nube!
<toplop> !juju
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'juju'.
<toplop> !ensemble
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ensemble'.
<Alberto> hola
<t0ken_> Nesecito ayuda tengo problemas con el indicador de la bateria en ubuntu alguien puede ayudarme soy nuevo !
<mimecar> !ask t0ken_
<kubot> t0ken_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<t0ken_> no funciona mi indicador de la bateria
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<t0ken_> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<t0ken_> si
<mimecar> ¿que problema tienes?
<t0ken_> que pongo el indicador de la bateria y me dice que esta
<t0ken_> cargada y no es vdd
<Ramir00>  error: no hay alternativas para usplash-artwork.so.
<Ramir00> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<lalin> Hola
<mimecar> t0ken_: no es Vdd?
<t0ken_> si osea que me muestra que esta cargada la bateria y no esta cargada
<mimecar> ¿tiene muchos años ese ordenador?
<t0ken_> no es una laptop acer
<t0ken_> aspire
<lalin> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible guardar un applet java para ejecutar off line? Recién me desconecté de internet y pude ejecutarlo de la página en que quedé pero no lo puedo encontrar
<mimecar> si te bajas el .jar si
<lalin> también miré el código fuente y nada
<lalin> mimecar es en .jar el que tengo que buscar?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> jar + html de la página que lo llama
<lalin> lo encontré voy a probar gracias
<Ramir00> existe el paquete ubuntu-desktop en synaptic
<Ramir00> ?
<mimecar> si usas ubuntu si
<Ramir00> asi tal cual
<xuuun> Hola, ¿Cómo puedo borrar el historial en ipython?
<Ramir00> pongo el nombre y no lo encuentro
<xuuun> algun comando...?
<Ramir00> ubuntu-xen-desktop
<Ramir00> ya lo encontre , lo voy a eliminar, para recuperar el splash
<lalin> mimecar, no me deja
<mimecar> ¿has descargado el html y el .jar?
<mimecar> Ramir00: quieres quitar ubuntu-desktop para recuperar algo?
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> sudo apt-get remove --purge kdelibs* kde*
<lalin> no me deja descargar el .jar lo que hice es agregar el .jar a la dirección html
<lalin> mimecar,  Así tendría que descargarse ¿No?
<mimecar> de esa forma se ejecutaría
<lalin> el nombre del archivo .jar está ¿Como se puede descargar?
<mimecar> intenta con archivo, guardar como
<lalin> Yo pensé que estaba en alguna parte de mi HD
<mimecar> como no esté en la carpeta /tmp ..
<Ramir00> sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<Ramir00> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<lalin> ok gracias voy a ir off line a ver si funciona
<lalin> no, no está en tmp
<lalin> gracias
<lalin> ya vuelvo
<Devils> hola a todos
<Devils> tengo el siguiente problema
<Devils> no puedo jugar world of warcraft desde wine
<Devils> cuando intento seleccionar la opción ejecutar como un programa se de selecciona inmediata mente alguien sabe por que me pase esto?
<mimecar> ¿has seguido los pasos que hay en la web de wine?
<mimecar> Ramir00: si
<Devils> si
<Devils> mimecar lo instale
<Atl> Hay alguna actualizacion para descargar entre la beta 1 y 2 de la version 11.10?
<lsalb2684> donde descargar una version de ubuntu liviana y que corra en livecd
<mimecar> puedes descargar lubuntu o xubuntu
<Ramir00> mimecar se puede hacer una reparacion de ubuntu, sin formatear todo
<mimecar> depende de lo que tengas que "reparar"
<Ramir00> que va a ser,,,,,el splash
<jorge4_> lsalb2684, Ubuntu en livecd no esta diseñada para ser liviana y rapida, sino para que la pruebes y valores si te funciona y gusta, el O.S. Pero existen distros especificas para este medio....descarga Slax
<Ramir00> kubuntu-artwork-usplash, como lo ubico
<chadwin> hola a todos y todas
<Ramir00> saludos kirchnerista
<Lgaa82> hola buenas
<Lgaa82> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu hace un parde horas me reconocia los dispositivos usb pero la apague  y haora no me reconoce las usbs
<isaacricci> hola ivan
<isaacricci> :-(
<negrox> holas
<negrox> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<negrox> les cuento
<negrox> tengo un macbook blanco y quiero instalar ubuntu en el
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-17
<negrox> hay alguien
<negrox> ???
<debsan> !ask negrox
<kubot> negrox: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<danker> alguien sabe donde encontrar el juego Oil Rush pero full, porque solo he encontrado demos
<Atl> existe una version de ubuntu 11.10 entre la beta 1 y 2?
<Ramir00> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Ramir00> no cambia el plymouth
<r4z0rb4ck> Good Night
<marti1125> asu
<marti1125> alguien usa SOFA Statistics Open For All
<marti1125> Buenas
<toplop> alguien sabe de utouch y como activar todos las funciones?
<jimlestat> hola una pregunta se puede instalar ubuntu en una laptop con pantalla tactil
<jimlestat> alguien
<Ramir00> hola
<Ramir00> alguien
<In-Vent-ive> Buenos Dias/Tardes Alguna persona me puede acesorar con algunas dudas respecto al sistema operativo.. Saludos Cordiales
<In-Vent-ive> Preferiblemente, y si fuera posible comunicarse canal o mensaje privado. Gracias
<jimlestat> hoy k no hay nadie
<In-Vent-ive> De todas las personas, ninguno es admin?
<jimlestat> nop
<Ramir00> los que saben no estan
<In-Vent-ive> El sistema de mi preferencia continua siendo ubuntu, aunque me quede sin conexion :D
<jimlestat> k tienes in-vent.ive
<In-Vent-ive> Alguno de uds sabe si edicion Alternativa de Ubuntu, sirve para luego instalar el desktop sin descargar?
<In-Vent-ive> De su preferecia que es ubuntu con --no-install-recommneds VS Xubuntu? Buscado rapidez
<In-Vent-ive> *Perdon quice decir buscado rapidez
<In-Vent-ive> caul es mejor
<Ramir00> no me gusto xubuntu
<jimlestat> pone le caso k queres
<Ramir00> le faltan cosas
<Ramir00> y casi igual que ubuntu
<Ramir00> cuanto memoria tenes
<Ramir00> yo uso ubuntu con 512, y es muy frecuente que escriba en el disco y se pone todo lento
<In-Vent-ive> Que pasa luego que, No estiendo si linux es lo suficientemente estable para distribuirce en sistemas portatiles como cels, etc... En mi caso, luego de algun tiempo el sistemas se ralentiza
<Ramir00> cuanto memoria tiene?
<jimlestat> mm k raro depende las actualizaciones k hagas
<Ramir00> yo lo probre con un doble nucleo y dos 2gb de ram y vuela
<In-Vent-ive> Es por las actualizaciones?... Entonces como logro configurar un sistema muy estable?
<In-Vent-ive> Correcto, tengo el mismo sistema
<In-Vent-ive> doble nucleo y 2 gb
<Ramir00> y anda lento?
<Ramir00> pero es portatil decis?
<In-Vent-ive> No, pero al tiempo, comienza a fallar
<Ramir00> como que fallos
<In-Vent-ive> las cosas ya no estan es su lugar
<jimlestat> yo tengo una laptop y la mia vuela jajajja
<Ramir00> tira fallos
<jimlestat> solo k no ocupo ubuntu
<In-Vent-ive> a lo que me refiero, es por el usuario?
<Ramir00> que fallos te da
<In-Vent-ive> soy yo el que no sabe utilizarlo?
<jimlestat> podria
<In-Vent-ive> Cuanto estas aprendiendo ubuntu se tarda mucho tiempo en tener un sistema adecuado
<jimlestat> pero en k te da problemas ej
<Ramir00> una buena barra para ubuntu
<Ramir00> cual me recomiendan
<Ramir00> para el panel
<In-Vent-ive> aja si el panel
<Ramir00> el panel se desordena, si lo ocultas
<In-Vent-ive> pero eso no es nada
<Ramir00> a mi me pasa seguido, se pierdel el control de volumen
<In-Vent-ive> no soy lloron en ese sentido me vale usar cli
<Ramir00> pero que te pasa?
<Ramir00> no te entiendo
<In-Vent-ive> se ralentiza
<In-Vent-ive> como el windows
<In-Vent-ive> :D
<Ramir00> le cargas muchas cosas?
<Ramir00> controlas si escribe en el disco?
<In-Vent-ive> por eso me gustaria configurarlo adecuadamente porque es mucho tiempo el que onvierto
<In-Vent-ive> *invierto
<In-Vent-ive> ya luego puedo respaldar
<jimlestat>  avant windows navigator  esa barra es pesada pero para mi la mejor
<Ramir00> pero no decis nada especifico
<In-Vent-ive> pasa que no se mucho
<Ramir00> bueno entra cuando esten los que mas saben
<In-Vent-ive> y me da miedo, eso no saber que estoy haciendo
<jimlestat> si es da ej kual es tu verdadero problema
<In-Vent-ive> jaja ninguno en especial
<jimlestat> entonces?
<Ramir00> jimlestat me puedes decir cuanto memoria necesita?
<Ramir00> como te digo a mi se me pone lenta, cuando empieza a escribir en el disco
<Ramir00> sino anda rapido
<jimlestat> no c realmente ramiro pero la puedes configurar a tu gusto en todo
<Ramir00> hay algo que se llama monitor del sistema
<jimlestat> y eso es linux k puedes dejar lo a tu estilo
<Ramir00> avant-window-navigator
<jimlestat> see
<Ramir00> justo estoy mirando un tutorial
<Ramir00> y el cairo-dock?
<jimlestat> es bueno pero muy ordinario
<In-Vent-ive> Buenas alguien para charlar de linux?
<Ramir00> jimlestat alguna vez cambiaste el plymouth??
<jimlestat> nop
<seba266> nick /novatoubuntu
<Ramir00> jaja
<Ramir00> primero la barra
<jimlestat> para el joven k dice k ubuntu le da problemas jajaja y yo tratando de instlar ubuntu en una tactil jajaja
<In-Vent-ive> ubuntu es monolito
<In-Vent-ive> funca en todo
<In-Vent-ive> ubunu minimal
<Ramir00> jimlestat no me aparece avant-window-navigator data
<In-Vent-ive> :D
<jimlestat> instala desde sinaptic
<Ramir00> linux, que se enoja la gente
<Ramir00> gnu/linux
<In-Vent-ive> bueno bueno
<jimlestat> ramiro que distro tienes
<novatoubuntu>  Ramir00  como hago para crear un directorio en disco razi /
<Ramir00> soy novato tambien
<novatoubuntu> no pero sos habitue de esta sala
<Ramir00> hace poco entro
<In-Vent-ive> Y como te ha dio Ramir00 suena interazante
<novatoubuntu> no me deja crear un directorio en el raíz que raro che
<In-Vent-ive> ido
<Ramir00> ido en que
<In-Vent-ive> Instalando linux en una tactil?
<jimlestat> yo soy el k estoy instalando
<Ramir00> jajaja
<jimlestat> en una tactil
<In-Vent-ive> ahh entonces?
<In-Vent-ive> y que tal el asunto
<jimlestat> bien problemas simples pero hay vamos
<In-Vent-ive> tactil tactil?
<jimlestat> HP tx2532la
<In-Vent-ive> claron
<In-Vent-ive> esta legal
<jimlestat> ramiro lo instalaste ?
<jimlestat> awn
<Ramir00> no lo encuentro en synaptic, estoy leyendo....
<Ramir00> -data.....esta
<jimlestat> pones avant
<jimlestat> pero que distrro tenes
<Ramir00> maverick
<Ramir00> avant-windows-navigator-data
<Ramir00> avant-windows-navigator este no esta
<jimlestat> http://onoametal.wordpress.com/2008/11/29/instalar-avant-window-navigator/
<jimlestat> mira ahi
<novatoubuntu> que extencio tiene un archivo ejecutable en ubuntu alguien sabe?
<marcpv> hola?
 * iUs3r hol -a
<Tiffon> nas gente
<Ramir00> es compatible el avant-windows navigator con gnome?
<Ramir00> una buena barra compatible con gnome
<Ramir00> awn no me funciona bien
<cossier> Ramir00, has probado gnome-do
<Ramir00> pero ya instale el awn
<Ramir00> cuando borro la barra de abajo y minimizo las cosas desaparecen
<Ramir00> usando avw
<cossier> Ramir00, tienes al dia el soporte de composite?
<cossier> Ramir00, mejor con drivers privativos
<Ramir00> instale ppa for awn testing team
<Ramir00> ahora lo busco en aplicaciones le doy click  y no abre
<mimecar> si instalas una versión de desarrollo es normal
<Ramir00> awn, aparece en el monitor del sistema esta durmiendo
<cossier> mimecar, en efecto
<Ramir00> como elimino esa ppa del centro de software
<Ramir00> mejor dejo el panel feo que viene por defecto
<cossier> Ramir00, Ramir00 priemro desinstala el awn
<Ramir00> si pero no esta en synaptic
<cossier> Ramir00, luego desee Origenes de software o Fuentes de software quitas el ppa de alli
<mimecar> awn me parece que si que está
<Ramir00> esta pero le agrega data al final
<cossier> Ramir00, si lo instalas de un ppa aparece en los listados de paquetes del synpatic
<cossier> synaptic **
<cossier> Ramir00, sera awn , awn-data
<Ramir00> solo esta avant window navigator data
<cossier> Ramir00, da lo mismo borra ese y ya esta
<Ramir00> esta para instalar no para borrar
<Ramir00> pasan cosas raras
<cossier> Ramir00, has quitado el ppa ya ??
<Ramir00> no
<Ramir00> por eso te pregunte como lo quito
<Ramir00> puedo buscar ppa desde synaptic
<mimecar> no te aparecerá como paquete ppa
<Ramir00> voy al centro
<cossier> Ramir00, en sistema->Adminstracion->Fuentes de software o como se diga!!
<Ramir00> el centro de software
<Ramir00> socios de canonical----------------ppa for awn testing team
<cossier> Ramir00, no desde alli no quitas el PPA
<Ramir00> no hay fuentes de software en donde dices
<Ramir00> solo esta synaptic
<mimecar> Editar, Origenes de software
<cossier> Ramir00, que version de ubuntu usas ?
<Ramir00> maverick
<cossier> eso Ramir00 Origenes de software
 * cossier es que lo tiene todo en Catalan
 * cossier se hace la picha un lio con el castellano
<Ramir00> borro lo que dice awn
<cossier> Ramir00, donde estas ahora
<cossier> ??
<mimecar> cossier: lo tienes en un idioma "decente"
<mimecar> aunque sea local
<Ramir00> otro software
<Ramir00> origenes de software-otro software
<cossier> Ramir00, eso alli borralos
<cossier> Ramir00, luego debes actializar !! muy importante
<Ramir00> solo me da la opcion de quitar
<cossier> Ramir00, quitalos
<Ramir00> listo el poyo
<Ramir00> ll
<cossier> Ramir00, te ha preguntado por actualizar???
<Ramir00> no
<Ramir00> los quito
<cossier> Ramir00, o solo los desactivas que tambien puedes
<Ramir00> cuando entro en el centro de software aparece el paquete ppa for awn testing team...quiete los paquetes y sigue estando
<Ramir00> y si le doy click a la derecha aparecen todos los paquetes
<cossier> Ramir00, abre una consola
<Ramir00> son muchos y no quiero borrarlos de a uno
<mimecar> si los has quitado no te pueden salir
<cossier> Ramir00, ya los borraste solo los de awn o avant
<cossier> Ramir00, necesitas abrir una consola y actualizar
<Ramir00> en la pestaña 'otro software' quite lo que decia awn....pero sigue instalado
<Ramir00> eso que quite son solo direcciones parece
<cossier> Ramir00, me estas escuchando ???
<mimecar> cossier: no
<Ramir00> ya abri la consola
<cossier> mimecar, cierto no me oye!! xDDD
<Ramir00> creo que no me entienden
<Ramir00> lo que pasa
<cossier> Ramir00, sudo apt-get --purge remove avant-window-*
<Ramir00> mejor con aptitude
<cossier> Ramir00, ejecuta ese comando y ddime que errores te da o que te dice!!!
<cossier> Ramir00, si sabes usar aptitude pq me preguntas ?
<Ramir00> solo se que es mejor
<Ramir00> espera elegi un paquete y borro unos cuantos me faltan tres
<cossier> Ramir00, al final el que ejecuta todo es dpkg !!
<Ramir00> quedaron rotos
<Ramir00> esta reparando
<Ramir00> zzzzzzz
<cossier> Ramir00, aun no termino ??
<Ramir00> no
<mimecar> tarda tanto para quitar 2 o 3 paquetes?
<Ramir00> esos que quedaron no se podian eliminar porque algo estaba roto...entonces acepte reparar no se que cosa y todabia sigue
<Ramir00> hasta que no repare no los puedo eliminar
<fzeta> iep!
<Ramir00> zzzzzzzzz
<Ramir00> reparando dependencias rotas...waiting for aptitude to exit
<mimecar> hay que cuidar un poco el sistema..
<Ramir00> los elementos no se pueden isntalar o eliminar hasta que el catalogo de paquetes no este reparado......
<cossier> se fue y yo me voy a ver la MotoGP
<cossier> Ramir00, que tal el susto
<Ramir00> listo se borro todo
<Ramir00> la reinicie porque me canse de esperar
<Ramir00> mimecar recupe el splash,usplash
<mimecar> ¿has cortado el proceso a lo bestia?
<Ramir00> recupere
<Ramir00> si, asi somos los valientes
<mimecar> luego no digas que se te "rompe solo" el sistema
<mimecar> si el ordenador está reparando cosas y lo reinicias, te puedes quedar sin sistema
<cossier> Ramir00, debes repararlo
<Ramir00> ya lo habia borrado, pero se quedo tildado
<Ramir00> parece
<Ramir00> reparar que?
<cossier> Ramir00, haz un update sudo apt-get update
<cossier> Ramir00, no tienes los repositorios bien
<mimecar> cossier: vete a ver las motos :P
<Ramir00> esta hecho
<Ramir00> ubuntu tweak
<dzup> "a lo bestia" <--lol
<Ramir00> le tienen fe al ubuntu tweak???
<mimecar> a la opción de añadir repositorios de PPA no
<Ramir00> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<Ramir00> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Ramir00> y en que quedo como se instala avantwv
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que no está en los repositorios oficiales?
<Ramir00> yo no dije que no estuviera, sino que lo instale y no andaba bien
<Ramir00> no toma el control total
<mimecar> ¿que entiendes por control total?
<Ramir00> por ejemplo si minimizo una pagina se pierde,no queda sobre su panel
<Ramir00> no controla la conexion a internet
<mimecar> ¿has configurado avant para que haga eso?
<Ramir00> no se puede desde ahi
<mimecar> avant muestra directamente el icono de la aplicaicón minimizada
<Ramir00> hay que tocar el gdit por lo que lei
<Ramir00> hay que eliminar gnome
<mimecar> ??????
<mimecar> cuando lanzas avant y minimizas aparece el icono en la barra de avant
<Ramir00> el panel gnome
<Ramir00> en synaptic no aparece awn
<Ramir00> aparece solo awn-data
<Ketanorrlll> Alguien sabe si en Oneiric  se han solucionado los problemas con los drivers ati??
<mimecar> Ramir00: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Avant_Window_Navigator
<mimecar> awn no es el nombre del paquete
<Ramir00> ya se , solo lo abreviaba
<Ramir00> aplicaciones-accesorios-navegador de ventanas avant...no se ejecuta
<Ramir00> anda igual que cuando lo instale la primera vez
<mimecar> lanzalo desde la consola
<Ramir00> awn-manager.........asi?
<Ramir00> orden no encotrada
<Ramir00> preferencias----aw setings entra
<Ramir00> these settings requiere the task manager applet to be active
<Ramir00> parece que no se borro bien, porque cargo una configuracion vieja
<Ramir00> zzzzz
<mimecar> si que es lento tu ordenador..
<Ramir00> ?
<mimecar> como te entra sueño mientras esperas..
<Ramir00> ya lo estoy eliminando no anda
<mimecar> ¿que estas eliminando?
<Ramir00> awn
<Ramir00> ya lo borre
<mimecar> me he perdido en lo que estas haciendo
<Ramir00> sube un poco, ahi todo
<Ramir00> esta todo
<mimecar> se que te ha salido un error y no lo has solucionado
<mimecar> awn-settings te dice como arreglarlo, y has borrado awn
<Ramir00> pero habia quedado la carpeta vieja, con la configuracion antigua
<mimecar> ¿no es más sencillo borrar la configuración solo?
<Ramir00> ya lo instale de nuevo
<Ramir00>  awn-manager
<Ramir00> awn-manager: orden no encontrada
<mimecar> no se llama de esa forma
<Ramir00> sudo
<mimecar> no hace falta sudo
<Ramir00> a awn setting entra, pero veo que tiene lanzadores que habia puesto antes de borrar, no se donde guarda la carpeta...recien borre una de .config/awn y sigue recordando
<Ramir00> como llamo a awn-manager esta asi en la pagina
<mimecar> ¿cómo se llama el paquete?
<Ramir00> ** (avant-window-navigator:7567): WARNING **: Another instance of Awn is running
<Ramir00> avant-window-navigator
<Ramir00> monitor del sistema-----awn--durmiendo....
<Ramir00> zzzzzzzz
<Ramir00> zzzzzzzzzzz
<Ramir00> chau
<cossier> !locobot
<kubot> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Kernelsan> buenas
<Xago> amigos...no consigo imprimir. Tengo la versión 11.04 de 64 bits y este es el resultado del reporte de la impresora. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691564/
<Xago> quién me puede decir, dónde está el problema?
<Xago> por favor, agradecería mucho si me indican cuál es el error. No lo veo
<mimecar> ¿que impresora es?
<Xago> hp laserjet p1606dn
<mimecar> ¿has puesto el firmware de hplip?
<Xago> lo hice, en la versión anterior de ubuntu...no funcionó..subí a 11.04 y ahora me falta eso
<mimecar> hasta que no lo hagas la impresora no funcionará
<Xago> mimecar, otra vez me aparece error en el plug-in que solicita el instalador de hp :(
<Xago> digital signature
<mimecar> instala hplip-gui y pon el firmware
<Xago> directo del terminal?
<mimecar> si
<Xago> pero el firmware, ya lo instalé :(
<mimecar> ¿lo has instalado con hplip-gui?
<Xago> lo desinstalo y cargo de nuevo después del gui?
<Xago> con "hplip-3.11.7.run", bajado del sitio
<mimecar> el paquete está en los repositorios
<cossier> !repos
<kubot> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Xago> estoy corriendo el gui por terminal
<mimecar> no se si el paquete que estas usando tendrá todo lo necesario
<Vicente> Hola buenas tardes a todos,
<Vicente> Tengo un problema con el npviewer.bim y Firefos.bin me ponen la cpu al 100% y sube mucho la temperatura del procesador
<Vicente> despues de probar multiples posibles soluciones sigo igual cuando veo algun video en flas
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Vicente> La 10.4
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<Vicente> Si
<cossier> quees el npviewer
<cossier> ??
<mimecar> ¿que versión de flash estas usando?
<Vicente> eso si que no lo se
<Xago> mimecar, nuevamente me dió error :(
<cossier> Xago, tienes el cups instalado?
<cossier> Xago, abre un navegador y pon esa direccion localhost:631
<Vicente> coosier el  npviewer es un proceso que se activa cuando ves un video en flas.creo
<cossier> Vicente, ahh!! es como el flashreplacer ??
<Vicente> supngo,n lo conozco
<cossier> Vicente, Flashreplacer funciona bastante bien
<Vicente> donde lo puedo encontrar en el gestor de sinaptic?
<Vicente> porque si es asi me quito el flhas y pruebo
<cossier> Vicente, es un addon de mozilla
<cossier> en la pagina de mozilla addons.mozilla.org
<Vicente> con el ya no necesito el flhs player?
<Vicente> porque me da muchos problemas de temperatura,me pone la cpu al100%
<Xago> cossier, no abre
<Xago> pero está instalado el hplip
<cossier> Xago no tienes el cups instalado
<cossier> Xago, debes instalar cups !!
<Xago> sudo apt-get install cups?
<cossier> si
<Xago> me instaló 0
<Lithos84> Vicente: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/
<Vicente> Gracias voy a probar
<cossier> Xago, y el hplip-cups ?
<Xago> cossier, dice que está instalado :(
<cossier> Xago, localhost:631 lo has puesto correcto
<cossier> Xago, si no aparece es que cups o no esta correctamente instalado o el servicio esta parado
<mimecar> si hplip-gui no te pone el driver, no te funcionará
<Xago> y cual es el comando?
<mimecar> hplip-gui
<Xago> intenté con /etc/init.d/cups restart
<cossier> espera lo miro no mimecar es el service cups start creo
<Xago> pero no
<mimecar> cossier: las impresoras HP necesitan instalar el firmware
<cossier> Xago, service cups restart
<Xago> cossier, "santiago@santiago-RF510:~/Descargas$ service cups restart
<Xago> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.741" (uid=1000 pid=32120 comm="restart cups ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<Xago> "
<cossier> Xago, prueba con sudo
<Xago> eso era!!!
<Xago> veamos ahora
<Xago> no hay caso
<Xago> desinstalaré todo
<Xago> y entraré limpio de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al poner hplip-gui?
<Xago> mimecar, ninguno....instaló limpio
<Xago> pero tenía el de la web de hp instalado antes
<Xago> por eso, mejor desinstalo todo
<cossier> Xago, y si haces un purge mejor
<Xago> sudo apt-get purge .....?
<cossier> Xago, --purge
<cossier> sudo apt-get --purge remove hplip ......
<Xago> ya...se requiere reiniciar? :o
<cossier> Xago, en teoria no
<Xago> pero prefiero asegurarme :P
<cossier> vale ok
<Xago> ya regreso ;)
<Xago> ya....por cuál debería empezar? hplip-gui o hplip-cups?
<cossier> los dos
<Xago> ví que al instalar -gui....instala cups y otras librerías
<cossier> el cups tambien por si acaso
<cossier> ahh bien
<Xago> ok
<Xago> ya está instalado
<Xago> y ahora?
<cossier> ve al hplib-gui y configura la impresora
<cossier> Xago, o probar en sistema->Adminstracion->Impresion/Impresoras
<cossier> Xago, y añadirla desde alli o desde el cups en localhost:631
<Xago> cuando levanté el HP Device Manager, me preguntó de qué forma quería instalar impresoras...le dije con Web-Cups
<Xago> pero no lo vé
<cossier> Xago, haz la prueba del localhost:631
<Xago> si. a eso me refería
<cossier> i no lo abre ?
<Xago> no
<Xago> el device manager, ahora tampoco avanza del paso 2 de 3
<Xago> está leyendo la impresora en la red...pero no me deja avanzar
<cossier> Xago, y si pones 127.0.0,1:631
<cossier> Xago, la impresora es de RED o LOCAL
<Xago> nop
<Xago> red
<cossier> Xago, o sea que la impresora esta en otro ordenador conectada !!!!
<mimecar> cambia un poco si la impresora no es local
<cossier> Xago, mirame los dientes .....
<cossier> Xago, ^^^^
<Xago> está en red
<Xago> TCP/IP
<cossier> Xago, ve al menu impresoras y desde alli agraga una impresora de red
<mimecar> Xago: todo el "rollo" de cups es para una impresora local
<cossier> mimecar, no cups tambien gestiona las impresoras de red
<mimecar> no es solo para las locales?
<Xago> y no desde el toolbox de hp?
<cossier> no cups es el server de impresoras tanto locales como remotas
<Xago> no entiendo ná
<mimecar> Xago: hplip no controla la impresora remota
<Xago> entonces porqué tuve que instalar hplip?
<Xago> porqué me da ese error maldito y no imprime?
<mimecar> porque pensabamos que tu impresora estaba en tu ordenador
<cossier> Xago, en la maquina remota debes tener la impresora como compartible
<mimecar> que es lo normal
<Xago> pero es que no hay una máquina remota...es la impresora con tarjeta de red
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> entonces tienes una impresora local que se conecta por ethernet
<Xago> le puse buscar por ip....y me dice "software HPLIP manejando una impresora, o la impresora de un dispositivo multifunción
<cossier> Xago, o sea que debes averiguar que IP tiene la dichosa
<Xago> conozco su IP
<Xago> ese no es el problema
<Xago> cual uso...IPP?
<Xago> AppSocket/HP Jetdirect?
<cossier> el IPP creo que no yo probaria el otro AppSocket
<Xago> no hay caso :(
<Xago> o me cambio de distro...o vuelvo al fucking windows :(
<mrkcc> que paso Xago
<mrkcc> ??
<mimecar> Xago: que modelo de impresora era
<Kernelsan> Xago, como te des por vencido tan pronto no uses esto que es para los q nos gusta sufrir xD
<Xago> no puedo hacer que funcione esa porquería
<Xago> jajaja
<Xago> pero necesito imprimir
<Xago> laserjet p1606dn
<Xago> :(
<Xago> voy a fumar y vuelvo :(
<mimecar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1676930
<cossier> Xago ahora estoy en el HPLIP Toolbox
<mrkcc> bueno si quieres conectar la impresora en red si el donde esta la impresora es ubuntu debes tener el cups activado, samba cups unix, tener compartidos los drivers con samba desde ubunut
<cossier> mrkcc, esta conectada a una tarjeta de red ethernet
<cossier> Xago, como esta conectada exactamente esa impresdora
<Xago> red wireless
<mimecar> como se complica esto
<mimecar> Xago: ¿puedes conectarla por un cable usb?
<Kernelsan> xD
<cossier> Xago, o sea que ahora vuela !!!
<cossier> XxDDD
<Kernelsan> el wifi decian que facilitaba las cosas... xD yo me estoy pegando con una red mixta de wifi y fisico
<Xago> instalé samba tb ahora
<cossier> XAgotienes windows por algun sitio
<mimecar> Xago: ¿puedes conectarla por usb al pc?
<Xago> qué más tengo que hacer para que esta cosa imprima?
<cossier> Xago, no habra windows por algun sitio ???
<Xago> tendría que buscar un cable usb
<mimecar> hazlo
<Xago> si...todos los windows imprimen
<Xago> :(
<mrkcc> instala cups y samba
<Xago> ahora soy el único weas que no imprime
<cossier> Ahh!! ya empiezo a vislumbrar la instalacion
<mrkcc> ajjaj
<Kernelsan> yo pensaba que habia ya samba por defecto
<Xago> jajajaaj
<mimecar> no es lo mismo instalar una impresora local por usb que por wifi
<mrkcc> bueno pero cups
<mrkcc> eso si samba biene por defecto
<cossier> o sea Xago que la impresora esta conectada con cable ethernet a un concentrador de red que a su vez tiene wifi es correcto
<mrkcc> es raro eso
<Xago> la impresora tiene ethernet wifi
<cossier> samba no viene por defecto
<mrkcc> pero creo que tiene que tener los drives en las dos pc para compartir la impresora
<cossier> Xago, no tiene cable !!!
<mimecar> ethernet es una conexión por cable, wifi no
<mrkcc> en la otra pc que que sistema operativo tiene
<Xago> nop
<Xago> los demás usuarios con windows imprimen a la perfección
<cossier> Xago, y la impresora SABE que tu quieres imprimir por ella
<cossier> Xago, me refiero a que la impresora debe saber tu ip de tu maqina
<Xago> sip
<mrkcc> ahhh
<Kernelsan> Xago, es esta? http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/es/es/sm/WF06b/18972-18972-3328059-3328066-3328066-4110408-4110411.html
<Xago> esa misma
<mimecar> Puerto USB 2.0 de alta velocidad, red Ethernet 10/100
<Kernelsan> y tiene wifi?
<Kernelsan> Conectividad
<Kernelsan> Conectividad estándar
<Kernelsan> 	Puerto USB 2.0 de alta velocidad, red Ethernet 10/100
<Kernelsan> Conectividad opcional
<Kernelsan> 	Servidor de impresión HP Jetdirect ew2500 802.11g
<mimecar> no veo que tenga wifi
<mimecar> Servidor de impresión HP Jetdirect ew2500 802.11g
<mimecar> conectala por cable y configurala
<Xago> pero la ve cuando la busco
<cossier> Xago, por wifi o por ethernet ??
<Xago> perdón tiene cable
<Xago> ethernet
<mimecar> conecta por cable USB a tu equipo
<cossier> Xago, y tu ordenador tiene cable o es una laptop
<Xago> laptop
<Xago> le puse cable
<cossier> Xago y tu quieres conectar por wifi con tu laptop a la impresora de RED
<cossier> ahh con cable vale
<cossier> hay algun routewr de por medio
<cossier> router *
<Xago> sip...pero el router es para internet
<Xago> con cable usb
<Xago> Procesando - tampoco
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> Xago: tienes la impresora conectada a tu pc por usb si o no
<Xago> si
<Xago> p:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1606dn?serial=000000000RL11FE8PR1a
<mimecar> quita el hplip que te has puesto y pon el de los repositorios
<Xago> saqué todo
<Xago> y luego el del repo
<cossier> Xago, te sale esto en sistema->preferencias->HPLIP Toolbox
<Xago> ni siquiera por usb
<mimecar> no pueden estar los dos instalados
<Xago> sip
<cossier> ve alli
<mrkcc>  
<Xago> nada :(
<cossier> Xago, pero dime que pasos sigues a ver !!!!
<Xago> conecté el cable
<Ramir00> despues de instalar el panel avant windows navigaitor....se superponen paneles
<Xago> usb....me pidió cargar los drivers
<cossier> ok
<Xago> elegí el de HP del modelo
<cossier> ok
<Xago> lo cargó....pero al mandar la impresión de prueba...error
<Xago> ubuntu 11.04 de 64 bits
<Ramir00> cuando minimizo el panel awn atras aparece otro y asi sucesivamente
<Xago> docky, es mejor
<Ramir00> cairo dock?
<mrkcc> mata los procesos
<cossier> Xago, has ido al setup device del HP Toolbox
<Xago> sip
<cossier> has probado con usb si lo tienes conectado
<Xago> ahora con usb...nada
<Xago> me estoy volviendo loco
<Xago> no puede ser que no pueda imprimir
<Xago> :(
<cossier> Xago, la detecta ??
<Xago> si carga....pero no imprime
<Xago> en ambos casos carga y reconoce, instala drivers y todo...pero no imprime
<Xago> siempre me da error
<Xago> :(
<Xago> solo por la impresora me cambiaría a Centos
<Xago> Suse, no sé
<mimecar> vas a poner una distribución preparada para servidores?
<Xago> y si nada funciona....Windows
<mrkcc> instala cups
<Xago> está instalada
<Xago> no sé que diablos sucede
<mrkcc> no te compliques la vida
<mrkcc> entoces
<Xago> santiago@santiago-RF510:~$ sudo service cups restart
<Xago> cups start/running, process 4593
<mrkcc> instala los drives
<mrkcc> conecta la impresora
<mrkcc> entra a cups
<Xago> y tampoco me abre la web localhost:631
<cossier> xago usas firefox
<mrkcc> busca el otros drivres
<mrkcc> entoces no tenes instalado
<Xago> santiago@santiago-RF510:~$ sudo apt-get install hplip-cups
<Xago> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Xago> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Xago> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Xago> hplip-cups ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Xago> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<xangua> jum...
<cossier> Xago, abre firefox y pon localhost:631
<mrkcc> instala el cups nomal
<mrkcc> creo que eso es de hp
<cossier> mrkcc, tiene una HP laserjet
<mrkcc> deberia aparcer eso en la lista de cups
<mrkcc> por que ya instalo los drivers
<cossier> si pero dice que no le aparece cups en navegador
<mrkcc> entra en cups luego le das añadir impresora pones tu password
<mimecar> Xago: usa pastbein para poner el texto
<mrkcc> bueno entoces instala esto aptitude install cupsys cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<Xago> no se ha podido localizar el paquete cupsys
<mimecar> Xago: ¿ya has buscado si hay documentación de esa impresora en  ubuntu?
<mimecar> esto ya es dar palos de ciego
<cossier> el cupsys-driver-gutenprint no lo tengo instlado
<mrkcc> pero instalo algo o nada
<cossier> Xago, prueba con cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<mrkcc> instalalo
<Xago> no se ha podido localizar el paquete cupsys
<cossier> Xago, cupsys no esta solo esta el otro que tye he puesto
<Xago> ok....el alemán si lo instaló
<Xago> Print Error
<mrkcc> ahora poner en firefox http://127.0.0.1:631/ o http://localhost:631/admin/
<mrkcc> deberia abrir cups
<cossier> Xago, reinicia el cups sudo service cups restart
<Xago> Status : Stopped
<mrkcc> mm
<mrkcc> tiener razon cossier reinicia el cups
<Xago> nada
<mrkcc> pon esto /etc/rc.d/cups restart
<cossier> Xago, intenta configurarlo de nuevo
<cossier> Xago, dile al setup que busque la impresora
<Xago> bash: /etc/rc.d/cups: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<mrkcc> ahh
<cossier> Xago, service cups restart
<Xago> no hay caso amigos
<Xago> tenía la versión de 32 bits...e imprimía en esa impresora
<Xago> ahora no se puede, con nada
<mrkcc> xago hasta esto en la consola http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691679/
<mimecar> Xago: ¿estas instalando el driver de 64 bits?
<cossier> se supone que el de los repos es de 64 bits
<cossier> Xago, pasate a los 32 bits
<mrkcc> creo que eso podria ayudarte
<mrkcc> cossier tiene razon, Xago, es mejor 32 bits
<mrkcc> xd{
<cossier> Xago, Xago podria ser un bug en los drivers o en cualquier parte
<cossier> y la version estable para mi es la 10.04 LTS de 32 bits
<cossier> ahhh y desde mi portatil tambien imprimo en la impresora de red
<Xago> mmmm :(
<cossier> y perdon por el rollo xDD
<colo> hola: es conveniente instalar en lucid network manager 0.8.4 ?
<mimecar> ¿es el que corresponde a tu versión de ubuntu?
<colo> lei esto y parece una mejora.: http://www.tuxapuntes.com/node/10
<mimecar> usas ubuntu lucid?
<colo> mimecar, si
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará ese ppa
<colo> mimecar, supongo segun el blog que haciendo los pasos indicados deberia andar
<C-Goku> Es verdad que Unity es mejor que GNOME3?
<colo> mimecar, tu consejo es dejar el que tengo?
<mimecar> no
<C-Goku> Es verdad que Unity es mejor que GNOME3?
<mimecar> colo: no se como puede afectar al sistema
<mimecar> C-Goku: no
<C-Goku> mimecar: ah ok grax
<mimecar> unity solo lo puedes comparar con gnome-shell no con gnome 3
<C-Goku> prefiero tty
<colo> mimecar, ok gracias =
<exio4> Hola! :D
<exio4> colo: ? O:
<C-Goku> exio4: hola!!! :D
<exio4> estas aca? O:
<exio4> C-Goku: hla
<exio4> hola
<C-Goku> que casualidad!
<C-Goku> (?
<exio4> mejor me voy, antes que me contagies
<exio4> xD
<C-Goku> yo igual chau :D
<fzeta> res
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> gente.. alguien sabe cómo desintalar Libreoffice??
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<afkael> mimecar: no aparece en la lista para desinstalar..
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado libreoffice?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> sabe alguien como agregar la camara en el emesene
<pipo65> se que la camara anda
<pipo65> por q la veo con cheese
<pipo65> o en amsn
<r0z4> Alguien que desee aprender ruby on rails en español en ubuntu  http://mxrubyonrails.wordpress.com/  :)
<afkael> mimecar: el libreoffice ya viene instalado..
<afkael> aps.. estoy en kubuntu
<mimecar> pues abre kpackagekit
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien sabe como configurar Ubuntu 11.04 para aplicar el efecto "Enrollar Ventana"...
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!! o/
<Vero2> hola, me pasa lo siguiente: de buenas a primeras ha desaparecido, tanto en Evolution como en Firefox, el botón Minimizar. Si hago click en el botón central de los botones y que tiene un signo - que antes era minizar, la aplicación se cierra. Cómo hago para tener los tres botones de costumbre? Minizar, Maximizar y Cerrar?
<Vero2> digo, minimizar
<Vero2> En realidad me pasa con cualquier ventana.
<cossier> Vero2, pienso que en el editor de la configuracion donde pone layout si mal no recuerdo
<cossier> Vero2, si tienes el Ubuntu tweak tambien te permite cambiarlos
<Vero2> cossier gracias, intentaré ver en el editor de configuración
<cousteau> yo lo tengo en /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<cossier> Vero2, esta en la clave /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<Vero2> eso se puede "llamar" desde Terminal con sudo nano /apps/metacity/general/button_layout?
<mimecar> no debes usar sudo
<cossier> Vero2, gconf-editor en consola
<Vero2> ah, gracias
<Vero2> veo y les comento
<cousteau> corrección a lo que ha dicho mimecar: "no debes usar sudo _para ese tipo de cosas_"
<cousteau> (se puede editar la clave desde terminal con gconf-tool... pero es más complicado)
<Vero2> cousteau lo malo que he editado gconf-editor pero no sé donde debo mirar o cambiar o agregar o quitar :-)
<cossier> Vero2, esta en la clave /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<Vero2> cossier estuve en apps pero no creo haber visto lo de metacity. Volveré a mirar
<cossier> Vero2, usas gnome o KDE
<Vero2> cossier uso gnome
<cossier> Vero2, version del ubuntu ?
<Vero2> en apps aparece nada mas
<Vero2> cossier natty
<Vero2> digo que aparece nada mas aislerot o algo así
<Vero2> y metacity para nada, aparece compiz
<cossier> Vero2, te mando una imagen mia ?
<Vero2> bueno, si te parece
<cossier> a ver si ayuda http://imagebin.org/172871
<Vero2> ok gracias veo
<cossier> Vero2, arriba esta el link
<cossier> Vero2, si no sale es que en natty lo habran cambiado de sitio
<Vero2> cossier nada que ver con lo que tengo yo
<Vero2> como te dije, metacity no está
<Vero2> si quieres te envío un image de lo que tengo yo para que veas
<cossier> Vero2, usas el gnome tradicional o el unity
<Vero2> tradicional
<cossier> si
<Vero2> si, estaba pensando en eso tambien, si no será que no uso unity
<Vero2> bueno te mando el image
 * cousteau los tiene como   minimize,maximize:close
<cousteau> igualito que windows 3.1 pero al revés
<cossier> Vero2, como va
<Vero2> cossier mirando hacia abajo, encontré Metacity y tambien la parte de los botones
<Vero2> ahora, la cuestión es qué hay que hacer con éso para que se "fijen"?
<cossier> Vero2, mira mi imagen alli se ve
<Vero2> ok volveré a mirar
<cossier> con el boton de la derecha editar clave
<cossier> Vero2, ^^^^
<Vero2> si y despues?
<cossier> pones menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Vero2> es todo?
<cossier> si
<Vero2> ok, lo hago y te digo
<Vero2> cossier ya está. Ahora reinicio?
<cossier> no hace falta creo
<Vero2> a ver, pruebo minimizar esta ventana
<cossier> los cambios son automaticos y ya queda memorizado
<Vero2> cossier no funciona
<Vero2> se cierra directamente
<cossier> el button_layout lo tienes como te dije
<Vero2> si
<cossier> y cual de los tres pulsas, el primero de la izquierda no ??
<Vero2> no te entiendo
<Vero2> cual de los 3?
<cossier> Vero2, - O X cula pulsas
<cossier> cual*
<Vero2> un segundo
<cossier> Vero2, verifica que lo has escrito tal como te dije
<cossier> pones menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Vero2> voy a apps-Metacity-General-botton layout, botón derecho ratón y me sale una cuadrícula con minimizar,maximizar y cerrar. Le doy aceptar.
<Vero2> no lo escribo porque ya sale solo
<cossier> pones menu:minimize,maximize,close
<cossier> Vero2, pones menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Vero2> no pongo nada, sale ya escrito
<cossier> borralo y escribelo
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> cossier ya está
<cossier> has visto los botones cambiar??
<Vero2> verlos? no
<Vero2> pero voy a probar
<Vero2> aunque creo que nada cambió
<Vero2> cossier no hubo cambios y eso que reinicié
<Vero2> cuando hago click en el botón del medio  -  que debería ser minimizar, directamente la ventana se cierra.
<cossier> Vero2, haz un foto de la con el capturador de pantalla
<Vero2> bueno
<cossier> y subela al imagebin
<cossier> Vero2, esta en accesorios
<Vero2> alli está capturar pantalla
<cossier> si
<Vero2> te lo envío mediante imageshack
<cossier> ok
<Vero2> cossier    http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/244/pantallazoeditordeconfi.png
<cossier> Vero2, que pasa es que no te deja cambiarlo??
<Vero2> así parece
<cossier> Vero2, el gconf-editor se ejecuta tal cual sin sudo ya te lo dijeron
<Vero2> cossier por supuesto que no le puse sudo, ademas me lo hubiera rechazado
<cossier> Vero2, tu escribes lo que te dije y le das a aceptar??
<Vero2> bueno, no importa, agradezco tu ayuda igual
<Vero2> si, cossier
<cossier> Vero2, tu sigue intentandolo
<Vero2> ok, cualquier novedad te la digo. Ahora debo irme por un rato. Gracias.
<Algabe> hola, necesito ayuda alguien sabe usar Crontab? necesito correr una aplicacion .py en una shell
<Algabe> ejemplo: @reboot screen /home/algabe/configfile.conf --daemon
<Algabe> el .conf tengo que correrlo con .nombre archivo.conf --daemon
<cossier> Algabe, crontab -e
<Algabe> cossier: si pero por ejemplo mi bot quiero añadirlo
<Algabe> @reboot screen -d -m supybot /path/to/configFile
<cossier> Algabe, el formato es mm hh * * dia comando
<Algabe> cossier: ejemplo: @reboot screen -d -m supybot /home/algabe/ ./supybot bot.conf --daemon
<cossier> Algabe, con crontab -e editas
<Algabe> cossier: si eso ya lo sé
<cossier> Algabe, cual es el problema
<Algabe> mi pregunta es como añadir el ./supybot bot.conf --daemon ? ya que todo va asi /home/algabe/
<Algabe> cossier: que quiero que corra mi bot si se llega a reiniciar la shell
<Algabe> pero el bot no esta instalado en la raiz si no en /home/algabe/ y para correrlo tengo que usar ./supybot bot.conf
<cossier> Algabe, y ponerlo en root no te sirve?
<cossier> Algabe, configurasrlo en el crontab de root
<Algabe> cossier: no me has entendido :S
<cossier> su
<cossier> posiblemente no
<cossier> Algabe, si se tiene que ejecutar como demonio pq no lo pones como servicio, que ni idea de como se hace
<Algabe> cossier: ok gracias
<invitadoweb8> hola
<invitadoweb8> solucion para webcam con messenger?
<Basement-dweller> amsn?
<invitadoweb8> si
<Basement-dweller> http://www.amsn-project.net/
<invitadoweb8> hay algun comando para solucionar el problema de la webcam en emesene y amsn?
<Ramir00> necesito copiar un codigo fuente y guardarlo como .pl como lo hago
<invitadoweb0> hola
<invitadoweb0> webcam en enessene y amsn solucion?
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-18
<Yukiteru> <invitadoweb0> webcam en enessene y amsn solucion? <<< ¿Cual problema? ¿Que Cámara tienes? ¿Te reconoce la cámara?
<Yukiteru> nadie es adivino
<pipo65> buenas
<Ramir00> quien tiene el docky bien instalado en ubuntu 10.10
<Yukiteru> Ramir00, algún problema???
<Ramir00> si no puedo agregarle lanzadores
<Ramir00> y no puedo cambiar la posicion
<Ramir00> sabes como instalarlo bien?
<Yukiteru> sudo aptitude install docky
<Yukiteru> solo eso
<Yukiteru> lo tuyo debe ser algun problema en la instalacion
<Ramir00> bueno lo instale desde synaptic
<Yukiteru> te recomiendo purge del docky
<Ramir00> ok
<Yukiteru> y vuelve a instalarlo
<Yukiteru> y que alla sido de Synaptic no deberia hacer diferencia
<Ramir00> sudo aptitude remove --purge docky
<Ramir00> http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Installing#Ubuntu
<Ramir00> checkea
<Yukiteru> Ramir00, el comando es sudo aptitude purge docky
<Yukiteru> para no complicarse la vida
<Yukiteru> tienes el PPA de Docky instalado
<Yukiteru> sino lo tienes mejor, solo pon sudo aptitude install docky
<Yukiteru> el ancla (icono azul) te permite manejar las opciones
<Ramir00> como saves que tengo instalado el ppa?
<Ramir00> sudo aptitude install docky
<Ramir00> ahora si agrega lanzadores
<Yukiteru> Ramir00, dime tienes instalado el ppa
<Ramir00> no lo se
<Yukiteru> ok, bueno mejor
<Yukiteru> me dices que puedes agregar lanzadores
<Ramir00> solo ppa de vlc
<Ramir00> por ahora no le voy a agregar ppa
<Yukiteru> ok, me dijiste hace un rato que ya puedes agregarle a docky lanzadores
<Yukiteru> cierto o falso??
<Ramir00> si ya agregue dos
<Yukiteru> ok problema solucionado entonces
<Ramir00> ahora quiero quitar unos que vienen por defecto como rhytbox
<Ramir00> y empathy pero no los encuentro en la lista para eliminarlos
<Yukiteru> Ramir00, solo manten clic sobre ellos y arrastralos hacia afuera del dock
<Ramir00> que facil, gracias
<Yukiteru> si más fácil imposible, y por no decir bonito y elegante el dock
<Ramir00> y para ordenarlos?
<Yukiteru> los arrastras a tu gusto
<Ramir00> el reloj a aguja no me gusta
<Ramir00> si ya lo hize pero vuelve al mismo lugar
<Yukiteru> debes esperar a que el dock te haga espacio para arrastrar
<Ramir00> ahora quedo digital
<Yukiteru> y el reloj se puede cambiar a digital
<Ramir00> jajaja, que facil
<Ramir00> el awn, no me andaba, y el cairo consumia mucho
<Ramir00> se le puede agregar la red inalambrica?
<Yukiteru> awn tiene un bug bastante molesto, y cairo ni idea
<Ramir00> el gestor de red se puede agregar?
<Yukiteru> ni idea amigo
<Ramir00> asi ya puedo eliminar la barra de arriba
<Yukiteru> no me he llegado a eso
<Yukiteru> pero si puedes instalar varios ayudantes
<Ramir00> porque debes tener monitor grande
<dimitruss_> quiero ejecutar un .bin me manda un error del comando sh unetbootin-linux-555
<dimitruss_> alquien puede ayudarme
<kyse> hola gentee!
<kyse> tengo un problemilla con wine, alguien usa wine para jugar?
<kyse> me passa que al jugar en wine, el raton, se me queda en la pantalla en vez de ocultarse, alguien sabe porque?
<dimitruss_> esta sala no es lo que solia ser 52 usuarios solo paran mirando posteen pues
<kyse> xddd
<Ramir00> dimitruss_ antes constestaban mas?
<dimitruss_> si
<Ramir00> hace cuanto?
<dimitruss_> hace seis meses
<dimitruss_> o por lo menos ahora no encuentro a nadie que quiera ayudar
<Ramir00> los dos que contestan no estan
<Morfeo> hola
<dimitruss_> bueno manes hagamos algo apoyemosnos la verdad yo tampoko estoy muy conectado por aqui entro solo cuando tengo problemas tartare de que no sea asi
<danker> hola por aca, alguien conoce a parte de SopCat algun otro programa P2P Stream para ubuntu, porque el SopCast me da un bateo de que no habre canales y eso..
<kyse> ni idea
<kyse> bueno yo me largo a la cama
<kyse> buena suerte gente
<danker> y que quieres jugar o que estar jugando kyse
<danker> dimitruss_ que tipo de error, que te dice
<dimitruss_> me baje el untebotin para linux pero habia estado en las repos
<danker> si pero eso no es como para crear USB boot
<danker> dimitruss sigues ahi?
<dimitruss_> si ya lo pude instalar
<danker> a perfecto
<dimitruss_> pero spongo que se podia desde el bn pero igualñ se que se hace con sh .bin
<danker> si, exacto
<danker> no no es sh
<dimitruss_> chicos arriba el fs , cuidense
<plastigale> buenos noches, una pregunta quien me puede ayudar con el ubuntu 11.04 que me deja la pantalla negra cunaod esta iniciando
<WillNux> exploto ubuntu 11.04 ¬¬?
<arielsanflo> saludos a todos
<arielsanflo> alquien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> soy nuevoen programacion
<arielsanflo> y estan enseñandonos pascal
<arielsanflo> y como yo utilizo ubuntu
<arielsanflo> instale lazarus
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar para que se ejecuta linea a linea
<gab0> arielsanflo: no se como es con lazarus... pero te recomendaria que programaras en un bloc de notas y compilaras directo por consola... buscate el compilador fpc que es el de pascal!! luego lo unico que tienes que hacer es programar en tu editor y para correr el programa abres una terminal y colocas fpc nombredelarchivo.pas.... eso te va a crear el ejecutable y luego lo ejecutas con ./nombredelarchivo
<Ramir00> hola
<rengo> hay alguien hay que me pueda ayudar problema con ubuntu server y wmware server que pone este error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692049/
<ivedci89-desktop> hooola... alguien despierto y leyendo?
<ivedci89-desktop> existe el modo de saber constantemente el estado de las conexiones ssh de mi servidor?
<arp-> who
<arp-> w
<arp-> ...
<ivedci89-desktop> arp-:
<arp-> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> se puede saber las conexiones ssh que hacen los clientes estando frente al equipo servidor?
<arp-> se
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea, seguro si! pero ćomo?
<arp-> who o w
<arp-> ..
<ivedci89-desktop> ivan     pts/0        2011-09-18 02:56 (:0.0)
<arp-> aja
<arp-> ahi te moestro tu propio login
<arp-> si hubiera mas usuarios..
<arp-> te los mostraria
<arp-> con la IP incluso
<ivedci89-desktop> me extraño eso de who... y se me ocurrio meterlo en consola... gracias arp!
<ivedci89-desktop> perfecto!
<arp-> tenes usuarios creados ssh?
<arp-> de hecho SSH genera log's
<ivedci89-desktop> nono... cómo se hace?
<arp-> podes revisar los log y vas a ver toda la actividad
<arp-> pero si no tenes usuarios SSH
<arp-> para que queres ver el ssh
<arp-> :S
<ivedci89-desktop> la cosa ses que los usuarios ssh... lo usaria solo como ftp seguro... la consola no les interesa a mis posibles usuarios
<arp-> ah
<arp-> okas
<arp-> y vos usas ssh?
<ivedci89-desktop> si yo creara en el sistema más usuarios entonces podrian entrar a mi PC por ssh verdad?
<arp-> no
<arp-> todo eso se puede definir
<ivedci89-desktop> si, yo siempre dejo mi equipo encendido y me voy y si necesito algo lo paso por ssh
<arp-> podes determinar usuarios fijos
<arp-> para SSH
<arp-> otros para FTP
<arp-> y asi..
<arp-> todo se puede..
<ivedci89-desktop> ahh... a ver... guiame o dime las palabras clave para buscar algun buen guia en google
<arp-> em
<arp-> y un manual de admnistrador linux deberia ser
<arp-> orientado a permisos sobre los usuarios y servicios
<arp-> por empezar...
<ivedci89-desktop> bien... a ver
<arp-> una vez creado un usuario
<arp-> anulas el loguin
<arp-> por seguridad
<arp-> eso editando el /etc/passwd
<arp-> cambia su directorio por /dev/null
<ivedci89-desktop> (en ese archivo estan las pass de los ususarios????)
<arp-> y su shell por bin/false
<arp-> no
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<arp-> las claves estan en forma de hash
<arp-> y en /etc/shadow
<ivedci89-desktop> hash es encriptacion pura cierto?
<arp-> se
<arp-> hace: cat /etc/shadow
<arp-> y mira como es...
<ivedci89-desktop> WAW!! muy bueno... es puro simbolos!!
<arp-> eso esta cifrado en un algoritmo determinado
<arp-> no son simbolitos por que si..
<ivedci89-desktop> seguro... deben tener todo un algoritmo del porque cada uno
<arp-> usa DES
<arp-> si no mal recuerdo
<arp-> ubuntu ya hac unas cuanteas versiones usa un algoritmo fuerte
<arp-> y muy lento de crackear
<ivedci89-desktop> mmm esto es indescifrable
<ivedci89-desktop> no, paso... ni me gasto!
<arp-> ja
<arp-> es simple
<arp-> cuand  vos te logueas
<arp-> sea x el servicio que sea
<arp-> ssh, login local.. ftp.. etc
<arp-> vos pones tu usuario y clave
<ivedci89-desktop> una vez ckackié un winXP ... estuvo como 15 horas para sacar una clave de 11 digitos
<arp-> el sistema lee el usuario .. consulta el passwd
<arp-> luego pide tu clave
<arp-> una vez que ingresas tu clave
<ivedci89-desktop> claro y?
<arp-> la cifra
<arp-> cifra
<arp-> y compara el texto cifrado
<arp-> con el texto del shadow
<arp-> si es =
<arp-> login OK
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea que si tengo algo que sea capaz de hacer el proceso inverso... meto el codigo cifrado y puedo saber la clave
<arp-> se
<ivedci89-desktop> seria un programa con el algoritmo inverso
<arp-> se
<ivedci89-desktop> eso debe existior ya
<arp-> claro
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo se llama tienes idea?
<arp-> no
<arp-> no hay un algoritmo inverso
<arp-> si no seria re inseguro
<arp-> vos generas un Hash con un algoritmo
<arp-> apartir de una cadena de caracteres
<ivedci89-desktop> de todos modos para conseguir el codigo hash .... necesito al menos tener acceso al equipo
<arp-> claro
<arp-> necesitas root
<arp-> para poder leer el shadow
<ivedci89-desktop> exacto!
<arp-> lo que si existe
<arp-> son programas que hacen lo siguiente
<ivedci89-desktop> creo yo o me estas dando una clase de seguridad informatica sin querer?
<arp-> buscar la clave x fuerza bruta
<ivedci89-desktop> exacto
<arp-> es bastante simple
<ivedci89-desktop> brute force
<arp-> generan en orden
<ivedci89-desktop> 0
<ivedci89-desktop> 1
<ivedci89-desktop> 2
<ivedci89-desktop> 3
<arp-> por ejemplo, generas la letra "a"
<arp-> cifras
<ivedci89-desktop> a
<ivedci89-desktop> b
<ivedci89-desktop> c
<arp-> y comparas con hash
<arp-> y asi
<ivedci89-desktop> etc verdad?
<arp-> y luego incrementas a dos caracteres
<arp-> y tres
<arp-> y mas...
<arp-> y todas las conbionaciones
<arp-> pero claro
<arp-> vos pensa una cosa
<arp-> generar cada letra o plabra
<ivedci89-desktop> es lerdisimo!!! por eso me tardo tanto el windowsXP... eran 11 caracteres!!
<arp-> tiene su tiempo
<arp-> asi sean milisegundos
<arp-> mientras mas larga sea la cadena de texto
<arp-> mas va incrementar el tiempo en generar el hash
<arp-> por eso los algoritmos lentos de generar
<arp-> son mas fuertes
<arp-> le demanda mas tiempo al programa que va generando
<ivedci89-desktop> por eso nos piden que hagamos contraseñas de al menos ocho caracteres!
<arp-> y mejor siempre es tener claves alfanumericas
<arp-> con simbolos incluso
<arp-> y mayusculas y milusculas
<arp-> por que va estar siempre mas alejado
<ivedci89-desktop> yo antes usaba como contraseña 1.4142*8.3
<arp-> del principio del programa que genera en un orden
<ivedci89-desktop> era fuerte eso verdad?
<arp-> los simbolos los va incrementar mas a lo ultimo
<arp-> y encima tiene que probar mayusculas y minusculas
<arp-> nah
<arp-> podria ser
<ivedci89-desktop> hoy tengo contraseñas tipo "navi467,celulas"
<arp-> !Z9t3xP$3sL5fq8X!v2Jc
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'Z9t3xP$3sL5fq8X!v2Jc'.
<arp-> imaginate algo asi
<arp-> lo que tardaria en llegar
<arp-> hasta esa conbinacion
<ivedci89-desktop> el jubo te retó! jaja
<arp-> ya incluyendo simbolos y mayusculas y minusculas
<ivedci89-desktop> Kubo t
<arp-> podes estar mas de 2 años
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja
<arp-> realmente e digo
<arp-> 2 años de procesamiento
<arp-> con un CPU normal de casa
<ivedci89-desktop> es imposible de descifrar en la practica quien pasaria dos años para ver una clave nadie!
<arp-> si es un algoritmo fuerte
<arp-> ivedci89-desktop
<arp-> pero te voy a romper un poco el mito
<arp-> para algo se hicieron las RT
<ivedci89-desktop> va si muere mi tio y la clave de su banco tiene mil caracteres yo me pongo a descifrarla jajaja
<arp-> te explico
<arp-> para que lo etiendas
<ivedci89-desktop> RT?
<ivedci89-desktop>  jaja
<arp-> Raw Tablas
<arp-> vos imaginate  lo siguiente
<arp-> a ver si te das cuenta solito
<ivedci89-desktop> se .. leí algo una vez.. pero no entendi mucho
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver?
<arp-> imaginate que vos vas a romper
<arp-> una clave determinada en un algoritmo determinado
<arp-> tenes el hash...
<arp-> bueno.. vos pones a crackear el hash
<arp-> corre el programa y va generando en orden
<arp-> todos los cientos de miles de hashes
<arp-> de cada conbinacion de cadena de caracteres
<ivedci89-desktop> ah... descifrar el mismo algoritmo generador de hash!!!?
<arp-> y comparando con tu hash
<arp-> no
<arp-> en todo ese proceso
<arp-> para crackear 1 hash
<arp-> ya estas generando los resultados
<arp-> de cientos de miles de conbinaciones
<arp-> que si tendrias que crackear otro hash
<arp-> volverias hacer lo mismo
<arp-> entonces...
<arp-> para perder tiempo 1 vez nomas
<arp-> generas 1 sola vez toda la tabla
<arp-> de Hashes resueltos
<arp-> y la guardas
<arp-> entonces luego para crackear un hash
<arp-> ya no tenes que generarlos
<ivedci89-desktop> JAJAJAJAJJAJAJA me rio de emocion!
<arp-> solo comaparar el hash
<arp-> contra la tabla
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<arp-> te ahorraste todo el tiempo de proceso
<arp-> !
<ivedci89-desktop> waw
<arp-> pero claro
<arp-> la idea es generar una RT
<arp-> bien bien grande
<arp-> para contemplar todas las posibilidades
<arp-> y las mas complejas
<arp-> de hecho hay proyectos
<arp-> que funcionan tipo el proyecto del SETI
<arp-> no se si lo conoces
<arp-> el de busqueda de los ovnis
<ivedci89-desktop> eso, siempre y cuant¡do el algoritmo con el que hayas generado las RT sea el mismo que el que generó el hash a crackear
<arp-> claro
<arp-> exacto
<arp-> pero las RT se generan
<arp-> con el algoritmo que vos quieras
<arp-> solo configuras
<arp-> y pones a correr el generador
<arp-> necesitas mucho disco claro
<arp-> para ir almanecando toda la tabla gigante
<arp-> podria llevarte teras
<ivedci89-desktop> exacto!
<arp-> para longitudes de claves largas largas
<arp-> pero bueno
<arp-> la cosa es que han hecho proyectos
<arp-> que funcionan con procesamiento distribuido x internet
<arp-> quiere decir que los usuarios instalan un pequeño software
<arp-> y durante el tiempo libre o cuando ellos decidan
<arp-> usan tiempo de proceso de su PC
<arp-> y generan hashes
<arp-> todo centralizado desde un servidor
<arp-> esos rsultados los envia remotamente
<arp-> y los va almancendo
<arp-> imaginate que tantas PC's en internet
<arp-> sumas todos esos CPU's
<ivedci89-desktop> waw!
<arp-> y ese tiempo de proceso. va ser mejor que el pobre tipo
<arp-> que esta en su casa solo con su proyecto
<arp-> el Seti labura de la misma manera
<arp-> vos colaboras con tiempo de proceso
<arp-> resolviendo posibles Señales con informacion
<ivedci89-desktop> claro... existe soft para ayudar al proyecto Seti desde mi humilde ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<arp-> para ubuntu no se
<arp-> para Windows hce años
<ivedci89-desktop> pal windou$ seguri que si
<arp-> revisa la Web del seti
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<arp-> por que en un momento el proyecto se paro
<arp-> ahora creo que volvieron a ponerlo
<arp-> algo escuch..
<arp-> e
<arp-> pero bueno..
<ivedci89-desktop> ahí cree un usuario con bajos privilegios
<ivedci89-desktop> para mi ssh
<arp-> vos imaginate que los amigos por ejemplo de los departamentos de inteligencia
<arp-> les es muy util tener RT's
<arp-> gigantes con diversos algoritmos
<ivedci89-desktop> y siii!
<arp-> y a ellos no les cuesta mucho generarlas
<arp-> si tienen el dinero.. y recuersos
<arp-> para armar super cluster's
<arp-> para procesar
<ivedci89-desktop> qué es un cluster??
<arp-> cluster es un conjunto de muchas CPU's
<arp-> esos armarios gigantes
<arp-> llenos de CPU's en paralelo
<ivedci89-desktop> ahh listo sisis
<arp-> hay RT's para romper GSM
<arp-> con so te digo todo
<arp-> lo unico que no es aplicable las RT's por ejemplop
<ivedci89-desktop> con GSM te refieres a los chips de celulares?
<arp-> GSM me refiero al procolo de comunicacion por cellular
<ivedci89-desktop> o a que?
<arp-> en GSM la Voz va cifrada
<arp-> el SMS no
<arp-> los datos tampoco
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhh bien!
<ivedci89-desktop> que mál!!!
<arp-> y we
<ivedci89-desktop> hubiera jurado que iban cifrados!
<arp-> el algoritmo de GSM esta roto hace varios años
<arp-> el famoso A5/1
<arp-> se llama
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea que cualquiera puede escuchar una conversqacion por celular?
<arp-> cualquiera que tenga el equipo
<arp-> necesario para hacerlo
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<arp-> pero bueh. hay proyectos GNU's
<arp-> donde corren firmware's modificados en celulares viejos
<arp-> captan paquetues GSM's y por medio de soft libre
<arp-> usando RT's de 3 Teras
<arp-> rompen GSM y escuchan llamadas
<arp-> lo vi en una conferencia de seguridad
<arp-> el año pasado
<ivedci89-desktop> waww
<arp-> hay que ver que pasa con GSM 4
<arp-> si se pusieron un poco las pilas con la seguridad
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja... buena ... necesitaran mas de tres teras para sacarlo jeje
<arp-> y we
<arp-> pero la tabla ocupa eso
<arp-> hoy dia.. tener 1 disco de 3 teras no es nada imposible
<arp-> imaginate vos que se recomienda tener 2 discos en Raid 0
<arp-> para mas velocidad de lectura
<arp-> los bechmark yo los vi
<ivedci89-desktop> mi  humilde ubuntu tiene u tera sumando todos los discos puestos y vos me hablas de tres o más! jaja solo para una tabla de hashes.
<arp-> con 2 discos de 2TB en raid 0
<arp-> rompen A5/1 en un maximo de 50 segundos
<ivedci89-desktop> waw
<ivedci89-desktop> Raid es solo por asunto de rapidez de lectura o hay otro beneficio?
<arp-> si
<arp-> hay varios Raid
<arp-> 0 1 . 2  . 3. 4 . 5
<arp-> los mas usados
<arp-> 0 y 1
<arp-> 0 suma los discos
<arp-> escribe en simulaneo.. lee en simultaneo
<arp-> tenes doble velocidad de acceso
<arp-> raid 1.. mirror.. hace un espejo del primer disco
<arp-> todo el tiempo
<arp-> se usa mas que nada en servidores
<arp-> pero we..
<arp-> cualquier pc chota.. soporta Raid 0 y 1
<arp-> asi que lo hace cuaqluiera...
<ivedci89-desktop> yo lo vi en la empresa donde trabajaba... pero era un raid con backup a otro disco lejano
<arp-> raid es en la misma maquina
<ivedci89-desktop> todos los dias a las 18 hs  hacia backup en brasil desde aca argentina
<arp-> eso ya es otra cosa
<arp-> un sistema de backup remoto
<ivedci89-desktop> sisis la maquina.ar tiene RAID... y aparte hacia backup a brasil
<arp-> ah
<arp-> asi si
<ivedci89-desktop> nosotros saliamos  de la oficina a las 1730..
<arp-> ja
<arp-> como para que nadie toque nada
<arp-> a las 18h
<arp-> ahha
<ivedci89-desktop> una vez me quede más tiempo y la conexion a internet decayo terriblemente en la velocidad a las 18hs ... consulte el motivo y me explicaron lo del RAIS y el Backup
<arp-> raid
<arp-> se
<ivedci89-desktop> *RAID
<arp-> xD
<ivedci89-desktop> /etc/passwd  entonces este directorio que contiene? lo puedo editqar con pico?
<arp-> /etc/passwd es un archivo
<ivedci89-desktop> ah
<arp-> cat /etc/passwd
<arp-> no hay necesidad de editarlo
<ivedci89-desktop> ah
<arp-> de donde sos vos?
<ivedci89-desktop> argentina
<arp-> aps
<ivedci89-desktop> buenos aires
<arp-> ah
<ivedci89-desktop> mercedes
<arp-> se
<ivedci89-desktop> calle 24 1318
<arp-> prov. de baires
<ivedci89-desktop> vos'
<arp-> rosario
<ivedci89-desktop> ah!! aca nomas!
<ivedci89-desktop> ;)
<arp-> se
<arp-> xD
<ivedci89-desktop> comparado con esos españoles lejanos estas cerca!
<arp-> y a unos 400KM
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<arp-> xD
<arp-> pero rosario siempre estubo cerca
<arp-> decia fito..
<arp-> :P
<ivedci89-desktop> yo tengo familiares en vedia bs as... esta mucho mas cerca...  y tango un par de primas estudiando medicina ahi
<arp-> ah
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea que somos los que en un sabado a la noche estan enchufados a la PC en vez de salir por ahí! jaja yo disfruto más asi!
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces dejo el usuario con pocos privilegios y listo..
<arp-> um
<arp-> hay que salir tb
<ivedci89-desktop> y si puede ver mi directorio"
<ivedci89-desktop>  incluso la raiz!
<arp-> ??
<ivedci89-desktop> estoy haciendo pruebas ssh con el nuevo usua<ario a localhost
<arp-> ah
<ivedci89-desktop> y puede leer mi directorio raiz...
<arp-> si no entendia que me decias
<arp-> xD
<arp-> ssh?
<arp-> y si...
<ivedci89-desktop> en realidad eso no me preocupa...
<arp-> eso es todo tema de permisos
<arp-> sobre el suaruio
<arp-> usuario
<ivedci89-desktop> mientras no pueda modificarlo estoy conforme
<arp-> lo mejor es
<arp-> una jaula o chroot
<arp-> sobre el propio usuario
<arp-> y queda ahi encerrado en su home
<ivedci89-desktop> veo que solo su directorio /home/visita puede modificar y cambiar
<arp-> igual
<arp-> podes hacer que no pueda
<arp-> acceder a nada
<arp-> mas que a su dir
<ivedci89-desktop> ah y eso cómo ?
<arp-> http://www.fuschlberger.net/programs/ssh-scp-sftp-chroot-jail/
<arp-> para que tengas mas o menos una idea
<ivedci89-desktop> fijate vos... estoy entrando a ver?
<ivedci89-desktop> te decia fijate... :
<ivedci89-desktop> sftp://visita@process-641766.homeftp.org
<ivedci89-desktop> visitaaa
<ivedci89-desktop> me lee toooodo! el directorio raiz de una!
<arp-> el problema es que tenes que determinar el chroot
<arp-> para el propio usuario
<arp-> eso depende el servidor ftp
<arp-> pero hay metodos mas universales a nivel del sistema
<arp-> como Jali
<arp-> pero vas a tener que leerte algo de eso..
<arp-> es mas global configurarlo.. pero mas seguro
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver
<arp-> en Jali el usuario queda encerrado
<arp-> donde la raiz total de todo
<arp-> la ve como su propio directorio
<arp-> el usuario veria a "/"
<arp-> como /home/pepe
<arp-> no podria bajar el nivel
<arp-> por mas que haga cd .. o cd /
<arp-> su / es /home/pepe
<arp-> quedando en una "jaula"
<ivedci89-desktop> entiendo
<ivedci89-desktop> arp-:  gracias!... he aprendido mucho con vos!
<ivedci89-desktop> me voy a dormir porque me desmayo de sueño
<arp-> se
<arp-> yo tb
<arp-> salu2. me fui
 * arp- off
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien tiene instalado gnome 3 en ubuntu 11.04 ? ...
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...Alguien tiene instalado gnome 3 en ubuntu 11.04 ? ...
<mimecar> kisko: gnome 3 no está soportado
<kisko> mimecar | Hola Buenos Días, que quieres decir , que no ofrece actualizaciones la versión 11.04?...
<mimecar> no está en los repositorios oficiales
<mimecar> el repositorio de ppa que hay es inestable
<kisko> He estado googleando y lo he instalado , la duda es que no se exactamente como configurarlo...
<mimecar> tienes que instalar el paquete gnome-tweak-tools
<kisko> Te da la opción en la pantalla de Inicio de sesión de iniciar con entorno Ubuntu o entorno Gnome, ahora he iniciado con "Entorno Ubuntu"...
<kisko> mimecar | he comprobado en Synaptic y este paquete no lo tengo instalado...
<mimecar> puede que no lo tengas en los repositorios
<kisko> mimecar | el paquete es gnome-tweak-tool sin "s" al final, sí lo tengo instalado...
<mimecar> ok, entonces puedes usarlo para configurar gnome-shell
<kisko> Cómo se configura exactamente gnome-shell? , perdona pero todavía no controlo mucho :(
<mimecar> abres gnome-tweak-tool y seleccionas las opciones que quieres
<kisko> gnome-tweak-tool desde donde lo abro desde terminal?... o en aplicaciones?...
<mimecar> lo tienes en los dos sitios
<kisko> ok voy a probar...
<kisko> mimecar | para desinstalar gnome 3 y dejar la versión que viene por defector con ubuntu 11.04 , como lo hago?...
<antonio_> hola muy buenas
<antonio_> alguien sabe donde esta el archivo hosts?
<antonio_> en google no se si es k no lo busco bien pero no lo encuentro
<Tiffon> ./etc
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> hay k reiniciar para k se cambie?
<antonio_> vamos para k agan efecto los cambios
<Tiffon> creo que no es necesario
<antonio_> ok gracias
<Tiffon> dn
<antonio_> asta luego
<cousteau> me pregunto quién tradujo "Programmer's Dvorak" como "Dvorak francés"
<nowy> Buenas,  ¿cómo están uds.?
<rengo> holas buenosdias desde argentina
<rengo> alguien sabe sobre ubuntu server y wmware server? por q tengo problema intalacion de copilacion.
<dani> ola
<invitadoweb3> hola buen dia
<invitadoweb3> tengo un problema con webcam en el messenger
<invitadoweb3> me dijeron q hay un comando para solucionar el problema
<Xago> amigos...aún no puedo imprimir en una hp laserjet p1606dn!!! :(
<Xago> está en red con tarjeta hp incorporada!!!
<Xago> Este es el error vía CUPS: ""/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups failed""
<invitadoweb5> hola tengo problemas con ubuntu 11.04
<invitadoweb5> no puedo poner webcam en el messenger
<xangua> ningún cliente msn soporta videoconferencias
<xangua> dale las gracias a microsoft ;)
<invitadoweb5> y pasa con todas la distribuciones de linux?
<Braiam> algo asi
<pipo65> hola invitadoweb5
<invitadoweb5> hola
<Braiam> como sabias pipo65 que el estaba en linea??
<pipo65> es de mar del plata
<pipo65> ayer estubistes en adum
<invitadoweb5> si
<invitadoweb5> estube en adum
<pipo65> tenes problemas con el emesene y la webcam
<invitadoweb5> si
<pipo65> invitadoweb5: no esperes solo tienes que hacer la pregunta a tu problema
<pipo65> !ask invitadoweb5
<kubot> invitadoweb5: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<invitadoweb5> ok
<pipo65> ya vengo voy a hacer las compras y vuelvo
<invitadoweb5> mi problema es que no me anda la webcam en emessene ni en amsn
<Braiam> invitadoweb5: Microsoft bloqueo el protocolo que permitia que otros clientes aparte del propio pudieran usar la video conferencia
<invitadoweb5> que hdp
<invitadoweb5> q mierda
<xangua> para insultar vete a otro lado
<invitadoweb5> ok perdon
<invitadoweb5> con todas las distros pasa lo mismo no?
<Braiam> invitadoweb5: podrias leer lo que dije mas arriba??
<invitadoweb5> ok si q solo anda con msn
<rengo> que escritorio mas liviano exite mundo linux yque pueda  soporte vnc server? a si pongo x11vnc? cual m me recomidan cual x instalar?
<Braiam> xcfe es liviano
<rengo> mas liviano exite?
<rengo> soporte vnc?
<Braiam> lxde tambien es liviano... y cualquier escritorio que use Xserver soporta vnc
<rengo> si pero cual recomedas esos cual seriamas liviano? cua exigen menos recursos. es pc potente hago server pero ejecutar virtuales.
<Braiam> rengo: cualquiera
<Xago> me estoy volviendo loooocoooo
<Xago> intenté otro procedimiento para hacer que la impresora instalara correctamente
<Xago> Este es, incluso indicado por hp: "http://hplipopensource.com/node/188"
<Braiam> Xago: modelo??
<Xago> laserjet p1606dn
<Xago> desde ayer que estoy en la misma...ya estoy volviendome loco
<Braiam> Xago: hasta donde se, hp-setup funciona bien
<Xago> cuando hago eso...y me pide el plug-in, me da error
<Braiam> mm... lo detecta correctamente??
<Braiam> esta conectado al usb??
<Xago> ERROR: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature
<Braiam> eso parece mas un error con la descarga
<Xago> al parecer es el plug-in que no está correcto, o algo así
<Braiam> usas la gui o la version para consola??
<Xago> consola
<Braiam> y dectecta correctamente la impresora desde el usb??
<Xago> ahora bajé el paquete completo...quizás en el download, pase algo y se pierdan datos
<Xago> no sé
<Xago> está corriendo
<Xago> no hay caso, no funcionaaaaaaaaaa :@
<Braiam> se para en el mismo error??
<Xago> exactamente
<Xago> parece que tendré que instalar Windows
<Braiam> pero dectecta correctamente la impresora desde el usb??
<Xago> :(
<Xago> si...detecta TODO, pero es plug-in al no tener el código de firma correcto...no funciona
<Xago> pq diablos, necesitan colocarles esos códigos?
<Xago> es un driver de impresión
<Braiam> mm...
<Xago> nada más
<Braiam> por que es un driver... y los drivers tienen acceso directo al nucleo del sistema
<Xago> pero es increíble, que me resulte tan dificil instalar una simple impresora :(
<carnau> Hola, con el brasero, ¿puedo grabar un dvd que viene con dos carpetas llamadas audio_ts y video_ts?
<Xago> prometo que me cuesta tener que cambiarme a Windows sólo porque no puedo imprimir
<Xago> es poco lo que necesito imprimir, pero es necesario
<Braiam> carnau: querras decir una imagen de disco??
<Xago> pero si linux no me deja hacerlo....entonces no me quedará más remedio
<Xago> carnau....eso es un transport Stream
<Xago> es la información que tienes adentro la que te interesa y la grabas como dato
<Xago> nada más
<carnau> no tengo ni idea de formatos de vídeo y de como se graban...
<carnau> Ok, pongo las dos carpetas tal cual y listo?
<Xago> así es!!!
<carnau> Xago, vale, gracias!!
<Xago> el tema es que tengas VLC (p.ej) para ejecutar
<Xago> es el mejor
<carnau> buffff, pesa 6GiB
<seba266> aguien sabe si ubuntu tiene un comando que muestre si hay un puerto ttys en uso??
<Braiam> creo que comenzaba con who
<carnau> seba266, si, con who. Úsalo como root para ver todas las sesiones
<seba266> siii exelente
<seba266> si anda exelente el who
<ivedci89-desktop> flopiskate: todo bien?
<jahdyestroh> saludos
<jahdyestroh> alguien a usado ekiga?
<seba266> quisiera instalar uno driver para un telefono nikia alguien sabe una pagina
<mimecar> ¿es para conectar el teléfono móvil como modem?
<seba266> sisi lo habia hecho antes re bien
<seba266> pero reinstale todo otra ves
<seba266> me olvide como había hecho
<seba266> y..con wammu quizas se instalen esos driver
<mimecar> no me parece que wammu permita hacer eso con tu teléfono
<cossier> seba266, has probado wammu
<cossier> seba266, para usarlo como modem para internet ?
<seba266> no quisiera usarlo para enviar sms
<seba266> hay un comando que muestra los tty que estan activos en el sistma quizas lo sepas cossier
<cossier> seba266, puedes averiguarlo con dmesg | tail
<cossier> seba266, cuando lo conectas
<cossier> por usb
<seba266> si esta por usb
<cousteau> me parece que con conectarlo como módem debería valer... si no, en Editar redes > Banda ancha móvil, me parece
<cossier> yo tengo un Motorola e770v lo he usado como modem pero los SMS se resisten
<synflag> seba266: w
<seba266> con el dmesg
<synflag> y salen los tty activos
<seba266> si sale synflag
<cossier> debe aparecer como usb algo ai como /dev/ttyACM0
<cossier> asi *
<seba266> me sale asi tty7
<synflag> eso es virtual
<cousteau> synflag, er... ¿por qué hay un comando de una sola letra?
<synflag> USB?
<synflag> eso es otra cosa
<synflag> cousteau: no se, decime vos
<cossier> seba266, y por bluetooth lo has probado
<seba266> no tengo bluetooth tengo un nokia 3220 dk5 que se conecta usb
<cossier> seba266, lsusb
<seba266> si puede ser
<seba266> no reporta ningun tty
<Exio> seba266: que pasa?
<cossier> seba266, pero aparece los codigos de dispositivo y proveedor
<cossier> anotalos
<seba266> con lsusb esto reporta
<seba266> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<synflag> prolific
<synflag> si
<synflag> es el optocoplador de ese cable
<synflag> lo conozco
<seba266> y con W
<seba266> me muestra esto
<seba266> seba266  tty7     :0               15:26    1:02m  1:43   0.14s gnome-session
<seba266> seba266  pts/1    :0.0             16:05    0.00s  0.27s  0.00s w
<cossier> seba266, mira este link http://es.wammu.eu/phones/nokia/?page=2
<cossier> seba266, tty7 son los terminales
<seba266> ahí esta diciendo que el nokia ocupa el tty7
<synflag> no
<synflag> vos
<seba266> ?
<synflag> seba266  tty7     :0               15:26    1:02m  1:43   0.14s gnome-session
<synflag> tu user, en gnome session
<synflag> es la sesion grafica
<synflag> :0
<synflag> por eso eso
<cossier> seba266, el tty7 es el desktop que estas usando
<synflag> no
<synflag> tty7 es una terminal
<cossier> o sesion grafica
<synflag> donde se levanta la X
<Exio> donde corre xorg
<synflag> tty7 != desktop
<cossier> seba266, cuando conectes el nokia ejecute este comando dmesg | tail
<lcz0> se me cayo el cafe en el teclado
<lcz0> no hay un comando de terminal
<lcz0> para limpiarlo?
<mimecar> lcz0: no
<seba266> haaaaaaaaa osea que el tty7 nada que ver
<cossier> lcz0, clear
<mimecar> si el teclado tiene café, desconectalo y limpialo
<seba266> jajaj usas clearcaffe
<lcz0> genial Mikelevel
<lcz0> mimecar,
<seba266> tenes que instalar los driver de clearcffe priemro lcz0
<lcz0> me salvaron el dia (?)
<lcz0> tendra muchas dependencias?
<mimecar> dependencias¿
<seba266> no se fijate en los repos
<lcz0> tengo una cpu con ubuntu
<lcz0> que se le metio una araña
<lcz0> como la saco?
<lcz0> y que es un repo? algo de reposteria tal vez?
<seba266> sacala con remoaraña
<lcz0> pero es patona
<lcz0> y rapida
<cousteau> lcz0, compila el kernel
<lcz0> se laguea el sistema
<lcz0> saco todas las rules de insectos en el kernel?
<lcz0> xD
<cousteau> cuando empiece a hacer calor y a rugir los ventiladores ya verás lo rápido que sale
<mimecar> !ot lcz0
<kubot> lcz0: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<lcz0> pero tiene ubuntu
<lcz0> 8.04
<lcz0> recargado
<cousteau> usa launchpad
<lcz0> ultimate
<lcz0> y en la otra particion msdos 6.22
<cousteau> y deja ya la gracia... eso en offtopic
<lcz0> tengo dual boot papá
<synflag> con lo que me ocupa el windows, me instalo alto linux
<synflag> por 15 pe, me hago alto guiso
<lcz0> alguien sabe como emular el comando "ls" en msdos?
<synflag> lcz0: dir
<mimecar> lcz0: instala cygwin
<lcz0> compilar capaz
<mimecar> usa este canal solo para cosas de ubuntu
<lcz0> ls no es un comando de ubuntu?
<lcz0> xD
<lcz0> okey
<lcz0> me quede sin sonido
<synflag> no lcz0
<lcz0> eso es mas parecido a lo que buscan?
<lcz0> xD
<synflag> es un comando de *nix
<lcz0> pero ubuntu lo tiene
<lcz0> podria jurarlo
<mimecar> lcz0: la consola de msdos no es ubuntu
<lcz0> man ls
<lcz0> man ls
<seba266> otra consulta con dmesg | tail
<cousteau> lcz0, a lo mejor con freedos sí se puede
<seba266> me muestra esto que esta diciendo ahí
<seba266> [ 2310.040168] pl2303 ttyUSB0: pl2303 converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<cossier> seba266, si ese debes poner /dev/ttyUSB0
<seba266> ok quiero configurar el gammu en el archivo config
<lcz0> solo cosas de ubuntu
<cossier> seba266, puedes usar wammu tambien
<lcz0> eso es demasiado linux para nuestro gusto
<seba266> si pero quiero usarlo desde paginas php
<seba266> al gammu obvio
<lcz0> pregunta mejor porque se bajo el volumen a 0 y te quedaste sin sonido
<cossier> seba266, ahh!!
<lcz0> che tengo una duda
<lcz0> quiero hackear la nasa
<lcz0> que tengo que hacer?
<lcz0> como empiezo?
<lcz0> y no vale decis "lee la wiki"
<mimecar> lcz0: dejalo ya o tendrás que salir del canal
<cousteau> que alguien banee a este tipo, por MEV
<cossier> !ot lcz0
<kubot> lcz0: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<lcz0> para mi que hay mucha tension sexual
<lcz0> en este canal
<cousteau> mira tú, ahora ya no la hay
<cossier> seba266, mira este link http://es.wammu.eu/phones/nokia/?page=2
<mimecar> cousteau: con "alguien" como no avises a algún operador
<mimecar> si no estas con el cliente de irc delante, ayuda un aviso con el nick
<cousteau> ok, sorry
<mimecar> lcz0: ahora tienes puesto un silencio en el canal
<mimecar> lcz1: cuando quieras respetar la temática del canal entra en el canal de operadores
<synflag> cual es ese canal mimecar ?
<synflag> ubuntu-op?
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-ops
<synflag> ah
<mimecar> synflag: ese canal es para resolver problemas de conexión al canal
<pipo65> mimecar: como andas
<mimecar> bien, pasando la tarde
<pipo65> mimecar: te puedo hablar en pribado
<pipo65> ??
<mimecar> si no es muy largo si
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<synflag> !weather arrecife, spain
<kubot> synflag: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<seba266> y que significa la sigla fbus cossier
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.04 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download - Recordar que muchos usuarios están empezando y hay que ayudarles
<cossier> ya volvi vaya se fue
<dannyLopez> puedo guardar un documento en libreoffice que esta abierto por medio de la consola?
<mimecar> de forma sencilla me parece que no
<mimecar> si libreoffice usa dbus, puede que si
<dannyLopez> es que tengo un documento y se me quedo barado el Pc y no quiero perder los datos
<dannyLopez> :(
<mimecar> busca por la red si libreoffice permite comandos por dbus
<dannyLopez> mimecar ► u'libreoffice'), dbus.String(u'libreoffice-base'), dbus.String(u'libreoffice-
<dannyLopez> neee
<dannyLopez> perdi lo escrito
<chilicuil> ouch
<mimecar> dannyLopez: en los backups no te sale?
<dannyLopez> no
<dannyLopez> no me sale la recuperación
<dannyLopez> :(
<dannyLop1z> media hoja de mi diplomado perdi
<dannyLop1z> :'(
 * chilicuil cree que libreoffice necesita mas amor
<synflag> abiword!
<synflag> nano, vim!
<cousteau> abiword, IMO, suckea
<cousteau> gnumeric está bastante bien
<synflag> abiword me encanta!
<omikron4> en el 11.10 ya no me funca el gnome shell, solo el gnome vista clasica y el unity
<radamantisdeuran> hola a todos
<radamantisdeuran> soy nuevo en el chat pero no en ubuntu
<radamantisdeuran> me podriais ayudar
<radamantisdeuran> o decirme donde hay que entrar para la ayuda
<omikron4> !help | radamantisdeuran
<kubot> radamantisdeuran: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<radamantisdeuran> con windowas mi netbook tenia mas brillo la pantalla
<radamantisdeuran> o sea brillo, como mas energia en la pantalla
<radamantisdeuran> pero con ubuntu casi no se ve en la claridad de la mañana
<radamantisdeuran> esa es mi pregunta
<radamantisdeuran> he cambiado de resolucion
<radamantisdeuran> pero no es ese el problema
<radamantisdeuran> ayuda
<omikron4> cual es tu netbook radamantisdeuran?
<radamantisdeuran> samsung n 150
<omikron4> y la grafica que usa?
<radamantisdeuran> nvidia
<radamantisdeuran> creo
<cousteau> con las teclas de ajustar el brillo no se modifica?
<omikron4> pos mira a ver si se te instalo el driver de nvidia que ahi tiene para cambiar tanto brillo como contraste y otras cosas
<synflag> dannyLop1z: en fedora si anda desde terminal libreoffice, y guarda
<radamantisdeuran> no me funcionan las teclas fn
<radamantisdeuran> solo la del sonido y alguna mas
<radamantisdeuran> con windows si
<omikron4> en sistema administracion debes tener un gestor para la tarjeta nvidia.. de lo contrario deberas instalarlo.. en caso de que estes usando el driver privativo.
<radamantisdeuran> me sale un mensaje que dice que NO se estan usando controles privativos
<omikron4> y como es eso de que no funcionan las teclas fn radamantisdeuran? pues tendras que ajustar el teclado
<radamantisdeuran> pues soy oidos
<radamantisdeuran> el teclado esta en español
<cousteau> es raro que no vayan, me parece que van por hardware
<radamantisdeuran> pero fn nada
<omikron4> yo es que ahora no se decirte porque estoy en el 11.10 y va diferente.. pero en preferencias teclado supongo que tendras, no solo la opcion de español sino la cantidad de teclas. por ejemplo el mio es de 105 teclas
<radamantisdeuran> el mio 84
<radamantisdeuran> he ido a opciones de teclado y nada
<radamantisdeuran> hola
<dannyLop1z> synflag ► y como le haces?
<omikron4> no se prueba enchufarle un teclado usb a ver si funcan las teclas fn.
<synflag> danker: libreoffice en terminal
<synflag> seleccione writer
<synflag> escribi un texto
<synflag> guardar como
<synflag> en mi home
<synflag> y ahi estaba cuando lo fui a ver
<radamantisdeuran> y como puedo instalar mis drivers de nvidia
<radamantisdeuran> libreoffice no hace nada
<radamantisdeuran> ni idea verdad chicos
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, seguro que es nvidia ?
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, lo puedes saber con lspci o tambien con lshw -c display
<radamantisdeuran> espera lo hago
<radamantisdeuran> pos parece que no pone na de nvidia
<dabor> radamantisdeuran: lspci|grep VGA
<radamantisdeuran> he puesto lspci y nada
<dabor> radamantisdeuran: usa el comando que te pasé
<radamantisdeuran> no me deja copiar
<radamantisdeuran> joder
<radamantisdeuran> la barra esa no se ponerla
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, es nvidia ?
<radamantisdeuran> en eso estoy
<radamantisdeuran> decirme como lo miro
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, en una terminal
<dabor> radamantisdeuran: copia el comando desde aca: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/using/lspci
<radamantisdeuran> es intel
<radamantisdeuran> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<radamantisdeuran> 	Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072
<radamantisdeuran> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46
<radamantisdeuran> 	Memory at f0300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
<radamantisdeuran> 	I/O ports at 18d0 [size=8]
<radamantisdeuran> 	Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, el soporte 3D es limitado en graficas intel segun tengo entendido
<synflag> el flood radamantisdeuran
<carlosubuntu__> por cierto como compruebo que tarjeta grafica tengo?
<synflag> carlosubuntu__:
<synflag> lspci |grep VGA
<carlosubuntu__> ok
<radamantisdeuran> y yo k
<synflag> radamantisdeuran: que no te anda?
<radamantisdeuran> pues k con windows tenia un brillo k te cagas
<synflag> ah eso
<synflag> pasa a veces
<synflag> con algunas placas
<radamantisdeuran> pero con ubuntu parece k ha perdido fuerza la pantalla
<synflag> segun cono funcione el modulo de video
<synflag> que placa es radamantisdeuran ?
<radamantisdeuran> intel
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, yo tengo una samsung q35 y lo del brillo me funciona con las teclas fn + los cursores
<synflag> no se radamantisdeuran
<synflag> yo no tengo problemas de brillo
<radamantisdeuran> dices fn y f7
<synflag> y la tecla Fn anda bien
<carlosubuntu__> me sale esto: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<synflag> sisi
<synflag> yo tengo una lenovo x60
<radamantisdeuran> no funcionan
<synflag> a mi sip
<radamantisdeuran> solo la del sonido y otra
<synflag> no uso ubuntu
<synflag> sera eso
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, en el mio es mas brillo el cursor arriba + fn
<synflag> el mio es Fn + Inicio
<carlosubuntu__> vereis yo no tengo controladores privativos instalados en mi sistema, y cuando le doy a la opcion del menu para instalarlos no aprece ninguna opcion tampoco
<radamantisdeuran> bueno pos sera que con ubuntu hay menos vidilla
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, que opcin de menu , controladores adicionales ???
<carlosubuntu__> si
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, no aparece ninguno para escoger??
<carlosubuntu__> dice que no se estan usando controladores privativos, pero en la ventana no aparece ninguno para instalar
<carlosubuntu__> en efecto cossier
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, eso es muy raro!!
<radamantisdeuran> puedo yo instalar eso cossir
<radamantisdeuran> cossier
<radamantisdeuran> para intel
<carlosubuntu__> antiguamente cuando tenia ubuntu 8.04 si los habia, y los instale, pero en ubuntu 10.04 no me aparecen
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, si a mano
<radamantisdeuran> y me imagino que sera dificil
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, los drivers de ATI se llaman fglrx
<radamantisdeuran> aunque si puedes ayudar lo hago
<carlosubuntu__> entonces cossier?
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, abre una consola
<carlosubuntu__> ya
<radamantisdeuran> yo tb please
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, busca por xserver-xorg-intel o algo asi
<radamantisdeuran> donde lo busco
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, has mirado en controladores adicionales??
<carlosubuntu__> que hago en la consola
<radamantisdeuran> si y no hay ninguno
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, instala el pastebinit
<radamantisdeuran> pone que NO estoy usando los controladores  privativos
<cossier> radamantisdeuran, pero sale alguno para escoger
<cossier> ??
<radamantisdeuran> ninguno
<carlosubuntu__> cossier eso es un cliente pastebin en consola
<carlosubuntu__> ?
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, si
<radamantisdeuran> ninguno
<cossier> carlos que version de ubuntu usas
<carlosubuntu__> ok cossier ya esta instaqlado
<carlosubuntu__> 10.04.3 LTS
<radamantisdeuran> ninguno cossier
<carlosubuntu__> ?
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, ve al directorio cd /etc/X11
<dabor_> radamantisdeuran, no existen controladores privativos para INTEL
<carlosubuntu__> ya
<radamantisdeuran> entonces asi se queda
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, averigua si hay un archivo xorg.conf
<carlosubuntu__> no hay no
<cossier> vale
<radamantisdeuran> dabor entonces asi se queda
<carlosubuntu__> si acaso hay esto: /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, ahora sudo apt-get install fglrx
<dabor_> radamantisdeuran, asi queda el driver, pero el tema del brillo tendrias que ver si se puede modificar
<carlosubuntu__> no se puede cossier
<radamantisdeuran> pues como
<radamantisdeuran> por favor
<dabor_> radamantisdeuran, tan grave es???
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, tu tarjeta es muy moderna creo es posible que debas reinicar si algo va mal en modo recuperacion
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, que error da '
<cossier> ?
<radamantisdeuran> simplemente cuando hay mas claridad no se venada
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, has puesto sudo antes
<radamantisdeuran> pero en windows no pasaba
<carlosubuntu__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692581/
<dabor_> radamantisdeuran, no tiene una tecla para aumentar el brillo?
<radamantisdeuran> no me van las fn
<radamantisdeuran> otra cosa que perdi con ubuntu
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, tienes el synaptic abierto cierralos todos
<carlosubuntu__> coño es verdad
<carlosubuntu__> parece que se esta instalando
<radamantisdeuran> El Viajante vendrá en una de las formas preestablecidas. Durante la rectificación del Vuldronaii el Viajante toma la forma de un gran Torb. Luego, durante la tercera reconciliación del último suplicante de los Meketreks escogieron otra forma para él: ¡la de un gran Sloar! Muchos Shubs y Zuuls descubrieron lo que era asarse en el fondo del Sloar aquel día, os lo aseguro
<cousteau> ...
<carlosubuntu__> ¿?¿¿¿?¿?
<braiam> canal equivocado chico radamantisdeuran
<cousteau> ese es el error que te sale?
<carlosubuntu__> creo que se esta construyendo un modulo del kernel
<dabor_> que canal más raro ese...
<carlosubuntu__> ya esta cossier
<carlosubuntu__> que hacer ahora?
<radamantisdeuran> hesa la cabesa de mi marido ke no esta bien
<dabor_> carlosubuntu__, sudo aticonfig --initial
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, pon aticonfig --help
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, dabor_ ya te lo pone
<dabor_> carlosubuntu__, y despues reiniciar
<carlosubuntu__> sudo aticonfig --initial
<carlosubuntu__> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<radamantisdeuran> El necronomicon, el libro de los muertos, escrito con sangre y forrado con piel humana un antiguo texto sumerio
<carlosubuntu__> aticonfig --help
<carlosubuntu__> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<braiam> carlosubuntu__, que tarjeta tienes?
<dabor_> carlosubuntu__, reinicia y despues ejecuatas esos comandos
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, ponme en pastebin este comando lshw -c display | pastebinit
<carlosubuntu__> http://pastebin.com/eRvpF9tG
<radamantisdeuran> soy jonh titor y vengo del futuro
<radamantisdeuran> por favor olviden internet y tendran futuro
<carlosubuntu__> joder radamantisdeuran
<radamantisdeuran> ok
<radamantisdeuran> ya lo dejo
<radamantisdeuran> sorry
<radamantisdeuran> un saludo a todos
<carlosubuntu__> http://pastebin.com/eRvpF9tG cossier
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, ya lo vi
<radamantisdeuran> y gracias de todas formas
<carlosubuntu__> y que opinas?
<radamantisdeuran> soys muy amables
<cossier> estas en el directorio X11
<carlosubuntu__> en efecto
<cossier> se ha creado un archivo xorg.conf
<carlosubuntu__> eeeh donde?
<radamantisdeuran> no dejen de verlo
<radamantisdeuran> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bo5UGIQrRg
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, en /etc/X11
<radamantisdeuran> me parto
<carlosubuntu__> no lo veo
<carlosubuntu__> no no, eso sigue como antes
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, ahhh!! el aticonfig no lo ve reinica y luego vuelves
<carlosubuntu__> el ordenata lo reinicio?
<cossier> espera
<cousteau> radamantisdeuran, hay un canal de offtopic, esto es para soporte
<carlosubuntu__> ¿?
<carlosubuntu__> cuando reinicio?
<carlosubuntu__> cossier
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, estaba leyendo esto http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<carlosubuntu__> ah ok cossier
<carlosubuntu__> ;)
<cossier> el fglrx no es el driver legacy, el legacy es el driver ati
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, el fglrx no te sirve
<carlosubuntu__> vaya
<carlosubuntu__> y como hago?
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx
<carlosubuntu__> me imaginaba
<cossier> carlosubuntu__, luego aptitude search video-ati y dime si esta instalado aparece un "i"
<carlosubuntu__> ya esta desinstalado
<carlosubuntu__> ok
<carlosubuntu__> i   xserver-xorg-video-ati          - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver w
<carlosubuntu__> p   xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg      - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver w
<carlosubuntu__> ;)
<carlosubuntu__> sigues ahi cossier? :P
<carlosubuntu__> vaya
<mr_weed> ?
<carlosubuntu__> se fue cossier
<carlosubuntu__> ju al fina me quede sin saber como instalar lso drivers de la ATI
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-10
<root___> hola
<root___> alguien sabe el canal de seguridad informatica?
<xangua> empezando porque no deberías entrar a irc como root :)
<root___> jaja estoy en android en mi phone
<root___> y cuesta usar el vi
<[Kernel_Panic]> hola
<chilicuil> hola [Kernel_Panic]
<Costeelation> quiero instalar ubuntu en 5 computadore pero quiero saber como hago para crear una version de ubuntu que tenga las aplicaciones que yo quiero y para no instalar de nuevo en cada pc
<chilicuil> Costeelation: mmm, podrias crear un script que instale todos tus programas / configuraciones a partir de una imagen minimalista, puedes lograrlo con puppet http://puppetlabs.com/ , necesitaras un sistema de provisionamiento tambien, como maas https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS o lo que es lo mismo (tftp + netboot + dhcpd)
<chilicuil> Costeelation: tambien lo puedes hacer de la forma menos profesional instalando ubuntu en una compu y clonando el disco duro a las otras maquinas
<Costeelation> :o
<Costeelation> muchaas gracias le echare un vistazo a toda esa info :D
<chilicuil> buena suerte Costeelation
<Costeelation> aunque estoy chismosiando con un software llamado ubuntu-builder
<Costeelation> vamos haber que tanto puede servirme chilicuil
<chilicuil> Costeelation: seguro tambien te servira si tu unico proposito es instalar esas 5 computadoras, las aplicaciones que te recomende mas arriba son para 100~ equipos, y yo he utilizado con relativa eficacia la tecnica de clonacion hasta con 30 equipos
<Costeelation> pero clonar el disco duro seria en que sentido
<Costeelation> ps tendria que sacarlo de un pc y copiar los archivos a otro?
<chilicuil> Costeelation: en el sentido de que tengas equipos exactamente iguales
<Costeelation> :o
<Costeelation> ajam pero la manera de hacerlo
<chilicuil> Costeelation: no, puedes hacer clonacion de discos por red, tambien sirve que hagas lo que mencionas, sacar los discos duros, irlos conectando a un equipo y copiarlos entre si
<Costeelation> mmm aun desconozco la clonacion por red, dame una idea
<chilicuil> Costeelation: la idea es que crees un sistema como Maas, con tftp+netboot+dhcp que carge un sistema minimalista a tus clientes, cuyas unicas instrucciones seran las de copiar datos de un lugar al disco duro (clonacion del disco duro), puedes usar http://www.clonezilla.org/clonezilla-SE/ que ya viene equipado para hacerlo
<Costeelation> orale eso suena muy bueno :)
<[Kernel_Panic]> hay alguien!?
<Costeelation> :S
<coyote_bilbao> hola
<t0ken_> alguien me puede ayudar con los temas shell de ubuntu 14.04
<lana> alguien sabe como se cambia el nombre del ordenador
<flypp> lana, /etc/hostname
<flypp> ponle un nombre allí
<flypp> luego haces "sudo service hostname.sh" para que el sistema registre el cambio. De todas formas igual no ves el cambio hasta que inicies una nueva sesión
<lana> ok
<lana> con consala tengo quecambiar el alchivo host y hostname
<lana> pero sepuede hacer de forma grafica?
<flypp> sí, si usas gnome por ejemplo-> alt+f2 -> gksudo /etc/hostname
<flypp> igual hay otra forma más gráfica... pero ni idea
<noseasasi> buenasss
<jpedro_55> helooo
<wlan3> ¿Hola?
<wlan2> toc toc
<wlan2> Segura estoy que alguien sabe cómo impedir que usuarios normales apaguen el sistema
<wlan2> Y buscando eso en google sólo encuentro cómo quitar la confirmación de apagado -.-'
<boottella> hola , estoy tratando de instalar lubuntu en mi pc, pasa algo extraño, usando el livecd el os funciona normalmente con todas sus aplicaciones, pero cuando lo quiero instalar no lo puedo lograr, pudiera usarlos desde el live pero con 640  de ram me limita mucho, tengo que instalar full. el problema concreto es que:
<boottella> arranca el instalador pero se cierra despues de configurar la sesión , idiomas y esas cosas
<boottella> y queda el icono dando vueltas como si estubiera trabajando algo.. sera el instalado?
<boottella> dudo que lo sea realmente , o que lo este haciendo correctamente ya que despues de un par de horas la cosa sigue igual, no avanza..
<boottella> alguna sugerencia?
<boottella> ah , me olvide de un detalle , ya hice el md5 , esta perfecto
<boottella> gracias, espero sus sugerencias
<boottella> hello... alguien tubo una experiencia similar a esta ??
<boottella> alguna solución ?
<boottella> chau gracias por la gran ayuda!!
<boottella> ajajj
<boottella> cuando despierten todos vuelvo..
<esmirlin> hola, dónde puedo hacer preguntas sobre ubuntu-gnome-remix 12.10?
<juan22arg> hola
<kurama10> ho
<kurama10> la
<juan22arg> Hola estoy configurando ubuntu server y no puedo configurar las placas de red en el fichero interfaces. no se como hacer para establecer una como predeterminada
<juan22arg> son 4 placas y una sola sale a internet. si pongo el comndo route me marca como default otra puerta de enlace
<juan22arg> no hay algun auto eth0 default
<kurama10> juan22arg: tienes conectadas todas las tarjetas ?
<juan22arg> sip
<kurama10> ok y todoas estan sobre la misma red ?
<juan22arg> si
<juan22arg> no perdon
<juan22arg> una sola esta conectada a internet
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> vamos a suponer tienes cada tarjeta de red esta en un segmento diferente... 192.100, 192.101, 192.102 y 192.103 por decirlo asi
<kurama10> ?
<juan22arg> a hay veo eso
<kurama10> dale un ifconfig en la consola
<juan22arg> la puerta de enlace decis?
<kurama10> dices que todas las tarjetas de red las tienes conectadas no ?
<kurama10> todas estan con cable de red
<juan22arg> no 2 esta conectadas pero sin cables y sale a la wan y otra entra a la lan
<juan22arg> 2 estan conectadas pero sin cables, una sale a la wan y otra entra a la lan me esplico
<juan22arg> tengo 4 placas de red
<kurama10> sip lo que necesistas ahi es configurar tu routeo
<kurama10> y el trafico
<kurama10> como lo vas a querer
<kurama10> usando regloas de firewall y tablas de routeo
<juan22arg> tengo configurado ip tables y squid,
<juan22arg> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o fibra -j MASQUERADE
<juan22arg> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i redlocal -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<juan22arg> pero funciona unicamente si estoy conectado a fibra
<Solar755> hola que tipos de balance de carga puedo hacer con iproute2
<Solar755> y alguna pagina de como configurarlos
<Solar755> graciasss
<wlan2> Solar755, creo que acá no sabemos gran cosa sobre el tema
<wlan2> .__.
<Solar755> hola puedo hacer con iproute2 balanceo de carga con rolerancia a fallos de laguna coneccion
<wlan2> @slap ppp0
<wlan2> !slap ppp0
<kubot> wlan2: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<wlan2> !slap ppp0
<wlan2> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<wlan2> pues eso
<wlan2> au revoire
<idroj07> Como es posible que en /etc/X11 no tenga el archivo xorg.conf ??
<mimecar> no lo lleva desde hace tiempo
<idroj07> Ah vaya.. es que me he comprado un ratón inalámbrico y quería cambiar las DPI's de esta forma(http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/45886#.UE4YehWlj3w) para que fuera menos sensible. Y para ello en el post te pide modificar el xorg.conf   ¿Hay alguna forma de cambiar las dpis sin crear archivo o creándolo para modificarlo?
<mimecar> configuralo en gnome
<idroj07> vale. creo que ya lo he resuelto con "xset m 1"
<mimecar> que forma de complicarse él solo
<Monkey_> hola
<jcs3f364363> Hola, ¿alguien seria tan amable de decirme qué pasos hay que hacer para reportar un bug del kernel?
<duhnnie> hola a todos, tengo un problema, estoy con ubuntu 12.04 en VirtualBox conW7 como host, hice un cambio en el archivo etc/environment y al reiniciar me sale un mensaje con título "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<duhnnie> hola a todos, tengo un problema, estoy con ubuntu 12.04 en VirtualBox conW7 como host, hice un cambio en el archivo etc/environment y al reiniciar me sale un mensaje con título "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<m4v> duhnnie: ni idea, no es un problema de Ubuntu eso. Pregunta en #vbox
<duhnnie> m4v: estás seguro? antes funcionaba de maravilla
<m4v> eso es un mensaje de virtualbox, ni idea que es
<m4v> duhnnie: lo que hay en environment es solamente el PATH
<duhnnie> m4v: si, incluí el path de un directorio y nada mas, entonces descartas que sea ese el problema?
<m4v> duhnnie: prueba en ponerlo como estaba
<duhnnie> m4v: ok, podría modificar el archivo por la terminal, pero necesito acceder a la terminal primero, me podrias guiar hasta llegar ahí?
<m4v> alt+ctrl+f1 debería mandarte a una tty
<duhnnie> m4v: gracias, no me sabía esa, soy principiante en linux
<jcs3f364363> Hola, ¿los kernel bug report se notifican en launchpad?
<m4v> jcs3f364363: si es un bug en ubuntu
<duhnnie> m4v: ya modifqué el archivo a como estaba inicialmente, hice un reboot, pero el problema persiste
<jcs3f364363> si con kernels anteriores no sucedía, ¿es un bug?
<m4v> jcs3f364363: puede ser. ¿cuál es el problema?
<jcs3f364363> al intentar usar la webcam el sistema se congela con el kernel 3.5.3 y no me sucedia con el 3.2.0
<m4v> probaste en volver al 3.2 a ver si anda?
<m4v> desde el grub tienes la opción para bootear con los kernels más viejos
<jcs3f364363> mv4:ok, gracias. voy a probar
<jcs3f364363> mv4
<m4v> si vuelve a funcionar debe ser un bug en el kernel, si  sigue sin andar, debe estar en otra parte el problema
<jcs3f364363> mv4: Si es un bug, ¿lo reporto en ubuntu?. ¿Tendré que añadir el resultado de algun comando?
<jcs3f364363> mv4: Probado el kernel antiguo y funciona. El nuevo no.
<m4v> jcs3f364363: utiliza un driver especial esa webcam? algo que se compila por ejemplo?
<jcs3f364363> mv4: no, nada de drivers privativos ni tuve que hacer nada especial al instalar ubuntu. Es la webcam integrada del portátil
<m4v> jcs3f364363: fijate si no está ya reportado el problema, sabés el modelo de la portatil?
<jcs3f364363> si, lenovo thinkpad edge 11 0328-5GG
<jcs3f364363> mv4: ¿dónde miro si está reportado?
<m4v> buscas en https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<m4v> jcs3f364363: ejecutá lsusb en una terminal y pasá lo que salga en un pastebin
<m4v> !paste jcs3f364363
<kubot> jcs3f364363: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<matias> buenas noches
<Guest73587> e tratado de instalar adobe flas player de todas las maneras e incluso hoy actualise mi sistema que es xubuntu 12.04 y firefox me desia que faltaban unos plugins para ver you tube
<Guest73587> clip en instalar
<Guest73587> y me devolvio la informacion que no se pudo instalar el mismo
<jcs3f364363> kubot: gracias!
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'gracias!'.
<jcs3f364363> mv4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197631/
<Guest73587> fuy denuebo e trate de bajar el archivo .tar de la misma pagina de flas player dado que me decia que me faltaba el ultimo flas.
<Guest73587> y descomprimo pego en user pero ahun sigo sin ver videoas
<Guest73587> ayuda señores nose que eslo que ahun hago mal o le falta a esta pc
<dylan66> tu ubun tu es 32 o 64?
<Guest73587> de 32 xubuntu 12.04
<Guest73587> alguien por casualidad conoce como hacer una descarga .deb de flas player
<Guest73587> pues .tar no se que es loque hago mal o me falta ejecutar algo pero ahumn no puedo ver videoas en mi pc
<dylan66> tienes dos maneras de hacerlo
<Guest73587> si desime
<dylan66> una instalarlo desde el centro de software flash plugin nonfree
<Guest73587> no me sale en sinaptis
<Guest73587> o desde el centro del sof de xubuntu
<dylan66> la otra bajar el .tar escomprimir y copiar el libflashplayer.so
<dylan66> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Guest73587> dylan ahi encontre uno en el centro sof deve ser con esta ultima actualiacion de sistema que bajo el paquete
<Guest73587> esta instalando aver como me ba regreso en un toque
<dylan66> oh
<Guest73587> y si no seguimos con la segunda
<Guest73587> ya instalo sera que devo reiniciar el firefox?
<dylan66> claro
<Guest73587> dylan
<Guest73587> ok
<m4v> jcs3f364363: tu cámara es esta: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b1b4 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Lenovo Integrated Camera
<m4v> pero no encontré ningún bug reportado, que raro.
<jcs3f364363> mv4: me ha ocurrido al instalar el kernel 3.5.3  A lo mejor es muy nuevo,
<jcs3f364363> ¿el kernel es el paquete linux?
<m4v> jcs3f364363: AH
<m4v> jcs3f364363: porque no empezaste por ahí :P
<m4v> jcs3f364363: ni me fijé en mirar el kernel que usa Ubuntu y no me dí cuenta, si el kernel no viene de los repositorios de Ubuntu entonces no es un bug
<m4v> jcs3f364363: espera a que 3.5 llegue a Ubuntu
<jcs3f364363> mv4: soy nuevo en esto. Pensé que podía instalar un nuevo kernel como si fuesen piezas sustituibles.
<m4v> son piezas sustituibles, pero no son iguales, el kernel de ubuntu no creo que sea el mismo que viene de kernel.org
<jcs3f364363> mv4: muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda!
<m4v> y como no es un kernel que use Ubuntu no es útil reportarlo, nose si la razón de que no funcione la cámara es porque Ubuntu incluye algún parche o si hay algo mal en 3.5
<jcs3f364363> mv4: Entiendo, muy amable por tu parte.
<duhnnie> hola, me ayudan a incrementar el tamano de mi particion "/"???
<Guest46554> holoa hasta que porfin pude volver
<Guest46554> porfin puedo ver video ahora el sonido es desastroso como asi amigos porque tantos probleas
<Guest46554> tengo xubuntu 12.04 sera por q la pc es vieja
<Guest46554> alguien me podria ayudar a cambiar el sonido o hacer algo para que eso no siga sucediendo
<Guest46554> ahora es mas en crome no puedo ver videos como asi?desistale y volvi a instalar y nada
<Guest46554> en firefox puedo ver uno que otro video pero el sonido es desastroso
<Guest46554> hola alguien save como hacer para que el sonido no sea desastroso a la hora de ver videos
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-11
<Guest46554> como camiar el sonido en xubuntu
<the> hola amigos instale en mi maquina ubuntu 12.04 ahora presento problemas con la tarjeta de video diganme como resuelvo esto
<the> he estado leyendo por la re de instalar el driver de la targeta de video
<the> mi targeta es una nvidia gforce gt 520
<the> me han dicho q la La Solución es volver al controlador anterior, versión 295.33
<the> tengo ya instalada la version 304.43
<Souchiro> weno me voy, nos leemos mañana :D
<Pierrot_> hola amigos, amigas, primos, primas, D: tios, tias, abuelos, abuelas, visiabuleos, visuabuelas, tatarabuelos, tatarabuelas, etc .... RIP
<itxshell> 0.o  no quedo nadie fuera XD
<Pierrot_> XD
<Tiffon> nas
<itxshell> buen dìa
<kurama10> buen dia
<Dark-chc> hola
<Dark-chc> tengo una pregunta
<Dark-chc> si actualizo a traves del gestor de actualizaciones de 11.10 a 12.04, todos mis archivos permanecen exactamente como estan?
<GridCube> deberian si
<GridCube> igual siempre es bueno hacer un backup
<GridCube> no deberia pasar nada
<GridCube> pero por las dudas
<Dark-chc> sabes cuanto tarda mas o menos en actualizarse por completo?
<Dark-chc> un estimativo
<kurama10> Dark-chc: si tus archivos quedan tal y como estan
<kurama10> y el tiempo depende de lo que tengas instalado y la velocidad de internet
<kurama10> Dark-chc: digamos que con una velocidad de bajada de 1 mb/s y con 500 mb de actualizaciones que es el promedio seria 1 a 2 horas aprox, con la descarga instalacion y limpieza del sistema
<Dark-chc> kurama10: muchas gracias
<Dark-chc> quiero actualizar porque quiero probar la nueva version
<Dark-chc> y como es lts
<Dark-chc> alguna recomendacion?
<kurama10> bueno si no quieres hacer corajes con el unity mejor solo quedate con la 11.10 jejeje
<Dark-chc> 11.10 tiene unity
<Dark-chc> de hecho estoy bajo ese entorno grafico
<kurama10> sip pero en el 12 va peor
<Dark-chc> ah si?
<Dark-chc> segun me dijeron estba mejorado
<Dark-chc> entonces vos me decis que me quede con 11.10?
<kurama10> es que mira yo uso ubuntu pero con el manejador de ventanas que se llama awesome
<kurama10> a mi el lo particular el unity no me gusta y se me hace un poco desesperante que no reaccione como se espera
<Dark-chc> entiendo
<Dark-chc> sabes de alguien que use unity, para que me pueda decir si esta mejorado o no?
<kurama10> pues la verdad no ...
<Dark-chc> claro
<Dark-chc> el problema es que tengo miedo de arrepentirme al actualizar
<Benagua> buenas, yo uso Unity, pero no se decirte objetivamente si está "mejorado" o no
<Benagua> eso si, yo he sido muy reacio a usar Unity durante algunas versiones, al final me he "resignado" a usarlo en el netbook
<Benagua> y ahora lo sigo usando en el fijo, eso si, al final, acabo instalándole el Cairo-Dock, y paso bastante del menu lateral que acabo escondiendo
<Benagua> y creo que uso pocas características del Unity
<Benagua> Dark-chc, yo en el fijo de casa si he actualizado, y objetivamente no puedo decir que vaya ni mejor ni peor
<Benagua> Dark-chc, siempre que actualizo, no se si soy el único, tengo la sensación subjetiva de que parece que no vaya tan bien como antes...
<kurama10> ahora las actulizaciones de unity que tiene el 12 no tardarane n verse reflejadas en el 11.10 que tienes Dark-chc
<Dark-chc> entonces me quedo con 11.10
<Dark-chc> el tema es que nunca use lts
<Dark-chc> y me gustaria probar
<kurama10> Dark-chc: na pierdes... actualizalo
<kurama10> si no pues solo reinstalas de nuevo el 11.10
<Dark-chc> si claro
<kurama10> me imagino que particionaste el disco no ?
<Dark-chc> nop
<kurama10> una paritcion para /home otra para / y claro su swap
<Dark-chc> lo hizo solo el ubunut
<Dark-chc> creo que esta todo en lo mismo
<kurama10> mmmm ok
<kurama10> es que asi cuando particionas solo le dices que formate la particion raiz "/" y tu home queda intancto
<Dark-chc> voy a actualizar
<Dark-chc> fuer
<kurama10> okas
<buenaventura> la actualización no tendría que tocar ningún fichero de /home, lo tengas en una partición aparte o no
<Dark-chc> ok
<Dark-chc> bueno saberlo
<buenaventura> si vas a reinstalar o formatear, ahí si tienes que tener la precaución de no pisar el home, porque lo estarías formateando; pero en ese caso solamente
<kurama10> si a lo que me refiero buenaventura es a la reinstalacion es mucho mas facil si esta particionado que estar respaldadno todo
<Dark-chc> igual no tengo tantas cosas
<Dark-chc> y lo tengo respaldado
<Dark-chc> pero voy a probar 12.04
<Dark-chc> que malo podria pasar?
<buenaventura> kurama10: claro, estamos de acuerdo
<buenaventura> Dark-chc: si vas a hacer una instalación nueva y no estás seguro 100% de lo que haces al momento de definir las particiones, entonces haz un backup de cualquier dato sensible que no quieras perder
<buenaventura> ~~
<buenaventura> ¬¬
<Lopulus> hola gente, como hago para eliminar repositorios obsoletos?
<guampa> Lopulus, con GUI: usando synaptic o el gestor de origenes de software; en modo texto borrando/modificando archivos bajo /etc/apt/sources.list.d o el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dark-chc> lo hice muchachos
<Dark-chc> actualize
<Dark-chc> esta mejorado
<Dark-chc> bastante
<Dark-chc> los menues responden muy bien
<Dark-chc> mejoro bastante
<guampa> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Dark-chc> ok....
<guampa> gracias :)
<Dark-chc> funciona muy bien
<Dark-chc> tenes que configurarlo un poquito nomas, acomodar algunas cosas aqui y alla
<carlos_> Hola a todos, me pueden colaborar con esto por favor http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199058/
<Warl0ck> C.CL
<Warl0ck> irc.cl
<jose[7]_> Hola, alguien sabe como instalar de nuevo el gestor de actualizaciones de ubuntu? No se porque no me aparece, se ve que borré algun archivo
<jose[7]_> Hay alguien?
<Eisenhorn> si
<Eisenhorn> si no me equivoco desde synaptic reinstalas update-manager
<jose[7]_> vale gracias ahora lo pruebo
<Eisenhorn> si no, desde el terminal siempre puedes actualizar
<jose[7]_> pues lo tengo instalado
<Eisenhorn> boton derecho reinstalar
<jose[7]_> y no se porque no me aparece en herramientas del sitema/administracion
<Eisenhorn> que version usas?
<jose[7]_> 12.04
<jose[7]_> estoy reinstalado a ver
<jose[7]_> ahora ya me sale
<Eisenhorn> ok
<Monkey_> o/
<jose[7]_> la verdad es que no se porque me pasan estas cosas
<jose[7]_> tambien en aplicaciones de inicio no me sale nada
<jose[7]_> eso tambien se puede reinstalar
<Eisenhorn> en inicio si pones aplicaciones al inicio no te sale?
<jose[7]_> tengo la versión 12.04 pero con el escritorio gnome-classic
<jose[7]_> si pero no me sale ninguna aplicacion
<Eisenhorn> y antes te salían?
<jose[7]_> vaya ahora si me salen
<jose[7]_> se solucionó también al reinstalar
<jose[7]_> todo eso puede ser que pase porque tengo el gnome classic como escritorio?
<Monkey_> dejaron de dar soporte para gnome 2.x
<jose[7]_> entonces es mejor dejarlo con unity?
<Monkey_> si el problema que crees que es con gnome classic persiste entonces hacer el cambio no daña
<jose[7]_> porque ya me estaba rayando pensando que habia borrado algo y por eso el problema
<jose[7]_> Ok muchas gracias a los 2 estuve buscando buen rato por google i no encontraba la solución, menos mal que aqui siempre hay alguien
<Eisenhorn> de nada, y haz caso a monkey_ si ves que sigues teniendo problemas
<Eisenhorn> pues vuelve a Unity
<jose[7]_> si al final creo que tendré que hacer eso, aunque no me gusta nada  pero bueno será acostumbrarse
<Eisenhorn> o prueba Gnome 3
<jose[7]_> si lo probé, no está nada mal
<Eisenhorn> y tuviste problemas?
<jose[7]_> no lo tuve mucho tiempo asi que no puedo opinar pero me gustó
<Monkey_> para los pro amantes de linux gnome 3 es un desastre como escritorio
<jose[7]_> Lo que pasa es que estoy tan acostumbrado a este escritorio que se me hace un mundo cambiar
<Monkey_> existe un fork de gnome 2: mate y cinnamon
<Monkey_> y otros aunque no recuerdo
<jose[7]_> A ver si los pruebo en maquinas virtuales
<Monkey_> i3
<jose[7]_> me voy a cenar gracias de nuevo y buenas noches
<korridor> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<granjero> hola, como les va?
<granjero> el tio google no me sabe responder como hacer para solucionar un problema de unity. no muestra más las aplicaciones. es como si el lente aplicaciones se hubiera muerto
<granjero> alguna idea?
<granjero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911109&page=2 ahi encontré la solución. borrar ~/.cache/software-center
<Costeelation> !pastebinit-es
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pastebinit-es'.
<Costeelation> como pego un texto usando la consola con el comando pastebinit?
<Costeelation> asi: <texto> | pastebinit -b
<Costeelation> esa es mi logica pero obvio no da, debe haber un comando antes del texto
<guampa> Costeelation: el comando pastebinit dejo de funcionar hace un tiempo, por lo que se
<guampa> cambiaron la api en el sitio del pastebin
<Costeelation> a mi me funciona con comandos
<Costeelation> yo no lo pego en pastebin
<Costeelation> paste.ubuntu.com
<Costeelation> :)
<guampa> ah, con el switch -b ?
<guampa> Costeelation: excelente :D ahi si anda
<Costeelation> :D
<Costeelation> es muy util
<guampa> si queres solo escribir directamente, escribi y termina con ctrl+d
<guampa> si que es un comando util, le voy a poner un alias para que trabaje con el pastebin de ubuntu
<Costeelation> venga venga como que termine con ctrl+d
<Costeelation> dame un ejemplo
<guampa> ctrl+d es el caracter "fin de archivo", con eso señalas que termino la entrada
<guampa> simplemente corre "pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com" por ejemplo y escribi directamente
<guampa> luego ctrl+d para poner el caracter fin de archivo / EOF
<Costeelation> Unable to read :
<Costeelation> pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com <aqui escribo el texto?> ctrl+d
<guampa> no
<guampa> solo el comando
<guampa> luego cuando el comando esta corriendo y aceptando la "entrada estandar" ahi escribis
<guampa> y cerras la entrada estandar con EOF
<guampa> 1) pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guampa> 2) escribir
<guampa> 3) ctrl+d
<Costeelation> estoy tratando
<Costeelation> no lanza la url
<Costeelation> esperemos
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> funcionoooo
<Costeelation> :D
<guampa> :D
<Costeelation> muchas gracias guampa
<guampa> de nada amigo, por cierto todos los progs que aceptan entrada estandar funcionan igual
<guampa> incluyendo el shell, proba poner ctrl+d en el prompt nomas
<Costeelation> si esa no me la sabia
<Costeelation> ahora si le sacare el jugo
<guampa> ciertamente fue un hallazgo el dia que no tuve que escribir mas "exit" para salir del bash :)
<Costeelation> si de me entero tambien
<Costeelation> lo aprete 2 veces
<Costeelation> y se cerro :D
<guampa> lol
<Costeelation> tambien cierro la terminal con ctrl w
<guampa> si, eso es del programa de terminal
<guampa> lo de ctrl+d es de otro programa
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-12
<Bkbk> hola
<Bkbk> Como puedo poner esto:    for a in \! \*; do echo $a; done    y que no se muestren todos los archivos y se muestre el * asi:
<Bkbk> !
<Bkbk> *
<Bkbk> ????
<chilicuil> mejor preguntar en #bash
<Bkbk> Gracias lo puse en #bash en ingles a ver si me contestan.
<Exio> puedes usar comillas
<Exio> simples o dobles, segun que necesites *las primeras no expanden variables*
<Bkbk> Me contestaron es asi: for a in ! \*; do echo "$a"; done
<Bkbk> :)
<chilicuil> gracias por compartir la respuesta
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, cómo hago para que un usuario estandar pueda acceder a su escritorio sin necesidad de poner su contraseña y sin que sea un inicio de sesion automatico...
<ivedci89-desktop> ???
<ivedci89-desktop> ya lo encontré!!!
<chilicuil> como es eso ivedci89-desktop ?
<ivedci89-desktop> "iniciar sesion sin contraseña"
<ivedci89-desktop> en ubuntu doce
<chilicuil> ok
<nmid00> hola !!
<Ariana> buenas noches alguien sabria sacarme esta duda quisiera saver si en xubuntu tambien se puede hacer instalando alien convertir paquetes  .tar en . deb porque se me complica una barbaridad descomprimir y pegarlo creo q en user   el paquete .tar  de adobe flas player dado q
<Ariana> no puedo ver videos en chrome
<Ariana> y en cima el sonido es desastroso ya sea en firefox como en chrome
<Ariana> habra una manera de cambiar el tipo de sonido en cuanto a sotwart
<Ariana> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/59921#.UE_ZEbKTsV4
<Ariana> estaba leyendo este tutorial pero no me animo del todo sera que alguien me pueda guiar por favor
<guampa> Ariana: pero es que el flash no necesitas pasarlo desde tar ni nada con alien hacia deb, lo tenes en los repos de xubuntu
<guampa> podes instalarlo desde synaptic
<guampa> lo de sotwart no se que es
<Ariana> pasa que en firefosx ya puedo ver videos pero el sonido es malisimo y en chrome me dice q no se a podido instalarv el complemento que debo instalar flas plater
<guampa> que version de xubuntu?
<nmid00> desde que pagina intestar ver el video
<Ariana> a me referia a que si hay alguna manera de cambiar el sonido el paquete q se encarga de reproducir el sonido en el sistema
<Ariana> 12.04
<Ariana> de youtube
<nmid00> solo te sucede con chrome
<nmid00> lo del sonido
<Ariana> si
<Ariana> que no puedo ver videos si
<guampa> como instalaste chrome?
<Ariana> y el sonido con todo el sistema y mas cuando estoi navegando
<Ariana> de la pagina principal
<Ariana> primero de los repo
<guampa> y que paso con el de los repo?
<Ariana> y desistale y despues de la pagina principal
<Ariana> lo mismo
<Ariana> me sale que necesito la ultima vercion de adobe flas player y me redireciona a la pagina para descargarlo
<Ariana> e ahy el problema porque no se descmprimir la descarga .targ}
<Ariana> que creo q es la q debo bajar
<Ariana> o devo bajar rpm , yum , o tar.gz
<guampa> Ariana: si ya te anda el flash en firefox, ya tenes instalado flash
<guampa> podes hacer que el chrome use el mismo plugin, no es necesario reinstalarlo
<Ariana> y porq no puedo ver en chrome
<guampa> porque no sabe como ubicar el dll de flash
<guampa> abri una terminal
<Ariana> ok
<braybaut> hola Ariana me puedes dcir que problemas tienes para mirar si te puedo ayudar
<Ariana> no puedo ver youitube en chrome me dise q me falta la ultima vercion de flas
<Ariana> y en firefox si puedo ver
<Ariana> mas aya q el sonido es desastroso
<braybaut> ummm
<braybaut> mira
<Ariana> ya la abri guampa
<braybaut> instalal los paquetes restingidos
<braybaut> de ubuntu
<Ariana> ya lo ise creo
<Ariana> guampa
<guampa> Ariana: corre este comando en la terminal: ls /opt
<Ariana> ok
<guampa> fijate si aparece una linea que diga google o chrome
<Ariana> ok
<Ariana> salio google
<Ariana> en color azul
<Ariana> para que es ese comando si c puede saver?
<guampa> pone ls /opt/google
<guampa> es para mirar lo que tenes en el disco
<guampa> /opt/google es un directorio
<guampa> (o "carpeta" como le dicen ahora)
<Ariana> ahora salio chrome
<guampa> ok, entonces tenes chrome instalado en /opt/google/chrome
<Ariana> si
<guampa> hace un directorio para los plugins de chrome, con este comando: sudo mkdir /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<Ariana> lo q pasa es que no puedo ver videos de you tube por ahi
<Ariana> ok
<guampa> si el comando corre sin problemas, no te va a devolver ningun mensaje
<Ariana> ok ahora
<guampa> ahora hay que ver adonde esta el dll de flash
<Ariana> como as
<guampa> espera
<Ariana> ok
<nmid00> libflashplayer.so
<guampa> gracias nmid00
<guampa> pone sudo locate libflashpĺayer.so
<Ariana> dice que no ce encontro la orden
<guampa> ese es el nombre nomas, hay que ver donde esta
<nmid00> si no se encuentra desde la consola    apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<matias> hola en la ootra pc estoy como ariana
<braybaut> ariana en la pag de flash player esta la opcion de descargar flash para chromium
<braybaut> pruebala
<Guest77449> me pasas el comando nuebamente porfa por q esta pv solo tiene 512 y es un poco lenta
<guampa> sudo locate libflashpĺayer.so
<Guest77449> si lo que pasa es q no se como descomprimir el paquete .tar.gz
<guampa> si te devuelve una linea que empieza seguramente con /usr/blablabla, es que esta instalado y esa es su ubicacion
<Guest77449> como saverlo?
<guampa> corriendo el comando que te pase
<Guest77449> pasamelo denuebo no se si lo copie mal desde ña otra pc por fabor
<guampa> sudo locate libflashpĺayer.so
<nmid00> hola guampa,  puedo hacerte un consulta?
<guampa> si
<Guest77449> estoi tratando de pasarte un paste
<Guest77449> pero no me abre la pagina
<guampa> Guest77449: podes probar con el programa pastebinit, pero igualmente si el comando funciona te tendria que devolver una sola linea
<guampa> cuantas lineas te devolvio?
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ libflasplayer.so
<Guest77449> libflasplayer.so: no se encontró la orden
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ sudo locate libflashpĺayer.so
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$
<Guest77449> perdonenme se que no se puede hacer esto pero no me abre el pastebin
<guampa> lo estas corriendo en la misma pc anterior?
<Guest77449> si
<guampa> o sea que no te devolvio ninguna respuesta?
<Guest77449> en la afectada es la que estoi usando en este momento
<Guest77449> no
<guampa> corre este comando: sudo updatedb
<guampa> va a tardar un poco probablemente
<guampa> y luego volve a correr el comando anterior, el locate
<Guest77449> no me responde nada
<Guest77449> por las dudas te comento que tengo xubuntu 12.04
<nmid00> podes fijarte en  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<guampa> updatedb tiene que tardar un poco antes de terminar
<Guest77449> ok
<Guest77449> dise que es un directorio
<nmid00> podes instalarlo (apt-get install flashplugin-installer)
<Guest77449> con o sin parentecis
<guampa> si es un directorio podes ver que hay en el con el comando "ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer"
<nmid00> sin
<nmid00> sudo ******
<nmid00> y el comando
<guampa> pero si esta el directorio es que ya esta instalado...
<nmid00> exacto guampa
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ ls /opt
<Guest77449> google
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ ls /opt/google
<Guest77449> chrome
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ sudo mkdir /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<Guest77449> [sudo] password for matias:
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ libflasplayer.so
<Guest77449> libflasplayer.so: no se encontró la orden
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ sudo locate libflashpĺayer.so
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ sudo updatedb
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<Guest77449> bash: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/: Es un directorio
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Guest77449> install_plugin  libflashplayer.so
<Guest77449> matias@matias-VT8361:~$
<Guest77449> disculpen por favor
<Guest77449> no me abre el pastebin en esta pc
<guampa> Guest77449: no vuelvas a hacer eso, por favor
<Guest77449> ok
<Guest77449> disculpa
<guampa> podes instalar el programa pastebinit
<guampa> en todo caso ya estas a un paso
<Guest77449> como si normalmente selecionandolo me abria no se por q ahora no
<Guest77449> no savia q se puede instalar
<Guest77449> bueno guampa que hago amigo
<guampa> sudo cp -a /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<guampa> con eso copias el plugin al dir de plugins de chrome
<nmid00> sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<Guest77449> como pasarte un pastebin?
<guampa> instalas el programa pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest77449> no me responde nada
<guampa> entonces esta bien
<guampa> si no responde nada es que ya lo copio
<guampa> fijate si ves el video en chrome
<Guest77449> ok
<nmid00> guampa conoces algo de Mail Server
<guampa> algo conozco
<nmid00> te consulto, por si te paso
<guampa> decime
<nmid00> engo un servidor local con Posfix - dovecot etc
<guampa> si
<Guest77449> quise abrir youtube y salio arriba que no se pudo instalar el complemento flas
<guampa> Guest77449: cerra y volve a abrir el chrome
<nmid00> pero quiero sincronizarlo con mi servidor de mail hostin que alquilo
<Guest77449> giampa nada
<Guest77449> si no puedo abrir pastebin desde la portada del irc de donde lo puedo abrir
<Guest77449> ok
<guampa> Guest77449: y si probas instalando chromium? la verdad, esta forma manual deberia funcionar, pero ademas es innecesaria, tendria que andar sin problemas directamente
<guampa> por ahi proba chromium en vez de chrome
<guampa> (chromium esta en los repos)
<guampa> nmid00: sincronizar de que manera? queres pasar los mails desde un server a otro?
<Guest77449> ok sale esto
<nmid00> administrar mediante el server local el hostin alquilado con imap
<Guest77449> no se pudo instalar el complemento shockwave flash
<Guest77449> com seria desde el centro de sot
<Guest77449> tendre q desistalar chrome?
<braybaut> nop
<guampa> no, podes tener chrome y chromium instalados
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<guampa> bye Souchiro
<Guest77449> ok
<nmid00> administrar mediante el server local el hostin alquilado con imap
<guampa> nmid00: no se si te entiendo del todo, lo que podes es que tu postfix use de relay el smtp de tu hosting como smarthost, y que un agente como procmail descargue los mails desde tu hosting
<guampa> salvo que tu server local aparezca en DNS, pero no creo que ese sea tu caso
<nmid00> guampa me tngo que ir te en que horario estas mañana me gustaria charlar
<guampa> mañana estare, no problem
<guampa> Guest77449:
<Guest77449> acaba instalar y lo estoi por probar
<Guest77449> ahora te cuento
<guampa> ok, encontre que el chrome tambien tiene un switch para decirle que tiene que levantar los plugins, eso puede hacer que funcione el que le copiaste
<Guest77449> me sale esto en medio de la pantalla negra del video Missin plug-in
<Guest77449> guampa que mas puedo hacer
<guampa> Guest77449: hace una prueba, desde la terminal, corre "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --enable-plugins"
<guampa> (sin comillas)
<Guest77449> ok
<Guest77449> nada guampa
<guampa> te arranca el chrome el comando que te pase?
<Guest77449> si
<Guest77449> sale esto en el pastebin no me lo abre
<Guest77449>  An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<Guest77449> Return to the Pastebin
<Guest77449> si lo abrio
<guampa> o sea, perdona que no lo aclare...tendrias que tener cerrado el chrome, y luego poner ese comando
<guampa> y ahi ver si te reproduce el video
<guampa> ese comando tiene que arrancar el chrome
<Guest77449> estaba cerrado pero lo intento denuebo
<Guest77449> me abre el crome
<Guest77449> chrome
<Guest77449> no me abre you tube
<Guest77449> mejor dicho no puedo ver videos
<guampa> si pones "ls /opt/google/chrome/plugins"
<Guest77449> ok
<guampa> te aparece una linea con el archivo libflashplayer.so ?
<Guest77449> seguido o cierro la terminal y abro de nuebo?
<guampa> no, solo pone "ls /opt/google/chrome/plugins"
<guampa> en una linea y enter
<Guest77449> libflashplayer.so
<Guest77449> esto sale
<guampa> pues la verdad que en cuanto a chrome no se
<guampa> y chromium decis que tampoco anda?
<Guest77449> y en chomiun
<Guest77449> no tampoco
<Guest77449> sale esto en Missin Plug-in
<Guest77449> al abrir video con cromiun
<guampa> fijate tambien desde la terminal, con chromium cerrado, poner chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<Guest77449> ok
<guampa> voy a ver si encuentro algun otro dato
<Guest77449> lo abre pero sigue saliendo en medio del video color negro de fondo Missin Plug-in
<Guest77449> ok gracs amigo
<Guest77449> te espero
<Guest77449> y q opinas con .targ de la pagina de flas player para chrome
<guampa> opino que no
<Guest77449> ok
<guampa> en el chrome
<guampa> en la barra de direccciones, escribi chrome://plugins
<guampa> fijate si hay lineas que digan shockwave flash o flash o cosas asi, en su encabezado en negrita
<guampa> oh, puede que haya dado con el problema
<Guest77449> http://www.chromeplugins.org/
<Ariana> guampa dejemoslño asi
<Guest77449> guampa dejemoslo asi
<Guest77449> gracias ygual
<Guest77449> sabrias por otro lado como hacer para que el sonido no seas tan desasroso
<Guest77449> desastroso perdon
<Guest77449> guampa sera por todo lo que e tratado de hacer ahora no puedo ver videos en firefox
<Guest77449> noooooooooooo
<Guest77449> perdon reinicie y pudo abrir deve de ser por la memoria
<Guest77449> ram q es muy poca
<Guest77449> bueno desde ya muchas gracias por tu tiempo deveras
<Guest77449> me quedare solo con firefox
<Guest77449> saludos y buenas noches
<rbndj8> buenas
<chilicuil> hola rbndj8 o/
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si hay alguna aplicacion k pueda compartir el internet de mi htc a mi pc con ubuntu 12.04
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> sabes si hay alguna aplicacion
<rbndj8> k pueda compartir el internet de mi htc a mi pc con ubuntu 12.04
<rbndj8> alguien me puede decir plis
<rbndj8> chilicuil
<SergioMeneses> rbndj8, pero no deberias configurar el htc para funcionar como accesspoint?
<chilicuil> hola rbndj8 , nop, no tengo ni idea, no tengo un htc =(
<SergioMeneses> la laptop se deberia conectar como a una red wifi cualquiera
<SergioMeneses> no?
<rbndj8> es a trabes del cable usb
<rbndj8> sergio
<d-arker> hola amigos una pregunta
<d-arker> tengo ubuntu isntalado, en mi lap
<d-arker> el problema es que la targeta de red inalambrica fallo y se la quiete
<d-arker> pero ya no tengo internet. con red alambrica afecta esto :S de la targeta de wifi ke se la kite
<Costeelation> holaaa
<Costeelation> alguno sabe por casualidad como cambiarle el idioma a pastebinit?
<darken86> buenos dias
<darken86> amigos
<darken86> soy nuevo por aqui
<darken86> hay alguien
<darken86> e posteado ya en el foro
<darken86> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/171869#.UFBVebQ4IY9
<darken86> este es mi post
<Costeelation> darken86: veo que te respondieron
<darken86> si pero hize todo ello y no solucione
<darken86> Costeelation,  gracias por responderme
<Costeelation> darken86: la verdad no he lidiado con scaners pero a esta hora no esta muy activo este canal, puedes traducir y preguntar en el principal
<Costeelation> o en ask ubuntu
<Costeelation> ps te lo recomiendo para que encuentres solución rapido, si la hay :)
<darken86> e buscado en google  antes de preguntar en el foro
<darken86> y por muchos sitios
<darken86> unos dicen que es de permisos
<darken86> otros dicen otra cosa nose
<darken86> el escanner le reconoce perfectamente voy a linea de comandos y pongo lsusb y sale hay
<darken86> hago el scanimage -L
<darken86> pero voy a entorno grafico y el xsane se lleva unos segundos y no le pilla
<Costeelation> mmm
<Costeelation> tienes precise?
<darken86> Costeelation,  perdona pero nose que es precise
<Costeelation> ubuntu 12.04
<darken86> Costeelation,  dsd terminal me abre programa
<darken86> Costeelation,  si
<Costeelation> mmm
<Costeelation> osea que te abre pero se queda bloqueado
<Costeelation> y no imprime
<darken86> Costeelation,  a ver si le ejecuto el xsane desde entorno grafico aplicaciones graficos arranca programa pero no me detecta el scanner
<darken86> pero sin embargo entro como root desde terminal pongo xsane y si me lanza el programa
<zudo> huele a permisos, desde consola estas lanzando como root, por eso el msg de puede ser peligroso
<zudo> 1 grupos en los que esta tu user?
<darken86> zudo,  eso me dice al lanzarlo dsd consola si
<zudo> 2 permisos y asignación del recurso a que grupo XD, esto debería ser el 0
<darken86> zudo,  y como hago eso al finalizar añadi usuario a grupo scanner o algo asi recuerdo
<zudo> vale y has cerrado sesión despues de meterte en el grupo?
<darken86> si lo hize
<darken86> pero ya tendre un lio de grupos y de usuarios
<darken86> jaja
<zudo> fasi, solo pon id tu_user
<zudo> ai ves grupos que tienes
<darken86> mi id cual es
<darken86> perdonarme
<darken86> toy poco pegao
<zudo> en un terminal escribes id
<darken86> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) grupos=0(root)
<darken86> eso pone
<zudo> estas como root?
<darken86> si
<darken86> como user normal
<zudo> pero inicias sesion como user normal, o directamente te logeas como root?
<darken86> uid=1000(ncclosar) gid=1000(ncclosar) grupos=1000(ncclosar),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(scanner),109(lpadmin),123(saned),124(sambashare)
<darken86> solo hay un user y ese user
<darken86> es root
<darken86> user solo uno
<darken86> perdon
<darken86> usuario ncclosar
<zudo> vale parece que los grupos estan ok
<darken86> no hay mas
<darken86> invitado
<darken86> y ncclosar
<zudo> el scanner es usb? no has jugado con udev verdad? todo es por defecto?
<darken86> zudo,  si es usb no udev no se ke es
<darken86> jaja
<darken86> mira
<darken86> pongo lsusb y me dice esto
<darken86> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<darken86> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:012d Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection V10/V100 (GT-S600/F650)
<darken86> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0482:035c Kyocera Corp.
<darken86> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse
<darken86> el v10 scaner
<darken86> kyocera impresora
<zudo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:012d Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection V10/V100 (GT-S600/F650)
<zudo>  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0482:035c Kyocera Corp.
<zudo> vale pues vamos a ver ese dispositivo que permisos tiene
<darken86> en scanimage -l me dice
<darken86> device `epkowa:libusb:001:002' is a Epson Perfection V10/V100 flatbed scanner
<zudo> ls -l /dev/bus/usb/*
<zudo> todo te rula, pero te faltan permisos, por eso rula root y el resto no
<darken86> ese comando lo hago desde root
<darken86> ya esta el comando lanzado
<darken86> busco bus 001 device 002 de el scaner
<darken86> no
<darken86> /dev/bus/usb/001:
<darken86> total 0
<darken86> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 0 sep 12 10:41 001
<darken86> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 1 sep 12 11:49 002
<darken86> crw-rw-r-- 1 root lp   189, 2 sep 12 10:41 003
<darken86> /dev/bus/usb/002:
<niko> !paste darken86
<kubot> darken86: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<darken86> perdona
<darken86> no kise pegar todo de golpe
<darken86> zudo,  me siges
<darken86> lo siento a todo
<Costeelation> !pastebinit | darken86
<kubot> darken86: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<darken86> Costeelation,  perdona
<darken86> kubot,  lo siento
<kubot> darken86: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<darken86> Costeelation,
<darken86> estas
<Costeelation> no tranquilo es para que uses ese comando que es muy bueno
<Costeelation> y util
<darken86> pues nada
<darken86> quien era el que me estaba ayudando
<Costeelation> zudo:
<Costeelation> no te preocupes. se que encontraras la solucion :) si la de zudo no te rola mas tarde cuando haya mas gente la encontrarás(si la hay) bueno te dejo que me tengo q ir
<Costeelation> saludos
<Costeelation> zcom: ayudale al chamaco xD
<Costeelation> bye bye
<darken86> zudo,  tas por ahy
<darken86> tabamos  casi daANDO
<darken86> con ello
<darken86> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:012d Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection V10/V100 (GT-S600/F650)
<darken86> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0482:035c Kyocera Corp.
<darken86> esos eran
<darken86> el v10 es el escanner
<darken86> ls -l /dev/bus/usb/*
<darken86> pege ese comando y me salieron todos
<darken86> /dev/bus/usb/001:
<darken86> /dev/bus/usb/002:
<darken86> /dev/bus/usb/003:
<darken86> /dev/bus/usb/004:
<zudo> si pero los permisos???
<zudo> a quien pertenece y qpe permisos tiene?
<darken86> zudo,  ok tio
<darken86> como miro eso
<darken86> zudo,  cual es de todos el de el scaner
<darken86> para ke pege solo esa linea
<zudo> lohas hecho ya XD, pega la salida completa del ls -l
<darken86> no que me banean
<darken86> jaja
<darken86> si tengo la salida completa
<zudo> por priv?
<zudo> con los datos del lsusb, debe ser ls -l /dev/bus/usb/001/002   creo
<darken86> zudo,  ya te la pege
<darken86> en priv
<darken86> zudo,  ya te lo copie en privado
<zudo> vale creo que es eso no tienes permisos, mira
<zudo>  crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 1 sep 12 11:49 002
<darken86> zudo,  ok
<zudo> yo probaria 1: darle permisos y testar, si rula 2: regla de udev que lo corrija cuando lo detecte
<darken86> zudo,  ok como seria
<zudo> es decir 1: chown root:lpadmin /dev/bus/usb/001/002
<darken86> chown: cambiando el propietario de «/dev/bus/usb/001/002»: Operación no permitida
<zudo> 2: si te rula:  en /etc/udev/rules.d/99-scanner.rules, metes: ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0122", GROUP="lpadmin"
<zudo> en lugar de 0122 pon 012d
<zudo> el chown como root XD
<zudo> sorry por no avisar
<darken86> en el primer comando que me as dixo zudo  pone chown: cambiando el propietario de «/dev/bus/usb/001/002»: Operación no permitida
<zudo> si XD, que lo hagas como root XD,sorry por no avisar
<zudo> sudo chown root:lpadmin /dev/bus/usb/001/002
<darken86> zudo,  ahora si
<zudo> si quieres en lugar de lpadmin, puedes poner scanner o el grupo que te mole
<zudo> solo recuerda tener permisos
<zudo> prueba ahora el scanner sin root, normalmente
<darken86> zudo,  no meto el segundo comando
<zudo> el segundo solo si ahora funciona
<zudo> el segundo es fijar lo que hemos hecho para que cuando reinicies no tengas que hacer de nuevo el 1
<darken86> zudo,   ahora si va
<darken86> correctamente
<zudo> pues ahora el punto 2
<zudo> 2: si te rula:  en /etc/udev/rules.d/99-scanner.rules, metes: ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="012d", GROUP="lpadmin"
<zudo> cuando reinicies todo estara perfect XD
<zudo> o cuando lo desconectes y vuelvas a conectar vamos XD
<darken86> zudo,  voy con el nano edito en ese fichero no
<zudo> sipe, recuerda con root XD es un fichero de config del sistema
<darken86> zudo,  el fichero esta vacio
<darken86> ?
<zudo> vale, no problemo, tu palante, estas creando una regla, lo malo sería si existiese y no rulase
<darken86> zudo,  ya tengo milinea metida guardo y reincio
<darken86> l unico ke en group e puesto escanner
<zudo> okis, pero antes comprueba que los permisos del fichero son iguales a los de los ficheros del resto del directorio
<zudo> y verifica que la linea es la linea, es decir pegala XD
<darken86> como
<darken86> ya ta pegada
<darken86> en groupen vez de lpadmin puse
<darken86> scanner
<darken86> da igual no
<darken86> yo
<darken86> antes
<darken86> en vez
<darken86> de darselo
<jose[7]_> Hola, tengo la versión de ubuntu 12.04  y me esta fallando el plugin adobe 11.2 al ver vídeos youtube con el navegador mozilla, y con el chromium me sale un trozo de puzzle. Alquien sabe que puede ser? Llevo desde ayer probando cosas
<darken86> a lpadmin se lo hize a scanner
<darken86> en el primer comando
<darken86> zudo,  e reinciao
<darken86> y ya funciona
<zudo> me alegro xD
<darken86> zudo,  me estaba volviendo loco hoy retome el asunto jaja no me dicuenta lo del chat
<darken86> k habia un chat por irc
<darken86> me pegao mucho con google antes
<darken86> jaja
<darken86> lo deje ya porque me dolia la cabeza
<zudo> lo has hecho perfect, has preguntado en foro, has buscado en google y has tirado de la gente, si todos fueran como tu, no habría nunca problemas XD
<darken86> todo estba bien sabia ke era algo d permisos
<darken86> pasare por aqui a saludar y si puedo ayudar a algien
<darken86> pues mejor
<darken86> jose[7]_,  haz un apg-get upgrade y update
<jose[7]_> ok  voy
<darken86> mozilla tiene una actualizacion de no hace muy poco
<darken86> y si no instalar el plugin a mano
<jose[7]_> si esa es la que tengo la ultima versión
<darken86> crome creo que ya viene con el flash instalao
<jose[7]_> que es lo que hace el apt-get upgrade exactamente es que no lo tengo muy claro
<zudo> upgrade actualiza, pero no instala paquetes nuevos (es decir no instalados antes), dist-upgrade actualiza y completa nuevas deps
<jose[7]_> ok me lo apunto jeje
<darken86> http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150250873061900
<darken86> ahy tienes la diferencia
<jose[7]_> lue me lo leo con paciencia
<jose[7]_> voy a probar a ver si va
<jose[7]_> nada no va estoy probando en el mozilla, otra cosas es que solo me pasa con algunos videos
<darken86> con cromeno?
<zudo> about:plugins????
<zudo> lo tienes instalado?
<jose[7]_> como
<jose[7]_> ?
<jose[7]_> about:config?
<darken86> jose[7]_,  me refiero si con el google crome no te pasa
<darken86> ?
<jose[7]_> a vale ya lo vi
<jose[7]_> si me pasa con los 2 navegadores
<jose[7]_> me falla en los 2
<jose[7]_> en about:plugins lo tengo instalado y le acabo de dar a permitir pero no hace nada
<darken86> yo hize un upgrade y upate y no tube que tokar nada
<jose[7]_> ahora mismo en el chromium no me va ningun video me sale un trozo de puzzle en medio de la pantalla y en el mozilla van algunos
<darken86> jose[7]_,  prueba a desisntalarlos y a volvero a instalar a ver
<jose[7]_> los 2 navegadores ?
<jose[7]_> ok pero antes queria saber una cosa
<jose[7]_> hay alguna manera de guardar los marcadores? Pero me refiero a los que vas añadiendo tu 1 por 1 a la barra
<darken86> jose[7]_,  esxportar marcadores
<darken86> tio
<darken86> en mozilla
<darken86> mira
<jose[7]_> no ya es que me he explicado mal
<jose[7]_> me refiero a los que añades en la barra
<darken86> si si sincronizas con gmail kreo ke se hace
<darken86> y tb
<darken86> en preferencias
<jose[7]_> vale voy pues a desinstalarlos
<darken86> marcadores
<darken86> mostrar todos los marcadores
<darken86> se abre catalogo
<darken86> y pone
<darken86> importar y respaldar
<jose[7]_> ok voy
<jose[7]_> para desinstalar completamente como lo harias
<darken86> adios
<darken86> saludos
<jose[7]_> adios
<jose[7]_> nada esto sigue igual hay alguien que tenga idea de que pueda ser
<Pon_tus_nicks_aq> wueeeeeeenas
<Pon_tus_nicks_aq> buenas
<DaRkEn86> wueeeeeeenas
<nmid00> hola darggghola Darken86
<nmid00> buenas chisco
<nmid00> me dan una mano con una configuracion?
<buenaventura> nmid00: dí qué necesitas
<jose[7]_> Hola hay alguien?
<Tiffon> nas
<guampa> !bp jose[7]_
<kubot> jose[7]_: ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<jose[7]_> guampa hola
<jose[7]_> Pues he estado intentando solucionar el problema que tengo para ver videos youtube pero nada
<jose[7]_> el plugin me falla
<guampa> plantea de nuevo el tema, a lo mejor alguien mas tiene algun dato que te pueda ayudar
<jose[7]_> ok
<jose[7]_> Pues no me funciona ningun video de youtube, ya sea con el navegador chromium o el mozilla. He desinstalado y vuelto a instalar navegadores y borrado las carpetas de configuración y nada
<xangua> o puedes usar el reproductor html5
<xangua> jose[7]_: youtube.com/html5
<jose[7]_> xangua,  para reproducir los videos instalo ese paquete?
<jose[7]_> vale ya lo vi voy a probar
<jose[7]_> gracias
<jose[7]_> voy a desinstalar los navegadores otra vez los paquetes flash, joe al final tendré que formatear
<jose[7]_> Bueno sigue igual, no entiendo como al abrir youtube con firefox me dice que el plugin adobe flash ha fallado y lo instalo desde synaptic y me sale lo mismo
<jose[7]_> alguien tiene idea de como arreglarlo porque ya no se por donde tirar
<jose[7]_> ?
<ArletteC> jose[7]_: Hola :)
<jose[7]_> hola
<ArletteC> jose[7]_: Debes ir a el Centro de Software e instalar el plugin.
<jose[7]_> si eso es lo que hago pero no me funciona
<ArletteC> jose[7]_: Buscalo como "flash", creo que te saldrá de 1ro.
<jose[7]_> si voy a instalarlo por enésima vez
<jose[7]_> a ver ahora
<ArletteC> jose[7]_: Hay una sección en YouTube donde lo puedes pasar a HTML5 y funciona sin flash.
<jose[7]_> ya eso me habian dicho
<jose[7]_> ahora funciona
<ArletteC> ¿Sí?
<ArletteC> Que bueno :)
<jose[7]_> he desactivado en complementos/plugins/shockwave flash
<jose[7]_> y ahora funciona
<ArletteC> De todas formas, apoya la idea del HTML5, es mucho más rápido y se ve de mejor calidad, entra aquí ->http://bit.ly/UKnc1F hay te explican como unirte a YouTube HTML5
<jose[7]_> bueno funcionan algunos hay otros que me dice descarga la ultima version flash player
<jose[7]_> voy a ver eso del html5
<jose[7]_> es que antes no he sabido como ponerlo
<ArletteC> Ahí te explican como hacer, enjoy :)
<jose[7]_> pues estoy haciendodolo
<jose[7]_> activo el html5 y luego pongo el parametro detras y el video me sigue pidiendo el plugin
<jose[7]_> voy a revisar
<jose[7]_> bueno voy a dejarlo por un rato que me duele ya la cabeza
<jose[7]_> ta lue
<guampa> si que es raro que el plugin falle asi, nunca lo vi
<guampa> a lo sumo antes en chrome/opera habia que copiar o linkear el plugin para que lo tomara, pero despues salia andando al pelo
<guampa> ahora ni eso, cuando lo instalas listo
<Pierrot> O.o umbrellacorporation_net (el _ es .)
<guampa> Pierrot: ?
<LuiX> hola, gente. necesito ayuda para recuperar datos de una partición NTFS. aclaro que puedo usar google; lo que necesito es orientaciones sobre aplicaciones que pueda usar que sepan por experiencia de ustedes que funcionan bien!
<Glooskep> buenas tardes (mexico)
<rubenlinux> buenas noches (españa)
<rubenlinux> :-)
<Glooskep> :)
<Glooskep> reboot vuelvo
<Glooskep> pues nada no note ningun cambio
<Glooskep> probe cambiar el CONCURRENCY=makefile por shell para acelerar el arranque
<Glooskep> pero no note ningún cambio -,-
<Glooskep> en ubuntu 12.04
<rubenlinux> tal vez en los niveles de ejecucion, si estas en el 2, podrias para el bluetooth, o algun otro que no uses.
<rubenlinux> pienso que asi te ira mas rapido. Es mi opinon, no se si estoy en lo cierto.
<rubenlinux> alguien me corrige??
<Glooskep> prende en 15segundos
<Glooskep> pero es un ocz vertex 4 + 8gbs ram
<Glooskep> he escuchado de algunos con hdd que prenden casi a la misma velocidad...
<ivedci89-desktop> es posible violar la seguridad de una clave por ssh???
<ivedci89-desktop> ah, cómo hacer que los usuarios normales SOLO puedan usar firefox y ningun otro nevegador
<ivedci89-desktop> ???
<ivedci89-desktop> en ubuntu 12
<ivedci89-desktop> how deshabilitar invitado en ubuntu12????
<ivedci89-desktop> !deshabilitar invitado
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<ivedci89-desktop> !invitado
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'invitado'.
<Exio> proba poner eso en "google"
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-13
<ivedci89-desktop> listo lo he encontrado, gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> Exio
<casamercedes> hola gente, ya googlee un poco pero aparece cualquier cosa, tengo ubuntu12, necesito que desde la cuanta de usuario estandar no se pueda tocar el network manager que aparece en el panel superior de unity, pues si me desconectan, mis procesos de administrador no tienen internet...
<GridCube> !detalles | casamercedes
<kubot> casamercedes: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<GridCube> casamercedes, trata de explicarte mejor, aunque tardes mas :)
<casamercedes> GridCube:  ok
<casamercedes> mira dejare mi equipo (desktop) en una sala de estudio de una casa de estudiantes conectado por la wifi... (con un adaptador usb wifi)   pero nunca falta un toqueton que desde la cuenta de usuario que les dejo, me toque en otra red o peordesconectar
<casamercedes> y eso me trabaria las descargas o comparticiones torrent o el servidor web etc...
<casamercedes> yo a veces necesito entrar en este equipo a traves de internet
<casamercedes> por lo que si me desconectan es un problema para mi incluso si me cambiasen de red
<casamercedes> ahora se entiende??? no hay ningun errror solo es una cuestion de settings
<GridCube> casamercedes, osea que lo que vos queres es tener un servicio dedicado de servidor ejecutandose a pesar de cualquiera sea el usuario en otra terminal?
<casamercedes> si
<GridCube> mmhm
<casamercedes> los usuarios se conectan por modo grafico fisicamente desde monitor
<casamercedes> normalmente
<GridCube> bien, lo que deberias hacer es agregar el servidor como un servicio del sistema, que se ejecute automaticamente al inicio del sistema sin intervencion de ningun usuario, de esa forma aunque la maquina se reinicie y sea quien sea el que ejecute una sesion el servicio sigue corriendo en el background
<casamercedes> si eso esta hecho... el asunto es la conexion a internet...
<casamercedes> oque es por wifi
<casamercedes> *que
<GridCube> aja?
<casamercedes> a ver...
<casamercedes> imagina tienes una pc con la cuenta GridCube que es administrador y la cuenta casamercedes que es usuario
<casamercedes> usas una conexion por wifi
<casamercedes> la cual esta tooda configurada para conexion automatica al inicio, y GridCube tiene servidor que lo quiere ininterrumpido...
<GridCube> yes
<casamercedes> pero tambien quiere y necesita compartir el resto del equipo con casamercedes
<casamercedes> pero que casamercedes no tengo acceso a tocar la configuracion de redes
<GridCube> esta bien
<GridCube> podes dejar todo eso configurado como administrador
<casamercedes> (en realidad mi cuenta admin es ivedci89) y desde aqui ( casamercedes) tengo acceso a cambiar de redes o peor desconectar el equipo de internet
<GridCube> no se como, pero se que se puede, tal ves alguien que sepa mas de servidores te pueda explicar, yo nunca los uso
<casamercedes> bien,,, ok "puedo dejar todo eso configurado como administrador" pero como
<casamercedes> ha
<casamercedes> ah bueno ok
<casamercedes> me ire a mi cuenta de serrvidor
<casamercedes> gracias GridCube
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo acceder a los permisos de usuarios? pues en "Cuentas de usuarios" no aparecen los avanzados como antes.
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 12
<darken86> buenos dias
<darken86> buenoss dias
<Monkey> o/
<carlos> Hola buenos dias, alguien podria ayudarme a instalar los binarios para programar C en eclipse con ubuntu?
<inger> Hola buenos dias, alguien podria ayudarme a instalar los binarios para programar C en eclipse con ubuntu?
<sisa> hi, algun solucion /explicacion  con este mensajito: Imposible obtener http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.230.69 80]
<sisa> y con este otro: Se ha detectado un problema en un programa del sistema
<sisa> jo toooos dormios... kg
<inger> sisa, mira si puedes ayudarme tu a mi! jaja
<inger> Hola buenos dias, alguien podria ayudarme a instalar los binarios para programar C en eclipse con ubuntu?
<Eisenhorn> a ver sisa empiezo contigo
<Eisenhorn> lo del http://
<Eisenhorn> si te metes en el enlace te sale el 404
<Eisenhorn> ahi no hay nada
<Eisenhorn> y lo del problema con el programa del sistema
<Eisenhorn> eso y nada es lo mismo
<Eisenhorn> y para carlos/inger te recomiendo leer www.ubuntu-es.org/node/108518#.UFGdCbLN8f4
<inger> voy a ver..
<inger> es que al compilar me dice que no existen los binaris
<inger> binarios
<Eisenhorn> una de las respuestas del enlace que te he puesto pone que
<Eisenhorn> tienes que crear un C Makefile Project
<Eisenhorn> y compilar con Ctrl+B
<inger> vaya..xD
<inger> OK
<inger> voy a probar!
<Eisenhorn> si no, utiliza Geany en lugar de Eclipse para programar en C
<inger> Ahora lo estaba intentando con el geany
<inger> pero tampoco me funciona..
<inger> volvere a windows...
<Eisenhorn> dame un segundo
<Eisenhorn> metete en synaptic
<Eisenhorn> y mira a ver si tienes instalado un paquete que se llama build-essential
<inger> Es que he creado el makefile, he puesto un hello world para ver si funciona con ctrl+B y sigue sin ir
<inger> voy a ver..
<inger> Eisenhorn,  si que tengo instalado el paquete
<inger> El build(ctrl+b) me da este error: make all
<inger> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo «all».  Alto.
<Eisenhorn> pues entonces creo que no te puedo ayudar
<Eisenhorn> no te marca eclipse nada como error?
<inger> si
<inger> al ejecutar me dice que no estan los binarios
<inger> y hacer el make me da el error anterior la consola
<Eisenhorn> me refiero en el codigo
<inger> nono
<inger> el codigo esta bien
<Solar755> hola
<Solar755> estoy  configurando iproute2 para que me aga balanceo de carga. pero no lo hace le cuesta conectarce!!! iproute2 tiene tolerancia a fallos?
<diego> no lo se, es posible. ¿que velocidad manejas?
<Solar755> son dos conecciones de 1 mg y otra mas que dale por fibra optica
<Solar755> estoy intentando hacer un balanceo con tres redes
<Solar755> no hay algun soft como Zentyal que pueda instalar'
<Solar755> sobre ubunut
<Solar755> u
<jose[7]_> Hola, llevo un par de dias intentando solucionar lo de los vídeos youtube que no puedo reproducirlos ni con firefox ni con chromium. En chromium: me dice que el error es por el complemento Shockwave flash, y en firefox: error plugin adobe flash. Pues bien he desinstalado los 2 navegadores y sus carpetas (todo rastro) y de Adobe flash player igual, los he vuelto a instalar y sigue con el mismo problema. Se me ocurrió probar el
<jose[7]_> navegador Arora y con este funciona perfectamente. Tengo la versión 12.04, ya no se que hacer y antes de formatear me quedo con ese navegador. Si tiene idea de que podría ser? gracias
<Solar755> hola conocen algun programa para ver el trafico en las placas de redes instale yplaf pero no ve ve las placas de red
<Eisenhron> te refieres a ver los paquetes?o de forma gráfica?
<Solar755> sip
<matxinada> pero al darle doble clic se me abre como si fuera un disco duro
<matxinada> porque?
<buenaventura> matxinada: no entiendo, quieres descomprimirlo o ver el contenido?
<buenaventura> si le das doble click y lo abre con el gestor de archivadores, tienes un lindo pedazo de botón que dice extrae
<buenaventura> extraer*
<buenaventura> sino, botón derecho y 'Extraer aquí' o algo similar..
<matxinada> no, no me da esas opciones buenaventura
<buenaventura> a qué te refieres con que 'se me abre como si fuera un disco duro'?
<matxinada> imaginate que pongo un pendrive en el puerto usb
<matxinada> pues me hace la misma reaccion
<buenaventura> no acabo de entender, pero haz una cosa: descomprímelo por líne de comandos
<buenaventura> línea*
<matxinada> a ver
<matxinada> cuando le doy doble clic al archivo
<matxinada> se me abre con el montador de archivadores
<matxinada> en lugar de con el descompresor
<buenaventura> ok, y si vas a 'Abrir con... '?
<buenaventura> deberías tener instaladado el Gestor de Archivadores
<matxinada> a, quizas lo he quitado antes sin querer
<matxinada> vale, acabo de instalarlo y ahora si me funciona
<buenaventura> felicidades
<Glooskep> buenos días (mexico)
<StupidLogic> Feliz Día del Informático
<StupidLogic> hoy es 11111111 del año  n___n!
<Glooskep> :D
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> hoy es el dia del bibliotecario
<StupidLogic> -___-
<StupidLogic> es el dia 256 del años dia del informático
<StupidLogic> del año*
<sisa> hola, alguien sabe si hay solucion a esto: Se ha detectado un problema en un programa del sistema ¿quiere informar de este problema ahora?
<StupidLogic> :D informar el problema?
<buenaventura> StupidLogic: es el día 257, lo siento
<buenaventura> es un año bisiesto
<StupidLogic> emmm... es 256
<StupidLogic> no importa si es biciesto...
<StupidLogic> bisiesto o como se escriba...
<buenaventura> StupidLogic: los años bisiestos cae el 12 el día del programador
<StupidLogic> -____- que parte de es el dia 256 del año no se entiende?
<StupidLogic> siempre habra un dia 256 sea bisiesto o no...
<StupidLogic> no existe fecha fija
<guampa> !ot StupidLogic
<kubot> StupidLogic: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<StupidLogic> kubot, la mayor parte del tiempo o no dicen nada.. o no dicen nada...
<kubot> StupidLogic: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<StupidLogic> seee bueno para el tarado que manipulo el bot
<buenaventura> !boca | StupidLogic
<kubot> StupidLogic: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<StupidLogic> pues no es amigable tu comentario
<StupidLogic> en que te afecta?
<StupidLogic> casi siempre esta en silencio..
<guampa> StupidLogic: son simples reglas del canal, disponibles en el topic
<guampa> te animo a que las leas
<GridCube> StupidLogic, eso es bueno, significa que nadie tiene problemas, para hablar de cualquier cosa esta #ubuntu-es-cafe
<StupidLogic> jajaja arre pues.... tienes razon el tonto soy yo... olvidaba que por estos rumbos hay personas que alucinan con estos rollos...
<GridCube> StupidLogic, hay reglas, y todo es mejor si todos las seguimos, si queres seguir discutiendo de esto te invito a #ubuntu-es-cafe, si no te pido que lo terminemos aca.
<StupidLogic> .......
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> tengo una ubuntu instalada con apache2,  mysql y php
<GridCube> que bueno :D
<marcfp> si creo un fichero en /var/www/inde.php que contenga esto : <? echo phpinfo(); ?> i cargo http://localhost/info.php, me muestra el phpinfo
<marcfp> en cambio, si hago un fichero con el mismo contenido que info.php llamado index.php, no me muestra nada
<marcfp> estoy con ubuntu 12
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no creo que la versio tenga nada que ver
<guampa> marcfp: tu pregunta es mas bien relacionada con apache mas que ubuntu
<guampa> tendrias que pasar tu config por pastebin
<buenaventura> marcfp: debería ser <?php ... ?>
<marcfp> buenaventura: no es necessario estrictamente
<guampa> eso depende de la opcion short open tags de php
<buenaventura> ok, gracias
<buenaventura> yo lo tengo en off
<marcfp> guampa: mi config?
<marcfp> que fichero ?
<marcfp> el http.conf ?
<marcfp> o el apache2.conf ?
<buenaventura> marcfp: php.ini
<marcfp> pk el http.conf, lo tengo en blanco
<buenaventura> en principio
<marcfp> buenaventura: que php.ini ?
<buenaventura> el php.ini
<marcfp> buenaventura: que php.ini ?
<marcfp> buenaventura: que php.ini ?
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<buenaventura> tiene que estar bajo /etc/php/, quizá en algún subdirectorio
<marcfp> /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ?
<marcfp> este ?
<buenaventura> sí
<marcfp> buenaventura: lo posteo en pastebin ?
<buenaventura> sí, por favor
<marcfp> lo estoy haciendo
<marcfp> un segundo
<marcfp> ahora no me copia el fichero en el pendrive, para subirlo a la red
<marcfp> maldito sea :(
<guampa> marcfp: hace una prueba renombrando el archivo que funciona a index.php
<marcfp> guampa: lo he echo, y nada
<marcfp> si antes de preguntar, me he estado un buen rato mirando cosillas
<marcfp> pero no hay manera
<guampa> miraste los logs de apache?
<GridCube> marcfp, esa maquina no esta conectada a la red?
<marcfp> si, la tengo a la red ...
<buenaventura> por qué lo pasas en un pendrive entonces?
<marcfp> pero dentro de una maquina virtual ... lo he echo, entrando a la web de pastebin.com
<marcfp> pk lo tenga en una maquina virtual
<GridCube> marcfp, usa pastebinit
<GridCube> pastebinit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<GridCube> deberia estar preinstalado
<marcfp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202881/
<marcfp> gracias GridCube
<marcfp> pastebinit no estava preinstalado, lo he instalado y ya esta
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> viene preinstalado en xubuntu :P
<marcfp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202881/ <- no veo nada de mime aqui :S
<guampa> marcfp: miraste los registros de error de apache?
<buenaventura> marcfp: si pones un echo "hello world" en el index.php funciona?
<marcfp> guampa: no veo nada en el error.log del apache
<marcfp> buenaventura: no, no funciona
<marcfp> buenaventura: mi problema es que NO carga los ficheros .php
<marcfp> en cambio, tengo lo mismo montado en debian wheezy, y funciona bien
<guampa> marcfp: no es que algunos si los carga?
<marcfp> a la perfeccion
<marcfp> pero en ubuntu, no hay manera
<marcfp> he accedido con ubuntu
<marcfp> he isntalado el irssi
<buenaventura> marcfp: empieza explicando bien los problemas
<marcfp> i ya esta
<buenaventura> si no está interpretando ningún php, el problema no es con phpinfo
<marcfp> buenaventura: que no me carga los ficheros .php automaticamente
<marcfp> apache2 no me carga automaticamente los ficheros .php
<guampa> marcfp: empezaste diciendo que un info.php si te lo cargaba, pero index.php no
<guampa> entonces desde hace 20 minutos yo estoy buscando info sobre esa situacion
<guampa> porque haces perder el tiempo a la gente?
<marcfp> guampa: me lo carga si yo pongo http://localhost/info.php
<guampa> en el ubuntu? porque si es asi SI te esta cargando un php en el ubuntu
<marcfp> en cambio, si el contenido de info.php, que es <? phpinfo(); ?> lo meto en index.php no me muestra nada, cuando por defecto lo tendria que cargar, no ? :(
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> has entrado a http://localhost/index.php ?
<marcfp> buenaventura: si, i se queda el navegador en blanco
<marcfp> no muestra nada
<buenaventura> qué tienes como DirectoryIndex?
<buenaventura> qué dice el error_log?
<marcfp> buenaventura: el directoryindex esta en apache2.conf de /etc/apache2/ no ?
<marcfp> no tengo DirectoryIndex en apache2.conf
<marcfp> el que ahora hay, lo he copiado yo a mano, aunque ahora esta comentado al ver que no solucionaba el problema
<marcfp> #marc
<marcfp> #
<marcfp> DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<marcfp> #fimarc
<marcfp> y lo tengo comentado
<buenaventura> ok
<marcfp> y lo he puesto yo
<buenaventura> eso lo tienes en la definición edl vhost?
<buenaventura> del*
<marcfp> no tengo vhost
<marcfp> lo tengo puesto en el default, ya que sera la unica web que estara en esta ubuntu
<marcfp> y no, no lo tengo
<marcfp> lo copio
<marcfp> lo he puesto
<marcfp> he reiniciado el apache2 con /etc/init.d/apache2 restart y sigue igual
<marcfp> lo intento con service apache2 restart
<marcfp> sigue sin mostrar nada
<marcfp> es como si hubiera alguna directiva que no me permitiera ejecutar el php por defecto
<marcfp> o me faltase alguna directiva para ejecutar el php por defecto
<buenaventura> marcfp: según puedo seguirte, el phpinfo en el info.php funciona bien, en ese servidor
<buenaventura> eso es correcto?
<GridCube> probaste haciendo lo que te recomendo buenaventura eso de <?php solo por las dudas pregunto
<buenaventura> GridCube: de todas formas, en el phpini tiene habilitado el short tags, lo verifiqué en el paste
<GridCube> igual digo
<GridCube> por probar
<marcfp> guampa: si
<GridCube> s/guampa/gricube/?
<GridCube> :P
<marcfp> sorry :S
<GridCube> np
<marcfp> buenaventura: si funciona, si accedo a http://localhost/info.php
<marcfp> de no ser asi, no ejecuta ningun php
<buenaventura> mmm
<buenaventura> eso es realmente raro
<buenaventura> tienes instalado el soporte de apache para php?
<marcfp> buenaventura: cual ?
<marcfp> a ver ?
<buenaventura> funciona un echo en el index.php (o calquier otro php)?
<marcfp>  libapache2-mod-php5                    5.3.10-1ubuntu3.3
<marcfp> este ?
<marcfp> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                    5.3.10-1ubuntu3.3                       server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module)
<marcfp> esta instalado
<buenaventura> ok
<GridCube> marcfp, pastebins
<buenaventura> funciona el echo?
<marcfp> buenaventura: el echo en index.php ?
<buenaventura> en cualquier .php
<marcfp> lo escribe
<buenaventura> escribe qué? has puesto <?php echo "Hello world"; ?>, por decir algo?
<marcfp> buenaventura: si
<marcfp> escribe el hello worl
<buenaventura> ok, haz un paste exacto de cómo pones phpinfo(), aunque si es lo único que no te funciona, el phpinfo() en el index, ni caso, déjalo en el info.php para verlo una vez y ya, y revisa el error_log si quieres saber qué pasa
<marcfp> estoy reinstalando el codigo de la web en el directorio /var/www
<buenaventura> ¿?
<marcfp> buenaventura: lo acabo de borrar
<marcfp> pero era asi : <? phpinfo(); ?>
<buenaventura> ok..
<buenaventura> si administras el servidor, de todas formas, no veo la necesidad de usar el phpinfo
<buenaventura> pero hazme caso, revisa el error_log
<marcfp> para comentar en php, como era ?
<marcfp> con # esto, no ?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> lee la documentación de php
<marcfp> con // ?
<marcfp> o con ;
<SISTEMAS_> Buenos dias mis hermanos, necesito crear un script en mi maquina linux que se conecte a otros linux por ssh  y corra un script
<marcfp> ni con //, ni con ; ni con /* asfasf */
<marcfp> esto no funciona
<m4v> SISTEMAS_: ssh maquina1 "comando a ejecutar en maquina1"
<SISTEMAS_> necesito que esta tarea quede en el cron
<m4v> SISTEMAS_: ponelo en el cron?
<marcfp> crontab -e
<marcfp> (creo recordar que era)
<marcfp> SISTEMAS_: man crontab
<m4v> marcfp: fijate de preguntar en #ubuntu-server por tu problema de php
<marcfp> gracias m4v
<SISTEMAS_> Hermanos tengo un server1 y necesito conectarme a un server2 por ssh y correr un script necesito automatizar esa tarea
<marcfp> SISTEMAS_: con contrab -e puedes ejecutar un script que te lo haga
<SISTEMAS_> necesito el script que me haga esa comunicacion entre los dos servers
<SISTEMAS_> un ejemplo
<GridCube> !script | SISTEMAS_
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'script'.
<GridCube> fffffff
<mimecar> SISTEMAS_: cual es la duda concreta
<marcfp> #!/bin/sh
<marcfp> $remoto = 192.168.1.1
<GridCube> marcfp, pastebin :)
<marcfp> $local = '192.168.1.234';
<GridCube> porfas
<SISTEMAS_> Hermanos tengo un server1 y necesito conectarme a un server2 por ssh y correr un script necesito automatizar esa tarea
<marcfp> oks
<GridCube> SISTEMAS_, no lees?!
<GridCube> lee lo que te estamos contestando
<SISTEMAS_> si leo
<SISTEMAS_> pero tengo el mismo problema hermanos
<GridCube> mimecar, te hizo una pregunta, marcfp te estaba dando un ejemplo,
<GridCube> tene paciencia SISTEMAS_
<GridCube> :)
<SISTEMAS_> si estoy leyendo
<SISTEMAS_> necesito es correr un script por ssh
<GridCube> D:
<SISTEMAS_> y que eso quede en el crontab
<GridCube> SISTEMAS_, ya sabemos
<GridCube> espera un momento
<mimecar> SISTEMAS_: ya ejecutas el script en la otra máquina de forma remota? SI / NO
<SISTEMAS_> no hermanos
<SISTEMAS_> me toca entrar a 25 maquinas y hacerlo manual
<mimecar> ¿has ejecutado el comando que te ha dado m4v hace un rato?
<SISTEMAS_> y lo que deseo es ejecutar esa tarea automatica
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> responde a lo que te pregunto
<mimecar> no cambies el problema
<SISTEMAS_> el problema es el mismo hermanos
<marcfp> bye
<mimecar> ok, cuando me contestes seguiremos
<SISTEMAS_> mimecar no
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da el comando de m4v?
<SISTEMAS_> mimecar
<SISTEMAS_> ese comando pide usuario y contraseña
<SISTEMAS_> y necesito automatizarlo
<guampa> eso es por la autenticacion ssh
<mimecar> te funciona el comando si o no
<Exio> usa un par de llaves y fue
<m4v> SISTEMAS_: vas a tener que usar una llave ssh para poder conectarte sin clave
<sisa> hola, alguien sabe si hay solucion a esto: Se ha detectado un problema en un programa del sistema ¿quiere informar de este problema ahora? me sale cada dos por tres. Se conoce alguna solucion?
<buenaventura> sisa: informa del problema
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-14
<Monkey> o/
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<Souchiro> hasta mañana ***
<Marverick> nos vemos
<Souchiro> ya pensaba que era sabado xD
<icqusiuario> holaaaaaaaa
<icqusiuario> hay alguien
<icqusiuario> porfa
<icqusiuario> diganme ke si
<icqusiuario> estan
<nenito_enamorado> estan
<nenito_enamorado> uu
<granjero> nenito_enamorado,
<nenito_enamorado> granjero
<granjero> que anda pasando?
<nenito_enamorado> necesito ayuda
<nenito_enamorado> eske
<nenito_enamorado> kiero hacerle algo a mi amor para el facebook
<nenito_enamorado> pero no se
<nenito_enamorado> ke programa sirve para eso
<granjero> ¿
<granjero> ?
<nenito_enamorado> para modificar imagenes algo asi como fotoshop
<nenito_enamorado> para ubuntu
<nenito_enamorado> conoces alguno
<granjero> si gimp
<granjero> esta en repositorios
<nenito_enamorado> :O
<granjero> para edición no profesional sobra
<granjero> podes instalarlo desde el centro de software
<icqusiuario> me cai
<nenito_enamorado> pero no se usar
<nenito_enamorado> el gimp
<nenito_enamorado> :C
<nenito_enamorado> lo tengo instalado
<granjero> es casi igual que el photoshop
<granjero> que es lo que no sabes hacer?
<nenito_enamorado> quieero poner no se
<nenito_enamorado> su foto unas cosas lindas por ahi pegadas y te amo
<nenito_enamorado> jajaj
<nenito_enamorado> no se de ahi se me ocurrira algo
<GridCube> nenito_enamorado, podes instalar pinta que es mas sencillo
<nenito_enamorado> ya
<nenito_enamorado> gracias :)
<GridCube> :) np suerte
<GridCube> que te quede lindo
<nenito_enamorado> jajja si ojala
<GridCube> ;) seguro que si
<nenito_enamorado> chao ke esten bien gracias por todo
<nenito_enamorado> :)
<GridCube> :)
<Unknown___> Saludos!
<Unknown___> EStimados, una consulta. Está disponible icecat para ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> o puedes simplemente usar firefox
<Unknown___> Tengo problemas con 15.1
<Unknown___> Quiero usar icecat.
<m4v> Unknown___: IceCat en Ubuntu es Firefox
<Pierrot> hola a todo el mund :O
<tottiq> Pierrot, hola!
<chilicuil> hola Pierrot
<Pierrot> gracias
<tottiq> joder, que bien corren las nuevas xps de dell
<Abr1l> buenas
<Abr1l> tengo sueño
<Abr1l> quien quiere hablar
<d-arker> hola bunas tardes ingenieros
<Abr1l> hola d-arker
<Abr1l> quieres hablar conmigo
<d-arker> si amigo tengo algunas duda
<Abr1l> a ver suelta
<Abr1l> aqui usamos debian :D
<Abr1l> y windows
<Abr1l> ahh y ubuntu que es lo mismoq ue windows
<Abr1l> pero con unos tipos raros haciendo circulos
<d-arker> yo estoy en ubuntu
<Abr1l> ahh le peor de los tres qe te nombre
<d-arker> oii abril tienes el link para descargar debian ?
<d-arker> el detalle es este amigo
<Abr1l> a ver cuentame
<Abr1l> claro d-arker cambiate a debian
<d-arker> lo he intentado pero mi compu es lentium 4 :S
<d-arker> amm tengo un control de inventarios
<d-arker> basado en cobol o pascal creeo
<d-arker> el cual realizamos facturas
<d-arker> en windows xp,
<d-arker> desgraciadamente he tenido grandes probelmas con virus
<d-arker> y cossa de troyanos
<d-arker> pero, el problema es que con ubuntu no puedo correr ya euq es .exe
<Abr1l> d-arker, ubuntu no sirve sino para verse bien compiz, si es que puedes hacer que funcione sin problemas
<d-arker> ? utilizas debian tu ?
<d-arker> pasame el link para instalarlo en una :S compu pentium 4
<d-arker> descarge la version 6.0 y no lo agarra :S
<d-arker> vengo un momento.
<Abr1l> ok
<Tiffon> as
<darken86> buenos dias
<darken86> tengo una preguntilla
<darken86> a ver si algiuen me ayuda
<darken86> bloqueo varias paginas en el fichero hosts
<darken86> y muy bien
<darken86> el problema esque si las ponene desde el buscador de google si les deja entrar  por ejemplo es-es facebook tal
<Artemis3> hosts no es para bloquear páginas, es para que resuelvan a otro lado...
<Artemis3> darken86
<d-arker> hola amigos
<d-arker> estoy por darme de alta en hacienda
<d-arker> y necesito factuara electronicamente
<d-arker> :S algu software
<d-arker> ya que no entiendo eesto de 1 usuario y 99 empresas
<darken86> Artemis3,  ok ok
<darken86> Artemis3,  entonces todo lo que se ponga y se buske por buskador google nada no tendria que bloquear la pagina de google
<darken86> Artemis3,  lo de capar paginas se hace con el bind no
<Artemis3> en realidad deberia ser con otras herramientas...
<Artemis3> firewall, etc
<darken86> Artemis3,  tu sabes del controlaula
<Artemis3> nada
<Artemis3> darken86, cuando he tenido que hacer filtrado, use squid y proxy transparente junto a dansguardian, pero probablemente hay mejores formas
<darken86> Artemis3,  ok ok squid tb lo use yo en unas practicas muchas gracias
<sisa> tengo estos problemas, aguna solucion?
<sisa> http://ubuntupuebla.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/se-ha-detectado-un-problema-en-un.html
<Solar755> hola
<Solar755> acabo de instalar zentyal para configurar mi servidor pero me ve de 4 placa instaladas solamente 3 alguno sabe porque?
<Guest46755> wueeeeeeenas
<GridCube> vomostas
<Solar755> alguna herramienta parecida a senryal??
<Solar755> zentyal
<GridCube> nuse que es
<Solar755> es un administrador para redes
<Solar755> esta muy bueno a esepcion de que solo ve tres placas de red
<Solar755> hola como ago para para un service en ubuntu server y que no lo lebante al arrancar
<nmid00> Solar, buen dia. tu consula es arrancarlo manualmente?
<guampa> Solar755: para parar el servicio, sudo <nombre del servicio> stop
<guampa> para que no lo levante al arrancar, proba sudo update-rc.d <nombre del servicio> remove
<SadlyMistaken> Hola buenas, un script de firefox tiene la opción "edite el script", pero me pide que seleccione el editor de textos que quiero usar de mi computadora, Pero yo no se donde está GEDIT... ?¿donde le encuentro?
<guampa> SadlyMistaken: creo que si pones solo "gedit" anda
<SadlyMistaken> ya lo probé
<SadlyMistaken> no furula así
<guampa> en todo caso, el path exacto lo podes ver en una terminal corriendo "which gedit"
<SadlyMistaken> ah, ok, mil gracias guampa
<guampa> por na
<SadlyMistaken> ya está lo conseguí
<SadlyMistaken> era en /usr/bin/gedit
<Pierrot> hola y buenas a todos :O
<mbd> hola
<mbd> igualmente
<mbd> por cierto tengo una pregunta
<mbd> alguien sabe como averiguar una ipv6
<mbd> de una web
<Xago> hola amigos, necesito saber cómo identifico un proceso vía comando. con "top", veo lo que está corriendo y veo los pids de cada uno. En la descripcion me dice que es un perl, pero necesito saber cual es exactamente dónde se está ejecutando
<Xago> ej:  4356 cacs2op    1  60    0 3805M  857M sleep   1:12  0.12% perl
<Exio> donde?
<Xago> pid 4356 y me dice que es un comando perl
<Exio> a que te referis? "donde" que
<guampa> Xago: sudo ps axw | grep <pid>
<debsan> Xago, ps -ejH para ver el arbol de procesos y fijarse quien lo "creo"
<Xago> guampa, debsan muchas gracias...olvidé comentarles que es una máquina solaris
<Xago> :P
<guampa> ah, :P
<Xago> pero ya encontré el comando: "ps -e -o pid,args"
<Xago> lo obtuve de aquí: http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/es/linux_commands_line.php
<Xago> ahora, necesito indicarle a un proceso script *.sh que corra por por una ethernet específica, ya que hay dos net...una LAN y la otra con salida a internet
<guampa> Xago, no damos soporte a solaris, podes probar en #opensolaris
<Xago> esta es una máquina ubuntu
<Xago> :P
<guampa> ok, pasame la salida de (ifconfig ; ip r ; iptables-save)
<guampa> por pastebin
<manu_> Buenas, para matar un proceso que cuelga el sistema que teclas hay que pulsar cuando todo se bloquea en ubuntu y que sea lo mas parecido al  comportamiento del gestor de tareas de xp que actua en esos casos?
<Xago> guampa, como te paso los datos? ese pc no está saliendo por internet y solo pude tomar una foto con mi celular
<guampa> no dijiste que una de las LAN tiene salida a internet?
<Xago> se supone...pero como la otra tarjeta usa multicast...debo darle un gateway en forma interna...y a la otra tarjeta asociada a la red con internet no me deja usar el GW para salir
<Xago> me permite definirlo...pero no lo usa
<Xago> entonces, si le asigno GW a la eth1, debo quitarle a la eth0, y deja de funcionar mi multicast
<manu_> con alt +f4 nunca me indica que proceso es el responsable del cuelgue del sistema mientras que el gestor de tareas de windows si que te lo indica claramente
<guampa> Xago: los gateways no son por tarjeta, son por tabla de ruteo
<manu_> con ctrl + alt + f4
<guampa> Xago: en todo caso, dado que en realidad no tenes internet (como habias dicho inicialmente), podes sacar la salida de los comandos a un archivo, copiarlo a otra maquina, y ahi pastearlo
<manu_> bien preguntare en otro sitio porque aca parece que son mudos y sordos
<guampa> manu, tambien podes tener paciencia
<manu_> el que espera desespera
<guampa> en tu caso en todo caso
<manu_> aplicatelo tu
<guampa> yo no desespero cuando espero :)
<manu_> eso depende de que se trate depende de que depende....
<nmid00> estan a full con las fraces jajaja
<guampa> jajajaja
<nmid00> Dime manu en que puedo ayudarte
<manu_>  Buenas, para matar un proceso que cuelga el sistema que teclas hay que pulsar cuando todo se bloquea en ubuntu y que sea lo mas parecido al  comportamiento del gestor de tareas de xp que actua en esos casos?
<manu_>  con alt +f4 nunca me indica que proceso es el responsable del cuelgue del sistema mientras que el gestor de tareas de windows si que te lo indica claramente
<manu_> con crt +alt + f4
<manu_> lo que pregunto es falta que muchos pueden encontrar al pasarse de windows a ubuntu
<manu_> es una falta que...
<nmid00> hacepta la comunicacion de charla para expicarte
<manu_> ok
<Xago_> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205033/
<Xago_> eth1 es la multicast
<Xago_> eth0 es la red con internet
<guampa> Xago_: cambiale el default route para que salga por un gw en 192.168.4.0 ?
<guampa> si es esa la red que tiene internet, el default gw tendria que ser por esa red
<Xago_> el tema es que si le quito el gw a la otra red, el multicast deja de trabajar
<Solar755> alguien sabe como funciona el balanceo de carga con iprote 2 ago dos ping  a google y uno sale y otro no, no entiendo
<guampa> Xago_: en ese caso tendrias que marcar el trafico del proceso que queres sacar por eth0 con iptables, hay un modulo que marca por pid
<guampa> luego ese trafico lo marcas para que salga por una tabla de ruteo extra, en la que el default gw sea uno en la red a la que conectas con eth0
<m0rf3o_> No me habia dado cuenta que no me funciona el microfono, como lo reparo?
<ivedci89> hola he puesto freenx en mi compu de escritorio pero al intentar conectarme solo veo la pantalla negra
<ivedci89> en las configuraciones del cliente que debo poner? plataforma unix tipo gnome tengo ahora... el servidor es un ubuntu12
<ivedci89> el refresco de la imagen desde un cliente vnc de ubuntu12 hacia el servidor ubuntu12 tambien... no funciona... recibo la imagen inicial y ya no mas...
<ivedci89> los clientes y servidor son vino
<cat-orze> hola
<ivedci89> cómo refrescar al menos una vez por segundo?
<ivedci89> cat-orze: hola
<ivedci89> bienvenido
<cat-orze> es fácil hacer algo dificil en ubuntu?
<cat-orze> la verdad que estoy por formatear
<cat-orze> y no se, he soñado con un entorno de escritorio
<cat-orze> me gusta el lanzador de unity, podría poner algo parecido en otro entorno de escritorio? sin el dash que no lo uso
<cat-orze> me gustaria tener solo la barra arriba, con el "Aplicaciones" y "Lugares" y luego que los programas abiertos se vieran en un lanzador parecido al de unity
<ivedci89> cat-orze: cerra sesion y desde
<ivedci89> el lighdm
<ivedci89> fijate que tenes un boton de acceso a configurar que tipo de sesion quieres
<ivedci89> elige ubuntu2d
<cat-orze> jejej que gracia ivedci89  xDD no puedo entrar en ubuntu 3d por la tarjeta grafica
<cat-orze> ivedci89, re-inicio
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get install gnome
<ivedci89> cat-orze:
<cat-orze> ¿?
<cat-orze> ivedci89 a donde fuiste?
<cat-orze> bueno como decía reinicio con el problema por si alguien puede aportarme algo positivo
<cat-orze> soy nuevo en linux y me he pasado gran parte del verano con el ubuntu 12.04
<cat-orze> ayer decidí instalar y probar otros entornos de escritorio y...
<cat-orze> para mi sorpresa todo fluye mucho más rápido!!!
<cat-orze> y eso que nunca he podido usar el unity3D por fallos en los drivers privativos de nvidia
<cat-orze> entonces, a mi del unity me gustaba mucho 2 cosas
<cat-orze> el lanzador y la integración de los menús de los programas en la barra superior
<cat-orze> y ayer me fui a la cama pensando en como seria para mi el escritorio perfecto
<cat-orze> alguien me sigue?
<cat-orze> mimecar, hola de nuevo!
<mimecar> hola
<cat-orze> mimecar ayer me di cuenta de algo
<cat-orze> el unity 2d me relentiza todo mucho
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido
<cat-orze> el que?
<cat-orze> te lo aseguro, hasta ahora solo habia probado debian 5 por un corto periodo y el ubuntu 12.04 con unity 2d
<mimecar> que te ralentice unity 2d
<cat-orze> ya me di cuenta que con debian por ejemplo en internet volava y en ubuntu era algo más lento
<cat-orze> pero ayer instale varios escritorios el Cimamon de mint por ejemplo el xfed y el xubuntu
<cat-orze> y con todos va todo mucho más rápido
<mimecar> xfce / lxde son escritorios rápidos
<cat-orze> hay algun problema con el xfce y el xubuntu que se chocan o algo, ahora solo entro en el Cimmamon (no se si escribo correctamente)
<mimecar> xfce y xubuntu es lo mismo
<mimecar> si los programas son de los repositorios oficiales deben ir bien
<cat-orze> ahhh ya decia yo jajaja
<guampa> el entorno por defecto de xubuntu es xfce, o sea, "xubuntu" es ubuntu con xfce
<cat-orze> eok
<cat-orze> entonces mimecar lo he decidido voy a dejar por el momento el unity
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios externos a ubuntu?
<cat-orze> supongo que si
<cat-orze> porque a veces uso comandos que salen en páginas que encuentro por internet
<mimecar> eso te puede dar problemas
<cat-orze> bueno, problema más grades que el que tengo con la gráfica no creo
<cat-orze> en fin
<mimecar> cuando te salgan cosas raras, revisa los ppa
<cat-orze> mimecar, yo lo que quiero saber
<cat-orze> es como ponerme en contacto con algun desarollador para explicarle como seria para mi el escritorio perfecto
<cat-orze> porque dudo que pueda ser capaz de tunearme yo mismo alguna distribucion para lograrlo
<mimecar> conseguirás antes adaptar el escritorio
<mimecar> que te lo hagan
<cat-orze> enserio? tu crees?
<cat-orze> te explico la idea que tengo?
<mimecar> coge un escritorio y configuralo
<cat-orze> pero no podre lograr lo que yo quiero
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo sabes?
<mimecar> ¿lo has intentado?
<cat-orze> jejeje porque mi idea es algo chunga jejeje
<cat-orze> se puede por ejemplo poner un lanzador parecido al de unity que contenga los programas abiertos?
<guampa> si, avant window navigator
<guampa> (un ejemplo)
<cat-orze> guampa, mmm graacias
<cat-orze> y se podria integrar los menus de los programas en la barra de arriba como hace el unity pero conservando "Aplicaciones" y "Lugares" ?
<mimecar> el menú superior es independiente
<cat-orze> si, se que se puede poner en ubuntu
<cat-orze> pero se puedes integrar los menus en otras distribuciones?
<mimecar> si
<cat-orze> mmm mimecar parece que sabes mucho
<mimecar> tener el menú en la barra superior no es algo raro
<mimecar> no le veo mucho sentido pero algunos lo usan
<cat-orze> usas ubuntu?
<mimecar> en una máquina virtual, ubuntu server
<cat-orze> yo me refiero a que en el unity abres unprograma y ocupa TODA la pantalla, no tiene ni barra arriba para los menus, porque estos salen en la propia barra del escritori
<mimecar> ¿qué resolución tiene tu pantalla?
<cat-orze> ahora estoy en el escritorio Cimmamon (el de mint) y tengo por ejemplo ahora el xchat abierto, pues bien en pantalla tengo la barra superior del escritorio, la barra con la x y el nombre del programa y la barra de menus del programa, y luego la barra inferior del escritorio
<cat-orze> en total veo 4 barras ahora mismo, mientras en unity veria solo 1 !!!
<cat-orze> tengo una pantalla de 21,5 pulgadas
<mimecar> ... los menús no cuentan como barra
<cat-orze> ocupan el mismo espacio que una barra
<mimecar> entonces en tus programas desactivas todas las barras?
<mimecar> unity está bien para resoluciones pequeñas
<cat-orze> pequeñas y panoramicas xD
<mimecar> pero con un monitor de 21 pulgadas no tiene muchas ventajas
<cat-orze> pues a mi el lanzador me parece una ventaja
<mimecar> eso lo hace cualquier dock
<cat-orze> mimecar aprovechando que en Cimmamon si puedo usar el Gimp...
<cat-orze> te parece si hago una imagen que explique bien lo que quisiera conseguir?
<mimecar> en ubuntu también
<cat-orze> mimecar en unity2d me va a trompazos el Gimp
<mimecar> usa otro escritorio
<cat-orze> pues eso te digo, ahora estoy con el ubuntu, pero con el Cimmamon
<mimecar> has añadido un repositorio de mint a ubuntu?
<cat-orze> seeeh
<mimecar> el repositorio entero de mint?
<cat-orze> pos no estoy seguro
<mimecar> cuidado si actualizas el sistema
<mimecar> mezclar distribuciones no sale bien
<cat-orze> busque alternativas unity en google
<cat-orze> y en una página explicaba todo muy bonito y lo probé xD
<mimecar> si has añado el repositorio de mint no actualices
<cat-orze> esto creo que es lo que he puesto
<cat-orze> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<mimecar> ok
<cat-orze> creo que debe ser solo el escritorio
<cat-orze> por lo que pone, pero me muevo mas por intuición que por conocimiento xD
<btcondudas> hola, cómo grabo la ISO de ubuntu en un dvd , ya que por pendrive no logré hacerlo (estoy desde backtrack4)
<mimecar> con brasero por ejemplo
<btcondudas> no puedo instalar nada en backtrack
<btcondudas> descargué gnomebaker
<btcondudas> desde softonic
<mimecar> usa los repositorios de tu distribución
<btcondudas> soy novato en linux
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install brasero
<mimecar> aunque no se si lo tendrás en backtrack
<mimecar> no tienes otra forma de pasar la iso?
<cat-orze> hasta donde yo se backtrack es un LiveCD
<btcondudas> es un live cd pero se instaló en el disco externo
<cat-orze> y no se puede grabar cds desde el porque tienes el cd de bactrack dentro de la disquetera
<btcondudas> ya tengo libre la disquetera
<cat-orze> aps, ok
<btcondudas> Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/pool/main/libb/libbeagle/libbeagle1_0.3.5-1_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<btcondudas> Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/pool/main/e/evolution-data-server/libedataserver1.2-11_2.24.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<btcondudas> me tira errores como eso al poner el comando de arriba
<mimecar> btcondudas: busca otra forma de pasar la iso
<mimecar> no tienes windows?
<btcondudas> no, porque el disco externo no me permitió instalarlo
<btcondudas> y no tengo disco interno
<mimecar> tu PC no tiene ningún sistema operativo?
<btcondudas> ninguno, solo backtrack 4
<mimecar> qué error te sale al pasar la iso de ubuntu al usb?
<cat-orze> mimecar fuiste tu el que me ayudaste a compilar mi nuevo kernel? pues después de 3 horas compilando, me dio error y no creo los .deb ¬¬
<mimecar> cat-orze: no
<cat-orze> es normal 3 horas compilando?
<guampa> depende tu cpu, memoria y cuantas cosas compiles
<btcondudas> gnomebaker-0-6-4-es-en-pt-fr-de-it-cn-jp.deb
<btcondudas> tengo ese archivo
<btcondudas> cómo se instala
<cat-orze> guampa, despues de usar ciertos comandos de una guia apareci en un arbol de opciones para el kernel (en inglés), no hay un manual que explique que es cada cosa?
<Exio> yo en el netbook pase de algo asi de 4 horas a 40 minutos sacando cosas que no necesitaba
<mimecar> btcondudas: doble click
<guampa> cat-orze: si, en la misma interfaz donde configuras esas opciones esta la ayuda, por cada item
<mimecar> aunque con tu distro no es seguro que funcione
<mimecar> cat-orze: para que quieres compilar el kernel?
<btcondudas> no me funcionó, me abre solo lo que hay dentro, como un zip
<cat-orze> porque el driver privativo de la gráfica nvidia me da problemas
<mimecar> btcondudas: qué error te da al pasar la iso al USB?
<cat-orze> y queria probar con el kernel nuevo
<mimecar> cat-orze: esperate a que lo pongan en el repositorio de ubuntu
<btcondudas> no me da errores, pero no tengo pendrive con memoria suficiente
<guampa> cat-orze: luego tenes que encontrar mas referencias para ampliar, a veces esas ayudas te muestran alguna referencia, tambien estan los archivos bajo el subarbol "Documentation", y por supuesto google/wikipedia/lkml/lwn.net y asi
<btcondudas> no tengo más alternativa que un cd..
<mimecar> btcondudas: no tienes un usb de 1 GB?
<btcondudas> no
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar uno
<Exio> si es para buscar que activar y que no podes buscar tu hardware en la wiki de gentoo, normalmente ahi te dice "tales modulos hacen que funcione tal cosa" y asi
<Exio> que no, podes buscar*
<guampa> igual todos los items practicamente tienen su ayuda
<cat-orze> guampa, me puse a las 22h de la noche con eso y no era plan quedarme sin dormir pulse aceptar pensando que tardaba poco y me quede casi hasta las 2 por nada xDD
<Exio> "pulse aceptar"?
<guampa> cat-orze: pues si tu plan es compilar por primera vez un kernel sin saber nada, y no quedarte sin dormir, algo anda mal
<cat-orze> si, creo que ponia aceptar
<mimecar> cat-orze: compilar un kernel no es "siguiente, siguiente..."
<btcondudas> brasero-3.0.0.tar.bz2 tengo ese archivo
<cat-orze> guampa, jejeje puede ser pero alguien me dijo que si no tocaba nada me lo configuraba automático como tenia el actual
<guampa> no es asi
<guampa> nunca se puede saber que es lo que queres, el kernel se puede adaptar a infinidad de configuraciones
<mimecar> btcondudas: de esa forma no lo vas a conseguir
<mimecar> btcondudas: no tienes ningún conocido que tenga un usb?
<btcondudas> no.. es que estoy en un sector rural donde no viven muchas personas
<mimecar> ... entonces cómo has conseguido backtrack?
<cat-orze> siento hacer tantas preguntas, pero tengo un Pentium III re-viejo, debe tener 15 años, que distribución me aconsejan que pruebe con el?
<guampa> cat-orze: cuanta ram y disco tiene?
<cat-orze> lo quiero usar como soporte para cuando pruebe cosas chungas en este pc
<cat-orze> Ram me parece que tenia 320
<btcondudas> lo conseguí cuando usaba windows y tenía mi disco duro en buen estado, es el backtrack antiguo
<cat-orze> y tiene 8 Gigas de disco duro
<cat-orze> aunque teng otro disco duro de 20G que puedo ponerle
<guampa> cat-orze: yo te puedo recomendar slackware o alguna version liviana de ubuntu/debian, sin GUI o con una GUI liviana
<guampa> con 320M de ram podes correr X y muchos programas sin problemas
<cat-orze> mmm Mint me funcionara bien?
<mimecar> cat-orze: igual
<cat-orze> o le pongo debian 5 que ya lo tengo en cd?
<guampa> cat-orze: es lo mismo practicamente que ubuntu o debian, se aplica lo mismo, usa una GUI liviana sobre X o sin GUI
<guampa> son todos sistemas muy similares
<cat-orze> guampa, jasta que aparecio unity O,o
<guampa> por eso, algunas de sus diferencias mas notables son su interfaz
<cat-orze> mañana probare de instalarlo y  aprovecho y arreglo el botón de encender el pc que voy con dos cables ahora mismo xD
<cat-orze> y casi que luego intentare reunir algo de dinero para comprar una tarjeta gráfica compatible 100%
<cat-orze> bueno, gracias por todo! ubunenas noches!
<guampa> o/
<david_spz1989> Como estan ubuntueros?
<david_spz1989> Que version de ubuntu utilizas
<Marverick> mucho bien david_spz1989
<chilicuil> Marverick: muy bien ;)
<Marverick> (:
<david_spz1989> Yo estoy utilizando ubuntu 12.04
<david_spz1989> B-)
<Marverick> chilicuil bueno
<chilicuil> yo tambien david_spz1989
<david_spz1989> desde que lugar hablan? yo soy de Guatemala
<chilicuil> mexico aqui
<Exio> para charlar hay que usar otro canal ( #ubuntu-es-cafe ) :)
<david_spz1989> perdon es la primera vez que utilizo esto del IRC
<joseph_CO> hola como estan
<joseph_CO> hola
<joseph_CO> tengo una duda
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<joseph_CO> como haremos los usuarios que no disponemos de aceleracion grafica para poder usar ubuntu 12.10
<joseph_CO> digo ya todos sabemos que unity 2d ya no estara disponible en los repositorios
<xangua> puedes usar ubuntu 12.10 sin aceleración gráfica sin problemas, para soporte sobre ubuntu 12.10 usa #ubuntu+1
<joseph_CO> ok lo dije porque intente probar la beta 1 y no me funca :/
<guampa> joseph_CO: las betas son para testear, si lo estas testeando y falla, pregunta en #ubuntu+1 como y donde reportarlo
<guampa> eso es lo que podes hacer para ayudar a que el problema se resuelva para cuando se libere la version final
<joseph_CO> ok
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-15
<Exio> supuestamente funcionaban con aceleracion por software
<Pierrot> hola de nuevo a todos
<dac0re> Los modos del canal bloquean las letras rosadas?
<allan_> Hola,yo soy el usuario Allan1097 el que tenia una PC sin PAE,me decidi por Xubuntu como me dijeron, para despues instalar un escritorio de Ubuntu,Como hago eso?
<allan_> Gracias de Antemano
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop allan_
<allan_> Gracias,sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<allan_> pero se parecera totalmente a Ubuntu?
<allan_> s
<allan_> Que pasaria si instalo Gnome, porque he escuchado mucho de Gnome por ahi
<allan_> cual me vendria mejor?
<allan_> helloooo
<allan_> Ayudaaaaa
<dabor> allan_, prueba los 2 y te decides por algunos
<dabor> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<al11505071> como tener acceso remoto a una pc con xp
<al11505071> ?
<al11505071> desde ubuntu
<joseph_CO> holaaaa
<joseph_CO> alguien quiere hablar
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> aki hay menos gente verdad?
<razieliyo> EXIOOOO
<razieliyo> EXIO!!
<razieliyo> Exio4: ESTAS?
<razieliyo> joder tio, a ver si contestas
<razieliyo> ke hace tiempo ke no te "veo" xDDD
<jose_CO> como configuro ubuntu servers lo borre
<Duende> alguien en este momento??
<__newbie__> Buenas
<mimecar> hola __newbie__
<__newbie__> hola mimecar
<sisa> hola amigos, alguan solucion a este error: W: Imposible obtener http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.230.231 80]
<mimecar> cambia de mirror
<mimecar> o busca una dirección actualizada
<sisa> cual es el mirror o la direccion actualizada?
<mimecar> ¿qué programa tiene esa dirección?
<sisa> web chromiun
<sisa> http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ esto tengo en el origen,
<mimecar> busca en google Chromium y tendrás la web oficial de descargas
<sisa> ademas no deja instalar tweak ni naaa
<mimecar> tweak?
<sisa> eso
<mimecar> tweak que
<sisa> naaaa sigue el error...
<mimecar> ¿qué error?
<sisa> este error: W: Imposible obtener http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.230.231 80]
<mimecar> por curiosidad, ¿has buscado la web de chromium en google?
<sisa> he adherido: wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<mimecar> pon la web de chromium que has encontrado
<mimecar> si no modificas el repositorio, siempre tendrás el error
<sisa> lo he cambiado, pero nuevo error: W: Imposible obtener http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  No se pudo encontrar la entrada esperada «main/source/Sources» en el archivo Release (entrada incorrecta en sources.list o archivo mal formado)
<mimecar> esa ruta si que existe
<mimecar> avísame cuando pongas la web que estas usando
<sisa> naaa me doy
<mimecar> sisa: has puesto el enlace?
<sisa> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable
<mimecar> esa no es la web que estabas usando antes
<mimecar> ni la que tenías en el sources.list
<sisa> he quitado los repos anteriores y he buscado en la web chromiun sus repos y me salen estos:
<sisa> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable
<sisa> doy sudo apt-get update y ya no sale errores.
<Xago> buenos dias, encontré un tip para configurar dos tarjetas de red en un pc con ubuntu. La url es (http://geekscripting.blogspot.com/2012/03/autor-calomel.html). Pero lo que no entiendo si ese archivo ya está o debo crearlo, ejecutarlo y cómo se debería llamar.
<mimecar> crealo
<Xago> hola mimecar ....le doy cualquier nombre y extensión?
<Xago> .sh?
<Xago> o algo así?
<mimecar> mientras tenga permisos de ejecución, lo que quieras
<Xago> si quisiera volver atrás, qué debo respaldar?
<mimecar> no se lo que modifica el script
<Xago> reconfigura dos tarjetas de red
<mimecar> guarda todo lo que modifique el script
<GridCube> bounas
<revelc55> hola ubuntu-es
<revelc55> Me ha dejado de funcionar el wifi del portatil
<revelc55> tengo ubuntu 12
<revelc55> No se por donde empezar ?
<revelc55> Intenta conectar a la red , me pide la clave y aunque estoy seguro que la pongo bien  , no pasa de intentar negociar con el dhcp
<root___> :)
<misael> hola
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> :)
<misael> hola grid
<misael> de donde eres ?
<GridCube> Argentina, oye misael tienes algun problema con ubuntu? si no tenes ningun problema te invito a pasar por #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar :) este canal es solo para gente que tiene problemillas
<misael> ups
<misael> perdon
<misael> pues mi problema es que soy nuevo en esto
<misael> y no le se usar bien
<strawbmx> Hola!
<GridCube> hola
<strawbmx> Hola a todos, necesito saber si alguien sabe como instalar esas weas de tar.bz2 :)
<strawbmx> es que al parecer alguno no tienen el archivo
<strawbmx> ./config
<strawbmx> ./configure
<mimecar> strawbmx: ese archivo puede ser cualquier cosa
<GridCube> strawbmx, tiene que terner un archivo README dentro, ahi deberia explicar
<GridCube> y que sea .tar.bz2 no significa que sea un instalable, eso solo significa que esta comprimido, daria lo mismo que fuera .rar o .zip
<GridCube> (bueeeeno no lo mismo porque rar y zip son propietarios)
<strawbmx> es que es firefox 15 pero lo necesito instalar en otra distro
<mimecar> strawbmx: esa distro no tiene firefox en sus repositorios?
<GridCube> strawbmx, no es instalable, busca en la carpeta /bin el ejecutable firefox y ya
<GridCube> se ejecuta desde ahi sin instalar
<strawbmx> es que soy usuario de ubuntu y ahora estoy probando el fedora en otro equipo y no lo se ocupar muy bien
<strawbmx> en realidad no lo entiendo xd
<mimecar> strawbmx: fedora tiene firefox en los repositorios
<strawbmx> gracias @mimecar
<mimecar> pasa a #fedora-es si tienes dudas de esa distribución
<arquero_> hola
<GridCube> hola
<strawbmx> hola
<arquero_> hola
<arquero_> alguien conoce de sistemas erp?
<GridCube> erp?
<mimecar> sin servidor web no
<GridCube> nop
<arquero_> mimecar, cuantos con servidor web hay??
<mimecar> openbravo por ejemplo
<strawbmx> Quien ocupa Ubuntu Studio?
<arquero_> claro, ese es el que tenho instalado ahora, pero no es completamente de codigo abierto
<mimecar> ... entonces la primera vez di que has probado el programa
<mimecar> antes de preguntar como si no supieras nada
<mimecar> ¿donde pone que no es de código abierto?
<arquero_> ojala supieras de otro que este enfocado al area de almacenamiento y produccion
<arquero_> solo pregunte para saber si alguien me podia seguir
<GridCube> que problema tenes con ubuntu studio strawbmx ?
<GridCube> :)
<strawbmx> no puedo eliminar la barra de abajo xD
<GridCube> no uso pero esta basado en xubuntu en su ultima edicion asi que tan distinto no es
<GridCube> :P es un panel
<strawbmx> esa que aparece al dejar el mouse ese
<strawbmx> ese!
<strawbmx> ese panal
<arquero_> mimecar, openbravo tiene partes restringidas para
<strawbmx> panel xd
<arquero_> los desarrolladores
<mimecar> arquero_: eso no quiere decir que no sea software libre
<GridCube> anda a cualquier panel >boton derecho >panel>preferencias del panel > elegi el panel que no queres mas y quitalo
<mimecar> puedes tener partes "libres" y partes comerciales
<arquero_> mimecar, te entiendo
<strawbmx> aver
<GridCube> pero ojo, si quitas el panel uno borras tu barra de inicio!
<arquero_> lo que quiero decir es completmente opensource
<GridCube> queres borrar el panel 2
<strawbmx> sii! gracias
<GridCube> :) no hay de queso, nomas de papa
<strawbmx> jaja gracias
<strawbmx> (Y)
<GridCube> :)
<strawbmx> Me gusta este, se parece al ubuntu antiguo
<strawbmx> del 11.04 para abajo
<GridCube> :) paradigma clasico de escritorio, si, xubuntu es asi tambien, y lubuntu
<strawbmx> Ahh! tengo otro problema muchachos, alguien sabe por que las aplicaciones (Flash) de facebook o de cualquier pagina por ejemplo Gamezer, se ven como.. cortado
<strawbmx> el youtube, todo lo que use flash se ve cortado..
<mimecar> porque facebook es muy malo
<mimecar> y flash también
<strawbmx> uff u.u
<mimecar> strawbmx: ¿qué versión de flash estas usando?
<GridCube> flash es malo
<GridCube> como su integracion a la aceleracion por hardware
<GridCube> deshabilita la aceleracion por hardware de flash y muchos problemas se solucionan
<strawbmx> donde hago eso ? :7
<strawbmx> :/
<strawbmx> emm que version de flash? creo que la ultima
<mimecar> la 11.2?
<strawbmx> si
<mimecar> esa es la última en linux, en windows no
<strawbmx> 11.2
<sisa> hola, neesito ayuda para modificar un usb con ubuntu, es decir, poder agregarle aplicaciones como gestor de discos, otros que necesito, alguien sabe como
<Monkey_> Con ApTon es posible guardar aplicaciones  en un pendrive?
<sisa> apton no tiene mucha utilidad, desde una version u11.4 a a u12.04 ya que apton registra todo lo instalado en la version antigua.
<sisa> apton sirve siempre que sea de una misma version p.e. u.12.04 a otro pc con recien instalacion u12.04
<sisa> lo que busco es modificar un usb con u12.04 para instalar en pc, pero quiero antes modificar el root con pass y agregar aplicaciones...
<ivedci89-desktop> auxilio... desde mi firefox, localhost trabajando, pero al poner el link no hace nada... siendo que el link esta bien es http://ivedci89.dyndns.org
<ivedci89-desktop> tieen el puerto abierto y todo!
<Carlitos__> hola a todos
<GridCube> !calma | ivedci89
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'calma'.
<Carlitos__> es posible s aber  cuanto   de  video  tiene  mi  tajreta grafica ?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> Carlitos__, en una terminal ejecuta lspci
<Carlitos__> !calma GridCube
<GridCube> te dice que modelo de placa de video tenes
<Carlitos__> GridCube: si, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)  , pero como   es  integrado
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> lshw
<Carlitos__> lo busco  en intel entonces
<GridCube> Carlitos__, podes instalar hardinfo
<Carlitos__> ok GridCube  thanks
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Carlitos__> GridCube: thanks
<GridCube> :)
<Carlitos__> whats it means • Dynamic Video Memory Technology (DVMT) support up to 256 MB • ?
<Carlitos__> oea  es  de 256 mb no ?
<Carlitos__> osea*
<GridCube> soporta hasta
<GridCube> fijate lo que te dice hardinfo
<Carlitos__> GridCube: i can not find any video capacity ?
<GridCube> Carlitos__, porque en ingles?
<Carlitos__> me equivoque
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> no problem
<Carlitos__> busco no  encuentro donde  esta la  informacion
<GridCube> ve a la entrada para PCI Devices
<Carlitos__> tengo   computer - devices
<GridCube> >VGA compatible devices
<Carlitos__> ha  hacer  click
<Carlitos__> -PCI Devices- Host bridge		: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/PL/GL Memory Controller Hub  VGA compatible controller		: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller  Audio device		: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller  PCI bridge		: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1  PCI bridge		: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3  PCI bridge		: Intel Corporation N1
<Carlitos__> me  sale 1 mega 32 bits
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> hace clic sobre el que dice VGA compatible controller
<Carlitos__> despues  me  sale  memory 256 megas  prefechtable
<GridCube> y debajo en el menus dice
<GridCube> pues eso es
<GridCube> s/menus/infos/
<Costeelation> hola chicos, queria saber si alguno conoce el comando para saber si mi pc soporta 64bit :)
<Costeelation> tengo Precise en 32 xq es mejor estar seguro
<GridCube> sudo lshw
<Exio> grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<GridCube> tambien
<GridCube> lm?
<Exio> long memory
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> lshw | grep "anchura"
<GridCube> lshw | grep -i "anchura"
<Artemis3> asi no es
<Costeelation> :)
<GridCube> no?
<GridCube> como es?
<Artemis3> algo asi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep " lm "
<GridCube> Artemis3, Exio ya hizo esa version
<GridCube> la suya era mas corta: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<Costeelation> grep  flags /proc/cpuinfo | grep -q lm && echo "CPU supports 64-bit"
<Artemis3> bueno lo del echo lo podías poner en español :P
<GridCube> :P
<Costeelation> :D
<Costeelation> muchas gracias chicos
<GridCube> de narinas
<Costeelation> pero entonces ya me surgio otra duda
<Artemis3> pero grep lm muestra otros que no van
<GridCube> para eso estamos
<Costeelation> yo en estos momentos tengo instalado precise de 32 bits
<Artemis3> por eso lo de " lm "
<Costeelation> pero si reinstalo la 64 bits q problema surgiria
<Costeelation> andaria mejor mi laptop? :)
<Artemis3> que procesador es? solo los antiguos pentium 4 son 32 bits
<Costeelation> i5
<Artemis3> ni preguntar hacía falta :P
<Costeelation> es q pense q era mejor 32 por si depronto algun prog no me ande
<GridCube> Costeelation, cuanta ram tenes?
<Artemis3> es épr
<Artemis3> peor
<Costeelation> 4gb
<Artemis3> usa 64 bits
<Artemis3> 32 bits es peor
<GridCube> tenes como 50gigas de ram?
<Artemis3> dijo 4
<GridCube> si tenes como 50 o 60 gigas de ram vas a notar diferencias
<GridCube> si no no vas a notar nada nada
<Artemis3> mentira
<GridCube> es lo mismo
<GridCube> verdades
<Costeelation> aaa solo tengo 4gb y 2 swap
<GridCube> Costeelation, podria andar mejor, pero solo marginalmente
<Costeelation> 2gb *
<Artemis3> que fastidio tener que buscarte las pruebas, pero el hecho es que 32 bits no aprovecha otras ventajas
<Artemis3> investiga porque andan inventando "x32" para que entiendas
<GridCube> si si, pero no va a manejar un servidor ni a porcesar videos en alta definicion ni nada de eso
<Artemis3> no es solo la memoria
<Artemis3> todo
<GridCube> para las tareas de todos los dias no hay diferencia perceptible
<Artemis3> rendimienfo general en el mismo cpu
<Artemis3> rendimiento
<GridCube> como quieras, yo he probado ambos dos en lamisma maquina que estoy ahora con 4gb y no veo diferencia
<GridCube> anda igual de rapido
<Costeelation> lo tengo pensado cambiar pero me da cosa instalar otra vez las app y los temas y tunearlo :/
<Artemis3> hay otras banderas del compilador que se asumen ciertas cuando hay 64 bits que se asumen falsas cuando es 32 bits, a pesar que el procesador las soporta
<GridCube> nah todo es lo mismo Costeelation
<Artemis3> por lo tanto, el resultado general, 32 bit en el mismo cpu tiene rendimiento inferior que 64 bits
<GridCube> no te preocupes por eso, tengo menos problemas en flash en 64bits de los que jamas tuve en 32
<Costeelation> eso es algo muy bueno :)
<Artemis3> ergo, nunca usar 32 bit a menos que se tenga menos de 2 o incluso 1g de ram.
<GridCube> Artemis3, si, tenes razon, pero para tareas de todos los dias, la diferencia no es perceptible
<Artemis3> si lo es, sobre todo si usas cosas como el unity
<GridCube> lol unity
<Costeelation> yo uso unity :o
<Artemis3> estas en #ubuntu-es debes asumirlo.
<GridCube> pues usa 64 bits
<GridCube> :P Artemis3 yo quiero que todos usen xubuntu
 * GridCube se pone su sombrerito de xubuntu
<Artemis3> igualmente, cualquier aplicacion compilada para x86_64 va mejor que i386
<GridCube> no discuto mas
<GridCube> tenes razon
<Artemis3> lo unico es que usan un poco mas ram
<Artemis3> por eso lo del x32
 * GridCube se va a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<al11505071> porque esta lento youtu en ubuntu ?
<Costeelation> al11505071: el mio esta bien
<al11505071> sinceramente mi computadora es un pentium   gb
<al11505071> pero tengo xp tambien y aii si lo esta rapido
<al11505071> y qui en ubuntu :( me sale un poco lento.
<Artemis3> podria ser el controlador de video
<al11505071> tal vez...
<al11505071> una pregunta? se qe mi computadora es algo lente
<al11505071> y la nueva version de ubuntu tiene algunas aplicaciones
<Artemis3> que version usas y que video es?
<al11505071> ubuntu 11.04
<al11505071> la targeta desconosco
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> podrias pegar el resultado de lspci -v en pastebin, o un sitio de esos?
<Artemis3> o tal vez el resultado de lshw ya que estamos en eso :)
<Artemis3> sudo lshw me parece
<al11505071> VGA  intle corporatio 82845g
<al11505071> 2.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<al11505071> Artemis3
<Artemis3> uy
<Artemis3> te dire que, es hora de migrar a Xubuntu :)
<al11505071> por ?
<Artemis3> eso hice la semána pasada en una pc con la misma video
<Artemis3> de donde salio ese acento maligno...
<Artemis3> en fin
<Artemis3> puedes hacer eso, actualiza tus paquetes, luego instala xubuntu-desktop
<Artemis3> (quedandote en la 11.04
<al11505071> pero es mas rapido, porque e  tenido problemas
<Artemis3> y luego trata de desinstalar cosas de gnome, cuidando que no se desinstale xubuntu-desktop
<al11505071> con la capacidad
<Artemis3> simplemente no te va servir
<Artemis3> esa creo que destina 8mb de memoria al video :)
<Artemis3> olvida el unity ^^
<Artemis3> tambien te puedes pasar al lubuntu
<Artemis3> mismo procedimiento, pero lubuntu-desktop en vez de xubuntu-desktop
<Artemis3> xubuntu me parece mas completo, pero tu elección.
<Artemis3> en Xubuntu va bien, con suficiente memoria
<al11505071> sinceramente toda la pc en ubuntu esta lento,
<Artemis3> cuanta memoria tiene?
<al11505071> y cuando aplicaciones mas de4 se pone lentisima
<Artemis3> hmm
<al11505071> amm dejame checar
<Artemis3> comando free
<Artemis3> aunque intuyo que lubuntu sera mejor
<Artemis3> si puedes instalar de cero mejor
<casamercedes> cómo hago para iniciar transmission al inicio?
<al11505071> Artemis3 que raro
<al11505071> me parece esto
<al11505071> al11505071@al11505071-OptiPlex-GX260:~$ dmidecode --type 17
<al11505071> # dmidecode 2.11
<al11505071> /dev/mem: Permission denied
<Artemis3> que comando?
<al11505071> dimdecode --type 17
<Artemis3> hmm optiplex gx260?
<al11505071> para ver la capacidad dememoria
<Artemis3> yo dije free
<al11505071> :( no te rias
<Artemis3> no dije dmidecode :P
<al11505071> jajajajajaajaja
<casamercedes> transmission-gtk
<casamercedes> jaja
<Artemis3> supuestamente viene con 512mb de ram
<Artemis3> a menos que un alma caritativa le haya comprado mas
<Artemis3> al11505071, solo escribe free en una consola
<al11505071> Mem:       1023672     943668      80004          0       6344     169428
<al11505071> es de 1gb creo
<al11505071> aaa lla recuerdo le puse dos una de 512 y otra de 512
<al11505071> :( es poco
<Artemis3> bueno
<Artemis3> mi recomendacion es lubuntu
<Artemis3> preferiblemente de cero, puedes borrar?
<Artemis3> si puedes, baja la imagen de lubuntu 12.04, o la minimal
<darkgod> hola gente, como andan?
<Artemis3> mas facil la de lubuntu-desktop, pero la minimal también sirve, solo recuerda que la opción a marcar es "Ubuntu LXDE desktop" :)
<al11505071> me hablas ami
<al11505071> :S porque no entendi nada
<Artemis3> si
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> que si puedes instalar de cero
<Artemis3> puedes borrar?
<al11505071> ?... noooooooo
<al11505071> :(
<Artemis3> actualizar sera mas complicado
<Artemis3> bueno, si prefieres
<Artemis3> pero borrando quedaría mas limpio
<Artemis3> bueno
<al11505071> no quiero dañar el group
<Artemis3> como dañar?
<Artemis3> que tiene tu group?
<al11505071> cuando tenia ubuntu 8.4 actualize  a kubuntu creo
<al11505071> se iso mas lento y despues se daño el grup
<Artemis3> ah el grub
<al11505071> jejejej
<Artemis3> pero yo estoy hablando de formatear, puedes?
<Artemis3> porque formateando es muy facil y te reinstalara el grub obviamente
<Artemis3> lo mas facilito: bajar el iso de lubuntu-desktop 12.04 e instalar
<Artemis3> en esa pc, no puedes usar kde, olvida kubuntu :)
<al11505071> pero detectara mi red
<Artemis3> usa LXDE (lubuntu) o máximo XFCE (Xubuntu)
<al11505071> es q tengo una targeta de red inalambrica usb
<al11505071> :( y es donde consigo internet
<Artemis3> si descargas lubuntu-desktop, e inicias con el pendrive/cd, puedes comprobar eso sin necesidad de instalar
<al11505071> cual es la difierencia ?
<al11505071> es parecido a debian?
<Artemis3> contra cual?
<Artemis3> hmm diferencia entre las distros?
<al11505071> sip
<Artemis3> yo diria que hay mas posibilidad que funcione ese dispositivo usb que mencionas, pero porque no pruebas? descarga la imagen de lubuntu-desktop
<Artemis3> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Artemis3> usa eso, pasalo a cd o pendrive y prueba si funciona o no
<Artemis3> vuelvo en un rato
<Artemis3> con debian es posible que todo funcione, pero seguramente deberás trabajar mas.
<al11505071> sale gracias Artemis3
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-16
<al11505071> pasame el link de debian
<al11505071> pprq lo he buscado
<al11505071> y me aparecen un chorrro de isos en cd y dvd.
<al11505071> pless, sip,
<xangua> debian.org
<al11505071> de hecho xangua descarge dos el 6.0 creo de debian
<al11505071> pero al iniciar el cd :S no me lo permiete se queda trabada la comput
<xangua> para soporte sobre debian /join #debian ó #debian-es
<al11505071> Gracias xangua entrare
<al11505071> oye xangua un pregunta amm agradeceria me contestaras, una software que tiene licencia para un usuario y 5 o mas empresas. que significa esto ?
<xangua> no sé
<al11505071> estoy buscando un software administrativo que genere facturas electronicas
<al11505071> conoces alguno xangua;  e visto openbravo
<GridCube> habia uno muy bueno echo por un grupo español hace un tiempo
<xangua> no estoy muy documentado respecto a eso, aquí donde vivo no se trabaja con software libre en la administración
<xangua> básicamente hay dos programas en el mercado que usan Todos y no creo que cambie eso por aquí, o al meno no muy pronto
<al11505071> de donde eres xangua yo soy de mexico
<juan_> Hola
<al11505071> hola juan
<xangua> de méxico al11505071, igual
<juan_> ¿Alguien sabe como agregar una impresora inalambrica a ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> juan_: la impresora ya se encuentra conectada a tu red¿
<juan_> La impresora esta conectada a la red
<al11505071> No entiendo ese fan del SAT pero, desgraciadamente las pymes en mexico no tiene la capacidad de adquirir un software que vale entre 4000-1000 :S
<juan_> Con OSX no tengo problema de uso
<al11505071> yo doy servicios computacionales,  y de hecho estoy analizando openbravo.
<al11505071> paras hecharle la mano la verdad .
<GridCube> al11505071, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ERP_software_packages
<juan_> Pero con Ubuntu... no hay manera de hacer nada
<xangua> juan_: entonces simplemente busca 'Impresión' en el menú de ubuntu y dale al botón añadir
<xangua> juan_: al botón añadir, se encuentra la opción de añadir en red y si se encuentra soportada debería aparecer
<juan_> No me aparece con su nombre
<al11505071> GridCube que diferencia hay entre GPL  y libree
<juan_> aparecen varias opciones pero no se a que se refieren
<al11505071> la verdad tengo en varias pymes instalado ubuntu o debian.
<al11505071> dependiendo de la necesidad de estos.
<al11505071> desgraciadamente muchos  :S entran en el mundo craker.
<juan_> He seleccionado la opción: "Buscar impresora en red" y no encuentra nada.
<xangua> juan_: estás seguro que tu impresora está conectada a tu red¿ el indicador no debe parpadear
<GridCube> al11505071, hay muchismos articulos sobre eso en la internet :)
<juan_> El indicador de la impresora esta encendido de manera continua en estos momentos
<xangua> juan_: también podrías dar más información sobre el modelo de tu impresora, al menos las que yo he tenido todas hp, ubuntu las reconoce sin problemas
<juan_> vaaaale
<juan_> Canon Pixma MG6150
<al11505071> GridCude me urge un software de gestion pero que ala vez realize factura electronica es decir xml y pdf .
<al11505071> :( no quiero cambiarlos a windows :S
<GridCube> al11505071, estoy seguro de que eso se puede configurar sin problemas
<GridCube> deberias encontrar algun foro y preguntar ahi
<GridCube> suelen ser muy activos en estos temas
<GridCube> porque muchas pymes utilizan foss y se sirven de la experiencia de ellos y otros
<al11505071> openbravo se me hace muy completo pero desgraciadamente no soy programador, aunque esoty estudiando c, pero lo mio es las redes.
<al11505071> pero tienes razon, tratare de informarme,
<GridCube> al11505071, mira la tabla que tepase de wikipedia, hay muchos otros son software libre tambien
<al11505071> jjeej ya lo estoy viendo y gracias por link amigo.
<al11505071> una pregunta desde tu punto de vista; que tan estables son estos software?,
<GridCube> pero de nuevo, busca algunos foros de gente que use estos sistemas y mira las preguntas y has las tuyas, aca no vas a conseguir la ayuda que necesitas
<GridCube> no lo se al11505071 aca no usamos esos programas
<GridCube> suelen ser muy estables, si no no se usarian en produccion
<al11505071> si tienes razon; pero si la verdad he tenido problemas
<al11505071> ya que por ejemplo un cliente esta registrado ante SAT como actividades  empresariales y profesionales.
<Artemis3> al11505071, para hablar de cosas que no son soporte, debes ingresar en #ubuntu-es-cafe ;)
<GridCube> :) ve y pregunta donde haya gente que sepa
<GridCube> aca no vas a conseguir mejor ayuda porque no sabemos de este tema en particular
<al11505071> :( Artemis3 aiiya ndien contesta
<Artemis3> intenta de nuevo :P
<lopez> con que puedo tagear mp3 masivos ?
<lopez> o solo tagear
<Artemis3> diria que con... ex falso
<al11505071> existe un software especial donde se hable sobre temas de CFD Y CFDI  para ubuntu :S
<al11505071> cual es ?
<GridCube> ex falso
<al11505071> perdon foro jejej
<GridCube> al11505071, como te dije, busca foros
<GridCube> pon eso mismo en google y busca
<dylan66> mp3diags
<lopez> a ver dylan66
<GridCube> no lo sabemos al11505071 nunca tuvimos que usarlos
<dylan66> si no me falla la memoria
<GridCube> asi que deberias encargarte tu de buscar los foros adecuados, tu eres el que sabe mas que nosotros aca :)
<al11505071> Gracias GridCude, tengo que demostrar que ubuntu es mucho mas seguro, que una pyme q tiene xp crakeado.
<al11505071> gracias
<al11505071> busglaree xD.
<Artemis3> al11505071, tu pc es muy vieja, no salgas de LXDE, incluso en debian no te vas a escapar (aunque debian usa XFCE por defecto ;P)
<al11505071> :( burlate
<Artemis3> no es burla, debes usar el entorno gráfico adecuado, y para esa es lxde o si acaso xfce
<Artemis3> si ya dices que gnome2 te va lento...
<al11505071> no esta viejita simplemente la quiero mucho por eso no la dejo jejeje.
<GridCube> mmhm. lxde
<juan_> ¿Como se "utilizan" los archivos deb.tar.gz?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> deb.tar.gz?
<Artemis3> al11505071, si instalas debian 6, te va poner, el mismo gnome2
<juan_> los terminados en deb.tar.gz
<Artemis3> al11505071, pero debian 7 viene con xfce
<al11505071> no instale solo lo quize instalar pero no pudo
<al11505071> debian 7
<Artemis3> al11505071, yo te la puse facil, lubuntu 12.04
<Artemis3> tu te quieres complicar
<al11505071> ? eres mujer.
<al11505071> lo boy a descargar
<al11505071> pss aver si detecta la wifi de usb
<juan_> Es relativo a la impresora canon de la que hace un rato he preguntado como se puede instalar de manera inalambrica
<juan_> He encontrado un enlace donde en la pagina de canon para asia hay unos drivers
<juan_> y los dos archivos necesarios vienen en deb.tar.gz
<juan_> y no tengo ni idea de como se tratan esos archivos
<juan_> ¿Son ejecutables?
<juan_> ¿Como se instalan?
<juan_> O sea...
<juan_> Que no se instalan
<juan_> En resumen...
 * ytzvan saluda
<juan_> Que me quedo sin impresora y sin escaner
<ytzvan> Saludos ubunteros, ¿Que tal el sfd en sus países?
<juan_> en Ubuntu
<Souchiro> weno hasta el lunes
<Unknown___> SAludos!
<Unknown___> Qué drivers debo instalar para éste modelo de tarjeta de vídeo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208153/
<Guest28021> Unknown___, checa este post amigo, igual y te sirve https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ar/2010-May/029696.html
<Unknown___> Guest28021 Gracias!
<Unknown___> Guest28021: Pero no sale qué drivers usar.
<Artemis3> Unknown___, openchrome
<Unknown___> Qué paquetes suplantan al "build-dep" y el "automakel.9"???
<Pierrot> buenas noches todos
<Dyrk> Consulta, tengo una pc corriendo ubuntu 12,04 y window$ xp, la pregunta es si es posible hacer la actualización  xp a w7 sin que borre mi querido ubuntu?
<Dyrk> Gracias anticipadas
<mimecar> Dyrk: perderás grub
<Dyrk> mimecar: Si pierdo el grub pierdo toda la partición con ubuntu instalado?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> pero tendrás que hacer un backup de todos tus datos antes
<Dyrk> mimecar: Que se hace en este caso?
<mimecar> copia tus datos a un disco externo
<mimecar> y después asegurate que no borras la partición de ubuntu
<Dyrk> mimecar: Tengo una solución pero es muy larga y tediosa, hacer backup de ubuntu y el window$, formatear instalar w7 y luego ubuntu pero es múltiple largo el proceso...alguna idea?
<Dyrk> mimecar: quería hacer backup con easy transfer de xp reinstalar w7 recuperar backup... Y todo sin tocar ubuntu
<Dyrk> Llevo con ubuntu 3años no soy aun experto
<mimecar> ya te he dicho que hagas un backup de tus datos y no borres las particiones de ubuntu
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> uso ubuntu 12.04 con unity, y estoy observando que desde ayer esporadicamente mi pc se apaga sin más
<Guest73806> ¿tienes limpio el ordenador?
<BreoganGal> estuve mirando si era por la temperatura, pero esta por los valores normales
<BreoganGal> no instale nada estos dias salvo actualizaciones
<BreoganGal> ahora mismo entre por el modo recuperacion a ver si asi al guardar esta configuracion actual funciona sin problemas
<BreoganGal> si quieres que te pase algun dato dime
<Guest73806> un ordenador se apaga solo cuando la temperatura es crítica
<Guest73806> no suele tener otras causas
<BreoganGal> pues los valores de temperatura son los de siempre
<mimecar> ¿qué temperatura tienes?
<BreoganGal> y eso que hoy se me apago a la hora de uso aprox
<BreoganGal> 55-56
<mimecar> un poco alta
<BreoganGal> siempre anda por esos valores la verdad
<mimecar> cómo tienes definido el valor crítico en la bios?
<BreoganGal_> hola
<BreoganGal_> si se me acaba de ir
<BreoganGal_> guest, pero por que ahora pasa esto y ante no estando igual?
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasa?
<BreoganGal_> no probe ahora, pero llevo usando ubuntu como 6 meses aprox
<BreoganGal_> y es la primera vez que me hace esto
<BreoganGal_> ?
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que una actualización provoque ese error
<pc-house> hola
<pc-house> soy breogangal
<pc-house> el de antes
<pc-house> desde otro pc
<pc-house> el arranque es mas lento ahora y me aguanto unos min antes de apagarse no lo entiendo
<pc-house> guest?
<mimecar> pc-house: ¿has puesto repositorios de ppa?
<pc-house> puse el del chromium
<pc-house> pero despues lo quite
<pc-house> si quieres datos solo dime e intento entrar rapido y hacer un paste
<pc-house> por que la ultima vez se fue con 54 grados, menos que antes, asi que a saber
<mimecar> pon tu sources.list en pastebin
<pc-house> voy intentarlo espera
<pc-house> estoy arrancando y me salio pantalla negra e invalidd no se que y  acto seguido el panel de acceso
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<pc-house> si
<pc-house> dame el comando de la terminal para sacar eso por favor
<mimecar> las actualizaciones?
<pc-house> no, el source.list
<pc-house> actualizado esta
<mimecar> el archivo está en /etc/sources.list
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin también de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pc-house> si te digo la verdad, no encuentro sources.list dentro de etc ?¿
<mimecar> mira en /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> no recuerdo ahora si está dentro de la carpeta apt o no
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208615/
<pc-house> hay lo tienes lo segundo
<pc-house> voy por el sources.list
<mimecar> pc-house: ¿no decías que no tenías PPA?
<pc-house> y si, esta dentro de esa carpeta
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208617/
<pc-house> pero te refieras a ppa de cualquier tipo
<mimecar> de cualquier tipo
<pc-house> por que el que tengo es ya de hace bastante
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿cuales tienes activados?
<pc-house> el de gimp y el de jupiter
<pc-house> pero llevan hay meses sin dar problemas
<mimecar> ¿puedes asegurar que no han cambiado nada en tu sistema en meses?
<mimecar> usa el live cd y mira si te pasa lo mismo
<pc-house> ahora mismo estoy con la bateria y no se va
<pc-house> estoy mirando el historial de cambio y salvo actualizaciones hace 1 mes meti conky salvo eso nada mas
<pc-house> en loo que te pase, tu ves algo raro?
<mimecar> bouyguestelecom.ubuntu.lafibre.info
<mimecar> ese es un repositorio oficial?
<pc-house> supongo que si, en el gestor de actualizaciones, configuracion
<mimecar> ok
<pc-house> despues software de ubuntu
<pc-house> y en descargar de este, le di a buscar el mejor sevidor
<mimecar> usa el live cd durante varias horas y mira si te pasa lo mismo
<pc-house> ahora mismo esta a 52 grados y no se va, mirare si aguanta o si sigue igual y si cae, pues meto live cd y a ver
<Guest34306> buenas... mi ubuntu 12.04 no actualiza me dice que debo hacer una actualizacion parcial y luego me dice que no se puede,,, que debo hacer?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<disty> hola
<disty> cómo haces que la pass del root sea diferente a la tu usuario?
<mimecar> disty: ¿para que necesitas eso?
<disty> porque he leído que no es bueno tener la misma buscando otras cosas, pero no encuentro como cambiarla
<mimecar> no hay ningún problema en que sea la misma
<Exio> por defecto no hay, se usa sudo para "escalar" privs
<disty> entonces da igual?
<mimecar> si
<disty> xd
<disty> Exio: escalar privs?
<disty> eso qué es, por Dios
<mimecar> tener permisos de root
<Exio> escalar privilegios, "volverse root"
<disty> ok, muchas gracias a los dos
<disty> tengo que irme
<disty> un placer
<Marverick> hasta
<Enekoos> hola
<Enekoos> lguien que trabaje con raid me podria decir que hago mal en la configuracion de grub? llevo varios dias intentando montar un raid pero no consigo que lo detecte grub de ninguna forma
<joseph_CO> hola a todos
<Enekoos> hola joseph_CO
<joseph_CO> hola
<joseph_CO> sin querer el otro dia quite ubuntu servers de la lista en este cliente (xchat IRC) COMO LO CONFIGURO DE NUEVO
<Enekoos> joseph_CO: no habras montado nunca un raid con ubuntu?
<Enekoos> :D
<joseph_CO> no amigo :/
<Enekoos> vaya :/
<joseph_CO> que es un raid?
<Enekoos> pues en xchat era bastante facil
<Enekoos> raid es unir unos cuantos discos como si fueran uno solo
<Enekoos> para añadir tolerancia a errores y seguridad
<joseph_CO> yo creo que guampa te puede ayudar
<Enekoos> guampa?
<joseph_CO> si el aveces esta aqui creo que tiene muchos conocimientos
<joseph_CO> y el te podria ayudar
<Enekoos> bueno a ver si tengo suerte
<Enekoos> ahora parece q solo hay zombies :/
<mimecar> Enekoos: no es obligatorio contestar
<Exio> que yo sepa los raids no son detectados ni configurados por grub, sino por un initrd que carga despues todo
<Enekoos> no es obligatorio pero a un "hola" tampoco queda mal responder :)
<mimecar> si 48 personas saludarán a todos los usuarios sería un caos
<Enekoos> quizas
<Enekoos> Exio segun he estado mirando se configura grub e initramfs
<Exio> Enekoos: grub carga el initrd y el initrd "carga" el raid
<Enekoos> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-software-raid1-on-a-running-system-incl-grub2-configuration-ubuntu-10.04-p2
<Enekoos> esa es la guia que estoy siguiendo
<Enekoos> el menuentry de grub marca "        set root='(md0)'"
<Enekoos> y segun indica la ayuda al crear el raid debes hacerlo con metadata<0.90 para que sea boteable
<Enekoos> quizas el grub esta bien pero si es asi no se donde tengo el error
<Enekoos> tambien es cierto q en esa guia tienen un raid para /boot y otro para /
<Enekoos> y yo solo tengo uno
<Enekoos> pero entiendo que eso no deberia afectar a que funcionase o no si esta todo en su sitio
<Enekoos> hice una guia por si alguien quiere probar siempre que sepa como reparar la parte de grub
<Enekoos> http://pastebin.com/wd2NewLJ
<MAbeeTT> hace un día hice un upgrade en precise desktop. Firefox se atora estúpidamente, uso unity también. Ya inicié un nuevo perfil (nuevo direcotrio .mozilla) y sigo con problemas.
<MAbeeTT> ha pasado parecido con alguno por ahí?
<hashashin> nas
<omar> me pasa algo muy estrano
<omar> actualize mi ubuntu 12.04
<omar> pero ahora solo puedo navegar en google
<omar> las otras paginas no me habren
<omar> lo cocte por lan
<omar> por wifi
<omar> con otra wifi usb
<omar> y si conecta pero solo navega en algunos programas
<omar> ejemplo skype
<omar> si funcion
<omar> pero digamos xchat
<omar> no
<omar> no se que hacer por favor ayudenme
<m4v> omar: abrí la consola y hacé ping a algún sitio que no podés ver, así «ping sitio»
<omar> si
<omar> lo hice
<omar> digamos
<m4v> cancelalo con ctrl-c
<omar> ping www.unipamplona.edu.co
<m4v> y mostrame las primeras líneas con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste omar
<kubot> omar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<omar> lo raro es skype
<omar> me conecta bien
<m4v> estoy esperando..
<m4v> bueno, si me vas a tener esperando haciendo nada me voy.
<omar> m4v
<omar> estas
<omar> men disculpa
<omar> no lo pude conectar
<omar> saludos de nuevo
<omar> m4v
<omar> estas
<omar> alguien que me ayude
<omar> por favor
<omar> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<omar> al actualizar me dejo de funcionar
<omar> ahora no navega
<omar> solo puedo conectarme  a skype
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<omar> o digamos google
<omar> 12.04
<omar> saludos micmercar
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<omar> soy arielsanflo
<omar> sip
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<omar> mimecar
<omar> hay esta el opastebin
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209592/
<ZorKum> Muy buenas a todos
<omar> mimecar es que demore mucho en conectarme
<omar> buenas tardes
<ZorKum> Alguien sabe porque no me inicia session el protocolo MSN en ningun programa?
<ZorKum> he usado la ultima version de emesene
<ZorKum> empathy
<ZorKum> pidgin
<ZorKum> y nada no hay manera de conectar al Messenger
<omar> es raro que solo me pueda conectar por skype y el resto nada
<xangua>  emesene y pidgin me funcionan sin problemas con msn ZorKum
<ZorKum> y de que puede ser el problema?
<ZorKum> uso ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> pidgin 2.10 por si acaso uso
<ZorKum> alomejor es problema del router o puertos
<xangua> ZorKum: a que algun servidor de windows/messenger/outlook o como se llame ahora estará caído
<omar> he estado tratando de arreglar el problema de la navegacion pero no he podido
<omar> y entro a la terminal y trata de update
<omar> y me sale esto
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209592/
<omar> y sollo me puedo conectar a skype
<strawbmx> Quien sabe por que no puedo descargar extensiones en el chrome :)
<strawbmx> estoy hablando weas, ya lo arregle jajaja
<omar> ayudenme por fis
<omar> estoy conectado bien pero  no puedo navegar
<omar> solo puedo entrar a skype
<m4v> omar: todavía estoy esperando lo primero que te pregunté, hacé ping a algún sitio que no puedas entrar y pasalo con un pastebin
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209592/
<m4v> eso no es lo que te pedí
<omar> mira cuando hago update desde la terminal
<m4v> si no vas a cooperar no te puedo ayudar.
<omar> es que es dice haci mira solo lo que sale
<m4v> ya lo leí, no es lo que te pedí que hagas, por favor abrí una terminal y hacé ping a algún sitio que no puedas entrar
<omar> ping:unknown host www.google.com
<omar> eso es lo que sale
<m4v> ahí está
<m4v> tan difícil era? tienes mal el DNS
<omar> si eso creo
<omar> no se como arreglarlo
<omar> porque cuando le doy pin  a el 192.168.1.1 que es el de entrar al ruter
<m4v> el DNS es algo que te da tu proveedor de internet, nose como está configurado tu conexión
<omar> si devulve los paquetes y los envia
<mimecar> omar: ¿estas usando ubuntu 12.10?
<omar> sip
<mimecar> ¿sabes que es una versión en desarrollo y que tiene errores?
<m4v> dijiste que actualizaste a 12.04 antes
<m4v> omar: fijate que hay en /etc/resolv.conf
<m4v> ah, ok
<m4v> así que estas con quantal, bueno, entonces estás con este bug
<m4v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1031350
<m4v> omar: usa una version estable, tendrías que reinstalar 12.04
<m4v> está solucionado ya, tendrías que poner tu servidor de dns en /etc/resolv.conf y probablemente podrías actualizar
<omar> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<omar> les agradezco
<omar> en verdad
<omar> me han ayudado mucho y tienen paciencia
<omar> pues en /etc/resolv.conf
<omar> sale lo siguiente
<omar> generated by networkmanager
<m4v> omar: edita ese archivo y pon "nameserver 208.67.222.222"
<m4v> y actualiza
<mimecar> tarde
<m4v> omar: edita ese archivo y pon "nameserver 208.67.222.222"
<m4v> y actualiza
<m4v> y deja de caerte.
<mrojas6996> Buenas tardes, tengo un problema con una impresora matricial EPSON LX-810L
<mrojas6996> la impresora ya esta configurada en imprime la pagina de prueba de Ubuntu con draft y buena calidad pero a la hora de imprimir archivos con LibreOffice sale algo totalmente desastroso y sin draft ni con respeto al margen
<lopulus> Hola gente... desde hace unos dias se me complica para conectarme a internet por medio del modem claro
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-09
<TM26> .....
<TM26> ......hhhdhkdd
<newbie> hola
<newbie> quiero hacer una consulta
<Guest91113> como pudo instalar un livecd de un sistema operatico
<Guest91113> en una sd
<noseasasi> window new
<noseasasi> perdón y buenasss...
<noseasasi> ;-)
<clientinfinite> hola gente, estoy en una pequeña reunion y escucho decir que, linux no tiene soporte...
<clientinfinite> me hizo reir porque ustedes me han ayudado cientos de veces
<z4sk0> buenas
<z4sk0> alguien sabe como puedo accionar las flechas del teclado mediante comandos?
<z4sk0> buenas
<z4sk0> nadie sabe como ejecutar teclas en consola?
<z4sk0> es decir mediante un comando, poder efectuar una tajo de teclado, o simular las flechitas
<guampa> si esperas mas de 6 minutos me das tiempo a responder
<guampa> podes probar con xdotool
<guampa> sirve para simular eventos de teclado y mouse en X
<z4sk0> xdotool, es lo que he usado con conky y lua creo recordar
<z4sk0> me miro el man y te digo, el caso es poder hacer que navegue por el menu de aplicaciones
<guampa> desde lua probablemente puedas hacerlo directamente tambien
<guampa> yo lo use para simular en mi entorno el alt+f1 para desplegar el menu principal
<guampa> en un momento en que no funcionaba
<z4sk0> guampa, eso es a lo que voy justo!
<guampa> que entorno usas?
<z4sk0> estoy con un reconocimiento de voz y quiero hacerle navegar por el menu
<z4sk0> XFCE4
<guampa> ah
<z4sk0> el popup del menu lo saco con: xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu
<guampa> pues si, probablemente xdotool te sirva, otro programa util y complementario es
<guampa> espera que no recuerdo el nombre ahora
<guampa> wmctrl
<guampa> ese sirve para controlar algunos manejadores de ventanas
<z4sk0> gracias guampa , le hechare un vistazo, te comento cualquier cosa
<guampa> oka
<z4sk0> el wmctrl, vale para el tema de ventanas (me ha dado mas ideas), pero creo que par alos menus tendre que mirarme el man de xdotool
<guampa> si, esa era la idea
<guampa> otros programas que podes usar para complementar a wmctrl son xprop, xwininfo, devilspie. Pero si, para lo de los menus la onda es xdotool
<z4sk0> guampa, estoy viendo o que lo hago por cordenadas (contra: si cambio de resolucion, a saber que hace) o a combinaciones de teclas
<guampa> lo mas seguro en ese caso seria combinacion deteclas
<guampa> sino tendrias que hacer un script que detecte la resolucion, y aunque ande el esfuerzo extra seria innecesario
<z4sk0> cierto
<z4sk0> estoy intentando hacer xdotool key "alt+F2"
<z4sk0> pero me salen caracteres raros en colsola y no hace nada
<z4sk0> estoy siguiendo este "man" http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool.xhtml
<z4sk0> pero no encuentro a que equivalen las flechitas
<guampa> z4sk0: Up, Down, Left, Right
<z4sk0> guampa, oh!! funciona! me has revolucionado mi programa, jajajaja
<guampa> jajaja
<z4sk0> guampa, me queda indicarle el enter
<z4sk0> no reconoce "enter ni "Enter"
<z4sk0> el borrar el backspace, asi que le enter tiene que estar si o si
<guampa> z4sk0: proba KP_Enter
<z4sk0> guampa, ole!
<z4sk0> funciona
<z4sk0> este código sera libre, asi que ya lo vereis cuando este finalizado ;)
<guampa> como debe ser! :) me alegro
<z4sk0> por ahora el rollo del menu va asi, lo único que no me va es introducir la pas de root al ejecutar la tool: http://pastebin.com/64ccRjYY
<z4sk0> creo que hay que marcarla id de la ventana
<espectalll123> Hola, ¿soy el único ser humano en este IRC?
<guampa> si
<GridCube> aja
<espectalll123> Hola bots que entienden español y lo escriben con ligeras faltas de ortografía :P
<guampa> ola zer umano
<espectalll123> Ahora un poco más en serio
<espectalll123> Estaba investigando sobre crear una comunidad LoCo para España, y me encontrado este chat IRC
<espectalll123> ¿Hay alguien controlando esto?
<guampa> creo que la gente que esta mas en cuestiones organizativas puede ser por ejemplo chilicuil
<guampa> esta todos los dias, pero aun no logueo hoy
<espectalll123> OK, gracias
<espectalll123> Esperaré entonces
<espectalll123> Por ahora, puedo hacer lo que hacen los demás en este chat
<espectalll123> Nada :D
<guampa> normalmente aca se espera a que alguien venga con una consulta y si pinta, se le ayuda
<guampa> el canal social y otros, se pueden obtener leyendo el
<guampa> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<espectalll123> Ajá
<chilicuil> hola buenos dias o/
<guampa> hola chilicuil
<espectalll123> Hola, soy nuevo aquí... ¿es esto parte de un LoCo?
<GridCube> !ot | espectalll123
<kubot> espectalll123: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridCube> :D
<chilicuil> hola guampa o/
<GridCube> \o hola chilicuil aunque a mi no me saludaste
<chilicuil> hola GridCube o/
<chilicuil> espectalll123: no, no es parte
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<mtellez> Buen día, tengo instalado ubuntu 13.04 versión de 64 bits en una laptop, al inicio la red inalámbrica me funcionaba bien. Cambié la seguridad de web a wpa y desde entonces ya no me puedo conectar. Ya le di olvidar red, reintroduje la contraseña y no se conecta. Si uso una tarjeta wifi usb si me puedo conectar, pero con la integrada no. Probé con el live cd y ahí si me pude conectar sin problemas. Alguna ayuda?
<crasshv4> pues bien
<crasshv4> algo habras tocado
<crasshv4> tu mismo lo dices
<crasshv4> en editar conecxiones tiene que estar el fallo
<crasshv4> eelimina las redes , y vuelve a coenctar
<crasshv4> pnes la password
<Artemis3> mtellez, network manager es bastante necio para "olvidar" las redes a las que se ha conectado, no recuerdo si reiniciandolo o borrando algo se arreglaba, cieramente cambiar el nombre del ap ayuda...
<mtellez> Artemis3, Tengo varios dispositivos que usan esa red, si le cambio el nombre tengo que reconfigurar todos :S
<crasshv4> despues de olvidar todas las redes ,
<crasshv4> reinicia el pc
<Artemis3> bueno habra que buscar cual es el archivo a borrar
<crasshv4> por si acasoo
<mtellez> ok, borro todas las redes y les aviso
<crasshv4> vale
<Artemis3> en el futuro, nunca uses wep, no sirve para nada
<crasshv4> pero solo hace falta que borres la red que te da problemas
<crasshv4> http://imagebin.org/270373
<crasshv4> fijate en la red vodafone
<crasshv4> en una de las wlan!
<crasshv4> pone el nombre WLANXXXX(1)
<mtellez> crasshv4,  Ok, voy a ver si tengo duplicado algo
<crasshv4> si has conectado ala misma red con diferentes tarjetas inalambricas (WIFIS usb)  si estaran duplicadas,
<crasshv4> puedes pasarnos alguna captura de imagen para poder verlo mejor por
<crasshv4> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<mtellez> ok, también subiré los logs para que lo vean, esperen
<mtellez> Aquí les dejo la liga para que vean el log cuando intento conectarme a la red inalámbrica: http://pastebin.com/rkgWpFEP
<locodir-user> Mi pregunta es la siguente: El día de ayer borre consynapty los archivos de sonido completamente y al momento de reiniciar salio un mensaje "Problemas con el grafico- video" y despues otra ventana para configuar", le di ok a todo. Y dejo de funcionar Ubuntu, solo podia ingresar mediante consola ¿Como podria volver a instalar esos archivo que borré?
<locodir-user> Buenas tardes, hay alguien ahi?
<chilicuil> locodir-user: el historial de programas instalados se almacenan en /var/log/dpkg.log
<chilicuil> locodir-user: si has desinstalado el sistema de audio, es probable que se hayan desinstalado otros componentes
<chilicuil> locodir-user: te sugiero que revises que paquetes se desinstalaron y que los reinstales
<locodir-user> Tienes razón, se fueron casi todos los programas.
<chilicuil> locodir-user: para ver los ultimos paquetes que desinstalaste ejecuta:  grep " remove .*" /var/log/dpkg.log
<mimecar> o reinstala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> siempre hay que ver lo que se desinstala
<chilicuil> mmm, sip, mejor sigue la sugerencia de mimecar.., estaba por sugerirte una ruta mas complicada
<mimecar> locodir-user, usas ubuntu o alguna de las variantes como kubuntu, xubuntu...?
<locodir-user> Yo uso Ubuntu 12.04.2 TLS, y tengo esa version en mi cd de kinstalación,
<locodir-user> Perdon Ubuntu 12.04.02 LTS
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<locodir-user> No tengo idea como se hace, lo que ocurre que cuando pongo el CD, me sale las 2 opciones  de siempre, de modo de prueba o instalacion.
<locodir-user> cuando pongo en modo de instalacion me sugieres, la instalacion juntoa otra version, o la de formatear todos los docuemnto e instalar limpiamente el SO
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get install ubunutu-desktop
<mimecar> el live cd no te sirve
<locodir-user> ¿Pero eso no lo hago con el cd puesto? o ¿si?
<mimecar> ¿no te deja arrancar el sistema instalado?
<locodir-user> lo que hago es: ctrl+alt+F1, y me sale la consola, ingreso mi login y contraseña, y estoy dentro del sistema ejemplo: miguel$    , algo asi se vee
<locodir-user> no recuerdo bien , pero le pongo "ls" y veo mis archivos
<mimecar> ahí puedes poner el comando
<locodir-user> sudo apt-get install ubunutu-desktop, Es "ubunutu" o ubuntu
<locodir-user> y eso es todo, ¿con eso recupero todo?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> con eso tendrás las aplicaciones que vienen de serie con ubuntu
<mimecar> si has puesto cosas nuevas las tendrás que poner a mano
<locodir-user> no hay problema, ok, gracias, Probare! , Otra pregunta y si no funciona que podria ser?
<mimecar> con el comando tienes que tener un sistema funcional
<mimecar> si falla, o la red no te funciona o el disco
<locodir-user> Ha!, me olvide decirte , mi compu no cuenta con internet
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pues busca una conexión a internet
<mimecar> o la próxima vez lee los mensajes del sistema
<locodir-user> esa es la unica manera?
<mimecar> es posible que añadiendo como fuente de instalación el live cd funcione
<mimecar> pero no será sencillo
<locodir-user> ok, muchas gracias por tu ayuda... . Dime tu sabes mucho de linux, osea trabajas con el kernel?
<mimecar> hace tiempo que no compilo un kernel desde cero
<locodir-user> yo estoy muy interesado en aprender a como se pude mejorar y cosas asi, estoy estudiando programacion y me gustaria meter mano, para que el tipo de reinstalacion del sistema sea mas simple.
<locodir-user> tienes documentacion que me puedas compartir, si no es mucha molestia
<mimecar> para reinstalar un linux instalado sólo tienes que hacer siguiente, siguiente...
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema clonado
<locodir-user> lo que quiero es saber como se puede cambiar el sistema de impresion, es por eso que me interesa meter mano al kernel
<mimecar> ¿quieres dejar de usar cups?
<chilicuil> el sistema de impresion no tiene nada que ver con el kernel, o si?
<mimecar> no tiene relación
<locodir-user> si me parace que es muy triste, no hay buenos grficos y es muy confuso en cuanto a configuraciones, me gustaria adaptarlos,en cuanto en la informacion de cartucho y los mantenimiento, cosas asi, que tengas mas utiliidades y precision en lo colores, que no me imprima de una manera pobre o deforme el documento de texto.
<mimecar> si deforma el texto es por el driver
<mimecar> pero eso depende del fabricante, modificar el kernel no te servirá de nada
<chilicuil> lo que si se podria mejorar es que el applet de impresion muestre mas datos, en eso estoy de acuerdo.., que tal dificil sea para implementar?, no tengo idea
<locodir-user> en serio?, pero yo tengo una impresora cannon, y sus driver lo baje,(canada), es la dristribuidora del driver. pero no pasa nada, porque cups es el administrador de impresoras, y eso creo que afecta
<mimecar> resumiendo, si no usas cups no imprimes
<locodir-user> por eso es que pensaba hacer uno presonalzado para mi impresora, y si sale perfecto lo dristribuyo a la comunidad, ya que nadie ha tomado mucho interes en ello
<locodir-user> en verdad, a nivel de impresion no he visto que Ubunutu tenga buenas impresiones de calidad
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que estas usando un driver privativo para la impresora
<Acro1> yo tengo una canon y no me dio problemas
<locodir-user> si pero he escrito a canon y pueden proporcioname informacion, sobre el tema.
<mimecar> suerte, no suelen dar el código de los drivers
<locodir-user> lo que tambien me han diccho ellos, el poruqe de no hacer muchos driver en Ubuntu. Yes por que cambia mucho de version y bueno solo hacen para Debian el viejito o el standar, y como Ubuntu hereda de Debian varias cosas, entonces sugiere que se intale esa version
<mimecar> eso parece una excusa
<mimecar> Ubuntu tiene partes de Debian, pero muchas cosas son diferentes
<locodir-user> pero voy a informarme mas sobre ese tema
<mimecar> si el fabricante no da un driver adecuado
<mimecar> poco puedes hacer
<locodir-user> cups tambien tiene Debian por lo que concluyo que debo crear uno exclusivo para mi impresora y haber como me va...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tienes el código fuente del driver sí o no?
<locodir-user> ok, fue un gusto dialogar contigo, espero encontrarte de nuevo, y bueno espero aprender a como compilar un kernel, al menos eso me ayudara a ver más aya de lo evidente....
<locodir-user> la otra semana me lo mandan
<mimecar> si tienes el código tendrás que estudiarlo muy bien, ver lo que hay que cambiar...
<mimecar> eso requiere bastante tiempo y conocimientos
<locodir-user> y hay un manual de paso , todo es con el chip,
<mimecar> en ese caso tendrías que ser capaz de que funcionara todo sin modificar cups
<mimecar> piensa que un usuario NO va a instalar un paquete importante como cups de un tercero
<locodir-user> ok, adios.
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<Artemis3> mimecar, y eso de que ubuntu cambia mucho... para eso hicieron los lts :)
<mimecar> lo que es complicado es hacer un driver y probarlo en todas las combinaciones
 * xoan buenas
<z4sk0> buenas, alguien que haya logrado correr julius?? http://julius.sourceforge.jp/en_index.php
<chilicuil> nunca habia escuchado de el
<z4sk0> estoy intentando que me transcriba un .wav a texto (reconocimiento por voz)
<z4sk0> la api de google lo hace, pero tienes que tener internet, y la gracia es que sea en local
<chilicuil> ohhh, pues suerte con ello!
<z4sk0> xD
<Novato> hola
<Novato> buenas noches
<Novato> ayuda con problema de red tengo mi wired deshabilitado
<Novato> cable unplugged
<Novato> No sé como habilitarlo
<[b]> hola
<[b]> alguien
<[b]> !log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<[b]> !a
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'a'.
<[b]> !asdasd
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'asdasd'.
<[b]> !kudos
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'kudos'.
<[b]> !amen
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'amen'.
<[b]> !ud a
 * Zanguetsu off
<[b]> Zanguetsu: que pasa?
<Zanguetsu> que ya me retiro
<Zanguetsu> cuidense
<Zanguetsu> chau
<[b]> ah
<[b]> donde?
<[b]> quien?
<[b]> como?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-10
<Ariana> buenas  noches,
<Ariana> buenas noches,por casualidad alguien a usado virtual vox,lo tengo instalado y despues de un tiempo lo quiero abrir para usar ubuntu de manera virtual en mi pc y me sale
<Ariana> me sale no booteable medium found system halten
<Ariana> halted perdon
<Ariana> quiero usar ubuntu mediante virtual vox
<GridCube> Ariana, si estas usando el virtualbox para emular una livesession
<GridCube> y eliminas el iso
<GridCube> no va a funcionar mas
<GridCube> tenes que instalarlo
<Ariana> como asi
<GridCube> como si fuerase una computadora normal
<Ariana> nome digas y alguna otra plataforma de linux podre correr con virtual vox?
<Ariana> no entiendo
<GridCube> todas
<GridCube> virtualbox emula una computadora
<Ariana> me decis que lo tengo que instalar ubuntu si o si
<GridCube> en la maquina virtual
<GridCube> si
<Ariana> porque virtual vox lo tengo instalado
<GridCube> aja
<Ariana> esta instalado
<GridCube> virtualbox es un emulador
<GridCube> tenes que instalr un sistema en usa sesion de virtualbox
<Ariana> el tema que te cuento ya lo e usad hantes pero ahora me sale ese mensage en una consol
<GridCube> si, habras eliminado el iso de ubuntu
<GridCube> o lo habras movido
<Ariana> me sale no booteable medium foun sistem halted
<Ariana> en una consola
<Ariana> lo desistale y lo volvi a instalar
<Ariana> pero me sigue saliendo el mismo error
<talo> hola
<Horux> Hola a todos tengo un problemita
<Horux> resulta que instale moc desde un tarball es decir con make
<Horux> el programita no me funcionó, no se llegó a configurar bien
<Horux> total que decidi desintalarlo con sudo apt-get remove --purge moc y se desinstaló
<Horux> pero lo raro es que instalé una version nueva y tampoco funcionó, me parece que ya no están desarrollandolo
<Horux> vuelvo a aplicar sudo apt-get remove --purge moc
<Horux> y se desintaló
<Horux> pero lo misterioso es que sigue allí
<Horux> no hayo como quitarlo
<Horux> pones en consola mocp y aparece allí con ese error...
<Horux> como quitar un programa que hayas instalado con make?
<WyReSP> chicos... si utilizo el soporte de actualizaciones para actualizar del 11.10 al 12.04 puedo reparticionar el disco duro y todo?
<mimecar> en el proceso no
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> entiendo ... y qué pensáis sobre descargarme la 12.10
<WyReSP> ¿?
<WyReSP> será peor por no tener el LTS?
<mimecar> para que quieres usar LTS?
<WyReSP> no es que lo quiera usar
<WyReSP> es que si tiene LTS .... tendrá soporte durante más tiempo, no?
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> vas a mantener la misma versión durante varios años?
<WyReSP> mmm hombre, lo ideal sería algo de estabilidad
<WyReSP> tampoco quiero tner que cambiar a la 13.10 el año que viene xD
<WyReSP> o algo así ... de todas formas... qué me dices de las 13? mimecar ?
<WyReSP> están bien?... ya hay por ahí algo, no?
<mimecar> son versiones normales
<WyReSP> mimecar, pero hay alguna mejora interesante?
<mimecar> programas más recientes
<WyReSP> y ... hace poco trabajando con el 12.04 hubo una cosa que me gusta del 11 y no pude hacer
<WyReSP> que es poner los gráficos del monitor de sistema en pequeñito en la barra de tareas
<WyReSP> es porque no supe hacerlo? o porque no se puede ya a partir del 12? mimecar ?
<mimecar> gnome shell tiene una extensión para hacer eso
<mimecar> que esté en unity es otra cosa
 * xoan buenas
<WyReSP> ah ... entiendo ..
<WyReSP> es que entonces no sé si es porque estoy usando gnome 3 ... o algo así mimecar
<mimecar> Gnome 3 ya esta desde hace varias versiones en Ubuntu
<WyReSP> bueno, y finalmente.... qué versión me recomiendas?
<WyReSP> 12 o 13?
<WyReSP> más estable será 12, no? :)
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<elementary-site0> hola
<elementary-site0> me podeis ayudar
<elementary-site0> quiero saber donde se instala xampp
<mimecar> ese paquete no está en los repositorios
<elementary-site0> y phpmyadmin
<elementary-site0> no
<elementary-site0> lo q pasa es q ya lo instale
<elementary-site0> pero no encuentro su carpeta
<elementary-site0> tampoco la carpeta de myadmin
<mimecar> en synaptic tendrás la ruta
<mimecar> pero estará en /var y /etc
<elementary-site0> uso elementary os
<mimecar> no tienes synaptic?
<elementary-site0> y ṕor mas q le busco no los encuentro
<elementary-site0> os ruego me ayuden por favor
<mimecar> ya te he dicho por donde empezar
<elementary-site0> se puede instala synaptic en elementary os?
<mimecar> si está basada en Debian / Ubuntu tienes que tener synaptic
<elementary-site0> donde lo veo men
<mimecar> sigue con las preguntas en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para ubuntu
<mimecar> si no tienes synaptic en los menus, instala el paquete
<elementary-site0> como lo instalo men
<Exio4> !lamp elementary-site0
<kubot> elementary-site0: Linux, Apache, MySQL, y !php, para infomación y como instalarlo mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LAMP -- http://www.cesarius.net/instalar-lamp-en-ubuntu/
<Exio4> no tenes que instalar eso en linux
<Exio4> sino lamp! :P
<[CaBeTuX]> Hola gente!
<[CaBeTuX]> necesito auditar todos los comandos que son ejecutados como root
<[CaBeTuX]> o sea... tengo los logs de "sudo comando" pero si el usuario hace sudo -i o sudo bash o sudo -s, bla bla...
<[CaBeTuX]> ahi dejo de tener historial de los comandos que ejecuto
<[CaBeTuX]> alguien sabe como puedo auditar esto?
<[CaBeTuX]> (necesito que se envien a un log... porque tengo que mandarlos a un rsyslog ;)
<GridCube> ?
<z4sk0> [CaBeTuX], has mirado en la carpeta de /root?
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<GridCube> [CaBeTuX], tu historial se guarda en .bash_history, el .bash_history de root estara en /root
<[CaBeTuX]> pero ese archivo se puede eliminar... yo quiero que se mande algo al syslog
<[CaBeTuX]> o a algun otro log
<[CaBeTuX]> secure, auth, etc
<z4sk0> buenas, alguien ha usado algun reconocimiento de voz de esta lista? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_speech_recognition_software
<GridCube> nope
<Zanguetsu> nopo
<[CaBeTuX]> yo se que se manda al bash_history
<GridCube> [CaBeTuX], hacele un tail constante a los dos que vaya con >> a un syslog
<[CaBeTuX]> pero quiero que se envie a algun log con formato rsyslog... entienden a que me refiero, no? como lo hace "sudo"
<GridCube> ?
<[CaBeTuX]> pero no tengo horario, nada GridCube
<z4sk0> [CaBeTuX], redirigelo y parsea la salida con sed y awk
<z4sk0> [CaBeTuX], se peude hacer lo que tu estas buscando, pero ahi te dije la alternativa xD
<GridCube> http://www.dufault.info/blog/logging-all-bash-commands-to-history-and-keeping-people-from-deletingemptying-it/
<GridCube> http://jablonskis.org/2011/howto-log-bash-history-to-syslog/
<z4sk0> por favor si alguien sabe como hacer reconocimiento de audio en local sin tirar de la API de google que funcione en ubuntu 12.04, le agredecería la info!
<cousteau> ¿alguna herramienta para "mind mapping" que me recomendéis?
<mimecar> cousteau, yed
<mimecar> no está en los repositorios pero es de lo mejor que hay
<cousteau> he probado labyrinth y no me convence; XMind parece estar mejor (aunque es comercial, pero la versión gratuita no está mal)
<cousteau> vale, pruebo
<cousteau> ...puede importar mapas de XMind?  es que ya había empezado a hacerlo ahí
<mimecar> no creo
<cousteau> hm, no sé, parece más para diagramas en general...  tiene cosas para abrir/colapsar nodos?
<cousteau> (cerrar nodos con muchas ramas para que no ocupen tanto)
<mimecar> si están agroupados sí
<cousteau> "Zipped yED JAR file" - vale, para qué comprimen un .jar con zip si los .jar ya son zip?
<mimecar> también te puede reorganizar el diagrama siguiendo varias estructuras
<mimecar> para que ocupe menos?
<cousteau> digo que un .jar es un montón de .class metido en un .zip con la extensión cambiada; no tiene sentido meterlo en otro .zip
<mimecar> depende del factor de compresión que tenga el jar
<mimecar> usa la aplicación, no te preocupes por tonterías
<cousteau> hmm, no sé si me convence, creo que el XMind es más parecido a lo que busco
<cousteau> gracias de todas formas  (aunque me dejaré el yEd por aquí por si acaso me gusta)
<cousteau> ...aunque el maldito XMind me pide actualizar a Pro para TODO
<pipe84> hola a todos. He instalado Xubuntu 13.04 pero las teclas del brillo no hacen nada. En Ubuntu 13.04 añadiendo unos cambios en el grub se arreglaba pero en Xubuntu no funciona. Alguien me ayuda?
<crasshv4> pues yo no tengo ni idea
<crasshv4> mira si por acaso tu portatil tiene la tecla FN al lado del control
<pipe84> si tiene la tecla Fn pero tampoco funciona. las F9-F10-F11 (volumen +- y mute) funcionan sin problema y sin Fn
<blackshadow7777> buenas
<crasshv4> ah pues , no se
<crasshv4> yo apreto fn + brillo
<crasshv4> y si funciona...
<crasshv4> nose cual puede ser tu problema
<blackshadow7777> a ver, tengo un pc viejito, es un celeron pantalla monocromo, coloque el cd de xubuntu y cuando carga dice saliendo del modo grafico, eso esta bien pero el problema es que se queda como pegado como si alguien le diera a un boton
<blackshadow7777> eso psa tambien con ubuntu
<blackshadow7777> el otro problenma despues que logro salir de esa situacion es que dandole a varias teclas casi a la vez continua
<blackshadow7777> pero en el caso de xubuntu sale de la carga y se queda en busy box
<blackshadow7777> me dijeron que probara con puppylinux
<crasshv4> yo hace poco me instale crunchbang
<crasshv4> en un netbook
<crasshv4> es la unica distribucion qe funciona , perfecta , porque a probe todas las distros para pcs lentos y nada
<blackshadow7777> gracias, esa distro tiene forma de accesar a internet a una pagina en php?
<mimecar> blackshadow7777, da lo mismo que una página use php o html
<blackshadow7777> si es verdad, ya q php genera html
<blackshadow7777> disculpa
<blackshadow7777> ok la pregunta seria tiene un explorador medio moderno que soporte javascript?
<blackshadow7777> jquery y cosas de esas?
<mimecar> si las dudas no son de ubuntu pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<cousteau> si quieres algo ligero basado en ubuntu prueba Lubuntu
<blackshadow7777> bueno en realidad las dudas son de xubuntu, pero en el cabal en español no hay nadie y desde xubuntu en ingles me dijeron q pasara aca
<mimecar> si usas xubuntu firefox permite eso desde hace tiempo
<blackshadow7777> el amigo me recomendo una distro ya que aun no me respondia uno de ustedes, <mimecar>
<mimecar> siempre que uses una versión con soporte
<blackshadow7777> ok, gracias pero no se si leiste el comentario que hice al entrar en el canal
<mimecar> que se te bloqueaba el sistema
<blackshadow7777> o sea el problema que tengo es que no termina de cargar y se queda en busybox
<mimecar> mira si tu tarjeta gráfica tiene alguna incompatiblidad
<GridCube> blackshadow7777, yo te recomendaria tinycore
<blackshadow7777> luego de superar un problma anterior que parece ser el teclado segun recomendacion de alguien del irc en ingles
<blackshadow7777> ok, gracias grid, disculpa la pregunta, quiza sea redundante! tiene explorador web donde pueda ver una pagina con tecnologia mas o menos actual? javascript etc disculpa!
<cousteau> para navegadores, midori es ligero
<cousteau> si firefox no te va bien
<cousteau> también está chromium, similar a chrome...  lo usaban antes en Lubuntu, no sé por qué
<blackshadow7777> si me va bien es solo que versiones como puppylinux no rula bien del todo
<cousteau> (no sé si realmente es más ligero)
<blackshadow7777> ahora otra pregunta, gracias por las respuestas, existe algun programa script o algo que me permita hacer un acceso directo en el escritorio de un live, o sea modificar la distro solo colocando un acceso directo para que cuando el live cargue los usuarios asi no sepan usar linux le den click al acceso directo que los llevaria a una pagina web?
<blackshadow7777> diculpen se que no es de aca esa pregunta
<mimecar> sí, pero no es sencillo de hacer
<blackshadow7777> si sabes de una pag, estoy dispuesto a aprender, conozco algo de programacion
<blackshadow7777> imagino el problema seria desempaquetar y empaquetar sin dañar la estructura, por que lo otro seria hacer un enlace simbolico o apuntador a una pagina web
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<cousteau> ...si vuelve blackshadow7777 comentadle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cousteau> aunque creo que con el LiveUSB se pueden hacer los cambios permanentes
<[CaBeTuX]> estimados
<[CaBeTuX]> necesito el siguiente archivo/modulo
<[CaBeTuX]> pam_tty_audit
<[CaBeTuX]> pam_tty_audit(.so)
<[CaBeTuX]> el cual paradojicamente tiene un manual en la pagina de ubuntu, pero no existe en ningun paquete ;)
<[CaBeTuX]> xD
<[CaBeTuX]> alguien sabe de donde se puede descargar?
<mimecar> a que paquete pertenece?
<[CaBeTuX]> libpam-modules
<[CaBeTuX]> segun el man
<[CaBeTuX]> pero lo tengo instalado y no esta :P
<mimecar> me fio más del manual
<[CaBeTuX]> si lo encontras, avisame ;)
<mimecar> haz la busqueda con el comando find
<[CaBeTuX]> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/en/man8/pam_tty_audit.8.html
<[CaBeTuX]> ya lo busque
<GridCube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=raring&arch=amd64&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=pam_tty_audit
<GridCube> [CaBeTuX], ^
<[CaBeTuX]> no esta en ese path
<[CaBeTuX]> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/
<[CaBeTuX]> no esta muchachos, tiene que ser un bug
<[CaBeTuX]> alguien se lo olvido en el paquete
<[CaBeTuX]> porque lo tengo instalado
<GridCube> tenes instalado libpam-modules?
<GridCube> estas usando 64 bits?
<GridCube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=raring&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=pam_tty_audit
<GridCube> si no usas 64bits puede estar bajo /lib/i386-linux-gnu/security/pam_tty_audit.so
<GridCube> biblio@bibliobox:~$ locate pam_tty_audit.so
<GridCube> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/pam_tty_audit.so
<[CaBeTuX]> GridCube,
<[CaBeTuX]> uso 64 bits
<[CaBeTuX]> Ubuntu 12.04
<[CaBeTuX]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/937005
<[CaBeTuX]> a alguien se le olvido incluirlo
<chilicuil> [CaBeTuX]: en el reporte que linkeas ya esta resuelto, que version de ubuntu usas?, deberia estar incluido en Ubuntu raring
<[CaBeTuX]> 12.04
<[CaBeTuX]> y no esta en el paquete
<chilicuil> [CaBeTuX]: ya, en el ultimo comentario vorlon, core ubuntu developer, dice que ubuntu precise no incluira esa libreria
<[CaBeTuX]> jua
<[CaBeTuX]> porque no? O.o
<chilicuil> por lo que puedes, 1-. actualizar a raring, 2.- intentar usar el paquete de raring en precise, 3.- recompilar el paquete de precise para que lo incluya
<chilicuil> [CaBeTuX]: ni idea, seria bueno preguntar
<[CaBeTuX]> ok chilicuil, grax
<[CaBeTuX]> vere que hago
<chilicuil> [CaBeTuX]: suerte o/
<[CaBeTuX]> mimecar, GridCube... antes de prejuzgar... por favor la proxima, ya saben! Gracias! :)
<mimecar> antes de prejuzgar no me voy a poner a revisar todos los reportes de launchpad
<mimecar> puedes tener excepciones como la que te ha pasado, pero normalmente no se dan
<mimecar> el bug está asignado o se ha quedado en el limbo?
<chilicuil> mimecar: el bug ha sido solucionado, solo que no se portara a versiones estables, sus razones deben tener, generalmente se hace
<mimecar> tienes la 12.04 no?
<[CaBeTuX]> si tengo la 12.04 como he dicho
<[CaBeTuX]> lo mejor seria NO prejuzgar, nada mas :)
<[CaBeTuX]> obviamente no te vas a poner a revisar TODOS los reportes mimecar... todo bien igual! Era solo un comentario
<mimecar> [CaBeTuX], pasa entero un mes en el irc y hablamos después :P
<chilicuil> wowowowow, ubuntu global jam este fin de semana! =D, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<WyReSP> existe alguna forma de instalar windows sin que te altere el gestor de arranque, tiempo después de haber instalado linux y su grub?
<chilicuil> no que yo sepa
<WyReSP> :(
<chilicuil> pero tal vez en #windows sepan algo
<WyReSP> es que... me da un poco de reparo instalar solo ubuntu
<GridCube> si tenes dos discos, podes sacar el disco que tiene grun
<WyReSP> pero estoy por hacerlo
<WyReSP> luego para trabajar en office con extensiones de windows no hay mucho problema, no?
<GridCube> instalar, luego ponerlo de nuevo y correr update-grub
<WyReSP> no ... sólo tengo un disco duro ... :(
<GridCube> WyReSP, siempre vas a poder instalar una vm
<WyReSP> nah... pero creo que le voy a dar 50 gigas a windows y a correr... sólo porque es un portátil
<WyReSP> y me "conviene"
<WyReSP> quién sabe... podría llevarlo a algún sitio donde tuviese que usar windows a la fuerza xD
<GridCube> yo deje mi netbook con el w7 con el que vino en una particion
<GridCube> pero solo dos veces bootee ahi :P
<WyReSP> jajaja
<WyReSP> sí, a mí me pasará igual GridCube ... lo que pasa que lo hago con vista a usar softwares de producción musical o algo así
<WyReSP> por si algún día lo llevo a una fiesta... y tengo que conectarle una mesa...
<WyReSP> algo no planeado... no sé si me explico xD
<WyReSP> si es planeado ... igual puedo pensar cómo conectar la mesa a ubuntu que algunas se pueden usar ;)
<GridCube> WyReSP, hay muchos programas de dj para linux :D
<GridCube> bueno tal ves no muchos pero unos cuantos
<WyReSP> jajaja
<WyReSP> lo sé ;)
<WyReSP> pero la gente normalmente no los suele usar... xD
<WyReSP> y ya no es por Dj... es por producir... que hay mejor software en windows..
<WyReSP> pero bueno ... por 50 gigas... tampoco creo que pase nada...
<WyReSP> siempre podría extender el volumen de linux no?
<WyReSP> xD
<GridCube> P: audacity, avidemux
<WyReSP> sí sí ... pero nada como ableton
<WyReSP> por ejemplo xD
<WyReSP> en cualquier caso ... siempre puedo eliminar windows y extender linux, no?! :D GridCube ?
<GridCube> si
<talo> WyReSP,  y porque no instalas windows en una maquina virtual¿?
<WyReSP> talo, funcionan las aplicaciones con la misma fluidez?
<talo> obviamente no , porquer tienes dos sistemas instalados
<talo> en mi caso tengo instalado un sistema operativo ligero como lubuntu y luego tengo mis maquinas virtuales para lo que necesitge
<talo> perdon , instalados no , corriendo los dos
<WyReSP> pues para eso prefiero hacer dos particiones ;)
<WyReSP> funciona todo más fluido y no me es molestia :D
<talo> bueno , depende de tu maquina
<cousteau> para no tener que reiniciar cada vez que quieres arrancar un programa de windows
<cousteau> o si quieres mover cosas entre windows y linux
<WyReSP> mm .. no sé...
<talo> con mi maquina de 7 años , lubuntu
<WyReSP> tampoco me parece mala opcion el tener dos particiones xD
<talo> consume poco recursos
<talo> y he llegado a tener corriendo wondows server i xp
<cousteau> lubuntu está bien
<talo> esta cojonuda
<cousteau> aunque no he probado versiones modernas; sólo la 10.04
<talo> aja
<talo> yo estoy con la ultima
<talo> va muy bien
<talo> consume nada
<talo> i puedes tener ahi tus maquinss virtuales
<talo> para tus "cositas"
<talo> yo en mi caso las necesito paar los estudios
<WyReSP> probablemente la partición que haga de W$ la acabe eliminando
<cousteau> yo tendría que haber hecho eso en vez de los dos últimos meses que he estado usando windows
<WyReSP> pero bueno ... todo llegará ...
<cousteau> bueno, me retiro, adiós
<talo> venga
<talo> WyReSP,  yo en mi caso , tengo que estar arrancando y apagando muchos sistemas por los estudisoa , i asi es mejor con maquinas virtuales , sino imaginate todo el rato reiniciando... , ademas puedo arrancar varias para hacer laboratorios etc
<WyReSP> yo intento siempre usar ubuntu
<WyReSP> y para tema de estudios siempre me suelen haceptar los formatos con los que trabaja ubuntu
<WyReSP> windows es más para ocio
<WyReSP> y si te soy sincero para jugar un rato a algún juego
<WyReSP> no puedo hacerlo en ubuntu
<WyReSP> aunque cada vez más ... xD
<WyReSP> pero de momento ... w$ es ocio... no tengo esa necesidad de pasar de un sistema a otro
<talo> bueno , en mi caso me pikden crear dominios con windows server i tods estas cosas
<WyReSP> a lo mejor tú te dedicas a la gestión de sistemas y te es necesario xD
<WyReSP> claro :)
<talo> si jeje
<WyReSP> tengo amigos a los que les pasa ;)
<talo> tengo ahi unos 10 sisetmas operativos
<WyReSP> bufff
<talo> no todos a la vez he?
<talo> xD
<WyReSP> entonces tendrás un monton de espacio de disco sólo para asignarles a las mv xD
<talo> sip
<WyReSP> :)
<WyReSP> yo procuro usar ubuntu para todo :D
<WyReSP> por cierto, instalé tu lubuntu
<WyReSP> y no está nada mal...
<talo> yo utilizaba debian
<talo> pero me convencio mucho lubuntu
<WyReSP> luego probé con ubuntu 12 y ... va bastante peor...
<talo> sip
<talo> es que ubuntu consume mazo para mi trasto
<talo> jeje
<WyReSP> pero es que ... no conseguí que flash funcionara en ese PC...
<WyReSP> ni con lubuntu
<talo> pero realmente lubuntu esta muy bien
<talo> flash?
<talo> mhhhhhhhhhh
<WyReSP> sí... es extraño
<WyReSP> lo instalé desde el centro de software y todo
<talo> si suele venir ya de serie no?
<talo> eso es
<WyReSP> pero no me funciona ni con ubuntu ni con lubuntu
<talo> que raro
<WyReSP> parece ser del procesador... o de que no lo esté instalando bien xD
<talo> porque ocmo dices
<talo> esta en los repos oficiales...
<WyReSP> es que en el explorador llega a ponerme que está instalado el plugin de sockhwave ... o como sea
<WyReSP> pero luego no reproduce un video de youtube xD
<talo> si que es raro
<WyReSP> es que ... el pc es solo de un nucleo
<talo> porque eso en debian si que tenias que meterlo tu
<talo> pero en ubuntu...
<WyReSP> 1400 ghz ...
<talo> eso da igual creo WyReSP
<WyReSP> es muy full
<WyReSP> pues según me dijeron mi procesador no lo soportaba :(
<WyReSP> y a parte... otra cosa que no me gustó
<WyReSP> es el gatged ese de monitorear el sistema
<WyReSP> de los gráficos... que los puedes poner en la barra de tareas... es más simple que el del ubuntu con gnome ... :S
<talo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<talo> es que a mi el unity no me mola..
<talo> hehe
<WyReSP> no, no...
<WyReSP> si yo te hablo de gnome
<talo> aja
<talo> viene con un gadjet?
<WyReSP> yo tengo ahora ubuntu 11.10 en el portatil que voy a formatear ahora xD
<WyReSP> y tengo muchos gráficos... no solo el del procesador y la ram
<talo> es que yo utilizba debian , i ahra ubuntu 13
<WyReSP> tengo algunos más... como el de la red y el disco duro
<talo> aja
<WyReSP> yo voy a probar el 13 ;)
<talo> lubuntu perdon
<WyReSP> entiendo ;)
<talo> ubuntu no me arrancaba siquiera
<talo> en la maquina virtual
<talo> xD
<WyReSP> pff...
<talo> eso chpaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<talo> chupaaaaaaaaaaa
<talo> jeje
<talo> es que mi pc es muy viejo
<WyReSP> no sé... intentaré probar a ver si en lubuntu puedo instalar el flash bien ... :D
<talo> yo no instale nqada
<talo> ya venia instalado
<WyReSP> :S
<WyReSP> en lubuntu?! ... :S
<talo> si
<WyReSP> ... :S ahora sí que me dejas de piedra...
<WyReSP> y por qué puede ser que no me funcione entonces?!
<talo> ya te digo que ni idea
<talo> a mi me va desde el rpimer dia
<WyReSP> porque yo he tenido lubuntu 13 en ese PC viejo... pero no me carga videos de yb xD
 * WyReSP slaps WyReSP around a bit with a large trout
 * WyReSP slaps WyReSP around a bit with a large trout
 * WyReSP slaps WyReSP around a bit with a large trout
<talo> pues no se , a mi si me va
<talo> no tiene nada que ver el que el pc sea viejo , deberia ir
<WyReSP> claro... es que trae chrome...
<WyReSP> y chrome es de google y a google adobe le da soporte, no? xD
<talo> bueno es otro
<talo> chromiuim
<talo> pero me va en tiodos he
<talo> en firefox
<talo> en opera
<gorthaug> hola
<gorthaug> necesito ayuda con testdisk
<WyReSP> no sé... si no... de cualquier forma es tan extraño que no funcione en lubuntu como que tampoco lo haga en ubuntu ...
<WyReSP> aunque sí que funciona en w$
<WyReSP> por eso ... imagino que habrá alguna forma de hacerlo funcionar...
<gorthaug> o algún tipo de ayuda para recuperar una partición de ext3 o sus datos...
<talo> gorthaug,  echale un vistazo al hirens booot cd
<talo> WyReSP,  si funcioan en windows tiewne que funcionar en ubuntu , algo paso , ahitienes uqwe investigar jeje
<WyReSP> ;)
<WyReSP> y en lubuntu, verdad?! talo? XD
<talo> lubuntu es la caña xD
<WyReSP> ;)
<WyReSP> te haré caso, pareces un buen tipo ;) talo
<WyReSP> reinstalaré lubuntu ... y a ver si le cojo el tranquillo ;)
<talo> gorthaug,  yo probe el testdisk una vez , recupere algo , pero muchos datos estaban corruptos , gorthaug  lo hice mediante un manual que mire en una web
<gorthaug> esque la he liado parda y no se si podré recuperar o no...
<gorthaug> fui a crear un usb de arranque con una iso y en vez de mandar la salida de dd al pendrive la mandé a un disco duro
<talo> uala jeje
<talo> pues ya te digo a mi me recupero cosas
<gorthaug> me quedé con una cara te tonto que no veas xD
<talo> pero muchas estaban corruptas
<talo> si a mi me paso algo si milar
<talo> formatee / sin querer
<talo> xD
<talo> pues ahora no recuerdo gorthaug  , pero ay te digo lo mire en un tutorial por internet
<gorthaug> bueno, seguiré buscando...
<gorthaug> ok
<talo> era un poco coñazo
<talo> por consola
<gorthaug> acabo de ver una opción en gparted que se llama "intentar recuperar datos" o algo así
<talo> ah si?
<talo> no sabia , bueno es saberlo
<gorthaug> sí, y ahí está trabajando
<talo> jeje
<gorthaug> si no funciona pues ya miraré más, aunque llevo toda la tarde liado
<talo> mira tambien el hirens boot cd
<talo> tiene de toda clase de herramientas
<gorthaug> pero bueno, básicamente lo que he perdido son películas, música y series
<gorthaug> pero son 1,5 tb
<talo> hombre
<chilicuil> O_O
<talo> pues a mi me recupero la mitas
<talo> i de la mitad estaba la mitad corrompidae
<talo> es decir al final salve un 25%
<talo> pero depende de lo machacada que este
<talo> ....
<gorthaug> bueno, algo es algo
<talo> la mia estaba muy machacada
<gorthaug> como mucho habré sobreescrito 3 gb
<talo> por eso
<talo> a mi lo que mejor me fue el testdisk la verdad
<gorthaug> con testdisk he conseguido que me salga la partición de nuevo pero como sistema de archivos me aparece desconocido
<talo> es que es un poco lioso , yo al final di con un buen tutorial
<gorthaug> bueno, dejaré a gparted trabajar a ver que hace y si no ya lo miro "con calma"
<talo> si
<talo> eso es , calma jeje
<gorthaug> de particiones de windows he recuperado alguna vez datos con recuva
<talo> aja
<gorthaug> pero creo que no es compatible con ext3...
<talo> el hirens boot este tiene varias herramientas
<gorthaug> lo voy a mirar
<talo> esta muy completo , y no solo para eso , tiene muchisimas herramientas de todo tipo
<WyReSP> talo al área de intercambio no le pones punto de montaje, no? :D
<WyReSP> o... bueno, alguien que me responda xD
<WyReSP> vale, no.. he hecho una pregunta tonta...
<WyReSP> xD
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<talo> WyReSP,  no
<WyReSP> me ha dado un error en medio de la instalación con un disparador
<WyReSP> qué debería ahcer?
<WyReSP> post-instalación update-notifier-common
<WyReSP> alguien sabe algo?! :S
<WyReSP> talo ...
<talo> nada , vuelve a instalar xD
<WyReSP> talo pero es post instalación
<WyReSP> en el update... tú crees que será necesario?
<talo> bueno ya que es una instalacion nuva vuelve a intentarlo
<talo> si te vuelve a dar el error puedes probar a poner dpkg --reconfigure -a
<talo> --configure perdon
<WyReSP> y sigo probando con las actualizaciones acrivadas?
<talo> si tu vuelev a probar a ver
<talo> sino pon ese comando , i apt-get install -f
<WyReSP> el comando en medio de la instalación, dices?
<talo> no
<talo> si te vuelve a dar el error , una vez en el sistema pones eso
<WyReSP> ok
<nipsarm> hola a todos, como puedo quitar permiso de ejecución de una carpeta?
<mimecar> di lo que quieres hacer exactamente
<nipsarm> hola mimecar, recuerdas el tema de los archivos docx con permiso de ejecución?
<nipsarm> pues copié  todos, con carpetas tambien, y cuando cambio a -x -R. no me deja acceder a las carpetas
<nipsarm> dice que no tiene permisos suficientes, así que tuve que dejarlos como +x
<mimecar> cuidado con aplicar los permisos recursivos
<mimecar> sudo y los permisos recursivos te pueden dejar sin sistema operativo
<nipsarm> O_O  sí, pensé que habia entendido lo del -R
<nipsarm> pero no pude, cambie a -x solo los archivos, las carpetas aún aparecen como +x :/
<mimecar> donde estas quitando los permisos de ejecución?
<nipsarm> es eso normal?
<nipsarm> desde terminal-> chmoo -x *.docx y así...
<mimecar> no lo estas haciendo en la partición ntfs verdad?
<nipsarm> ahora que lo veo, incluso las carpetas de /home aparecen como +x
<mimecar> cuidado con los cambios de permisos
<nipsarm> sí, en un principio lo hize en la ntfs, ahora ya moví todo a mi /home
<mimecar> en una partición ntfs no te sirve de nada modificar los permisos
<mimecar> si cambias por error /, sólo podrás formatear y reinstalar
<nipsarm> :/ no lo sabía, a que se debe no poder cambiar en ntfs?
<mimecar> ntfs no admite permisos
<nipsarm> ya entiendo, otro tema, tienes la versión de wine 1.6?
<mimecar> no se que versión tengo en la 13.04
<nipsarm> tengo un iso de un curso multimedia, se abre con un exe, así que instalé wine pero no cargan los videos sólo audio
<nipsarm> y tener que iniciar con windows sólo para ver esos videos no me llama mucho la atención
<mimecar> si los vídeos dependen de otros programas tendrás que instalarlos
<nipsarm> son archivos mpg, instale el k-lite codec pack y  daba error el exe :/
<nipsarm> si instalo una versión anterior de wine, se podrá resolver?  te ha pasado algo así?
<mimecar> si te da error el exe, no has instalado nada
<mimecar> los programas necesitan otros programas para funcionar
<mimecar> cuando te falta alguno, no funcionan
<nipsarm> supuse que faltaba sólo el códec de video, porque el exe se ejecutaba, se abre la ventana del video y sólo da el audio
<nipsarm> por eso instalé el k-lite pero fue peor, ya el exe ni abre
<mimecar> no te abre el exe del programa o del codec?
<nipsarm> del ISO, pensé que 'jalaría' el códec y reproduciría el video
<nipsarm> al parecer se bloquean y es peor :/
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> wine no es windows
<mimecar> estas seguro que el programa funciona con esos codecs
<mimecar> y con las librerías que vienen de serie en wine?
<nipsarm> sí, mejor voy al virtualbox
<nipsarm> no, no tengo idea de los rq de ese curso multimedia
<nipsarm> mejor virtualizo un xp :/ ahora no tengo ni disco de xp
<nipsarm> iré a buscar un xp por ahí, gracias por el apoyo (y)
<WyReSP> hay alguna manera de cambiar el nombre de mi usuario?
<WyReSP> el que sale en la sesion del terminal?
<WyReSP> el nombre del equipo?
<crasshv4> no tengo mucha idea
<crasshv4> pero creo qe ha un archivo en eyc/hostname
<crasshv4> etc/hostname
<crasshv4> lo puedes editar con el editor de texto que tengas instalado,,
<crasshv4> pero haz una copia antes de original.
<elementary-site2> hola
<elementary-site2> ayuda por favor
<dabor> WyReSP, probaste hacerlo desde usuarios y grupos?
<elementary-site2> a mi?
<mimecar> a no ser que tengas dos nicks, no
<elementary-site2> como puedo editar archivos como root?
<dabor> si, desde otro nick con sudo
<GridCube> gksy gedit /path/to/file.log
<dabor> elementary-site2, que archivos?
<elementary-site2> quiero quitar el logo de elementari os
<elementary-site2> q entre directo al sist
<elementary-site2> tengo el sublime text
<elementary-site2> como le hago?
<mimecar> con sudo lanzas una aplicación de consola como root
<mimecar> gksudo para una aplicación gráfica
<elementary-site2> tengo el sublime
<elementary-site2> como seria
<mimecar> gksudo sublime
<mimecar> si ese es el nombre del ejecutable
<elementary-site2> y luego
<elementary-site2> abro el archivo?
<elementary-site2> con sublime?
<mimecar> si sabes el archivo y lo que tienes que modificar, hazlo
<elementary-site2> quiero modificar el tiepo de espera del grub
<elementary-site2> como le hago
<mimecar> sabes los cambios que tienes que hacer o vas haciendo pruebas?
<elementary-site2> se q es en timeout
<elementary-site2> cierto?
<mimecar> ten un live cd cerca
<elementary-site2> por
<mimecar> si modificas algo que no debes de grub, te puedes quedar sin arranque
<elementary-site2> ah
<elementary-site2> como le puedo hacer entons
<crasshv4> jajaja cierto, cuidado az copia
<crasshv4> o ten un live cd ubuntu
<elementary-site2> como le puedo hacer?
<elementary-site2> tengo instalado Elementary OS
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=editar+timeout+grub2
<mimecar> elementary-site2, este canal es para cosas de ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes tener cosas diferentes en tu distribución
<elementary-site2> me mandaron aqui pork Elementary OS esta basado en ubuntu
<mimecar> Ubuntu está basado en Debian y no estas preguntando en su canal
<mimecar> sigue los pasos que aparecen en el enlace que he puesto
<mimecar> y ten un live cd cerca por si no arranca tu sistema
<dabor> elementary-site2, vas a tener que modificar el timeout en /etc/default/grub y despues ejecutar sudo update-grub
<WyReSP> alguien me dice que display manager elegir en la instalación de grub?
<WyReSP> pedrón
<WyReSP> de gnome?
<WyReSP> gdm o lightdm?¿
<mimecar> ubuntu usa lightdm
<WyReSP> ya... y los dos son igual de personalizables?
<WyReSP> o hay alguna diferencia?
<mimecar> sólo sirven para seleccionar un usuario
<WyReSP> ok
<chilicuil> slim rocks
<WyReSP> cómo puedo instalar el gnome clásico tíos?
<WyReSP> he instalado el 3
<WyReSP> pero es que este es muy bonito
<WyReSP> yo quería el de antes
<WyReSP> en el que podía crear carpetas
<WyReSP> crear carpetas en el escritorio, quiero decir... xD
<WyReSP> tíos... porqué en el gnome no puedo crear carpetas en el escritorio?!
<WyReSP> no os parece una asco?
 * Zanguetsu off
<WyReSP> ya lo solucioné, :D
<WyReSP> y se puede saber dónde está el gestor de paquetes sinaptyc?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-11
<SonidoCristalino> buenas tardes
<WyReSP> buenas SonidoCristalino
<WyReSP> qué tal?
<SonidoCristalino> aca... tratando con un problema...
<SonidoCristalino> ¿te puedo hacer una consulta?
<SadlyMistaken> SonidoCristalino: suelta el problema, y la gente que lo lea
<SadlyMistaken> podrá ayudarte si sabe del tema
<SadlyMistaken> nu hace falta permisos pa explicar problemas
<deamonologist> si SonidoCristalino , si existe el ubuntu version cristiana, deja te la busco
<SonidoCristalino> ah..
<SonidoCristalino> genial, estaba queriendo instalar ubuntu
<SonidoCristalino> luego de elegir : "graphical install"
<SonidoCristalino> me salta el siguiente error:
<SonidoCristalino> debconf: [numeros] : Gtk-Warning** : cannot open display:
<WyRe> pregunta SonidoCristalino
<WyRe> que se me desconectó, perdona
<SonidoCristalino> donde [numeros] es una serie de numeros que va aumentando a medida que itera y se imprime el error
<WyRe> es que no lo he leido entero
<WyRe> repite, plz
<WyRe> aunque no estoy seguro de poder ayudarte ahora con algoritmos matemáticos jaja
<deamonologist> SonidoCristalino, hablamos de debian o ubuntu, porque estas haciendo la misma pregunta en debian
<erasmo|phone> No es un error, es una advertencia, pero q produce? No carga el entorno grafico?
<SonidoCristalino> perdon...
<SonidoCristalino> ahi va de nuevo
<SonidoCristalino> estaba queriendo instalar ubuntu
<SonidoCristalino> luego de elegir : "graphical install"
<SonidoCristalino>  me salta el siguiente error:
<SonidoCristalino> debconf: [numeros] : Gtk-Warning** : cannot open display:
<SonidoCristalino> donde [numeros] es una serie de numeros que va aumentando a medida que itera y se imprime el error
<deamonologist> ese es problema de grafica, instala en modo texto, es lo mismo, ya dentro puedes instalar los driver privados
<SonidoCristalino> ah.. genial
<SonidoCristalino> ¿no es dificil el entorno NO grafico?
<erasmo|phone> Es facil
<deamonologist> la municas diferencia son botones bonitos ...pero es igual, el chiste es que te levante la red y si levanta kla red de ahi instalas lo demas
<SonidoCristalino> pregunto porque en los post que leí figuran que algunas de las opciones son mas para "avanzados"
<SonidoCristalino> ¡¡genial!!... ahora pruebo y comento
<SonidoCristalino> ¡¡genial!!
<SonidoCristalino> me anduvo!
<WyRe> guay ...
<deamonologist> que grafica tiene SonidoCristalino ?
<WyRe> lo siento... yo también estaba instalando ubuntu xD
<deamonologist> WyRe, dispara el problema
<WyRe> no no
<WyRe> no tengo ninguno... esto va bien
<WyRe> pero el 13 está un poco más capado deamonologist
<deamonologist> 13 que?
<erasmo|phone> 13.04
<WyRe> sí
<WyRe> he intentado abrir un .jar
<WyRe> y no me ha dejado con el java 7 que trae de serie
<erasmo|phone> Tienes el openjdk? Instala el de sun
<GridCube> WyRe, como intentaste abrir el archivo jar?
<WyRe> segundo botón
<WyRe> de varias formas
<WyRe> intenté abriendo java y dando a abrir archivo
<WyRe> y segundo botón y abrir con ... etc
<GridCube> WyRe, asi? java jar /camino/al/jar.jar
<WyRe> lo probaré ;)
<WyRe> me lo apunto, GridCube
<WyRe> :D
<WyRe> ahora tengo una duda... me roconoce los dos gigas del area de intercambio, pero no los usa, por qué?¿! .. :S
<GridCube> porque no lo necesitas hasta que lo necesites
<GridCube> el swap lo usa de ultima
<WyRe> ;)
<WyRe> quieres decir cuándo llevue 27 horas usando el pc de continuo, no? xD
<GridCube> no, quiere decir cuando estas ejecutando minecraft, y viendo una pelicula en 1080p a la ves mientras procesas un quintillon de imagenes con convert
<WyRe> GridCube lo que equivaldría a haber programado millones de líneas de código durante 2 semanas sin apagar el ordenador
<WyRe> no? xD
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> P:
<WyRe> nos entendemos ;)
<WyRe> estoy instalando el portal
<GridCube> en linux podes tener la maquina encendida meses y meses
<WyRe> mañana te cuento a ver si usa el area de intercambio o no xD
<GridCube> no va a consumir mas ram por eso
<GridCube> P: cuando yo juego portal no usa
<WyRe> ya, pero si estoy programando o utilizando procesadores de textos sí
<WyRe> de momento sólo usa un 33% de la ram
<WyRe> xD
<nipsarm> hola a todos de nuevo
<nipsarm> ha alguien le pasa que demoran mucho en copiar archivos a un usb?
<crasshv4> nolose
<crasshv4> depende de la velocidad del usb
<crasshv4> yo tengo 3 o 4 modelos, y  los de marca si van mas rapido...
<crasshv4> eso se mide en la velocidad e transferencia ,
<crasshv4> puede ser que por el disco duro tambien sea depende de los rpm
<nipsarm> crasshv4 gracias por tu comentario
<nipsarm> mas exactamente sucede que, digamos, copio un archivo de 40MB, la barra de transferencia termina de cargar y aparece el archivo en el usb
<nipsarm> pero luego cuando pongo el usb en otro pc, solo se copiaron 20MB de ese archivo
<nipsarm> o sea la barra de transferencia se muestra errónea, te ha pasado?
<crasshv4> no nunca
<crasshv4> los usb los formateo como 300 veces ala semana
<crasshv4> yy uso ex4 o fat32 de sistema de archivos
<crasshv4> en vez de copiar 40 mb , copia una pelicula o una cancion yy pruebala aber si se a pasado
<crasshv4> formatea el pen y por si acaso , te pruebes haber si tieene errores.!
<nipsarm> ok, eso haré, yo uso fat32 con archivos mas grandes es mas notorio
<nipsarm> una peli de 700MB la barra termina de cargar y aparece el archivo en el usb, pero debo esperar 1 o 2 minutos para que de verdad cargue en el USB
<nipsarm> si lo saco antes, tengo un archivo cortado o no reproducible :/
<crasshv4> es normal que si lo sakes antes no te lo reproduce,,,
<crasshv4> cuando se pase la barra completa,
<crasshv4> dale click derecho y verifica que pesa los 700mb
<crasshv4> que suerte tienes peliculas en 700mb
<crasshv4> esta noche pase una peli de 64gb
<crasshv4> al disco duro externo , no tengo ningun usb de tanta capacidad
<nipsarm> una sola peli de 64gb?  mis respetos, de donde sacas esas?
<crasshv4> pues hay muchas paginas
<crasshv4> donde ver pelis en bluray
<crasshv4> 1080
<nipsarm> como te digo, compruebo que pesa, ubicación y todo, luego saco el USB, lo vuelvo a poner y nada, el archivo partido o de plano no existe, no aparece
<crasshv4> es una trilogia y 3 peliculas ocupan los 64gb
<crasshv4> las pase antes ,
<crasshv4> lo has probado en otro pc el usb?
<crasshv4> no lleva ningun archivo oculto¿
<crasshv4> te tira algun error¿?
<crasshv4> es que no se que puede ser ..
<nipsarm> no, ninguno hace tiempo que no lo formateo, como uso mayormente ubuntu, no he caido en formatear seguido
<nipsarm> mi distro tambien ya es antigua 10.04, creo que toca formatear y actualizar, será eso?
<crasshv4> pufff dios mio
<crasshv4> madre de dios
<crasshv4> formatea ya
<crasshv4> y renueva
<nipsarm> por que de un dia para otro, los MB se convirtieron en MiB a lo mejor de ahi viene la confusion de nautilus
<crasshv4> y formatea el usb tambien ,,
<crasshv4> eres perezoso
<crasshv4> pillate la nueva version
<nipsarm> jajaj, tengo la nuevo versión en dvd
<crasshv4> yo formateo 100 veces al dia
<nipsarm> sino que me he encariñado :3
<kenami> nipsarm: son noticias viejas
<crasshv4> por el trabajo y eso
<nipsarm> con que programa formateas en ubuntu, ni me he dado tiempo para buscar porque no formateo :P
<crasshv4> con ningun programa es super facilisimo formatear con uubntu.
<nipsarm> kenami a que te refieres con noticias viejas?
<crasshv4> te descargas la .iso  y la quemas en usb o cd virgen
<crasshv4> y formateas desde live cd--
<nipsarm> eso lo tengo claro, no me entendiste, con qué formateas tu usb :/
<nipsarm> con el creador de discos de arranque?
<nipsarm> ahora que lo recuerdo no formateo mi netbook desde el 2009 :]
<comandopelapapaq> hola amigos como estan  como  puedo desinstalar aircrack en ubuntu 13.04
<nipsarm> y he probado muchas cosas en el sistema, ya debe estar todo revuelto ahí dentro
<nipsarm> comando... con apt-get remove --purge aircrack-ng no te funciona?
<comandopelapapaq> no me deja compañero
<crasshv4> pues formateo con el gparted
<crasshv4> desde siempre
<crasshv4> eso creador de discos no me a funcionado nunca,,
<crasshv4> ademas tampoco lo quiero , no me sirve para nada , uso unetbootin  y el (utilidad de discos))
<crasshv4> y sobre todo gparted
<crasshv4> <comandopelapapaq>
<crasshv4> has probado desde gestor de snaptics
<crasshv4> escribir aircrack-ng y desmarcar todas las que salgan
<crasshv4> depende de como lo haigas isntalado , tambi
<nipsarm> por qué no deja? qué error da?
<nipsarm> gparted, también lo uso, pero no para formatear usb, he estado leyendo y dicen que el kernel influye en aquello de copiar al usb
<crasshv4> yo siempre uso gparted para todo , formatear usb , disdos duros externos ect....
<crasshv4> y me va de lujo...
<crasshv4> yyo tengo kernel 3.2.52
<crasshv4> escribe en la consola
<crasshv4> uname -a
<crasshv4> yy te dice el kernel tuyo
<crasshv4> perdona yo tengo 3.2.0
<crasshv4> me parece que me voy a ver otra peli
<crasshv4> esto aburrido
<crasshv4> estoy aburrido
<nipsarm> el mio es 3.4, lo instalé probando unas cosas, creo que es hora de seguir adelante y formatear la netbook (y)
<nipsarm> por cierto, que trilogia es aquella que tienes?
<crasshv4> puedes buscarlas en pyratebay
<crasshv4> en el formato mkv
<crasshv4> o peliculas bluray sin comprimir
<crasshv4> te aviso que la pelicula ha que descargarla con nbuena conexion , al pesar tanto
<crasshv4> yo siempre hago las busquedas en google "peiculas mkv "
<crasshv4>  o el titulo de la peli + online + mkv
<crasshv4> todas pesas de 2 gb a 20 gb
<crasshv4> se escuchan perfecto...
<crasshv4> y se ven perfecto , y si ya tienes tele 3 D como tengo yo
<crasshv4> la flipas ya
<nipsarm> ya veo, pero veo pelis más en la netbook, así que mucha resolución tampoco conviene
<crasshv4> pues si
<crasshv4> haace poco me instale yo en la netbook
<crasshv4> crunchbang
<crasshv4> y me va perfecta, rapidisimo
<crasshv4> voy a ber la peli colega
<crasshv4> añademe y otro dia hablamos
<crasshv4> o mas tarde,,,,
<nipsarm> sale (y)
<camilorion> hola
<camilorion> me ayudan?
<camilorion> :-D
<nipsarm> dale, canta
<camilorion> quisiera correr tails en mi netbook
<camilorion> no estoy pudiendo bootear desde usb
<camilorion> copié la imagen iso en un pendrive exclusivo
<camilorion> alguna idea?
<nipsarm> explica no poder bootear, que programa usaste para grabar la isp?
<camilorion> mmm...solo grabé el archivo en el pendrive...
<camilorion> .iso
<camilorion> estoy buscando un programa para grabar la imagen
<nipsarm> usa el unetbootin (y)
<camilorion> ok
<camilorion> in progress
<WyReSP>  Hi guys!? :D
<DANNN> can i install oss ?
<talo> ein?
<mimecar> !en | DANNN
<kubot> DANNN: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<DANNN> lo siento ...
<DANNN> estaba en otro canal y se me fue xD
<DANNN> alguien podría echarme un cable con el sonido en lubuntu?
<DANNN> no consigo amplificarlo
<talo> amplificarlo o subirlo?
<DANNN> es que está atope
<DANNN> pero se escucha muy bajito
<DANNN> y el caso es que tengo la tarjeta de sonida seleccionada en el gestor de audio y todo
<DANNN> pero por más que le subo el volumen se escucha muy bajo
<DANNN> en ubuntu me pasaba... pero seleccionaba output 5.1
<DANNN> altavoces
<DANNN> e iba bien...
<DANNN> en este no puedo configurar eso :(
<DANNN> estoy usando el alsamixer
<DANNN> pero es que... no consigo que suene como tiene que sonar
<DANNN> suena bajito y está el volumen de los altavoces a tope
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de lubuntu usas?
<DANNN> 13.04
<DANNN> actualizadisima xD
<hashashin> DANNN, prueba con pavucontrol en vez de alsamixer
<DANNN> hashashin, cómo instalo eso?
<DANNN> apt-get?
<hashashin> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol, sino está instalao ya
<DANNN> connection to pulse audio failed, hashashin
<DANNN> dice que client.conf está corrupto
<DANNN> que tengo que lanzarlo manualmente
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas lanzando pavcontrol?
<DANNN> na... no tengo instalado pulseaudio
<DANNN> normal xD
<mimecar> pulseaudio viene por defecto en ubuntu
<DANNN> estoy en lubuntu
<mimecar> tienes el mismo sistema base
<DANNN> ya está...
<DANNN> solucionado ;)
<hashashin> no recordaba que pulse no viene, cierto mimecar. qué era DANNN ?
<DANNN> me faltaba instalar pulseaudio
<DANNN> luego ya he podido usar pavcontrol
<DANNN> y elegir en la configuración
<DANNN> unos altavoces apropiados
<DANNN> porque estaba en duplex por defecto
<DANNN> y no los coge bien ;)
<DANNN> ahora se escucha perfecto :D
<hashashin> :)
<DANNN> lo que pasa que no sé como sacarle un icono al área de notificaciones
<DANNN> para subir y bajar el volumen rápido...
<DANNN> y tampoco me explico como es posible que me reproduzca los anuncios de youtube pero no los vídeos
<DANNN> se quieren quedar cnmigo...
<mimecar> ¿has instalado flash?
<DANNN> sí, mimecar durante la instalación, marqué la casilla de instalar software de terceros
<mimecar> eso activa el repositorio pero no lo instala
<mimecar> compruebalo
<DANNN> cómo lo compruebo?
<mimecar> en complementos de firefox
<mimecar> adobe me parece que tiene una página para comprobarlo también
<DANNN> mimecar, lubuntu trae chromium por defecto
<DANNN> de todas formas en ubuntu 12 con mozilla me pasaba lo mismo ...
<mimecar> chromium no lleva el plugin por defecto
<mimecar> usa el mismo plugin que firefox
<DANNN> mimecar, no me funciona el flash en la página de adobe
<mimecar> parece que no lo tienes instalado
<DANNN> chromium me dice que no se ha podido cargar el complemento shockwave flash
 * xoan buenas
<crasshv4> wuneas
<crasshv4> algien a usado algun programa para sincronizar los contactos del movil en ubuntu?
<crasshv4> tipo blackberry y android
<crasshv4> pero solo contactos , no quiero la musica y esas cosass,,,
<mimecar> Thunderbird ya lo hace
<crasshv4> asi?
<mimecar> con Android sí
<crasshv4> vaya no lo sabia , pues lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> necesitas extensiones para hacerlo
<crasshv4> ah vale, pero es que los contactos los tengo en la blackberry , y los quiero pasar al pc, para luego pasarlos al experia
<mimecar> con blackberry no he trabajado
<crasshv4> guay pues es muy simple , y rapida yo siempre la e tenido...
<crasshv4> aora decidi pasarme SOny experia (android)
<crasshv4> nunca me gusta tuve de 2 movi un htc pero no me acabo gustando nose!le hize de todo pero bueno ,,, aora probare el sony
<crasshv4> Vale e encontrado una aplicacion que esta en los repos de ubuntu se llama
<crasshv4> Wammu
<crasshv4> vo a probarla haber que tal!
<cmd> buenas tardes
<GridCube> buenas
<DANNN> mp existe ninguna forma de sacar un log de lo que le pasa a flash cuándo lo intento abrir?
<GridCube> no que yo sepa
<DANNN> no*
<mimecar> flash tiene que funcionar directamente
<DANNN> pues a mí no me va :(
<GridCube> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/configure-debugger-version-flash-player.html
<mimecar> no te va en chromium?
<DANNN> no... cuándo intento activar el html5 de youtube en firefox me dice que mi firefox no soporta h.264
<DANNN> sin embargo el chromium sí ... pero tampoco me funciona! :S
<mimecar> abres un vídeo de flash con chromium y no te funciona?
<DANNN> no
<DANNN> me dice que el complemento shochwave flash no funciona
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<DANNN> no lo puede cargar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> chromium necesita pasos extras para usar flash
<mimecar> no lo hace directamente
<DANNN> qué pasos?
<mimecar> era un enlace simbólico a la ruta de firefox
<mimecar> en cualquier caso en firefox tiene que ir
<DANNN> mimecar, pues en firefox tampoco me va
<mimecar> con un perfil nuevo de firefox no te va?
<DANNN> mimecar, en lubuntu el firefox no viene instalado de serie
<mimecar> y? haz la instalación
<DANNN> y... con perfil de firefox nuevo ... no sé a qué te refieres
<mimecar> si en firefox no te va, en chromium tampoco
<DANNN> y por qué en firefox no me va?
<mimecar> has instalado firefox sí o no
<DANNN> sí
<DANNN> está instalado
<DANNN> y si pruebo con opera?
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta oculta .mozilla y haz la prueba de nuevo
<GridCube> DANNN, D: que version de firefox usas?
<GridCube> no puede ser que no reprodusca html5
<DANNN> 23.0
<mimecar> tienes html5 seguro
<DANNN> o no sé mozilla firefox for ubuntu canonical 1.0
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta .mozilla
<GridCube> DANNN, para empezar firefox con un perfil nuevo ejecutalo desde una terminal asi. firefox -ProfileManager
<DANNN> la llamo .mozilla otra vez?
<GridCube> mejor usa el manejador de perfiles
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta
<DANNN> pero la llamo otra vez .mozilla?
<mimecar> DANNN, ponle otro nombre a la carpeta que tienes .mozilla
<mimecar> sólo tienes que hacer eso
<DANNN> pero qué otro nombre?
<mimecar> cualquiera que no sea .mozilla
<DANNN> ok
<DANNN> pero con punto delante, no?
<mimecar> da lo mismo
 * GridCube pienza que no puede ser tan complicado entender la idea de renombrar una carpeta
<DANNN> mimecar, vale, ahora vuelvo a abrir el firefox?
<mimecar> sí
<DANNN> sigue sin funcionar... :S
<mimecar> has instalado flash de los repositorios?
<DANNN> con el sudo ?
<DANNN> voy a probar a reinstalarlo pero creo que ya está instalado
<mimecar> NUNCA uses sudo con firefox
<mimecar> si has instalado flash tienes que saber como lo has hecho
<DANNN> bueno ... pero apt-get install flash-installer no?
<DANNN> te refieres a ese?
<mimecar> ese es el que habías instalado?
<DANNN> ese es el que está instaldo, juraría
<mimecar> entonces abre el listado de complementos en firefox y tienes que tener el plugin
<DANNN> me dice que flashplugin está en su versión más reciente
<DANNN> mimecar, el plugin está en la lista de plugins, efectivamente, sigue sin funcionar xD
<DANNN> dice que tengo instalada la versión 11.2
<mimecar> con esa versión te tiene que funcionar
<mimecar> es la última que puede usar firefox y chromium
<DANNN> pues... no funciona xD
<mimecar> cuando abres la página de youtube cual es el error?
<DANNN> pues en chromium me dice que no puede cargar el plugin de shockwave
<ese> yo queeeeeeeeeeeeee
<DANNN> y en firefox no me da error
<DANNN> se queda el cuadrado del vídeo en blanco
<DANNN> y no reproduce nada
<ese> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a5dbqvo_460sa.gif
<mimecar> lo único que queda es que tus drivers de la tarjeta gráfica no sean correctos
<DANNN> mmm y cómo puedo comprobar eso?
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta tienes?
<DANNN> es ati
<DANNN> pero no sé expresamente el modelo
<mimecar> puede ser que el driver libre no te funcione bien
<DANNN> hay algún comando para saber, al menos el driver que tengo instalado?
<mimecar> si no has puesto el privativo tienes el libre
<DANNN> y cómo puedo instalar el privativo?=
<mimecar> en ubuntu había una opción en el centro de software
<mimecar> con lubuntu no lo se
<DANNN> mimecar,  en software y actualizaciones hay un apartado
<DANNN> de controladores privativos
<DANNN> pero me dice que no hay ninguno
<DANNN> o al menos, no me sale ninguno en la lista...
<mimecar> ya lo único es que descargues el live cd de ubuntu y mires si te funciona
<GridCube> lspci | grep "VGA"
<DANNN> mimecar, ubuntu lo he tenido instalado también en este pc
<DANNN> el 12.04
<DANNN> y me da el mismo problema
<GridCube> DANNN, abri esto: software-properties-gtk
<GridCube> y fijate en la ultima solapa "Controladores adicionales"
<DANNN> ok
<DANNN> no hay nada en la lista, GridCube
<DANNN> pone que no se están usando controladores privativos
<GridCube> tons estas usando los genericos
<DANNN> pero claro, si no me sale ninguno en la lista... no puedo instalarlo xD
<DANNN> supuestamente es una 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<GridCube> DANNN, que pasa si haces  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DANNN> tengo aquí el cd de la gráfica
<GridCube> DANNN, ese cd no sirve para linux
<DANNN> dice que no se puede acceder al archivo
<DANNN> pues creo que en cd viene una carpeta con drivers para linux
<DANNN> pero no estoy muy seguro de que sean actuales... me gustaría instalar los privativos...
<mimecar> descarga un live cd de ubuntu y compruebalo
<GridCube> DANNN, por lo que leo en internet los drivers para ese video fueron abandonados en 10.04
<GridCube> dejando solo los genericos
<DANNN> entonces...
<DANNN> qué me recomientas, GridCube
<DANNN> que instale el 10.04?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> si es para ver videos te recomiendo que intentes usar el plugin de vlc
<mimecar> DANNN, la 10.04 no se puede usar
<DANNN> porqué?
<mimecar> no tiene soporte
<DANNN> bueno... y no es segura por ello?
<GridCube> DANNN, intenta instalar el mozilla-plugin-vlc
<GridCube> DANNN, aja, no es segura y no tiene soporte
<mimecar> DANNN, no lo es
<Souchiro> <mimecar> DANNN, la 10.04 no se puede usar <------------- a mi aun me bajan actualizaciones
<mimecar> Souchiro, actualizaciones para servidores
<GridCube> DANNN, mira, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=91510
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/291480
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701563
<GridCube> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=470140
<Souchiro> pero es la 10.04 o.o
<mimecar> Souchiro, la 10.04 tiene actualizaciones sólo para servidores
<mimecar> si usas un equipo normal, no la uses
<DANNN> bi sñe,,, a ver si va el plugin este
<DANNN> pero tampoco me hace mucha gracia .. :S
<DANNN> y el plugin este no sé como va
<DANNN> se supone que debería añadirme una opción al pulsar sobre los hipervínculos con el segundo botón de reproducir en vlc pero no lo hace
<DANNN> y también pone que está activado ...
<mimecar> has reiniciado firefox?
<GridCube> DANNN, no, se supone que simplemente reproduce el video como flash
<GridCube> pero usando vlc dentro de la pagina
<DANNN> esto es muy raro
<DANNN> de repente ahora me reproduce un vídeo de youtube.... :S
<DANNN> estoy flipando xD
<mimecar> no estas usando flash ni html5
<DANNN> y tengo el flash desactivado ...
<DANNN> yo flipo xD
<mimecar> el "truco" funcionará en los vídeos
<mimecar> con las aplicaciones flash ya será otra cosa
<DANNN> pero es que no es el vlc el que lo está reproduciendo
<DANNN> al final ... el plugin del vlc ... no hace nada... o eso parece
<DANNN> es que ... es justo un vídeo el que me reproduce
<DANNN> todos los demás que he probado no ... pero ese sí .... :S
<DANNN> alguien encuentra explicación a que unos vídeos me los reproduzca y otros no?
<cachencho> habrá dos formatos?
<mimecar> no has activado html5 verdad?
<DANNN> sí
<DANNN> en teoría sí
<DANNN> está activado en youtube
<mimecar> por curiosidad
<mimecar> para que lo has activado?
<DANNN> se supone que con html6 tiene más conflicto esto
<DANNN> y de hecho... los vídeos de alta calidad no me los reproduce
<mimecar> claro que no
<mimecar> si antes no te los reproducía, ahora tampoco
<DANNN> estoy flipando, tengo el shockwave desactivado y algunos vídeos me los reproduce xD
<DANNN> no entiendo nothing jaja
<mimecar> vlc sustituye a flash
<mimecar> no a HTML5
<DANNN> entonces propone que ahora mismo active el html6?
<mimecar> no, que no toques nada y borres las cookies del navegador
<mimecar> si dices que con html5 no funciona el video, no lo uses
<DANNN> sí, sí funcionan
<DANNN> funcionan con html5 pero ... no todos
 * mimecar abandona
<DANNN> gracias de todas formas mimecar
<DANNN> siempre tan atento ;)
<cachencho> tengo problemas para que me funcione gambas3 en 13.04
<cachencho> lo he instalado desde el adminstrador y desde consola
<cachencho> y no me funciona correctamente
<cachencho> cuando abro un proyecto propio me dice " "Faltan algunos componentes gb.vb, gb.web"
<mimecar> si creas un proyecto básico te funciona?
<cachencho> y cuando abro un ejemplo ""este proyecto parece estar ya abierto. abrir etc.. ....
<cachencho> no
<cachencho> soy nuevo en gamba
<mimecar> la versión que hay en los repositorios debe funcionar sin problemas
<cachencho> pues la instale y desinstale dos o tres veces
<cachencho> y siempre me ha tirado esos errores
<mimecar> ¿qué paquete has instalado?
<cachencho> gambas3
<cachencho> y he tildado todo los accesorios (2, ejemplos y otro que no recuerdo)
<cachencho> "gestor de paquetes para rpm"
<mimecar> "este proyecto está abierto", si abres un ejemplo que está en las carpetas del sistema
<mimecar> es normal que te salga eso
<cachencho> ok
<cachencho> eso quiere decir que... ¿como lo abro?
<mimecar> o creas un ejemplo desde cero
<mimecar> o lo copias a tu carpeta de usuario
<cachencho> si creo desde 0, cuando lo quiero abrir de nuevo me tira "Faltan algunos componentes gb.vb, gb.web"
<cachencho> entonces estoy usando una carpeta incorrecta?
<mimecar> proyecto de ejemplo que use QT, funciona sin problemas
<mimecar> ¿qué tipo de proyecto estas creando?
<cachencho> probe con dos, interfaz grafica y para consola
<mimecar> aplicación gráfica?
<mimecar> aplicación gráfica lo mismo
<cachencho> si, probé cualquier cosa
<cachencho> voy a ver qt
<mimecar> con la versión de los repositorios y proyectos nuevos funciona
<cachencho> voy a probar un rato qt, y te cuento. gracias!
<alfonso> buenas noches
<cachencho> buenas noches
<alfonso> estoy mirando en San Google la forma de encender y apagar mi pc de forma remota estando el pc conectado por wifi, y hasta ahora solo he visto como hacerlo si el pc esta conectado al router por cable pero no por wifi, ¿ saben si se puede hacer?
<mimecar> por wifi me extrañaría
<alfonso> ¿ por wifi ?
<alfonso> ok
<mimecar> sí
<alfonso> entiendo no se puede
<mimecar> no puedes activar algo que no escucha
<chilicuil> existe un protocolo, pero probalmente pasaran años antes de que funcione.., WoWLAN
<mimecar> por cable si que se puede
<chilicuil> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee851581%28v=ws.10%29.aspx
<alfonso> gracias por la aclaración mimecar
<mimecar> el WOL tampoco funciona si tu equipo sufre un corte de luz
<mimecar> aunque estes conectado por cable
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> la idea es una tonteria mia , era si se podia dejar el ordenador apagado desde el movil (smartphone) si tengo que mirar algo encenderlo y volver a apagarlo
<alfonso> pero bueno de momento lo olvidare
<alfonso> gracias por vuestra atención
<cachencho> sigue investigando
<cachencho> hablar con gente de otro pais atravez de un teclado y una pantalla tambien era una tonteria
<alfonso> lo haré
<alfonso> es verdad
<alfonso> algo se debe estar cocinando al respecto
<mimecar> cachencho, el problema es cuando necesitas que el hardware lo soporte
<mimecar> y en estos momentos sólo te funciona con una tarjeta de red y con unas condiciones concretas
<alfonso> lo que he visto es esto http://www.comscan.es/encender-ordenador-desde-smartphone-wol-t288.html pero no es mi caso pues mi pc esta conectado por wifi
<cachencho> claro que sí, pero lo que el hardware soporta cambia muy rápido. incluso alfonso puede presentar la idea a un constructor. quizás no sea mala.
<mimecar> las cosas no funcionan de esa forma
<hashashin> hasta dónde se alfonso la tarjeta wifi lo tiene que soportar y el equipo tiene que estar en hibernación o suspensión, apagado no funciona.
<mimecar> si quiere que la tarjeta wifi tenga esa función primero tiene que estar definido en un estandar
<alfonso> hasta ahora no esa función no esta definida en ningún estándar, que vosotros sepais ¿no?
<mimecar> de momento no
<mimecar> en un par de años, es posible
<chilicuil> WoWLAN ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-12
<comandopelapapaq> hola  amigos  como estan  ayuda para  instalar  aircrack porfavor
<Bradford> :D
<gabrielgf2002> Hola que tal? Alguien sabe por qué puede ser que a veces mi ubuntustudio hace un beeeep espantoso al arrancar? A veces sigue con el arranque y se calla pero otras se tilda ahí.
<rtorres> alguien que maneje ubuntu server 12.04
<talo> nas
<z4sk> lo siento
<z4sk> como mando un privado a alguien en irc?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola z4sk
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mandar un pribado en IRC haces click derecho sobre el nombre y seleccionar Open new window
<gabrielcz> Hola a todos"!
<gabrielcz> A ver si algun buen samaritano me intenta dar una mano.
<gabrielcz> estoy configurando un smbd
<gabrielcz> y no consigo que puean escribir
<gabrielcz> si entrar y permisos de lectura
<gabrielcz> pero no que escriban
<gabrielcz> y debe de ser alguna chorrada que se me está pasando por algo
<gabrielcz> vamos.. es un servidor samba!!  nadie se anima a ayudar?
<gabrielcz> el directorio que quiero compartir, tiene que tener permisos para el usuario samba? o algo asi?
<debsan> gabrielcz, buscá información sobre create mask y directory mask.
<debsan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124810
<gabrielcz> voy...
<gabrielcz> gracias debsan
<gabrielcz> pregunta: quien es dueño del proceso smbd? root?
<gabrielcz> por que intento compartir algo dentro del home de mi usuario
<gabrielcz> bueno, ya estoy leyrendo eso que me pasaste
<gabrielcz> pero ..
<gabrielcz> I have tried to give it read write permissions to everyone so anyone in the office can access and modify
<gabrielcz> no quiero hacer esto yo!
<gabrielcz> yo, quiero que los uaurios que defina solamente pueda acceder con permisos de escritura
<gabrielcz> igualmente
<gabrielcz> lo voy a intentar
<GridCube> gabrielcz, si intentas darle un chmod -w a los archivos?
<gabrielcz> pero a que usuario?
<gabrielcz> cual es el usuario de samba?
<gabrielcz> eso es lo que me parece que estoy perdido
<GridCube> a los archivos, no a los usuarios
<gabrielcz> con eso.
<GridCube> !chmod
<kubot> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gabrielcz> drwxrwxr-x  9 gabrielcz gabrielcz 4.0K Sep 11 04:38 estudiocz
<gabrielcz> estos son los permisos del directoruiio que estoy compartiendo
<gabrielcz> si, conozco chmod
<gabrielcz> pero es que ya tiene los permisos de esos
<gabrielcz> por eso comento.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> supongo que a los no-root
<gabrielcz> pufffff
<gabrielcz> nadie me puede ayudar con un servidor samba?
<gabrielcz> que barbaro! :(
<GridCube> gabrielcz,  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html
<gabrielcz> I can get that too
<gabrielcz> GridCube: ya se donde buscar la docu
<gabrielcz> evidentemente la leí y sigo con problemas
<gabrielcz> por eso entro aqui
<GridCube> bueno
<gabrielcz> por si alguien me puade auidar
<GridCube> uno nunca sabe
<gabrielcz> para buscar links ya esta google
<gabrielcz> no?
<gabrielcz> es que enserio
<GridCube> te sorprenderias
<gabrielcz> las ultimas veces que he acccedido aqui
<gabrielcz> solo me pasan links
<gabrielcz> y no soy tan nuevo.
<gabrielcz> nunca configure un servidor samba
<gabrielcz> eso es todo.
<GridCube> te entiendo
<gabrielcz> lo se!
<gabrielcz> :(
<gabrielcz> habrá cada uno GridCube
<gabrielcz> que alucinas! y lo entiendo!
<gabrielcz> pero ..
<GridCube> ni yo
<gabrielcz> bueno, en resumen, alguien me puede intentar dar una mano con un servidor samba?
<GridCube> gabrielcz, si sabes ingles podes tratar de preguntar en   #samba
<gabrielcz> estoy alli
<gabrielcz> pero es que no hay movimiento para nada
<GridCube> a veces hay que tener paciencia en esos canales
<GridCube> gabrielcz, viste esto ya? http://askubuntu.com/questions/88108/samba-share-read-only-for-guests-read-write-for-authenticated-users
 * xoan buenas
<z4sk> CarlosNeyPastor, el caso es buscar un nick en lso canales Freenode
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ejempl
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas en un canal com oahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas hasta mi nick y le haces un click derecho
<CarlosNeyPastor> Open new window
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ahi te abre una ventana de pribado
<CarlosNeyPastor> qeu te va a aparecer abajo en al lista de canales que estes conectado
<ivedci89> se puede crear una nueva sala de chat?
<mimecar> sin registrar sí
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<cachencho> 0/
<chilicuil> cachencho: o/
<cachencho> \O/
<juanirungaray> gracias
<GridCube> :D
<Souchiro> o.o?
<juanirungaray> Ya queme el dvd
<GridCube> juanirungaray, tu computadora es nueva?
<juanirungaray> reinicie mi compu
<juanirungaray> con la opcion de que inicie desde el dvd pero no me deja
<GridCube> mmmm
<juanirungaray> baje el ultimo iso
<GridCube> comprobaste si el checksum del dvd es igual al de los md5 en la pagina?
<GridCube> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<juanirungaray> te cuento yo soy newbie
<juanirungaray> con esto de linux
<juanirungaray> hace mucho tiempo use el ubunt 2009
<mimecar> juanirungaray, pon el enlace que has descargado
<juanirungaray> pero solo  aprendi cosas basicas
<mimecar> encontrar un dvd de ubuntu no es sencillo
<Souchiro> <juanirungaray> con la opcion de que inicie desde el dvd pero no me deja <--------------- exactamente qe dice, hace, o que?
<juanirungaray> pasa de largo como que no hubiera nada
<juanirungaray> probe un w7 para ver si era la configuracion del board
<Souchiro> estas seguro que lo que arranca primero es el DVD y no el disco duro o el usb?
<juanirungaray> si
<Souchiro> arrancaba la de win y no la de ubuntu?
<juanirungaray> exacto
<juanirungaray> lo probe en un vmware
<juanirungaray> y ahi si funciona el iso pero me pide un password
<juanirungaray> se lo pongo luego dice que tiene que reiniciar
<Souchiro> mmmmm quizas no sea compatible el ubuntu con tu lap
<Souchiro> o bajaste la iso equibocada
<juanirungaray> pues uso desktop
<juanirungaray> la pc esta bn  es i7 8 ram
<mimecar> juanirungaray, pon el enlace que has descargado
<mimecar> sólo te puede pedir un password cuando lo instalas
<juanirungaray> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/13.04/release/
<juanirungaray> el pasword le puse uno sencillo
<juanirungaray> como holamundo pero  nunca me dejo pasar de alli
<juanirungaray> se lo ponia igual pero nunca  me dejo
<mimecar> en ese enlace no aparece el dvd
<juanirungaray> este fue el que baje
<juanirungaray> [ ]	xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso	23-Apr-2013 11:08 	801M	
<Souchiro> toma juanirungaray  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.04/release/ubuntustudio-13.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<mimecar> en que momento te pide el password?
<juanirungaray> despues de un reinicio ya para accesar
<juanirungaray> realmente lo que queria averiguar es si estoy comiendome un paso  de la instalacion y por eso no me a funcionado
<mimecar> no te ha pedido la contraseña en la instalación?
<juanirungaray> si
<mimecar> entonces es la misma contraseña que has puesto
<juanirungaray> como te digo pongo holahola
<juanirungaray> oo algo asi
<juanirungaray> para que no sea dificil
<juanirungaray> pero no me deja
<Souchiro> primero que nada, apunta la contraseña que vayas a poner en un papel para que no se te olvide y puedas iniciar despues.....
<mimecar> si pones el mismo usuario y contraseña de la instalación
<mimecar> tiene que entrar al sistema
 * Souchiro tiene hambre :(
<juanirungaray> jeje
<juanirungaray> si asi lo hice pero
<juanirungaray>  realmente no se que a pasado
<Souchiro> ah, quieres xubuntu?
<juanirungaray> ahora estoy instalandolo en un vmware
<juanirungaray> para decirles el mensaje que me da
<Souchiro> es que no es lo mismo instalarlo en una maquina virtual a fisicamente
<juanirungaray> si es que el disco no inicia
<juanirungaray> al arranque
<juanirungaray> estoy comentando los 2 errores que e tenido
<juanirungaray> para la proxima instalacion  generarla con - errores
<mimecar> juanirungaray, por partes
<mimecar> la instalación te ha dado problemas?
<juanirungaray> ya casi termina
<mimecar> si estas instalando en una máquina virtual no te saldrá el problema
<juanirungaray> es que aca la instale por 2 cosas para ver si el iso funciona
<mimecar> acabas antes comprobando que esté bien descargado
<juanirungaray> si
<juanirungaray> 801 mb  como decia en la pagina
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir nada
<mimecar> tienes que comprobar la suma md5
<isaacricci> hola
<juanirungaray> la suma md5, estoy un poco perdido que es eso?
<mimecar> una operación que te dice si está bien descargado el archivo
<juanirungaray> con la ultima version que descargue
<juanirungaray> aparentemente ya acceso
<juanirungaray> me pidio usuario y password
<juanirungaray> lo coloque sigo en modo consola
<mimecar> xubuntu tiene inicio gráfico
<juanirungaray> me sale algo parecido a usuario@ubuntu: $
<juanirungaray> que si quiero descargar updates
<juanirungaray> obviamente todavia no se comandos
<juanirungaray> coloque yes probando
<mimecar> ¿eso te pasa en la máquina real?
<juanirungaray> sale  varias veces y asumo que se estan descargando
<juanirungaray> no ahora pruebo en la virtual
<mimecar> el comportamiento de la máquina virtual no es el mismo que el de la real
<juanirungaray> segun veo ya termino
<juanirungaray> instalar
<juanirungaray> pero se quedo en modo consola
<juanirungaray> como acceso al modo grafico
<mimecar> startx
<mimecar> pero tendría que ir directamente
<juanirungaray> tengo el error que dice failed to load session "gnome"
<juanirungaray> y solo me da opcion  logout
<mimecar> eso es "normal" en una máquina virtual que no tiene drivers
<juanirungaray> si lo instalo en una maquina de escritorio
<juanirungaray> va suceder lo mismo
<mimecar> no
<juanirungaray> como no encuentra drivers
<juanirungaray> solo en modo consola
<juanirungaray> bueno probare despues
<juanirungaray> que mal
<mimecar> estas en una máquina virtual con drivers genéricos
<mimecar> es normal
<juanirungaray> que sea  tan confusa este proceso de instalacion
<juanirungaray> pues le funciona todo
<juanirungaray> al xp que tengo en virtual
<mimecar> la tarjeta gráfica no
<juanirungaray> hice un ping
<juanirungaray> y la tarjeta de red si funciona
<talo> debe de funcionar todo
<mimecar> juanirungaray, prueba el live cd en la máquina virtual
<juanirungaray> ok
<mimecar> digo, en la real
<mimecar> si funciona el live cd tiene que ir en la real
<juanirungaray> una preunta  si incerto disco en mi w7  deberia de accesar al live cd
<juanirungaray> o alguna opcion para autoinstalarse
<juanirungaray> o poder entrar al disco y buscar algun ejecutable y que funcione alli
<mimecar> lanza el live cd desde la bios
<talo> asi no es
<talo> es lo que dice mimecar
<talo> y si vas a instalar supongo que tienes ya las particiones hechas...
<esmo>      
<juanirungaray> no yo recuerdo que use 8.10 insertaba el disco tenia un autorun  para instalar desde alli o arrancar desde el cd
<juanirungaray> ya no es asi
<mimecar> wubi me parece que lo quitaron
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> gracias a dios
 * mimecar está de acuerdo con GridCube 
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<ivedci89> hola algun proxi conocido?
<Zanguetsu> ivedci89, para que lo necesitas???
<miguel_01> Hola
<miguel_01> Buenas tardes,
<miguel_01> necesito saber si alguien me puede ayudar con unas dudas en la instalacion de Fedora?
<chilicuil> !fedora
<kubot> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<chilicuil> sera mejor que las hagas en #fedora-es / #fedora
<gonzomiguel> Hola
<gonzomiguel> Saben de algun canal de hardware?es que mi pc se me apago de golpe y no se enciende
<guampa> gonzomiguel: ##hardware, es en ingles
<gonzomiguel>  estoy usando el movil jeje
<gonzomiguel> Pues poco ayuda puedo pedir
<elien> Hola buenas tardes, alguien que pueda ayudar con lo siguiente... Reinstale mi ubuntu y voy a agregar la impresora que tengo compartida en red en una maquina con windows xp. Cuando ingreso windows printer via samba, no me habilita el boton NAVEGAR....
<comandopelapapaq> hola  amigos  tengo una  pregunta quiero cambiarme de  ubuntu a debian pero no puedo alguien que me pueda guiar porfavor
<chilicuil> en #debian-es te pueden ayudar
<thel0w3r> Hola
<thel0w3r> Tengo una duda sobre mi ubuntu de 64 bits
<thel0w3r> necesito instalar este paquete (liblcms2-2:i386) para correr un juego pero cuando lo voy a instalar me dice que me va a borrar 80 paquetes... Que puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-13
<comandopelapapaq> amigos quiero configurar la bios  para  que me aranque el portatil con el cd debian pero  no me reconoce que devo hacer
<dabor_> comandopelapapaq, verificar si la imagen no esta corrupta (m5sum), y si el cd esta bien grabado ( preguntar en el canal de debian-es)
<admserver> buenas noches
<jvidalcmx> buenas noches
<jvidalcmx> alguien me orienta en este canal, es mi primera vez...
<ese>  /me nunca ayudo, que podria pasar? , es su primer ver ...hmmm, ok! cual es su problema jvidalcmx?
<jvidalcmx> como obtengo ayuda de este sitio, existe algun sitio para recibir ayudas?
<jvidalcmx> o es unicamente un sitio social
<ese> mira aqui es puro voluntario, si tu problema es con ubuntu, solo pregunta, ahora canonical vende soporte de paga
<ese> si quieres soporte de ubuntu oficial y de paga podras irte a doonde bajaste tu ubuntu y comprarlo
<jvidalcmx> enterado, adicional ya lei CoC, gracias
<lana> se pueden utilizar 2 monitores si la tarjeta grafica solo tiene una salida?
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud
<Xago> hola amigos, buenos dias desde Chile
<Xago> estuve intentando agregar algunos temas a mi sesión Unity 13.04 Luego de que no pude cargar temas adicionales, ahora por más que coloco uno u otro background, siempre me muestra una pantalla negra. Solo veo la imagen escogida cuando estoy en la posición de inicio de sesión
<Xago> dato adicional. Instalé gnome y pasa exactamente lo mismo. Así que, creo, debe ser algo debajo del GUI
<mimecar> unity usa gnome
<Xago> mimecar, pero pq crees que me aparece ese fondo negro y no el elegido
<Xago> ?
<mimecar> no te deja cambiar el fondo?
 * Exio4 va a comer unos chipas caseros :D
<erasmo|phone> Estas Xago?
<Xago> hola
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<erasmo|phone> Hola, en ubuntu es compiz el que dibuja el fondo
<erasmo|phone> Y en gnome es gnome-settings-daemon
<erasmo|phone> Xago, instala dconf-tools
<erasmo|phone> Y busca una entrada que creo que esta en org-gnome-desktop-setting darmon
<erasmo|phone> Y en plugins hay una entrada llamada background
<erasmo|phone> Verifica que tenga el valor true
<erasmo|phone> Luego reinicias sesion y deberia funcionar
<Xago> erasmo|phone, te refieres a dconf Editor?
<erasmo|phone> Active tiene que ser true
<erasmo|phone> Sip
<Xago> Siiii, erasmo|phone eso es, ahora se ve.
<Xago> erasmo|phone, muchas gracias
<Xago> sé que es una tontera...pero ver la pantalla en negro era una lata
<erasmo|phone> De nada Xago
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<Xago> Hola
<successus> salud
<Zanguetsu> ps
<Zanguetsu> pues salud
<successus> :)
<successus> estan bien los compac-drivers
<successus> para la wireless
<Zanguetsu> successus, no entendí =3
<successus> http://www.perseosblog.com/posts/how-to-instalar-el-driver-de-tu-wireless-con-compat-drivers-compat-wireless-en-ubuntu-mint/
<Zanguetsu> successus, mola mucho
<successus> :)
<Zanguetsu> voy a guardar esta info es muy util
<successus> a mi me ha mejorado mucho
<successus> ando con la señal justa justa y en nada que veia un video o descargaraba no se... un archivo de 5 megas
<successus> me caia
<successus> y ahora mira... he puesto un video 1080, o cargaba fatal, pero no me cai
<Zanguetsu> eso es bueno
<successus> como se suele decir milagros a lurdes, pero estan genial
<erasmo|phone> Y funciona la broadcom 4313 con estos?
<successus> ahi tienes la lista
<successus> y como comprobar el driver
<erasmo|phone> porque yo tuve q parchar el STA para que funcionase, y el del repositoroo noanda
<successus> mirate la web, igual tienes suerte
<erasmo|phone> Dice b43 nada mas,osea,son solo los drivers libres
<successus> estoy descargando 320 megas del penumbra que lo tengo comprado en desura
<successus> y va bajando a 60kbps
<successus> pero no se cae
<successus> xD
<successus> que es lo suyo
<erasmo|phone> B43 noanda con la b 4313
<erasmo|phone> El wl si
<ivedci89> que es penumbra?
<successus> a casi 100kbps va ahora
<successus> penumbra es un juego
<successus> penumbra: overture
<successus> y ademas juegazo, solo veras criticas buenas de los penumbra
<successus> a ver si hay suerte y ubuntu 13.10 sale con kernel 3.12
<successus> aunque lo dudo mucho xD
<successus> saldra con el .11 que es el lts de este año
<ivedci89> ahhh buen una vez yo habia escuchado de una aplicacion que ffue creada para informaticos avanzados y sirve para hackear crackear redes y cosas de ese estilo y me parece que se llamaba asi o similar a penumbra
<successus> depende como avancen
<mimecar> en 1 mes que falta no lo hacen
<successus> ivedci89, a nada nada xD es un juego
<successus> y de pago
<successus> no se que me costo
<successus> pero baratito, lo cogi en una oferta
<successus> xD
<successus> ahora fue cosa de que se calento la tarjeta
<ivedci89> hola necesito ayuda con ubuntu 1304
<ivedci89> y pidgin
<ivedci89> antes siempre cuando lo cerraba quedaba en el area de notificacion dentro del menu del sobrecito que maneja las conexiones
<ivedci89> ahora hace como una o dos semanas que al cerrar se mata la aplicacion
<ivedci89> cómo puedo mantenerlo en el area de notificacion??'''
<mallendeo> Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, tengo un modem-router thompson de movistar, tambien tengo un hackberry con ubuntu server y ssh con port forwarding, es decir, que puedo acceder a ese servidor remotamente
<ivedci89> ¿?
<mallendeo> Mi pregunta es como podria abrir mas puertos siendo qie no tengo acceso al router si no es de forma grafica
<mallendeo> Solo tengo ssh para acceder al servidor que esta en mi red local
<ivedci89> telnet
<ivedci89> mallendeo:
<ivedci89> telnet
<GridCube> !telnet
<kubot> Telnet no es seguro. Está obsoleto, usa ssh en su lugar.
<mallendeo> Ese es el problema, que telnet esta deshabilitado en el router
<zerick> mallendeo, pues tienes que habilitarlo, hoy por hoy, la mayoría de routers permiten hacer NAT con su interza web (incluso los más simples)
<zerick> * interfaz
<mallendeo> Ok, no tendre acceso durante 2 semanas
<mallendeo> Intentare ver de que forma puedo
<mallendeo> Estaba pensando en algo cm crear una vpn con ssh
<chilicuil> mallendeo: no entendi bien tu pregunt
<chilicuil> mallendeo: estas detras de un router y no sabes como abrir los puertos de ese router?
<chilicuil> mallendeo: y quieres acceder a otros puertos ademas de ssh?
<chilicuil> mallendeo: por ejemplo a un servidor web que este funcionando en tu hackberry con ubuntu server ?
<mallendeo> chilicuil: no, si se abrirlos, lo que no se es como lo hago ahora que no estoy en mi area local
<mallendeo> Para ingresar al router
<chilicuil> mallendeo: mmm, si estuvieras en la red local del equipo remoto podrias configurarlo a traves de un navegador?
<mallendeo> Si
<mallendeo> Probe con links y elinks
<mallendeo> Pero no soportan javascript
<chilicuil> mallendeo: ahh, ok, es facil, crea un tunnel ssh , y luego haz que firefox utilice ese proxy, un segundo..
<chilicuil> mallendeo: ssh -C2qTnN -D 9090 username@maquina_remota.com #en maquina remota, debe ir la ip de tu servidor con ubuntu remoto
<chilicuil> mallendeo: Configurar firefox, editar - preferencias - avanzado - red - configuración - configuración manual del proxy -> OCKS Proxy 127.0.0.1 Puerto 9090
<mallendeo> chilicuil muchisimas gracias intentare ahora
<mallendeo> Estoy desde mi cel
<chilicuil> mallendeo: suerte! =D
<shadeslayer> hiya
<shadeslayer> I'm a Kubuntu Developer who just moved to Barcelona :)
<shadeslayer> anyone here in Barcelona?
<Artemis3> and how is your spanish?
<shadeslayer> non existent
<Artemis3> fail :3
<shadeslayer> learning a bit of it :P
<successus> salud
<ariel__> ayuda por favor
<ariel__> no me puedo conectar a redes con clave wpa
<mimecar> !detalles ariel__
<kubot> ariel__: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ariel__> rtl8192cu targeta wifi
<ariel__> tengo dos errores uno de ella wpa-suplicant
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<ariel__> y software-center
<ariel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6103034/
<ariel__> hay esta el error de software-center
<ariel__> 13.04
<ariel__> la parte de wpa no se como enfocarlos al error
<ariel__> es una tarjeta wifi rtl8192cu
<ariel__> donde hay redes con wpa no me puedo conectar
<ariel__> que problema con la conexion
<ariel__> ese es mi problema
<ariel__> se conecta y se desconecta
<ese> :s
<mimecar-away> has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<ariel__> si esta actualizado
<ariel__> completamente
<mimecar> ¿has buscado si tu tarjeta wifi tiene incompatibilidades?
<ariel__> no he hecho eso
<ariel__> como le hago
<mimecar> modelo wifi + ubuntu
<mimecar> en google
<newbie|2> :O
<newbie|2> oo
<mimecar> bien, dominas el teclado
<newbie|2> mimecar hola
<mimecar> hola newbie|2
<newbie|2> como puedo formatear una tarjeta de sd
<newbie|2> :B
<newbie|2> con que programa
<mimecar> puedes usar gparted
<newbie|2> aver buscare
<newbie|2> mimecar
<newbie|2> y algo para instalar un livecd en una sd
<newbie|2> :B
<newbie|2> conoces porfa dime
<mimecar> para que quieres hacer eso?
<zerick> newbie|2, y como piensas bootearlo ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-14
<ivedci89>  hola necesito ayuda con ubuntu 1304
<ivedci89>  y pidgin
<ivedci89>  antes siempre cuando lo cerraba quedaba en el area de notificacion dentro del menu del sobrecito que maneja las conexiones
<ivedci89>  ahora hace como una o dos semanas que al cerrar se mata la aplicacion
<ivedci89> hola necesito ayuda con ubuntu 1304 y pidgin :  antes siempre cuando lo cerraba quedaba en el area de notificacion dentro del menu del sobrecito que maneja las conexiones.... ahora hace como una o dos semanas que al cerrar se mata la aplicacion
<guey> lo mas facil, abre las preferencias de pidgin y dile dandole un clic en el cuadrito donde dice que no cierre el programa cuando da clic en X
<guey> _-X <-
<ivedci89> no se que version tendras tu porque aca eso no está...
<ivedci89> guey:
<ivedci89> y a parte ya tengo configurado que muestre el icono del area de notificacion siempre
<guey> pues mira es muy raro lo tuyo pero te voy a dar un tip
<guey> haz un respaldo o backup de la carpeta .purple entonces rm -rf .purple    ; pkill pidgin ; pidgin  <-- ahora navega en tu nueva purple y copia el archivo accounts.xmp y copialo en tu .purple/accounts.xml ...sobreescribelo, ahora mata el proceso de nuevo con pkill pidgin y reejecuta pidgin ...ahora ya tienes tu pidgin pero con todo default mas las cuentas que ya tenias de pidgin enabled osea archivo .purple/accounts.xml
<cachencho> 13.04 ¿como puedo comprobar el sistema? se ha vuelto algo inestable, me aparece seguido un "lo sentimos, ubuntu...."
<guey> y en comandos seria asi: abriendo la terminal se hace asi:
<guey> cd;  cp .purple/accounts.xml ./.; rm -rf .purple; pkill purple; mkdir -p .purple; cp accounts.xml .purple/accounts.xml; pidgin
<guey> o quizas
<guey> cd;  cp .purple .purple-bk;; mkdir -p .purple; cp .purple-bk/accounts.xml .purple/accounts.xml; pidgin
<guey> ya si te falta algo copias lo que le falte de .purple-bk en su .purple  solo copielo. cachencho entendio?
<cachencho> ahh era para mí?
<guey> todisimo
<cachencho> ahora me lo leo, pensé que venia de otra comversación
<guey> todisimo;9
<guey> :(
<guey> pidgin guarda sus conf files en $HOME/.purple pues sus librerias se llaman purple o librerias violeta.
<cachencho> no entiendo mi pregunta es: 13.04 ¿como puedo comprobar el sistema? se ha vuelto algo inestable, me aparece seguido un "lo sentimos, ubuntu...."
<guey> fk deveras, no es tu cachencho  lo siento era para el ivedci89
<cachencho> jajajaja
<cachencho> ok!
<guey> deja veo tu problema, lol, eso es para usted ivedci89  !
<guey> cachencho,  que mas dice?
<ivedci89> perdon me habia ido del pc
<guey> ivedci89, lea lo que dije, no repitire.
<ivedci89> sisi
<guey> le di 2 opciones.
<ivedci89> estoy leyendo mil gracias
<ivedci89> ok leido... entonces cerrare...
<guey> pkill pidgin; cd;  cp .purple .purple-bk;; mkdir -p .purple; cp .purple-bk/accounts.xml .purple/accounts.xml; pidgin   <-la primera me equivoque, es asi, no se si el proceso pidgin es pidgin o pidgin-bin o x ...fijese con ps aux como se llama y matelo con pkill
<ivedci89> espero volver pronto
<ivedci89> sisi es pidgin
<guey> el archivo mas importante de pidgin es .pidgin/accounts.xml ...ese trae las cuentas y contrase#as de lo que logeas en tu pidgin actual, lo demas son pluins y etc que quizas tambien creaste al customizar su experiencia pidgin
<ivedci89> adios con pkill pidgin
<ivedci89> guey
<ivedci89> ha funcionado
<ivedci89> aunque tambien me tube que la lista base... sino no tenia contactos irc jaja
<ivedci89> ni salas añadidas
<guey> si
<guey> que bien, pidgin es powa
<ivedci89> hay que lindo que lujo poder "cerrar" pidgin sin que muera
<guey> jajaj
<ivedci89> a veces cerraba y me quedaba re tranquilo despues la gente me decia que no me hallaba conectado y yo no entendia nada
<guey> era en realidad un .xml que tenia un setting de morir, seria bueno que analizaras los .xml viejos vs nuevos para que se diera una idea
<ivedci89> siiii entiendo
<ivedci89> aunque no se nada del lenguaje xml
<ivedci89> a ver que pesan?
<guey> son solo tags como html, no es un lenguaje en si, es un lenguaje representativo solamente, no hace nada
<ivedci89> claro
<ivedci89> 44k
<ivedci89> los dejare para cuando tenga más tiempo
<guey> pero eso es contando los logs
<ivedci89> no los eliminare...
<guey> los xml de condiguracion son chicos
<ivedci89> ah
<ivedci89> y cual seria el de conf??
<ivedci89> tengo estos...
<ivedci89> accels        blist.xml  certificates  logs      prefs.xml  status.xml  accounts.xml  cap.db     icons         mbpurple  smileys    xmpp-caps.xml
<guey> edl que quizas le intereze es prefs.xml
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> guey: el notificador ese aparecio luego de instalar otros escritorios como lubuntu kubuntu gnome etc
<morenooo25> ubottu
<morenooo25> aki nadie habla
<Bradford> ._.
<successus> salud
<gftr> alguno me pasa el sources.list de linusMint 10 lisa porfa gracias
<mimecar> te lo pasarán mejor en un canal de mint
<gftr> hola mimecar
<gftr> ay algun canal de min en es
<gftr> mint
<mimecar> en español no lo se
<gftr> jj gracias
<gftr> mimecar: como tu por aqui trabajando un sabado
<mimecar> no estoy trabajando
<gftr> o entonces
<mimecar> tengo abierto el irc
<gftr> a ok
<manel2020> hola buenas tardes
<manel2020> me ha surguido una duda sobre como obtener la iformacion sobre un dispositivo hardware, concretamente el bluetouch
<manel2020> estoy intentando usar una aplicacion que conecta los dispositivos nintendo como cualquier otro dispositivo para el pc, en los entresijos de la documentanción aparece un pequeño detalle (que no aclaraba ninguna pagina) ...que el adaptador bluetouch deber ser superior a 1.1
<manel2020> ¿como puedo averiguar que tipo de bluetouch tengo?
<manel2020> ... mas concretamente que protoco esta usando
<manel2020> la info del hardware dice que es 1.1/2.0
<manel2020> el "proyecto" requiere 1.1
<DANNN> chicos... estoy teniendo un problemilla a la hora de instalar el driver de mi radeon 9200 pro family
<DANNN> que he encontrado en la página de amd
<DANNN> estoy intentando ejecutar el .run pero me da un error
<DANNN> X Server: unable to detect
<DANNN> qué pensáis?
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver libre?
<DANNN> no
<DANNN> las películas se desfasan
<DANNN> el vídeo y el audio
<DANNN> el flash me da problemas...
<DANNN> etc...
<DANNN> si pudiera instalar el privativo mejor
<mimecar> flash da problemas siempre
<DANNN> bueno
<DANNN> pero lo de las películas no es normal
<mimecar> te está diciendo que no encuentra una tarjeta válida
<DANNN> en windows la tarjeta gráfica sí va
<DANNN> pues el driver es exacto el de mi tarjeta
<DANNN> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/linux-radeon-prer200.aspx
<DANNN> cuál me bajo?
<mimecar> "X Server: unable to detect ati"
<mimecar> el segundo resultado en google.es te dice como hacerlo
<mimecar> ese driver es del 2006
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ese> el driver de radeon lo bajas de amd.com
<DANNN> ya
<DANNN> pero cuál me bajo?
<mimecar> DANNN, sólo tienes uno del 2006
<ese> lo se porque yo tambien tengoi esa tarjeta y en su grub le adicionas esta flag radeon.modeset=1
<DANNN> ¿?
<DANNN> ese, cómo!?
<ese> DANNN, vete a amd.com y busca el driver de radeon ...agarra el mas nuevo, funciona igual para i386 y amd64 ...de hecho es un solo driver, lo instalas y editas tu grub y adicionas esa flag
<DANNN> ese,  qué se supone que es lo que tengo que haceR?
<DANNN> pero ...
<DANNN> tengo problemas al instalarlo
<DANNN> con el xserver
<DANNN> dice que no lo detecta
<ese> es que ese no es
<ese> agarra el mas nuevo
<DANNN> y cuál es el más nuevo?!
<DANNN> dónde está
<DANNN> porque yo ese lo encontré en la página de amd... ese
<DANNN> ese, yo busco en amd mi producto y me sale ese driver, pásame el link del que tú dices! :D
<ese> DANNN, mira el privado
<DANNN> dónde!? ese
<ese> DANNN,  si miraste el mensaje?>
<ese> @google download amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<mimecar> DANNN, tienes un live cd a mano?
<ese> wget -c www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<ese> unzip amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<ese> sudo chmod +x amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.run
<ese> sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<ese> sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.run
<ese> profit!
<DANNN> http://pastebin.com/w8TP4xJe
<successus> salu
<successus> salud
<DANNN> ese, he vuelto
<DANNN> abre el chat
<DANNN> que no sé el comando xD
<DANNN> qué es el fglrx?
<DANNN> un driver?
<DANNN> es que cuándo pongo sudo aticonfig --initial
<DANNN> me dice aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<mimecar> fglrx es el driver libre
<DANNN> el privativo?
<mimecar> libre = no es el de ati
<DANNN> o el genérico?
<DANNN> pero entonces cuál tengo instalado yo? mimecar?
<mimecar> en estos momentos has debido quitar el libre
<mimecar> y el centro de control de ati parece que no detecta ninguna tarjeta
<mimecar> no se si te arrancará el equipo al reiniciar
<DANNN> entonces?
<mimecar> te tendrá que guiar ese
<ese> jajaja
<cachencho> 13.04 ¿como puedo comprobar el sistema? se ha vuelto algo inestable, me aparece seguido un "Lo sentimos, ubuntu 13.04 ha experimentado un error interno."
<ese> si le bootea mimecar  lo que le pasa que npo le detecta su tarjeta
<ese> y es una pc casera, el la armo
<DANNN> por qué hace esto?
<DANNN> daniel@daniel-System-Name:~$ fglrxinfo
<DANNN> Instrucción ilegal (`core' generado)
<ese> DANNN, se me ocurre algo, porque no instalas precise?
<ese> porque andas en el ubuntu mas nuevo con una pc vieja
<DANNN> tengo instalado lubuntu
<DANNN> ese
<xubuntu747> Hola acabo de instalar xubuntu 13.04 y me aparece un error de instalacion
<xubuntu747> alguien me podriayudar
<mimecar> !alguien xubuntu747
<kubot> xubuntu747: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ese> no importa lbuntu kabuntu midiubuntu trollbuntu cristianobuntu demoniacoubuntu etc, pero tu estas en  übuntu"www2.ati.com/drivers/
<ese> el dannn esta en raring
<xubuntu747> ok gracias por la aclaracion
<ese> y ese es el gran problema que la gente piensa que por estar en labuntu kubuntu y etc estan en otra cosa, deverian decirles que no importa la version pero mas bien si es precise raring y etc
<xubuntu747> el mensaje dice que xubuntu experimento un error interno y muestra esto
<xubuntu747> executablePath
<mimecar> ¿has puesto ya todas las actualizaciones?
<xubuntu747> intento actualizar pero no deja
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> !paste xubuntu747
<kubot> xubuntu747: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<xubuntu747> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6106995/
<xubuntu747> es uno de los errores que sale
<mimecar> tendrás que abrir el centro de software y seleccionar otro mirror
<DANNN> ahora no me reproduce los vídeos
<successus> buenas
<successus> estoy intentando instalar los drivers de la rtl8187l privados y cuando hago el make me sale esto
<successus> http://pastebin.com/4mpsTjyp
<successus> alguno sabria xq puede ser?
<mimecar> successus, cumples con todos los requisitos?
<DANNN> pero sí funciona el flash
<successus> pues como el ./configure no va
<successus> no te sabria decir
<mimecar> ... si no te va el configure
<mimecar> no puedes hacer el make
<successus> :/
<successus> con otro driver si que hice el make sin el configure
<mimecar> las instrucciones te dicen que tienes que hacer un ./configure ?
<successus> nop, lo intente a ver si habia algun modulo que me faltaba
<mimecar> entonces sigue las instrucciones que tienes en el readme
<successus> simplemente es make, make install y poner en el modprobe en lista negra los antiguos modulos
<DANNN> chicos... he cambiado el driver, por lo que parece
<DANNN> pero no me funciona ningún repoductor
<DANNN> sin embargo el flash funciona.... :S
<DANNN> bueno, sigue a medias, como antes...
<successus> las instrucciones lo que dicen que primero uso el make
<successus> pero nada
<mimecar> ese código está pensado para tu versión concreta de ubuntu?
<successus> con el make me da el error del pastebin
<successus> nop, es para kernel 2.6
<successus> pero es lo mas moderno que hay
<mimecar> no te va a funcionar
<successus> ok :P
<successus> gracias
<successus> yo creia que iria igualmente
<successus> DANNN, que has cambiado un driver y no te va el reproductor pero si el flash?
<successus> :/
<successus> un poco extraño eso
<successus> yo hace poco cambie los de la tj grafica por los oficiales de ati
<successus> y funciona todo de PM
<mimecar> DANNN, ¿qué reproductor usas para el vídeo?
<successus> prueba el VLC
<successus> mimecar, al final puse los compact-drivers
<successus> y no van mal
<successus> nada mal
<DANNN> nada chicos... soy incapaz
<DANNN> de reproducir vídeos
<DANNN> pero hay algunos de youtube que me los reproduce...
<mimecar> DANNN, has probado con vlc?
<DANNN> sí
<DANNN> pero se cierra
<DANNN> cuando intento reproducir algo
<mimecar> eso no es normal
<DANNN> y es lo que te digo, mimecar, algo del driver ha cambiado
<DANNN> porque veo el entorno distinto
<DANNN> además el pc va más fluido
<DANNN> no sé...
<DANNN> cómo puedo ver drivers instalados?
<mimecar> si la versión oficial del driver del 2006
<mimecar> y has instalado una versión actual beta
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará bien
<DANNN> pero es que no sé ni cuál tenía antes ni cuál tengo ahora!
<mimecar> antes tenías el libre
<mimecar> ahora supuestamente el privativo
<mimecar> ¿tu tarjeta aparece en el listado de tarjetas soportadas por ese driver?
<DANNN> mimecar, aquí en software y actualizaciones me pone que no se está usando software privativo
<mimecar> has instalado un paquete que no es de los repositorios
<mimecar> y en teoría has eliminado el driver libre con los comandos que has puesto antes
<DANNN> el fglrx?
<mimecar> sí
<DANNN> pero si he instalado el fglrx!
<mimecar> <ese> sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<mimecar> ese> sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.run
<DANNN> ese no lo he podido instalar
<mimecar> si has seguido las intrucciones no lo deberías tener
<DANNN> he instalado fglrx
<DANNN> ya... pero el driver de amd
<DANNN> me dice que mi tarjeta no es soportada
<mimecar> en ese caso, no se lo que tienes ahora
<DANNN> así que he instalado fglrx
<ese> nunca tubo ese driver
<ese> fglxr
<DANNN> pero ahora con el fglxr me dan error todos los reproductores de vídeo!
<ese> ni tampoco le ha puesto esta flag a su GRUB , radeon.modeset=1
<DANNN> pero si lo pongo crees que cambiará algo?
<ese> intentale! tambien acpi=on  ...bueno que pierde?
<DANNN> bueno
<DANNN> pues cuál es el comando?
<ese> cuando inicia tu pc en grub menu tipeas/tocas la letra e y adicionas radeon.modeset=1 , y si no jala lo mismo y pruebas radeon.modeset=1 acpi=on   y si por alkgun milagro le funciona entonces editas grub conf y lo haces permanente
<ese> adicionas <--- no vaya a borrar todo lo que sale y pone solo eso, lo adiciona a lo que ya le sale
<DANNN> ok
<DANNN> ahora te cuento
<DANNN> ese,  y dónde lo añado?
<DANNN> en una nueva linea?
<ese> sudo nano /etc/default/grub   ...la linea que sea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="edd=off nolapic  lradeon.modeset=1 acpi=on"  salva y sudo update-grub o creo es grub-update, entonces reboot
<ese> sudo nano /etc/default/grub   ...la linea que sea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="edd=off nolapic  radeon.modeset=1 acpi=on"  salva y sudo update-grub o creo es grub-update, entonces reboot
<ese> o cuando aparece el menu de grub pulsas tecla e ...le adiciona radeon.modeset=1 y o quizas tambien acpi=on, le das enter y vez que pasa
<DANNN> ese,  cómo se guarda esto?
<ese> en nano ctrl x, Y enter
<DANNN> qué significa ^O guardar?
<DANNN> ok
<DANNN> ya está
<DANNN> voy a probar
<ese> si no se alla con nano usa gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   hace los cambios salva y nsale
<DANNN> ok
<ese> si noi le sirve, lo edita de nuevo y quita eso, sudo grub-update; reboot
<DANNN> nada, esto no ha hecho nada
<DANNN> el error que obtengo en gnomeplayer es MPlayer interrupted by signal 4 in module: preinit_libvo
<ese> ejecuto sudo grub-update ?
<DANNN> nah...
<DANNN> vale si lo hago ahora?
<DANNN> o ya no está editado eso que edité?
<ese> mientras /etc/defaults/grub tenga esa cosa adicionada
<DANNN> ok
<DANNN> voy... ;)
<ese> y reboot
<DANNN> dice que no se encontró la orden
<DANNN> será sudo apt-get grub-update
<ese> sudo update-grub
<DANNN> no?
<ese> sudo grub-update
<ese> algo asi es
<DANNN> no
<DANNN> ok
<DANNN> ahora
<DANNN> nada chicos, esto sigue sin funcionar
<DANNN> es un problema que los reproductores tienen con este driver
<DANNN> que he instalado ...
<DANNN> o algo parecido ...
<ese> ni idea
<DANNN> es que es raro ... juraría que lo único nuevo que he hecho es instalar el fglrx
<DANNN> y antes se me veían
<DANNN> osea que tenía otro driver...
<ese> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<manel2020> alguien ha provado a usar los mandos de la wii (wii motion plus) como raton/joytick
<DANNN> nada
<DANNN> sigue sin  funcionar... :(
<manel2020> dann  ¿ke version te da ese problema?
<manel2020> quiero decir que distro te da ese problema
<mimecar> DANNN, aún tienes el live cd que usaste para instalar?
<DANNN> sí
<DANNN> claro que lo tengo
<mimecar> inicia con ese live cd y apunta lo que devuelva el comando
<mimecar> lspci | grep -i vga
<mimecar> eso te dirá el driver que tenías inicialmente
<DANNN> ok
<mimecar> apunta todo el texto que te salga
<DANNN> ahora tengo este: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<DANNN> ahora voy a ver con el live CD
<DANNN> http://pastebin.com/rLAYMaBP
<DANNN> mimecar,
<mimecar> el que has puesto el primero es el del live cd?
<DANNN> claro
<DANNN> fíjate en el usuario
<DANNN> la sesion
<mimecar> parecen versiones parecidas
<mimecar> estas ahora en el sistema instalado?
<DANNN> sí
<mimecar> lanza vlc desde la consola y pon los mensajes en pastebin
<DANNN> pero lanzo el vlc a secas?
<DANNN> o intento reproducir un vídeo?
<mimecar> no decías que se te cerraba?
<DANNN> si lo abro normalmente no
<DANNN> pero si intento reproducir un vídeo sí
<mimecar> te pasa con todos los vídeos?
<DANNN> sí
<DANNN> yo creo, vamos, no tengo todos los formatos para probarlos ahora
<DANNN> lo que sí es que me pasa con todos los reproductores
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola, abre un uno que de problemas y pon los mensajes en pastebin
<DANNN> el gnome player tampoco me va
<DANNN> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/SBBR01zU
<DANNN> a ver qué te parece ese log
<DANNN> es lo que pasa cuándo intento reproducir un mp4
<mimecar> con ese mensaje de error, entra en vlc
<mimecar> preferencias
<mimecar> y en video selecciona otra salida diferente
<DANNN> cuál? por ejemplo?
<mimecar> prueba todos los que te salgan
<mimecar> pero parece cosa de la tarjeta gráfica
<w33d> Buenas tardes. Me podran apoyar con un problema de conexion a 3g, he estado investigando y todo parace indicar que no funciona correctamete el usb-modeswtich
<w33d> tengo un sistema 12.04
<w33d> y es un modem ZTE MF193
<w33d> el sistmoma es que no me se me habilita en las conexiones de red
<w33d> y cuando hago un dmesg reconoce al modem como un cd rom
<w33d> el sintoma quice decir
<w33d> ya desistale usb-modeswitch y lo vuelvo a instalar y si lo reconoce pero reinicio el equipo y vuel a reconocer el modem como un cd rom
<w33d> nadie?
<w33d> bueno gracias de todas maneras.
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> hola w33d
<manel2020> uhmm tiene pinta de que ese moden tiene tambien capacidad de almacenamiento
<manel2020> no?
<successus> salud
<successus> salud y hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-15
<Guest86943> hola, me recomendais ubuntu 13.04 o la 12.04?
<Guest99895> hola buenos días
<Guest99895> hola, busco guia muy básica de uso lubuntu? Gracias
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<successus> me voy a tumbar un poco
<successus> taluegos
<LordAioria> hola a todos
<LordAioria> tengo una web en el puerto 8080 de un tomcat 7 que tengo instalado, pero dicha aplicacion dice: You are currently accessing CAS over a non-secure connection. Single Sign On WILL NOT WORK. In order to have single sign on work, you MUST log in over HTTPS. Por lo que parece necesito correr esta aplicacion via HTTPS
<LordAioria> he estado mirando y me he generado un CA
<ese> quiere decir que en ves de poner http://ip:8080 ponga https://ip:8080
<LordAioria> Luego he creado un self-signed server application certificate
<LordAioria> la pregunta es .. como instalo ese certificado en un tomcat 7???
<mimecar> te podrán ayudar más en un canal de tomcat o de j2ee
<MRX> Hola. En un intento de actualizar java en mi ubuntu (lucid), ya casi no puedo instalar ningun paquete. Me dice que hay dependencias incumplidas y que ejecute "apt-get -f install" el cual me pide eliminar casi todo lo que tengo instalado en el sistema.
<MRX> ¿alguna manera de solucionarlo?
<mimecar> deberías actualizar tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> estas usando una versión sin soporte
<MRX> lo mismo me ha pasado con debian.. debe haber una manera de solucionarlo
<MRX> ademas, con 5kbps dudo que pueda actualizarlo D:
<mimecar> si no cumples las dependencias no puedes instalarlo
<MRX> entonces, para cumplir las dependencias tengo que eliminar prácticamente todos los paquetes del sistema?
<MRX> o al menos, hay una manera de revertir el estado en el que esta ahora?
<mimecar> -f no hace que tu sistema cumpla las dependencias
<MRX> entonces como puedo hacer para que las cumpla?
<mimecar> usar una versión que tenga soporte
<mimecar> ¿no estas usando la versión de java de los repositorios?
<MRX> creo que no..
<MRX> bueno, ya vere si puedo actualizar
<mimecar> no uses el -f
<MRX> y no se podria eliminar el paquete que causa el conflicto?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin los comandos que estas usando para ver el error
<MRX> ok
<MRX> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/M2vSDJN0
<MRX> eso con cualquier paquete que yo quiera instalar
<mimecar> si tienes un problema con libc, te quedarás sin sistema
<mimecar> has mezclaro repositorios o ppa?
<MRX> creo que si. instentando instalar openjdk 7
<mimecar> no se si podrás arreglarlo sin romper el sistema
<MRX> que lástima
<mimecar> descarga de alguna forma una iso más reciente de ubuntu
<MRX> y esperar cuatro años a que alguien me de la contraseña de la bios :P
<MRX> es una netbook
<mimecar> por qué tienes que esperar?
<WyReSP> Chicos... no sé cómo configurar samba para que el ordenador que tiene windows lo detecte
<WyReSP> porque ubuntu sí que detecta la red de windows y los ordenadores
<WyReSP> pero windows... no detecta el ubuntu en la red... :S
<WyReSP> y antes con el ubuntu 11.10 conseguí que lo hiciese...
<SoulsLink> 13.04 ya tiene el kernel nuevo?
<arp-> el ultimo no obviamente
<arp-> tiene 3.8 si no mal recuerdo.
<arp-> usa la rama 3.8.x
<SoulsLink> Perdón, estuve mal je je. Hace poco vi una noticia que decía que había un problema en el kernel del 13.08
<arp-> 13.08 ?????
<SoulsLink> 13.04**
<arp-> ah
<arp-> si pero salen updates
<arp-> a cada rato..
<arp-> seguramente ya fue parchado
<arp-> si no.. lee el changelog
<SoulsLink> Gracias !, voy a leer. fijo sí
<arp-> ok
 * xoan buenas
<alemftw> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-08
<TM26> Hola, oigan cuañ es el ubuntu que salio o va a salir ??
<TM26> Que distro y si es LTS ??
<TM26> Digo cual es 14.04 o cual es ?
<felipe__> el actual es el 14.04.1 LTS
<TM26> felipe__: ooo ya !!
 * x-mint  buenazzz
<Tiffon> nas
<VictorCL> hola , como puedo instalar una fuente eot en ubuntu?
<successus> salud o/
<ArgentoPelotudo> olz
<ArgentoPelotudo> y buee
<ArgentoPelotudo> aca todoz ablan espanol no ?
<ArgentoPelotudo> cheee mira que tengo un problemilla con ubuntu, amd/ati anda como la mierda
<ArgentoPelotudo> sho estava ak
<ArgentoPelotudo> pisteando como un campeon en linux
<ArgentoPelotudo> vos sabe
<ArgentoPelotudo> shumager
<sanzante> pue smira que nunca vi a una mierda andar, lo mismo tienes un fenómeno ahí :D
<ArgentoPelotudo> y aqui me teneees con este driver del orto que no anda y que me caga el xorg
<ArgentoPelotudo> alguien que tenga una ati
<ArgentoPelotudo> que no se k hacer
<ArgentoPelotudo> ya e puesto chorrera de comandos y lo unico que hago es cagarla
<ArgentoPelotudo> u.u
<ArgentoPelotudo> y bueno que se sho, gracias por la ayuda
<ArgentoPelotudo> por favor recordar :
<ArgentoPelotudo> argentina is white
<ArgentoPelotudo> negros envidiosos
<DELLtra> ArgentoPelotudo,  o/  chabón, boludo, guacho, maquina, man, fiera, cabezón
<ArgentoPelotudo> che y cuantas copas tenees?
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Dónde se pone el grub a una máquina virtual? Intenté virtualizar un debian, pero el instalador me dio fallos tanto al poner grub como lilo, terminé la instalación sin gestor de arranque... ¿Se lo puedo poner ahora de alguna manera?
<DELLtra> MrTulias,  cuando instalaste debian como realizaste las particiones
<MrTulias> Automáticas, /,/home, /usr, /tmp y otra que no me acuerdo
<DELLtra> -_-
<MrTulias> Hice un disco virtual de 15 gigas y escogí la partición guiada (calculó las particiones él solo) Me dio errores en el paso del gestor de arranque, tanto con grub como con lilo
<DELLtra> b00T
<GridCube> MrTulias, tenias un instalador roto
<DELLtra> es lo mas probable
<DELLtra> pero si tienes la particion boot  ahi puedes reinstalar grub
<MrTulias> ¿El de la iso? Descargué debian live, arranqué la sesión e instalé desde ahí
<DELLtra> MrTulias,  que estas usando vbox o vmware ?
<MrTulias> vbox
<DELLtra> MrTulias,  te recomiendo que lo vuelvas a instalar y las particiones las realices manual.
<MrTulias> Ok, eso haré. Me dejaré de gaitas además y le pondré las / y /home de siempre. Gracias
<MrTulias> No me sirve de mucho tener tantas particiones si no sé dónde están :p
<GridCube> MrTulias, yo estoy usando una vbox ahora mismo XD
<GridCube> tenias un instalador roto
<MrTulias> ¿Se apañaría cambiando la iso (bajándola otra vez y quitando la que tengo)? Usé el instalador de la sesión live...
<DELLtra> MrTulias,  lo recomendable es swap, /boot, / y /home
<MrTulias> Particionando manual sí que se ha instalado. Le he dado a /boot la opción de arrancable. Supongo que en automático se la daría a alguna, ¿no? Si no, podría estar ahí el problema, creo
<androide696> saludos
<GridCube> como va
<TM26> Aqui tambien se puede conseguir info acerca de ubuntu tv ?
<TM26> Perdon , Hola a todos !! :)
<TM26> Nadie , ? Acerca de ubuntu tv ???
<mimecar> Ubuntu TV?
<TM26> Si porque ? O comp se llama el proyecto ahora ??
<mimecar> no me suena que haya un proyecto de ese estilo
<mimecar> de momento parece más un concepto que otra cosa
<mimecar> lo mismo que Ubuntu Phone
<TM26> http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<mimecar> que tengas información no quiere decir que existan productos comerciales
<TM26> Queria saber si hay alguna forma o todavia no de que se pueda probar en la tv or algo por el estilo !
<TM26> Si ya lo se , si se puede instalar en la pc y probarlo , podria haber alguna opcion de probarlo en la tv o algo por el estilo no !
<mimecar> de momento no
<TM26> Bueno , espero y algun dia se vea un producto final !
<tavooca> hola a todos
<tavooca> un manual en es de irssi..
<alexove> tavooca: http://goo.gl/BC9eLc
 * x-mint  B.nochezzz
 * x-mint  B.noches!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-09
<juancho2> muy buenas noches aqui puedo preguntar algo sobre la ubuntu server 14.01 lts? gracias!
<juancho2> alguna ayuda a la pregunta? gracais!
 * merrick  buenazzz!
<successus> salud o/
<cgrs> hola
<cgrs> hay alguien?
<mimecar> 51 personas
<cgrs> jajaj
<cgrs> alguien disponible
<cgrs> a resolverme una duda
<guampa> no hay nadie disponible, las preguntas se hacen al canal
<cgrs> bueno, cierto, perdón
<cgrs> he instalado node.js en ubuntu
<cgrs> mediante nvm
<cgrs> y me preguntaba si podría haber una opción para lanzar un terminal con un perfil especifico para trabajar con node
<cgrs> como cuando en windows en un .bat modificas temporalmente el PATH
<guampa> que terminal usas?
<mimecar> monta un archivo de bash con lo que necesites
<cgrs> la que viene por defecto en ubuntu 14.04
<cgrs> (gnome terminal?)
<guampa> calculo que gnome-terminal. en el man page dice cual es la opcion para invocarlo con un perfil especifico
<cgrs> vale, miro allí y lo añado en la segunda línea de un bash?
<guampa> si un bash o un .desktop
<cgrs> para el desktop cómo lo haría, porque el script añade unos comandos al bashrc
<cgrs> al archivo del perfil por defecto
<guampa> modificar el bashrc en cada inicio del script no suena practico
<cgrs> y quisiera tener un lanzador para arrancar un perfil con el entorno ya configurado
<guampa> tendrias que desmodificarlo despues para otra sesion diferente?
<cgrs> el .bashrc? si
<cgrs> porque la configuración prefiero que esté separada de un bash genérico
<guampa> pero para que? si todo lo que necesitas es un path diferente no lo necesitas
<cgrs> no te pillo
<mimecar> sólo tienes que ejecutar un archivo bash que te configure todo
<cgrs> vale
<guampa> que diferencias queres tener en el entorno?
<guampa> un path distinto?
<cgrs> lo que quiero realmente es un acceso directo a un perfil específico, que ejecute un comando al iniciarlo y que funcione como una consola normal
<cgrs> porque ya lo intenté en su momento
<cgrs> y conseguía que el comando se ejecutara
<mimecar> abre un terminal y pásale la ruta del script
<guampa> ok, si lo que elegis es usar un perfil de gnome-terminal, en la config del perfil, pestaña "titulo y comando" podes poner que comando
<guampa> ahi le pones el path a un script, y le pones que corra el comando como shell de login
<guampa> y en el script pones las modificaciones al entorno que quieras, podes sobreescribir las variables que desees o llamar programas
<cgrs> guampa: y para hacer un lanzador del terminal con el perfil? vendrá en el man de gnome terminal no?
<guampa> no se como es en unity, si te permite copiar accesos directos
<guampa> si te lo permite, solo copia el acceso, renombralo y editalo
<guampa> en la parte de que comando ejecutar, agregale a gnome-terminal el switch para llamarlo con un perfil especifico, y el nombre del perfil
<guampa> sino es posible que tengas que copiarlo a mano
<guampa> los .desktop son archivos ascii donde pones el nombre del acceso directo, el path al icono, el comando, etc
<cgrs> guampa: ok, voy a probar todas las combinaciones, cuando funcione vuelvo para aquí
<guampa> ok
<cgrs> muchas gracias a todos
<Felix12> Hola alguien pueede ayudarme porfavor
<mimecar> pregunta al canal
<Felix12> Mi distro ubuntu 14.04 no se logra apagar,solo carga y carga pero no se apaga
<Felix12> Que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> ¿no se apaga desde los menús del sistema?
<Felix12> He probado shutdown pero aun asi no se apaga
<Felix12> Nop
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Felix12> Es 14.04 es la ultima distro
<mimecar> la última a finales de Abril
<mimecar> comprueba que has puesto todas las actualizaciones
<Felix12> No no he instalado las actualizaciones
<mimecar> ponlas
<Felix12> Como las instao en este momento?
<mimecar> si abres el gestor de software debería salirte algún aviso
<mimecar> otra opción es ponerlas con la consola
<Felix12> Ok tengo actualizaciones en esppera
<Felix12> mimecar si descargando o instalando las actualizaciones se va la energia electrica. Me afecta eso el sistema?
<mimecar> ... claro que afecta
<mimecar> por qué se tiene que ir la luz?
<Felix12> Soy de un pais latino y se va la luz mucho
<mimecar> utiliza un SAI con el ordenador
<Felix12> mimecar no se que es un SAI mucho menos usarlo
<mimecar> un sistema de alimentación ininterrumpida
<mimecar> los cortes de luz pueden dañar los equipos
<Felix12> Ok tengo un ups
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<Felix12> mimecar sip pero el ups solo me permite apagar el pc cuando se va la luz ,pero no me da tiempo a descargar.es esa la solucion?
<mimecar> el UPS debe aguantar 10 / 15 minutos la carga del ordenador
<Felix12> El mio no lo permite baterias mala
<Felix12> Y ya he iniciado la descarga? Danara el sistema en caso que la luz se valla?
<mimecar> depende el momento en que se corte
<mimecar> a la larga el disco duro morirá
<mimecar> si no tienes un SAI / UPS que aguante
<Felix12> mimecar no me estas entendiendo cuando la luz se va no se apaga forzada,pero la apago normal de inmediato osea que detendra la actualizacion:esto puede danar mi sistema?
<mimecar> se puede dañar el sistema
<Felix12> A xd pues debo sufrir por mi sistema electrico increible
<Felix12> mimecar muchas graxias
 * merrick  buenazzz
<Felix12> mimecar estas?
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-10
 * merrick  buenazzz
<successus> salud o/
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<nobrain> bd
<lana> alguien sabe como puedo ver las fotos en miniatura de una carpeta???
 * x-mint  bye!!
<erAbuelo> buenos dias :)
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<erAbuelo> re
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<lycan1> creen que pueda instalar lubuntu en un netbook utech
<MrTulias> lycan1, puedes mirar si tiene certificado ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ o puedes crear un cd/usb/dvd-live y probarlo. Si funciona en sesión live seguramente te funcione si lo instalas
<lycan1> MrTulias: vale amigo ya estoy descargando la iso ;)
<erAbuelo> re
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<hbautista> viva la resistance!
<Xago> Hola muchachos, el otro día estaba jugando con seguridad PGP en mi thunderbird. Lo quité y ahora los correos los veo solo en texto plano, no me activa html, a pesar de indicarle al sistema que así lo haga.
<Xago> dónde puede estar el inconveniente?
<Xiguanda> wenas
 * x-mint  buenazz!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-11
<swiftblade> buenas
<swiftblade> buenas
 * x-mint  b.días!?
<successus> salud
<nobrain> saludos
 * x-mint  bye!!
 * user-cat hol -a
<Xago> Existe un log en linux que me permita ver todas las actividades juntas?
<tongl> Hola
<tongl> Alguien me puede ayudar a instalar ubuntu??
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<tongl> Perdon
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no te preocupes
<GridCube> solo pregunta lo que tengas duda
<GridCube> si alguien sabe te responderá
<tongl> Al intentar instalar ubuntu 14.04 desde usb no reacciona, se queda el logo de ubuntu y los 5 puntos abajo
<GridCube> chequea que hayas echo el usb bien
<tongl> No se de que marca es el pc, no tiene simbolos que lo identifique
<GridCube> eso importa bastante poco por suerte
<CarlosNeyPastorR> hola tongl
<CarlosNeyPastorR> como estas?
<tongl> La instalacion de la iso al usb crei hacerla bien, la hice desde un ubuntu con el programa especifico para crear usb de arranque
<tongl> Al terminar me salio que ya podia arrancarlo de otros ordenadores
<tongl> Hola carlosneypastorr estoy bien :)
<tongl> Tu como andas?
<GridCube> tongl, proba con otro programa, como unetbootin
<tongl> Gracias pero ahora no dispongo de ubuntu, se puede usar con windows?
<tongl> Al cabo de un rato de estar el logo ahi ha aparecido la pantalla llena de rectángulos alternados negros y blancos, alguna sugerencia?
<tongl> Uep! Ahora ha salido como una terminl con errores paso lo que me dice:
<tongl> Se fue
<tongl> Han vuelto los rectangulos..
<GridCube> tongl, apreta alt-f1 y despues f2 f3 f4 y fijate si alguna de las terminales dice algo
<tongl> Ahora paso ubumtu al usb con unetbootin
<tongl> Al arrancar desde el usb ahora me dice: invalid or corrupt kernel image
<tongl> Boot:_
<tongl> Alguna sugerencia?
<tongl> Gridcube
<GridCube> tongl
<GridCube> tongl, tu imagen iso que te bajaste esta mal
<tongl> El ordenador al que la descargue es un windows mal cuidado y lleno de virus, puede ser esa la causa?
<tongl> Porque lo desargue de la pagina oficial
<tongl> Gridcube
<GridCube> tongl, es posible
<GridCube> revisa su md5
<GridCube> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<tongl> Vale gracias por la ayuda repetire el proceso cuando disponga de mi ubuntu
<tongl> Si algo sale mal volvere por aqui
<tongl> Gracias gridcube
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> suerte
<wicope> Hola. veo al buscar en mi navegador (justo al darle a buscar de mientras carga): http://www.google.es/search?q=OTG&{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:omniboxStartMarginParameter}{google:contextualSearchVersion}ie=UTF-8  que opinais, saludos
 * x-mint  nas o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-12
<successus> salud o/
 * x-mint  buenazzz
<erAbuelo> buenas
 * user-cat hol -a
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Xago> si estoy conectado a un servidor vía ssh y quiero copiar archivos dentro de ese server, el comando sería SCP?
<fzeta> Xago: síp
<fzeta> man scp
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> Xago: si quieres copiar dentro del server es con cp
<erAbuelo> scp es para copiar al server o desde el server al cliente
<Xago> erAbuelo, eso me parecía...es que intenté con cp y no me funcionó...quizás porque es un NAS :(
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> algo hiciste mal
<erAbuelo> o no tienes permisos
<Xago> 777 :P
<fzeta> erAbuelo: eso mismo, he leído mal. cago en la pu***
<erAbuelo> ;)
<erAbuelo> Xago: permisos de origen y de destino, es una copia importan los dos
<Xago> dentro del server vía ssh
<erAbuelo> si
<fzeta> Xago: que es lo que quieres copiar y dónde está ubicado?
<Xago> es un NAS de synology...el punto es que vía http sí permite hacer la copia desde un disco USB hacia una unidad interna, pero con ssh no lo permite
<Xago> quizás, sea algún setting del NAS
<Xago> :(
<Xago> quedé "metido"
<erAbuelo> Xago: que error te da?
<Xago> No such file or directory
<erAbuelo> pon aqui el comando que usas
<erAbuelo> tal cual con todo
<GridCube> pregunta medio ignorante, pero si haces algo tipo: ssh servidor cat /path/to/file.extension > /path/to/file.extension
<teamomariae> hola
<DavidLinux> exit
<Xago> erAbuelo, "cp: can't create '2014/TuVes_10101773843_05000002b6eceeb8_activation.ts': No such file or directory
<Xago> cp: can't stat 'volumeUSB1/usbshare/INTEK/Transports': No such file or directory
<Xago> cp: can't stat 'TuVes/Septiembre': No such file or directory"
<Xago> erAbuelo, cuando copio archivos dentro de cada unidad, lo hace en forma normal.
<Xago> pero desde o hacia la unidad externa, me muestra ese error. :(
<erAbuelo> re
<Xago> re?
<erAbuelo> re= hola otra vez :)
<Xago> jajajaja
<Xago> hola
<erAbuelo> Xago: si no me pones la orden completa "cp loquesea endondesea" y el error no puedo ayudar
<Xago> estaba más arriba, pero al parecer, ya no estabas
<Xago> aquí va:
<Xago> "cp: can't create '2014/TuVes_10101773843_05000002b6eceeb8_activation.ts': No such file or directory
<Xago> <Xago> cp: can't stat 'volumeUSB1/usbshare/INTEK/Transports': No such file or directory
<Xago> <Xago> cp: can't stat 'TuVes/Septiembre': No such file or directory"
<erAbuelo> eso no es la orden completa, solo el error
<mimecar> Xago, pastebin es tu amigo :p
<erAbuelo> hola mimecar :)
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> pon el texto completo en pastebin y pega el enlace
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/L8zxmUB7
<Xago> ya sea que lo haga hacia el disco externo o desde...me da el mismo error
<erAbuelo> ya veo el problema
<Xago> sin embargo, si realizo la misma tarea dentro de cada unidad independientemente, lo realiza sin problemas
<erAbuelo> el problema son los espacios en blanco, si quieres copiar algo que tenga espacios en blanco en el nombre de archivo entre comillas: cp "algo con espacios en blanco" "con espacios"
<erAbuelo> asi
<Xago> mmmm
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-13
<erAbuelo_> buenos dias
<successus> salud o/
<chuzas> buenas tardes!
<chuzas> tengo un pregunta:
<chuzas> uso ubuntu 14.04 en un portatil hp pavilion g6 y el sonido que obtengo de los altavoces es un poco cutre. alguien sabe como mejorar esto? uso pulseaudio, puede estar relacionado con esto?
<chuzas> gracias de antemano
<erAbuelo_> cambia de portatil xD
<erAbuelo_> los portatiles tiene audio cutre, siempre
<erAbuelo_> ta lueg
<chuzas> hecha la gracia... en windows tiene un sonido estupendo, sobretodo a niveles altos de volumen. cosa que en ubuntu es al reves
<chuzas> probablemente saltara alguno con: pues quedate en windows!
<erAbuelo_> no era una gracia, normalmente los portatiles tienen muy mal sonido, en windows en linux en mac o en lo que le pongas
<erAbuelo_> si dices que en windows va bien, revisa la configuracion del audio
<chuzas> estoy en ello, aunque no entiendo de esto
<erAbuelo_> que diferencia notas en el sonido entre windows y linux
<chuzas> en windows se escucha con buena calidad, sin alteraciones, como unos buenos altavoces. en linux se escucha como una radio cutre a la que le has subido mucho el volumen
<chuzas> en windows sale mas definido el sonido
<Miquel> chuzas: igual no tienes bien configurado el driver del audio. ponle el del fabricante.
<erAbuelo_> o quizas en windows tenga algun filtro añadido
<chuzas> nidea, no he modificado nada al instalar ubuntu
<chuzas> han de ser los drivers que trae por defecto
<erAbuelo_> algunas tarjetas de audio en windows instalan software adicional con filtros dolby, eco etc etc
<chuzas> aunque creo recordar que en un anterior portatil, con anteriores versiones de ubuntu, se escuchaba mejor
<chuzas> eso
<chuzas> porque los altavoces son altec lansing dolby advanced audio
<chuzas> no habra una cobertura dolby para linux? o algo similar
<erAbuelo_> mira en la pagina de hp
<Miquel> pues no se decirtelo, lo suyo es que vayas al wiki de ubuntu y lo mires.
<erAbuelo_> a lo mejor tienen soft adicional
<Miquel> yo probaria activando los drivers privativos, y los resctrictes extras, a ver que tal.
<chuzas> por cierto: en ubuntu con cascos se escucha realmente bien. se escuchan todos los detalles, los bajos realzados y demas
<chuzas> en cambio con los altavoces no
<Miquel> una manera de probar si funciona bien es instalar el programa para djs Knowthelist, por si solo es tema de configuracion
<Miquel> eso es que lo tienes configurado como estereo solamente, y no reconoce el 5.1 al enchufarle los Altavoces.
<chuzas> los restringidos los tengo
<Miquel> chuzas: entonces prueba el Knowthelist a ver que tal te suena.
<chuzas> no no... aqui no se trata de conectar unos altavoces externos. simplemente usar los internos. por alguna razon se escuchan un poco mal, y en cambion los cascos se escuchan estupendamente
<chuzas> instalando knowthelist...
<Miquel> si, es un programa que tiene autoregulacion, lo usan los dj's para reproducir musica, yo lo uso en fiestas,
<Miquel> pruebalo tal cual viene configurado eligiendo una carpeta con musica, y prueba la opcion autoDJ. asi veras como suena ,
<Miquel> te regula el sonido, bajos altos, etc etc. es muy facil de usar.
<Miquel> aqui te lo explican y con los links para instalarlo, http://lamiradadelreplicante.com/2014/09/11/knowthelist-un-reproductor-de-audio-con-el-que-animar-tus-fiestas/
<chuzas> creo que el sonido mejora un poco
<chuzas> aunque no llega a su maximo nivel de calidad
<Miquel> bueno, entonces eso ya sera cuestio de regularlo,
<chuzas> si se trata de la configuracion, que es lo que deberia cambiar en la configuracion de sonido?
<Miquel> para lo que te ha servido es para comprobar que no es un problema de drivers sino del software de reproduccion.
<chuzas> hasta ahora he usado clementine, rythmbox y vlc
<chuzas> creo que deberia tratar bien los archivos de sonido
<Miquel> es la configuracion de la aplicacion, decirle que los altavoces son STEREO , podria ser que te aparecieran como 2.1 o 3.1.
<Miquel> si, la verdad que ambos son buenos reproductores.
<chuzas> he revisado bastantes veces la configuracion de clementine y estaba todo correcto
<chuzas> se puede ajustar la calidad del sonido a la hora de reproducir
<Miquel> si usas kde te recomiendo amarok, si usas gnome, Exaile.
<Miquel> yo uso exaile, y el Knowthelist en las fiestas, por comodidad del autoDJ
<chuzas> otra cosa... en flash (youtube, vimeo) tampoco alcanzo la misma calidad de sonido que en windows
<Miquel> bueno, en eso intervienen un par de variantes, el proveedor y la version del flash, y los drivers que usas.
<Miquel> aqui poco te puedo ayudar, tendras que provar .
<Miquel> piensa que en windows los drivers los ha hecho el propio fabricante. por eso te decia que si el fabricante tiene drivers para linux uses los del fabricante.
<chuzas> uso en ubuntu el flash de adobe, igual que el windows. por tanto, aqui no esta la diferencia
<Miquel> has probado con el flash de gnu?
<Miquel> yo probaria, no pierdes nada, sino va bien, lo desinstalas y lo vuelves a instalar como estaba.
<chuzas> voy a mirar, porque no recuerdo bien si ya lo busque en su tiempo
<Miquel> bueno, te tengo que dejar que voy a comer. nos vemos otro dia.
<chuzas> ok, gracias. que aproveche!
<Miquel> gracias.
<blackangelpr> saludos a todos
<blackangelpr> alguien a echo un multiseat?
<mintment> alguien de argentina por aca?
<GridCube> mintment, por?
<mintment> no se, soy de argentina
<mintment> y nuevo en linux
<mintment> pregunto nada mas
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> mintment, si queres charlar de cualquier cosa entra a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mintment> no entiendo, por que por aca no?
<mintment> o es solo soporte esto?
<mintment> igual gracias por la data
<mintment> tengo un amigo que se instalo linux tambien estos dias
<mintment> y tiene un problema con el sonido que no puede hacer passthrough con la placa hdmi
<mintment> perdon, una placa gtx780
<mintment> saca video y audio por hdmi
<mintment> el sonido se escucha en estereo y 5.1 pero en PCM
<mintment> pero no puede sacar dolbydigital HD ni DTS
<GridCube> mintment, en pavucontrol vos podes elegir que stream de sonido sale porque dispositivo
<GridCube> si sale por el dispositivo equivocado entonces deberia ser cosa de cambiarlo y ya
<AndroidGol> Hola, si instalas ubuntu con un dvd regrabable es posible que no se cargue en el arranque el dvd live
<GridCube> no creo
<erAbuelo_> en teoria deberia funcionar igual
<GridCube> si es una pc nueva el problema puede estar en el legacy boot de uefi
<AndroidGol> con la distribucion lliurex  no he podido hacer que se ejecute o cargue en mi pc
<AndroidGol> y esta esta basada en ubuntu
<GridCube> proba con una distribucion oficial y te vamos a poder ayudar
<AndroidGol> en la bios comprobe que con esa distribucion no reconoce al poner el dvd live el dvd ata
<AndroidGol> y por eso no carga
<AndroidGol> y mi ordena es del 2014
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> es por el secure boot
<GridCube> !uefi | AndroidGol
<kubot> AndroidGol: UEFI es una especificación que define una interface (puente) entre el sistema operativo y el firmware base, es un remplazo del BIOS. Para mayor información sobre UEFI ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface . Para instalar Ubuntu y sus derivados en equipos con UEFI habilitado ver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI (inglés)
<AndroidGol> desactive el secure bot y no carga igualmente con ubunto no necesito desactivar nada
<AndroidGol> secure boot
<GridCube> no se entonces
<erAbuelo_> ubuntu tenia acceso al secure boot, creo
<AndroidGol> en su web dice que hay que usar brasero para instalar el dvd live pero yo solo puedo usar el que va con windows
<erAbuelo_> estas utilizando el dvd en el mismo dispositivo en el que lo has grabado ?
<AndroidGol> si desde el mismo ordena usando la aplicacion de win 8
<AndroidGol> queme el disco
<erAbuelo_> con los dvd regrabables, deberias utilizar la velocidad mas lenta, sino puede fallar
<erAbuelo_> al detectarlo como de arranque
<AndroidGol> si siempre usox4 la mayo elocidad aunque para las disros de ubunto no proem
<AndroidGol> no problem
<AndroidGol> probare si es po  eso
<AndroidGol> tengo que instalae el lliurex porque es la distro que se usa para ensenar informatica en el centro escolar de mi localidad
<AndroidGol> por cierto las distros bsadas en ubuntu funcionan mejor con procesadores intel o amd mi ordena tiene amd
<erAbuelo_> da igual
<AndroidGol> tra cosa la calidade imagen en un ordena la ofrece la gpu o el chipset de la tarjeta madre de la pc
<AndroidGol> otra cosa
<erAbuelo_> gpu
<erAbuelo_> calidad no, mas bien, velocidad y capacidad de calculo
<AndroidGol> osea que una gpu mala o barata dara mal calidad de imagen de video o hablo para resolucion en los juegos sino calidad de imagen de video
<AndroidGol> no hablo de
<erAbuelo_> AndroidGol: no
<AndroidGol> no hablo para
<erAbuelo_> una gpu mala dara menor velocidad de renderizado, es decir menor resolucion de salida a velocidad de reproduccion
<AndroidGol> peropara ver peliculas la gpu barata puede dar buena calidad de video en una pc de ahora
<erAbuelo_> para ver peliculas hoy por hoy te vale cualquier grafica que este en el mercado
<AndroidGol> igual que la daria con una gpu de las mas potentes pregunto
<erAbuelo_> hoy cualquier gpu decodifica video fullhd sin problema
<erAbuelo_> ya si te metes a 4k o 5k no lo se
<erAbuelo_> pero fullhd sobrada hasta las integradas
<AndroidGol> aun asi siempre una gpu potente dara mas calidad de video en fullhd  1080p que una gpu barata nvidia en este caso de la gama mas baja pregunto o no se notara la diferencu+
<AndroidGol> la diferencia en ese aspecto
<erAbuelo_> no
<erAbuelo_> repito la unica diferencia entre una gpu de 10€ y una de 1000€ al reproducir video
<erAbuelo_> es el numero de frames por segundo que es capaz de renderizar segun el tamaño de imagen
<erAbuelo_> hoy en dia cualquier gpu reproduce fullhd a velocidad de reproduccion
<AndroidGol> o sea que solo se notaria en los juegos sa mayor calidad
<AndroidGol> es mayo calidad
<AndroidGol> mayor
<AndroidGol> esa mayor
<erAbuelo_> si
<erAbuelo_> o aplicaciones de renderizado
<AndroidGol> apliciones de diseno grafico
<erAbuelo_> o para crackear passwords
<erAbuelo_> de diseño no, de renderizado, blender, etc
<erAbuelo_> pero de graficas preguntale a GatoLoko xD
<AndroidGol> para crackear passwords eso si que no lo entiendo
<AndroidGol> que gtiene que ver cor la gpu
<erAbuelo_> las gpu modernas tienen una gran capacidad de calculo, mucho mayor que la cpu
<GatoLoko> AndroidGol gpgpu, usar la gpu para calculos de proposito general
<erAbuelo_> :)
<AndroidGol> ah ahora entiendo
<GatoLoko> los drivers libres aun no soportan opencl, y el soporte opencl del driver de ati es problematico
<GatoLoko> para gpgpu lo unico que funciona bien actualmente es nvidia cuda (con gpus nvidia claro)
<GatoLoko> intel esta desarrollando su propio soporte opencl para sus gpus, y funciona mas o menos bien, pero aun no esta completo
<GatoLoko> y las graficas de intel no son especialmente potentes
<AndroidGol> gpu mas cpu mas posibilidades de revelar passwords por la fuerza bruta  eso era no
<AndroidGol> o tengo en la pc una nvidia cuda pero es de la gama mas baja tanto que no se vende  las tiendas es solo oem
<GatoLoko> AndroidGol en cuanto a reproduccion de video, la calidad no depende de lo cara que sea la gpu, cualquier gpu moderna reproduce video fullhd con buena calidad
<AndroidGol> yo tengo
<AndroidGol> que no se venden en las tiendas solo como oem
<GatoLoko> depende del modelo
<AndroidGol> nvidia gforce gt 705
<AndroidGol> esa es la que tiene
<AndroidGol> de1gb de ram
<AndroidGol> o de memoria
<GatoLoko> no es precisamente antigua
<GatoLoko> tiene 48 cores cuda
<AndroidGol> dicen que esta basada en una tarjeta gfica antigua
<GatoLoko> no es que sea especialmente potente, pero para tareas concretas sera mas rapida que muchos procesadores
<GatoLoko> si bueno, usa un nucleo fermi, que no es lo ultimo de nvidia, pero tampoco es mala
<AndroidGol> tenia 90 y le desactivaron varios has dejarlo en 48 sin saberel motivo
<AndroidGol> hasta dejarlo
<AndroidGol> ale unos 40 euros
<AndroidGol> vale
<GatoLoko> en cualquier caso tendras que usar el driver de nvidia, en ubuntu aun no hay opencl en ningun driver, quiza en 14.10 haya algo
<GatoLoko> en ningun driver salvo el de nvidia quiero decir
<AndroidGol> on ubunt siempre es mejor usar nvidia que amd en gpus
<AndroidGol> pregunto
<AndroidGol> en ubuntu siempre es mejor
<GatoLoko> no necesariamente
<GatoLoko> depende de lo que quieras
<GatoLoko> si te importa mas tener un driver libre, la mejor opcion es intel o amd
<GatoLoko> si te importa mas sacar el maximo rendimiento, la mejor opcion es nvidia con su driver privativo
<AndroidGol> bien entonces aclarado esta
<GatoLoko> yo tengo una ati funcionando con el driver libre en este momento
<GatoLoko> reproduciendo video via gpu
<GatoLoko> y ejecutanto un juego a la vez
<GatoLoko> podria dar mas rendimiento si el driver estuviese mas avanzado, pero funciona
<AndroidGol> los ati son las graficas hd intel integradas en el procesador y no dedicadas
<AndroidGol> pregunto
<GatoLoko> no
<GatoLoko> ati son de amd
<AndroidGol> a bien
<GatoLoko> las radeon
<AndroidGol> ah
<GatoLoko> radeon para uso domestico y de juegos, firegl para uso profesional
<GatoLoko> nvidia tiene geforce para domestico/juegos y quadro para profesionales
<GatoLoko> intel no tiene gama profesional que yo recuerde
<GatoLoko> de hecho no vende graficas independientes, solo integradas
<GatoLoko> las que mejor soporta ubuntu son las intel, pero el rendimiento no es espectacular
<GatoLoko> incluso las integradas de nvidia como la tuya suelen rendir mucho mejor
<AndroidGol>  si con las nvidias se rompe la gpu te quedas sin imagen en la pantalla o pud el ordena funcinar igualmne sin gpu nividia
<GatoLoko> cualquier pc puede seguir funcionando sin grafica
<GatoLoko> pero si no ves lo que haces.... es como conducir a ciegas
<AndroidGol> entonces  es como tener el ordena inservible para el uso
<GatoLoko> puedes hacer muchas cosas sin pantalla, como usarlo de servidor
<GatoLoko> controlarlo via ssh, servir paginas web, correo, ....
<AndroidGol> pero se puede ver algo con la gpu averiada
<GatoLoko> no
<GatoLoko> no directamente
<GatoLoko> puedes conectar via red desde otro ordenador, y ejecutar cosas de forma remota
<GatoLoko> incluso puedes hacer que las ventanas salgan en el otro pc que si funciona
<GatoLoko> pero localmente no verias nada
<AndroidGol> ya me tocaria igual llevarlo a reparacion al ordena
<AndroidGol> bien probare lo de la velocidad de quemado del dvd a menor velocidad a ver si me carga la distro finalment  , gracias por la info, saludos
<MrTulias> Buenas. Estoy intentando habilitar el dnie siguiendo esta página http://bitplanet.es/manuales/3-linux/322-instalar-lector-dnie-en-ubuntu-1204.html, pero se queda 'pillao' en el paso del comando pcsc_scan... En la página instala el 'driver' libacr38u, pero creo que yo uso otro, no es el mismo lector... ¿Cómo busco el módulo necesario? Con lsusb la línea que difiere al conectar el lector es Bus 002 Device 005: ID 048d:1366 Integrated Technol
<MrTulias> ogy Express, Inc.
<MrTulias> Se partió por la mitad, la línea es Bus 002 Device 005: ID 048d:1366 Integrated Technology Express, Inc.
<MrTulias> Lo intenté por la página de dnie, pero para verificar la clave me aparece un fichero .exe que no puedo usar
<erAbuelo_> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-14
<elhoir> hola a todos
<elhoir> que significa eswta linea de dmesg en un sistema en funcionamiento?
<elhoir> EXT4-fs (sda4): unable to read superblock
<erAbuelo_> buenos dias
<successus> salud
 * user-cat hol -a
<rocio> holaa
<rocio> Habrá alguien disponible?
<rocio> es un segundo, tengo un problema
<mimecar> pregunta al canal
<rocio> cual?
<mimecar> a este canal...
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<rocio> AH gracias! el problema es que no me puedo conectar al wifi
<rocio> cómo puedo hacer para que la compu me reconozca la red?
<rocio> de forma cableada puedo. De hecho.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<rocio> huayra
<mimecar> ¿estás usando Ubuntu?
<rocio> si
<rocio> creo que es ubuntu
<mimecar> huayra no me parece una versión
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> y pega la salida del siguiente comando en pastebin
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<rocio> que es pástebin?
<mimecar> una página para pegar texto
<mimecar> !paste rocio
<kubot> rocio: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rocio> en donde dice poster?
<mimecar> Pastebin tiene un cuadro de texto grande para poner el texto y un botón para mandarlo
<rocio> ahi lo mandé
<rocio> me aparece algo para poner mi mail
<mimecar> pega en el canal el enlace que te da
<mimecar> no hace falta que lo pongas
<rocio> tengo que iniciar sesion?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> sólo pegar el texto y mandarlo
<rocio> ya lo mandé
<rocio> y ahora?
<mimecar> pega en el canal el enlace que te da
<rocio> lsb_release -a
<rocio> eso me da.
<mimecar> ¿has abierto una consola y has puesto ese comando?
<rocio> si
<mimecar> ¿has copiado el texto que te ha dado el comando en pastebin?
<rocio> Debian GNU/Linux 7.6 (wheezy)
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ok, no estás usando Ubuntu
<rocio> debian?
<mimecar> lo único que puedes hacer es asegurarte que tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas
<mimecar> y preguntar en el canal de #debian-es
<mimecar> sí, tienes otra distribución
<rocio> gracias! Voy a entrar!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<mauricio_> :)
<mauricio_> ...
<mauricio_> Hola
<mimecar> hola
<mauricio_> me pueden leer?
<mauricio_> o
<mimecar> todos los usuarios del canal te leen
<mauricio_> ok
<Toroto> buenas
<Toroto> a veces puedo ver el grub i a veces no
<Toroto> cuando no lo puedo ver es como si estuviera un rectangulo negro que ocupa toda la pantalla excepto 1cm de margen
<Toroto> supongo que no existe respuesta  a eso xD no se que sentido tiene
<Toroto> este recuadro me sale como el 80% de las veces
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Toroto> 14.04 LTS
<Toroto> buscando info por la web dicen eso de cambiar el quiet splash por nomodeset pero lo unico que cambia es que no sale el logo de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Toroto> sin embargo el grub sigue sin ver
<Toroto> si, es que de hecho ahora acabo de actualizar y me 'he asustado' porque después de actualizar no me arrancaba siquiera el ubuntu
<Toroto> pero ahora veo que si que me arranca como antes
<Toroto> aunque sigue pasando lo del grub
<Toroto> que no lo veo por culpa de ese rectangulo negro que ocupa casi toda la pantalla
<mimecar> ¿te pasaba lo mismo con el Live USB?
<Toroto> pero el live usb no se puede ver el grub
<mimecar> el Live USB lleva una versión de grub
<Toroto> yo digo que no me deja manejar el menú de grub en el 90% de los casos
<mimecar> puedes probar a configurar grub2 para que se muestre con menos resolución
<mimecar> parece un problema con la gráfica
<Toroto> voy a ver donde esta eso de la resolucion
<Toroto> a mira el programa que me baje para editar el grub (grub customizer) me deja editar la resolucion
<Toroto> ahora mismo estaba desactivada
<Toroto> activo la opcion y le doy a la misma resolucion que tiene ahora n?
<mimecar> ponle 640x480
<Toroto> pero mi pantalla es 16:9
<mimecar> es la resolución de grub
<Toroto> 1366x768
<Toroto> y no se veria muy destorcionado si le pongo esa resolucion?
<mimecar> primero que se vea
<Toroto> ok voy a probar
<mimecar> luego ya te preocuparas
<Toroto> pero es raro porque ya te digo, de vez en cuando si que se ve el menú del grub sin que yo toque nada
<Toroto> ok voy a ver ahora uvelvo
<Toroto> vuelvo
<Toroto> ya está solucionado, no era la resolución
<mimecar> qué era?
<Toroto> era una opción que estaba desactivada del apartado de visibilidad del 'grub costumizer'
<Toroto> la opción en concreto que estaba desactivada era ni mas ni menos que la siguiente: "mostrar menú"
<Toroto> xDD
<Toroto> vaya tela
<mimecar> el problema te apareció antes o después de instalar el grub customizer?
<Toroto> es que yo creo que este problema lo tengo desde el principio
<Toroto> desde que me compre este portatil hace como 3 meses
<Toroto> y me instale el ubuntu
<Toroto> pensé que era por culpa del UEFI y etc
<mimecar> si sólo tienes un sistema operativo Grub no aparece por defecto
<Toroto> pues si, solo tengo uno
<Toroto> porque borré el windows 8 que traía por defecto
<mimecar> entonces esa es la razón
<Toroto> okey gracias
<Toroto> voy a aprovechar para jugar con el grub a ver si puedo cambiar el quiet splash
<cousteau> creo que puedes abrir el Grub pulsando shift (¿o era Esc?)
<mimecar> ten un Live USB cerca
<mimecar> con el shift derecho funcionaba
<mimecar> la visualización de grb
<Toroto> ah un detalle es que lo del rectangulo que decía antes sigue apareciendo pero despues se va al cabo de 0,5segundos
<Toroto> en los anteriores ordenadores que tenia no me pasaba eso
<cousteau> todo eso creo que se cambia en el /etc/default/grub
<Toroto> con el comando apt-get autoclean se borran los kernels que ya no necesito no?
<Toroto> es que con las actualizaciones tengo varios kernels en el menu
<mimecar> deja varios kernels instalados
<Toroto> vale todo parece funcionar perfectamente
<mimecar> Toroto, deja varios kernels instalados
<Toroto> bueno ya hice el autoclean creo que solo borra los .deb o algo asi
<Toroto> los kernels creo q los tengo aun
<mimecar> de cuanto es tu disco duro?
<erAbuelo_> re
<j00sc> buenas
<erAbuelo_> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-07
<uno1> hola  alguien  por  ahi??
<barto> saludos
<barto> alguien me puede dar una opción a remastersys o uck que me permita hacer un live cd/dvd de forma rapida?
<Carmen> buenas tardes, un grande favor me podrian ayudar con la configuracion de un servidor DNS bind para publicar mi dominio, y las reglas para que funciones bajo PFSENSE
<Carmen> mil gracias
 * merrick  Buenas Noches.
<mimecar> hola merrick
<neyder> Buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola
<alejandro> Hola a todos
<alejandro> una fácil (creo)
<alejandro> en algun momento usando ubuntu vi una herramienta gráfica para diagnostico de la coneccion. Sencilla hace ping, tracert y cosas asi, pero ahora no la encuentro.
<alejandro> ¿Alguien sabe de que hablo y donde la debo encontrar o como se llama?
<alejandro> agradecido
<alejandro> Se que se puede hacer por consola, simplemente quiero encontrarla
<guampa> debe haber varias en synaptic
<guampa> esta el frontend grafico de nmap, pero es un poco mas que ping/traceroute
<alejandro> hola guampa
<guampa> buenas
<alejandro> debe ser algo basico lo que vi y crei que por defecto venia en los ubuntu. es algo parecido a lo que encuentras en los outes
<alejandro> routers
<guampa> aca hay uno que se llama mtr
<guampa> podes seleccionar la seccion network o redes en synaptic y en el filtro rapido buscar ping o algo asi
<alejandro> ok voy a intentarlo
<alejandro> y segiere buscando yo creo recordar que lo vi como junto con informacion de red o algo asi
<merrick> gnome-system-monitor
<merrick> podria ser
<alejandro> no merrick
<alejandro> ese muestra cosas
<alejandro> lo que digo las hace
<alejandro> te explico
<alejandro> yo trabajo con enlaces satelitales
<alejandro> y me encuentro con todo tipo de sistemas y cosas en el camino
<alejandro> muchas de las pc usan ubuntu, por eso estoy intenetand aprender y creo que en alguna ocasión alquien me lo mostro en su equipo
<alejandro> era una interfaz grafica sencilla
<alejandro> con pestañas para ping, tracert y no recuerdo que mas
<alejandro> por eso la estoy buscano a ver si sirve para mi trabajo
<alejandro> y me encantaria algo que encuentre en todos lados para no tener que recordar tantas ordenes para consola
<alejandro> con frecuencia confundo u olvido los comandos de win/linux y demas
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-08
 * merrick  B.días.
<marcv> Hola, tengo que montar una box de vagrant que sea identica al servidor de produccion de mi empresa (una Ubuntu Server 14.04). ¿Como puedo saber si tengo que descargar la version con o sin "-juju" en el nombre en esta pagina:  https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu ?
<marcv> Vamos, ¿cual es la diferencia entre con juju y sin, y como saber si una instalacion particular corresponde a la version con o sin?
<guampa> "vamos"?
<marcv> si, vamos. esta mal ducho ? mal escrito? (no soy espanol)
<guampa> pues, se lee como una orden
<guampa> lo unico que veo que diferencia -juju de las otras es que trae instalado juju
<guampa> pre-instalado, mas bien
<marcv> pues esta mal dicho entonces, lo digo para reformular mi frase de antes.
<guampa> no hay problema
<guampa> en cuanto a que es juju, me acabo de enterar aqui http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/juju
<marcv> juju no se puede instalar en la otra ?
<marcv> apt-get install juju ?
<guampa> la verdad no tengo idea, para ver si esta en repos podes correr apt-cache search juju
<guampa> si te lista el paquete es bien probable que se pueda instalar luego
<guampa> ademas, depende de si usas juju o no
<guampa> si no lo usas, pues instala una imagen sin el
<marcv> ni sé lo que es :-P
<guampa> entonces calculo que no lo necesitas :D
<marcv> solo quiero replicar exactamente mi servidor actual de produccion
<marcv> y entonces buscab una manera de saber si él tiene una version con o sin juju
<guampa> dpkg -l juju | grep ^ii
<guampa> si eso no te devuelve nada, no esta
<guampa> otra manera es apt-cache policy juju
<guampa> la linea "Installed" te dice si esta instalado o no, y cual version
<marcv> pero no es raro que hay una version descargable con juju si se puede instalar con un simple apt-get install? Tiene que haber otra razon
<marcv> sino por qué no habria una version con apache, otra con mysql, etc.
<guampa> tal vez porque quieren promocionar a juju, quien sabe
<guampa> lo posicionan como una pieza mas fundamental por lo que veo
<guampa> asi como en el escritorio lo preinstalado suele ser el DE, por mas que se pueda instalar de un apt-get
<marcv> quizas, si...
 * merrick  buenaz
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-09
<celelestino> benas alguien me puede ayudar que me puesto hace poco kunbuntu en un poratil no puedo instalar nada y aparte me va muy lento os gradeceria de gran cotrazon me ayuden  gracias
<AlexLikerock> nas
<AlexLikerock> danos referencias
<AlexLikerock>  de tu memoria
<AlexLikerock>  procesador
<AlexLikerock> celelestino,
<AlexLikerock> Kubuntu KDE
<AlexLikerock> Kubuntu =  KDE
<AlexLikerock> te recomiendo que instales otro escritorio, mas lijero, para q pruebes
<AlexLikerock> te recomiendo ; MATE, XFCE4
<AlexLikerock> estan muy completos
<AlexLikerock> y ligeros
<AlexLikerock> celelestino,
<AlexLikerock> me  tengo q  ir
<AlexLikerock>  suerte
<AlexLikerock> una ves q lo instales
<AlexLikerock> cierras secion
<AlexLikerock>   y lo elijes  asi
<AlexLikerock> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-0T_teic5oRk/UZ-NjFHpq0I/AAAAAAAAGdQ/1E532XVn9oE/s1600/kdm.jpg
<AlexLikerock> bye a,ahora si
<celelestino> si de kud
<uno1> hola
 * merrick  Buenos Días...
 * merrick  o/ bue!
<luiferares> Hola
<luiferares> Buenas tardes
<luiferares> Tengo una pregunta para la instalación de ubuntu y winfows en la misma computadora
<luiferares> Tengo el problema de no poder instalar winfows y ubuntu en la misma computadora por el problema de que se inicia en modo seguro uefi, alguien sabe algo?
<luiferares> !uefi
<kubot> UEFI es una especificación que define una interface (puente) entre el sistema operativo y el firmware base, es un remplazo del BIOS. Para mayor información sobre UEFI ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface . Para instalar Ubuntu y sus derivados en equipos con UEFI habilitado ver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI (inglés)
<tony__> want download distro new
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-10
 * merrick  sludA.
<loquitoslack> Buenos días a todos :D
<Xago> hola muchachos...cómo hago una búsqueda en el disco donde pueda encontrar un string particular en algún archivo?
<Xago> Esto es lo que estoy intentando "sudo find -type c -name "0600802C342DB472""
<Knight80> Hola a todos
<Knight80> ¿Alguien me ayuda a quitar repositorios?
<Knight80> Por favor
<Knight80> ¿Hola?
<GridCube> !hola | Knight80
<kubot> Knight80: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<GridCube> Knight80: que repos?
<Knight80> GridCube Por ejemplo, el de Google Earth
<Knight80> GridCube sudo ppa-purge ppa:google-earth
<Knight80> No devuelve nada
<Knight80> De momento
<GridCube> puede que ya no este el ppa?
<GridCube> Knight80: podes editar la lista manualemente en el editor de origenes de software
<Knight80> Sí, pero no se quita, cuando le doy al botón de eliminar
<GridCube> entonces tenes que borrar los cache de apt
<Knight80> ¿Cómo hago eso?
<Knight80> ¿Borrando el directorio de /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<GridCube> esa es una opción si
<GridCube> pero ese no es el cache
<Knight80> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<Knight80> PPA to be removed: ppa:google-earth ppa:google-earth
<Knight80> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:google-earth ppa:google-earth
<Knight80> Eso es lo que me devuelve ppa-purge
<GridCube> pues no esta
<GridCube> mira en source.list.d
<GridCube> y fijate si esta listado
<Knight80> Está listado
<Knight80> Aparece
<GridCube> borralo tons
<Knight80> Si lo borro de ese directorio, ¿Dejará de aparecer en los orígenes de software también?
<Knight80> ¿Cómo borro los caché?
<GridCube> si, abri un administrador de archivos como root
<GridCube> pkexec nautilus o algo asi
<GridCube> y borra el archivo
<Knight80> ok, hecho
<Knight80> ¿Y ahora?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update?
<GridCube> que se yo, vos tenes el problema, no se ni para que queres borrar un repo
<GridCube> XD
<Knight80> Porque 'sudo apt-get update' me dice que no encuentra el repo, me da error 404
<GridCube> otra ves?
<GridCube> borra manuelmente la linea en /etc/apt/sources.list
<Knight80> Es un ppa
<GridCube> y?
<Knight80> Es software de terceros, y me han dicho que los repos de terceros están en /etc/apt/sources.list,d/
<gabrielcz> Hola a todos, alguien utiliza docker? tengo una consulta de algo que por mas que leo, no logro entender....
<GridCube> Knight80: ni idea
<NanoEc> Hola todos
<NanoEc> tengo un problema amigos, quien me puede ayuda, instale ubuntu 15 en una asus y el monitor no es reconocido pero el driver de video si
<NanoEc> alguna sugerencia
<NanoEc> ??
<NanoEc> alguien por ahy??
<GridCube> NanoEc: como no es reconocido?
<spectrum> NanoEc, gtf 1680 1050 60
<spectrum>  xrandr -s 1680x1050-r 60 + xrandr --newmode $(gtf 1680 1050 60 | sed -ne 's/"//g;s/ Modeline //p') + xrandr --addmode VGA1 1680x1050_60.00
<NanoEc> luego de instalar los drivers de Nvia dentro del Xseting no me deja  modificar la resulucion del monitor, todas las opciones estan desabilitadas
<NanoEc> he tratado de todos los modos, instalando los drivers de la pagina como los del repositorio local
<spectrum> debes colocar los numeros corespondientes a tu configuracion por ejemplo 1280 sobre 768
<NanoEc> y no he tenido exito
<spectrum> NanoEc, te he dado la respusta y no escuchas.
<NanoEc> quieres decir que solo cambie la resolucion para asi poder activar las demas opciones?
<NanoEc> lo acabo de hacer y solo cambia la resolucion y el tamaño, y el mensaje que aparece es Built-in Display
<spectrum> y luego registrar estos datos en lxrandr si tu monitor toma le coresponde esa configuracion.
<NanoEc> la resolucion que viene por defecto es 1366x768
<spectrum> NanoEc, has metido los buenos numeros?
<spectrum> ok
<spectrum> tu monitor funciona entonces?
<NanoEc> no funciona, como te digo el mensaje que sale es Built in display y con todas las opciones desactivadas
<spectrum> tienes una nvidia?
<NanoEc> si nvidia 920m
<spectrum> eso era no es el monitor.
<spectrum> prueba con los driver libres.
<NanoEc> pero he instalado los drivers desde la web y los libres y aun asi tengo problemas
<spectrum> solo usamos repos.
<NanoEc> cual me recomiendas, por que de los que descargado ninguna funciona
<spectrum> usamos los repos de ubuntu por defecto.
<NanoEc> ahy algo que no entiendo, la pc de mi amigo tambien tiene tarjeta nvidia (ambos son Laptops) dentro de X11 el no tiene xorg.conf en cambio yo si
<NanoEc> al ingresar al archivo tiene definido una tarjera intel y la nvidia
<spectrum> en ubuntu hay dos drivers los libres y los llamados "nouveau"
<NanoEc> mi equipo es una ASUS y la de el una HP
<NanoEc> tiene algo que ver el driver de Noveus, ya que lo he desinstaldo y aun asi tengo los mismos problemas
<spectrum> no inslamos cualquier cosa en ubuntu sino se convertira en una sopa.
<spectrum> instalamos p.
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  o/ buenass..
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-11
 * merrick  B.días.
<gabrielcz> Hola a todos...
<gabrielcz> Una consulta, en un mismo servidor, tengo un apache corriendo en el puerto 80 y tengo una aplicacion en java corriendo en otro servicio en el puerto 8080
<gabrielcz> lo que intento sabver, es como redireccionar ahi?
<gabrielcz> o sea, pretendo que cuando alguien entra a www.dominio.com atienda el apache y lo mande a donde tengo definido el vhost, pero cuando la peticion va por ejemplo a dominio.com ésta, sea redirigida a dominio.com:8080/app/index.html
<gabrielcz> ara esto, tendria que utilizar proxypass y reverseproxypass? o hay otro modo?
<ALBERTO_> hola
<Knight80> Hola, buenas
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-12
<Faks> alguien por ahi?
<noelia> Hola, buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola noelia
<noelia> hola :)
<noelia> Tengo un problemilla con el burg
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<noelia> ubuntu gnome 15.04
<mimecar> ¿has quitado grub?
<noelia> No, he instalado burg
<mimecar> burg sustituye a grub
<mimecar> no pueden estar los dos al mismo tiempo
<noelia> ¿Y hay alguna forma de hacerlo funcionar en modo gráfico?
<mimecar> como mucho tendrás un selector de sistema operativo con gráficos
<mimecar> pero poco más
<noelia> Es que intento cambiar la resolución y el tema, pero sigue en modo gráfico
<noelia> burg-emu sí funciona
<noelia> Perdón
<noelia> En modo texto
<mimecar> !paste noelia
<kubot> noelia: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal, dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> tienes el live usb preparado verdad?
<noelia> sí
<mimecar> te puedes quedar sin poder arrancar el ordenador al modificar el gestor de arranque
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin y pega el enlace en el canal
<noelia> ¿Qué texto?
<mimecar> antes has pegado varias líneas de texto
<mimecar> y se ha activado una de las protecciones del canal y te ha silenciado
<mimecar> entra en pastebin, pon el texto y pega el enlace que te da pastebin
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ ¡¡
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-13
<Knight80> Hola, buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola Knight80
<Knight80> ¿Sabés si hay algún emulador de terminal que emita un sonido cada vez que imprime una línea?
<Knight80> Sabéis, perdón
<mimecar> has comprobado que en las opciones de configuración del terminal de Gnome no esté esa opción?
<TheKnight_80> Sí, pero no aparece nada
<TheKnight_80> Perdón, me había caído
<TheKnight_80> ¿Hay otros emuladores de terminal que tenga esa opción que he dicho?
<mimecar> no sé si konsole la tendrá
<mimecar> no es una función que haya usado
<TheKnight_80> Voy a probar con konsole :)
<TheKnight_80> Es que he intentado poner | beep -s al final de cada orden que le doy al terminal, pero me he dado cuenta de que tengo el altavoz interno del pc desconectado.
<TheKnight_80> Y me gustaría que reprodujera algún sonido con cada línea que imprime en el terminal
<Knight80> Hola de nuevo
<Knight80> He probado con Konsole y efectivamente tiene la opción de reproducir un sonido cuando hay actividad, el problema es que no funciona :(
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que el altavoz del PC tenga volumen?
<Knight80> No, pero konsole tiene la opción de reproducir un archivo de sonido
<Knight80> Sin embargo, cuando selecciono uno y le doy al play (un botón que viene de escucha preliminar del sonido), no suena.
<Knight80> Hola
<Knight80> No me funciona la prueba de altavoces en Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<Knight80> No suena nada
<Knight80> :(
<mimecar> KDE usa otro sistema de sonido, lo has cambiado?
<Knight80> ¿Te refieres a si he cambiado el entorno de escritorio?
<mimecar> KDE por defecto usa otro motor de audio, no usa gstreamer
<Knight80> ah, ya entiendo
<Knight80> No, lo único que he hecho ha sido instalar Konsole
<Knight80> Con sus dependencias, claro.
<mimecar> abre el panel de control de KDE y cambia el motor de audio
<Knight80> No puedo, no tengo KDE instalado
<mimecar> si que lo tienes
<Knight80> ¿Sí?
<mimecar> en las dependencias tienes un sistema mínimo
<Knight80> Ah, ok
<Knight80> ¿Cómo abro el panel de control de KDE?
<mimecar> busca en los menús
<Knight80> no encuentro nada en lo que figure KDE
<mimecar> busca si tienes instalado kde control center
<Knight80> ok
<Knight80> no lo encuentro, ¿Lo instalo?
<mimecar> sí
<Knight80> Ya lo he encontrado
<Knight80> Pero solo aparece la configuración de red
<mimecar> deberías tener todos los módulos
<Knight80> He tecleado "KDE" en el menú de búsqueda de Gnome y me aparece "Configuración del Sistema"
<Knight80> Y allí dentro solo "Red"
<mimecar> en ese caso o instalas lo que falte
<mimecar> o buscas la forma de subir el volumen del altavoz del PC
<Knight80> ok
<Knight80> Gracias :)
<Knight80> Perdona, una última cosa
<Knight80> ¿Y si desinstalo pulseaudio?
<mimecar> te quedarás sin medio sistema seguramente
<Knight80> ok
<Knight80> :)
<Knight80> Hola de nuevo
<Knight80> No me funciona el audio en Ubuntu 15.04
<mimecar> ¿no has desinstalado pulseaaudio verdad?
<Knight80> No, al final no
<mimecar> qué has cambiado para que deje de ir?
<Knight80> No lo sé, la verdad. Solo he reiniciado el ordenador una vez.
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes puesto el metapaquete de ubuntu-desktop
<Knight80> ok
<Knight80> No está instalado :s
<Knight80> ¿Cómo ha podido desinstalarse?
<Knight80> ¿Lo instalo?
<mimecar>    sí
<Knight80> Son 137,5 MB
<mimecar> deberías tener instalado ese paquete de serie con ubuntu
<Knight80> qué raro :s
<Knight80> Igual con Ubuntu Gnome no viene...
<mimecar> ubuntu-desktop instala todo lo que lleva de serie ubuntu con unity
<mimecar> si estás usando una versión diferente, tendrás que ver si existe un metapaquete equivalente
<Knight80> No uso Unity, uso Gnome
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar si existe algo equivalente
<mimecar> se han quitado cosas al poner konsole?
<Knight80> yo creo que no
<Knight80> esto es muy raro :(
<Knight80> Supongo que me tocará reinstalar todo el sistema
<mimecar> para?
<Knight80> Para recuperar el sonido
<mimecar> si por un problema de ese tipo reinstalas todo
<mimecar> te vas a pasar la vida haciendo lo mismo
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop y comprueba si te vuelve el sonido
<Knight80> Pues también tienes razón
<Knight80> Vale, ya sé lo que pasaba... jajaja
<Knight80> Tenía el master del alsamixer muteado
<mimecar> por esa razón pensabas reinstalar ubuntu?
<Knight80> Es que soy novato
<mimecar> en Windows eres novato y reinstalas con cada problema?
<Knight80> No tengo Windows
<Knight80> Prefiero Ubuntu
<Knight80> :)
<mimecar> si eres novato con ubuntu, ¿qué usabas antes?
<Knight80> Windows
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> reinstalabas con cada problema?
<Knight80> No, en Windows no
<mimecar> pues aquí igual
<Knight80> Es que, por ejemplo, la prueba de altavoces sigue sin funcionar...
<Knight80> Aunque suena todo
<Knight80> Menos eso
<mimecar> lo único que no funciona es que la consola haga ruido en cada comando
<mimecar> algo que al final acabarás quitando porque es molesto
<Knight80> La verdad es que ya paso de eso.
<Knight80> Porque tienes razón.
<Knight80> Sería molesto.
<Knight80> Así que volveré a Gnome Terminal
<Knight80> mimecar Tú que eres experto... ¿Qué entorno de escritorio usas?
<mimecar> no soy experto
<mimecar> sólo uso el sistema. Mi entorno es KDE
<Knight80> mimecar Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la verdad es que me has abierto los ojos animándome a no reinstalar todo el sistema cada vez que tenga un problemilla de nada.
<mimecar> ok
<Knight80> mimecar Entonces, entiendo que usas Kubuntu, ¿no?
<mimecar> Kubuntu y otras distribuciones que usan KDE
<Knight80> Me voy a animar a probar KDE
<Knight80> Creo que visualmente es más atractivo
<Knight80> (Tengo entendido)
<mimecar> y gasta más recursos
<mimecar> pero es mucho más configurable
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-12
<ronal> BUENAS
<ronal> el consumo de 1 GB de memoria es parte de la actualización de Ubuntu 16.4?
<ronal> digamos, la "modernización"
<ronal> ¿?
<ronal> hay alguien?
<ronal> hola filisko
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy compilando un programa.
<MarioMey> Y alguien me sugirió hacer:
<MarioMey> sudo ldconfig /usr/lib
<MarioMey> Saltaron unos errores del tipo:
<MarioMey> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /opt/lib/openexr/lib/libIex.so.12 no es un enlace simbólico
<MarioMey> 6 en total.
<MarioMey> Ahora, cuando quiero compilar de nuevo el programa, me saltan estos errores. ¿Cómo se pueden corregir?
<MarioMey> Me gustaría saber qué sucede con esos mensajes de error. Pero el problema principal es por otro lado, también lo pongo acá.
<MarioMey> Compilé la librería zita-resampler que necesita zita-njbridge.
<MarioMey> Compilé zita-njbridge. Resolví los problemas que fueron apareciendo.
<MarioMey> Ahora, de los programas compilados, uno funciona. El otro tira este error:
<MarioMey> zita-n2j: error while loading shared libraries: libzita-resampler.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MarioMey> el zita-resampler compiló un archivo llamado libzita-resampler.so.1.3.0, que quedó en la carpeta esa.
<MarioMey> Pero el error busca otro nombre.
<MarioMey> Debería hacerle un enlace simbólico, ¿no?
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-13
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Hay alguna forma de hacer un "diseño" de la posición de los iconos en una carpeta común... como lo es un escritorio?
<MarioMey> Digo, quiero algunos iconos abajo, otros arriba... uno más grande...
<GridCube> en una carpeta?
<GridCube> no
<kal_cividFajdida> alguien x aki para ver problemas con xscreensaver ?
<Carlos-Riper> hola a todos, alguien sabe de algun servidor para compartir archivos tipo dropbox?, claro que sea libre y seguro :D
<ktulu> hello
<ElPiru> hola gente
<ElPiru> una inquietud
<ElPiru> tras instalar una impresora y compartirla mediante cups
<ElPiru> resulta que en algunas pcs de mi red aparese y en otras no
<ElPiru> datos no todas las pc tienen el mismo SO pero todas son base debian
<ktulu> hola carlos
<pecas> hola
<mimecar> hola
<pecas> saben cual es el maximo tiempo que se demora ubuntu en recuperar badBlocks de un disco de un tera?
<mimecar> es fácil que un par de horas
<pecas> llevo uno de mas de 100 horas y hasta ahora terminó el check, y acaba de empezar el writer
<mimecar> un disco de 1 TB es grande
<mimecar> y el proceso de marcado de los sectores defectuosos es lento
<mimecar> ¿tienes muchos sectores defectuosos?
<pecas> no lo sé, como puedo enviarte una foto?
<kraka> \list
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-14
<walo> Buneas
<walo> *Buenas :)
<studio-user341> hola como están!! Espero que bien. Les comento que me quede sin sonido. No se bien cual es la causa pero no puedo resolverlo y les agradecería mucho su ayuda.
<studio-user341> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<studio-user341> ilcp@ilcp-NoT:~$ lsmod | grep snd snd_hda_codec_hdmi     49152  1 snd_hda_codec_conexant    20480  1 snd_hda_codec_generic    69632  1 snd_hda_codec_conexant snd_hda_intel          36864  4 snd_hda_codec         118784  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel snd_hda_core           61440  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel sn
<studio-user341> estuve modificando el alsamixer pero no encuentro la forma de hacer andar el sonido
<Guest91985> studio-user341: amixer sset Master unmute
<Guest91985> sino fijate con alsamixer
<Guest91985> si debajo de los canales tienes mm o 00
<Guest91985> si tienes MM
<studio-user341> en alsamixer estan los canales en mm
<Guest91985> es por que los tenes en mute
<Guest91985> posicionate en el canal
<Guest91985> y presiona m
<Guest91985> y cambiara de estado de MM a 00
<studio-user341> geniooooo!!
<studio-user341> muchas gracias!!!
<Guest91985> de nada! :)
<Guest64292> nas o/
<Guest64292> alguien podria ayudarme con Hard blocked: yes
<Guest64292> no logro resolverlo
<Walo> Hola, estoy tratando de hacer que el equipo se suspenda al cerrar la tapa del notebook pero no puedo. He editado el archivo /etc/systemd/logind.conf y descomentado el HabdleLidSwitch=suspend pero no hay caso.
<Walo> Y aparte, al tratar de editar configuraciones con dconf-editor me aparecen muy pocas opciones
<Walo> Alguna idea?
<walo> Hola
<Dyehuthye> holas
<Dyehuthye> alguien por aqui?
<Surendil> Dyehuthye, que problema tenes?
<Dyehuthye> hola buenas
<Dyehuthye> mmmm
<Dyehuthye> quizás varios
<Surendil> jajaja
<Dyehuthye> recien llegué de windows 10 a ubuntu
<Dyehuthye> y bueno, se que iba a ser dificil
<Dyehuthye> pero aca estamos
<Dyehuthye> tengo un problea cn el bluetooth
<Dyehuthye> no me deja conectar con el dispostivo que siempre uso en la pega/trabajo para escuchar musica
<Dyehuthye> Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available
<Surendil> bueno, no va a ser facil
<Surendil> menos si venis de windows
<Surendil> a ver, tenes el servicio de blutooth corriendo?
<Dyehuthye> si
<Dyehuthye> lo activé
<Dyehuthye> borre los dispositivos
<Dyehuthye> y trate de instalar denuevo
<Dyehuthye> los reconoce pero no me deja hacer el match
<Surendil> ah bueno, pense que habia un problema en el sistema
<Dyehuthye> al parecer no
<Dyehuthye> en realidad no soy un usuario promedio de windows, tengo (espero) algunos conocimientos de sistemas
<Dyehuthye> no soy de los que no entienden nada de computacion, leo rapido y aprendo rapido tambien.... usaba antes cuando joven configuraciones por cmd
<Dyehuthye> quizas eso ayude un poco, jaojaojaojaa u.u
<Surendil> a ver si esto te sirve, http://askubuntu.com/questions/801404/bluetooth-connection-failed-blueman-bluez-errors-dbusfailederror-protocol-no
<Dyehuthye> gracias
<Dyehuthye> lo leere y te aviso como me va
<Dyehuthye> un gusto a todo esto
<Dyehuthye> Mi nombre es Neil ;)
<Surendil> te vi en el canal de ingles, por que no preguntaste ahi?
<Dyehuthye> por que me dijeron que me podia unir a un canal en español
<Dyehuthye> y bueno como es mi idioma nativo empecé por acaa
<Surendil> en #ubuntu hay muchas mas info
<Dyehuthye> si
<Dyehuthye> lo imagino, pero queria intentar aca
<Dyehuthye> pense que podria haber alguien amable que mre pudiera ayuda
<Surendil> sinceramente, nunca vi nadie hablar aca
<Dyehuthye> jaosdjoasjd
<Dyehuthye> recuerda que soy nuevo
<Dyehuthye> yo no sabia eso
<Dyehuthye> mmm no
<Dyehuthye> no pasa nada
<ronal> Buenas
<Surendil> hola ronal
<ronal> No he podido instalar las tipografías de WIndows Surendil
<ronal> desde los repos claro
<ronal> No las descarga desde sourceforget
<ronal> Me podrías ayudar=???
<Surendil> hhhmm...
<Surendil> que tipografias?
<ronal> Bueno, espera, ya la descargué del main de ubuntu
<ronal> ttf-ms
<ronal> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Surendil> las tipografias van en /usr/share/fonts
<GridCube> tambien las podes poner en ~/.fonts
<GridCube> y funcionan para el usuario
<Surendil> right
<ronal> de acá lo descargué, o sea, igual como si lo hiciera de apt de terminal
<ronal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/ttf-mscorefonts-installer/download
<ronal> pero no me descarga las fuente
<ronal> de donde las podría descargar?
<Surendil> ronal, desde esa pagina te descarga un .deb
<Surendil> tenes que instalar ese .deb
<ronal> si, pero ese deb se encarga luego de descargar las fuentes...
<Surendil> si eso agrega sources al repositorio, luego busca las fonts que necesitas
<Surendil> apt-cache search
<ronal> ddebo ingresar patrón de búsqueda
<ronal> o sea, no puede descargar la fuentes
<ronal> entienden?
<ronal> como sea, ya estoy buscando descargar las fuentes de manera extrena
<Surendil> y entonces buscalas de manera externa y descomprimilas en la carpeta que corresponde
<ronal> externa, quise decir
<Surendil> ronal, usas gnome?
<ronal> Unity
<ronal> por qué?
<Surendil> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/font-manager/
<Surendil> ahi tenes un manager que te puede solucionar las cosas
<ronal> Bueno, espera
<ronal> Yo tengo dual boot
<ronal> y estoy en la carpeta de fuentes de Windows
<ronal> tengo que copiar toda la carpeta tal y como está?
<Surendil> o pasar solamente las fuentes que queres, no necesariamente tienen que ser todas
<Surendil> monta el disco de windows y usa el manager, va a ser mas facil
<ronal> Umm
<ronal> ya voy
<r1ghtz0> buenas gente necesito una ayuda para instalar un paquete
<r1ghtz0> del gsharkdown
<r1ghtz0> no consigo el python-gstreamer en el repositorio de ubuntu
<GridCube> >Package python-gstreamer does not exist in xenial
<GridCube> porque no existe para xenial
<r1ghtz0> haa bueno entonces no hay forma de ejeutar gsharkdown
<r1ghtz0> por cierto donde viste ese mensaje?
<GridCube> le pregunté a ubottu
<GridCube> pero tambien podes buscar acá http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=python-gstreamer+&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<GridCube> de echo python-gstreamer no existe para ningun release de ubuntu
<GridCube> estas seguro de ese es el paquete'
<r1ghtz0> seguro weon
<r1ghtz0> es mas te muestro el mensaje que tira la consola
<r1ghtz0> cuando pongo gsharkdown
<r1ghtz0> mira
<r1ghtz0> "You don't have python-gstreamer installed!"
<r1ghtz0> ahi está ese es el mensaje
<GridCube> che r1ghtz0 gsharkdown es un cliente de grooveshark no?
<r1ghtz0> yes
<GridCube> grooveshark ya no existe
<GridCube> lo cerraron
<r1ghtz0> :o
<r1ghtz0> :D
<r1ghtz0> jajaja
<r1ghtz0> con razon no me funcionaba ni el grooveoff
<r1ghtz0> dale bro gracias por decirme
<GridCube> osea no tiene nada que ver con el problema que tenes pero no te sirve de nada
<r1ghtz0> alomejor si porque ya no tiene más soporte
<r1ghtz0> devido a la caida de grooveshark
<GridCube> puede ser
<GridCube> pero el paquete que buscas no existe en los repos por muuucho tiempo
<GridCube> como 10 años
<r1ghtz0> :o
<r1ghtz0> wao
<r1ghtz0> no sabes de otro cliente que me sirva para descargar musica
<r1ghtz0> ando desde mint 17 qiana
<r1ghtz0> o bueno dejame mejor yo busco en google
<r1ghtz0> gracias por la ayuda
<GridCube> yo escucho musica en deezer
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: si ya lo estoy viendo
<r1ghtz0> se ve increible el deezer
<r1ghtz0> hoigan miren lo que encontre
<r1ghtz0> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/03/08/suicide-linux-una-distro-muy-muy-delicada
<r1ghtz0> una distro llamada suicide linux
<r1ghtz0> cualquier comando mal escrito se convertirá en un "rm -rf /"
<r1ghtz0> jajaja
<Surendil> jajajaj
<Surendil> equivocate haciendo un ping
<r1ghtz0> Surendil: sii jaja
<MarioMey> hola gente.
<MarioMey> Me gustaría hacer escritorio remoto con un amigo. Él tiene Ubuntu (creo que) 16.04 y yo Ubuntu-Mate 14.04.
<MarioMey> Le dije que configurara Vino con contraseña y que activara el servidor.
<MarioMey> Y que me pase el IP, según whatsmyip.org.
<MarioMey> Cuando intento conectarme con Vinagre, de una, me dice que no se puede conectar.
<MarioMey> ¿Cuál sería la secuencia más directa para hacer una conexión tal?
<r1ghtz0> saben en los foros de ubuntu-es, la documentacion no está
<r1ghtz0> dice problema al cargar el sevidor
<r1ghtz0> :D
<r1ghtz0> clean
<r1ghtz0> que fracaso!!
<r1ghtz0> no puedo cambiar la interfaz de firefox a la antigua de 3.x porque esas no están soportadas en firefox 48
<r1ghtz0> cuanto quisiera que mozilla hiciera un navegador con interfaz minimalista
<r1ghtz0> que consuma poca ram
<Surendil> buenas gente
<sirix> Surendil: que tal, saludos
<Surendil> todo bien?
<sirix> Surendil: si gracias :)
<Surendil> sigue todo modo funeral por aca?
<sirix> Surendil: si, es un canal de ayudas, se supone que sea silencioso y aburrido :)
<Surendil> true...true...pero bueno, digamos que mientras tanto, podemos hablar offtopic
<Surendil> tal vez? maybe? podria ser?
<sirix> si, por queescribes mezclando ...bueno no importa
<Surendil> a ver, ya que estamos, hablemos algo real
<Surendil> como hago para chequear sectores de un HDD, para saber si tiene sectores rotos con fsck?
<Surendil> o testdisk
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-15
<sirix> Surendil: si vas con ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<sirix> tambien: sudo sfdisk -l -uM
<sirix> de nada :)
<Surendil> sirix, soy usuario debian, pero es lo mismo
<sirix> Surendil: debian? que bien, que version, jessie?
<Surendil> asi es, perdon, pero debian, mucho mejor que cualquier otra distro
<Surendil> conozco el comando sfdisk, pero no quiero ver las particiones
<sirix> Surendil: bueno, no exageremos
<Surendil> quiero chequear por sectores los errores
<sirix> lacagaron con jessie, al poner el systemd obligatorio:)
<Surendil> es cierto, aunque con algunas cosas sigo usando /etc/init.d/
<sirix> una pena, pero bueno....parece ser que los tios que actualmente mantienen debian van con laptops
<Surendil> probre varias distros, debian me resulta la mas stable
<sirix> (con erdon del difunto ian murdoc)
<sirix> Surendil: bueno un gusto, me retiro, dejo el nick colgado, suerte :)
<Surendil> sirix, exitos!
<xfs> hola
<xfs> necesito ayuda
<mario-ubuntu> Hola
<alarmasgps> hello
<phablet> fe kj
<sannin> canal muerto!!!!
<salapin> sannin, que ocurre
<Surendil> asi es
<sannin> salapin, nada en realidad solo veo que esta muerto el canal
<salapin> poca gente ayuda, esa es la verdad
<sannin> salapin, si la comunidad hispana es muy pequeña
<salapin> sannin que ocurre con ubuntu
<salapin> porque no cuaja
<sannin> salapin, la verdad es que no tienen una suite ofimatica que compita con office
<salapin> comprendo.
<sannin> si cannonical le pusiera mas empeño a eso, bueno se ganaria una marketplace enorme
<salapin> sannin para el usuario doméstico tan importante es la suite ofimática.
<sannin> determminante
<sannin> yo usaba mucho ubuntu, laptop, desktop
<sannin> pero como necesito varias cosas que se vuelven un problema en libreoffice decidi dejarlo a un lado para mi desktop
<sannin> y solo para desarrollo y un mini server deje ubuntu :(
<salapin> ok
<Mikelevel> sannin~ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/run-microsoft-office-web-apps-ubuntu-desktop
<sannin> Mikelevel, si lo intente pero la version web aun tiene varias cosas que no corren tan bien como la version instalada
<Surendil> esta muy beta todavia
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien ha probado la table M10 de bq?
<sannin> kisko, hola
<sannin> nop, para nada, aun no pude ver ninguna tablet con ubuntu
<sannin> tienes una?
<kisko> Hola sannin
<kisko> Si la hay, el modelo M10
<sannin> y como anda, que pudiste hacer con ella?
<kisko> la he recibido hoy, viene muy pelada...
<kisko> no me deja instalar desde el centro de software de ubuntu...
<kisko> sera cuestión de tiempo, he irla trasteando...
<kisko> por lo demás no tiene mala pinta...
<sannin> ohh
<sannin> sube una foto para poder verla
<kisko>  https://www.bq.com/es/aquaris-m10-ubuntu-edition
<sannin> cuanto te costo?
<sannin> jaja, los 219 euros
<kisko> si...
<sannin> kisiera una, pero hacer llegar esas cosas a bolivia es un poco complicado
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-16
<sannin> hola
<sirix> sannin: que tal
<sannin> hola sirix
<sannin> sigue muerto el canal
<sirix> sannin: aja
<neyder_> hello world
<ElPiru> hola gente de ubuntu
<ElPiru> alguien de por acá es de estados unidos nesecito un favor
<ElPiru> nesecito un correo gringo :(
<ElPiru_> sipi en argentina
<ElPiru_> los venezolanos estamos tan bloqueados internacionalmente que enpieso a creer que no somos gente
<GridCube> ha
<GridCube> acá tambien es bastante complicado
<GridCube> pero si estás en venezuela mas vale que te van a poner palos en las ruedas
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<GridCube> buenas
<MarioMey> ¿Por qué mi amigo configuró Vino, lo tiene activado, me pasa su IP, intento con Vinagre conectarme... y directamente me dice "Conexión cerrada"?
<GridCube> no estan abiertos los puertos en su router
<GridCube> port forwarding MarioMey
<MarioMey> Uh... esto puede ser más complicado de lo que pensaba, entonces.
<GridCube> nah
<MarioMey> Porque habría que entrar a su router, ¿no?
<MarioMey> Para liberar puertos...
<MarioMey> El cortafuego de Ubuntu lo tiene inactivo.
<MarioMey> GridCube: ¿cómo habría que hacer?
<GridCube> busca port forward y el modelo del router
<MarioMey> GridCube: esto sirve para hacerlo por internet, también?
<MarioMey> Él está en su casa...
<MarioMey> Y yo en la mía.
<GridCube> lo tiene que hacer el
<GridCube> solo el tiene acceso a su router
<MarioMey> Claro.
<GridCube> tiene que entrar a 192.168.1.1 desde su navegador y configurarlo
<GridCube> esa es la ip de la intranet del router/modem
<GridCube> generalmente
<MarioMey> GridCube: gracias. Pero esto se va a volver complicado. Hasta que entre al router, se encuentre con algo desconocido, que siga mis instrucciones (que yo sigo de una página)... puede llevarnos mucho tiempo.
<MarioMey> Demasiado.
<MarioMey> No es un trabajo.
<MarioMey> Y yo tengo trabajo!
<MarioMey> Gracias y saludos.
<GridCube> ok
<MarioMey> Gente, metí un pendrive y medio que se colgó. Intenté expulsarlo y siguió trabado. Lo saqué. Cuando lo vuelvo a meter, no lo detecta.
<MarioMey> ¿Hay alguna forma de refrescar las unidades?
<MarioMey> Ubuntu-Mate 14.04.
<MarioMey> Lo meto en otra USB y tampoco lo agarra.
<MarioMey> Intento abrirlo con Gparted y tira error. Cuando termina leyéndolo, sabe que tiene 8GB, pero no encuentra sistema de datos (o como se llame).
<MarioMey> Es una tarjeta de memoria de móvil. La inserté en el teléfono y funciona, está todo. La inserto en el ordenador y no la encuentra. No quiero reiniciar para que la lea... ¡esto no es win!
<MarioMey> ;)
<MarioMey> Bueno... reiniciando...
<MarioMey> Bueno, finalmente parece que el lector de tarjetas está andando mal.
<MarioMey> Puse otra tarjeta y tampoco la encuentra.
<MarioMey> "sin asignar" dice gparted.
<gbh> hello
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-17
<ramrebol> Hola. Trato de redimendionar la particion de windows ntfs, pero gparted me arroja un error y no lo permite. Por supuesto, esa particion tiene espacio libre. Como puedo solucionar esto?
<dcdev__> :D
<phablet> v
<cepedag14> buenos dias
<dcdev|> Buen día
<cepedag14> hola amigo, como anda el dia ?
<cepedag14> alguien ha instalado ampss e ubuntu 16?
 * Acacio hola
<marcv> Hola. Tengo ubuntu instalado en dual boot en un iMac. Con MacOS tengo los 100 Mb de mi abono internet. Con ubuntu no mas de 25Mb (probado con speedtest.net). Alguien tendria alguna idea del problema?
<r1ghtz0> saludo como andan por aqui
<r1ghtz0> ?
<r1ghtz0> estaba leyendo una informacion que decia que los trabajadores del septimo arte usan open source
<r1ghtz0> entre ellos esta ubuntu
<r1ghtz0> y pixar libero por cierto su software de creacion de animaciones
<r1ghtz0> está para linux
<dcdev|> Define el séptimo arte?
<MrTulias> se fue
<MrTulias> supongo que el cine
<dcdev|> Hahaha
<dcdev|> Su tuviera un memes aquí le habría enviado la foca
<dcdev|> Alguien sabe como configurar nginx con php 7 para Laravel?
<uruk7> hola gente 16.04 es estable?
<usuario> quit
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-18
<k9ts_> j
<Manj-811-Xfce> como pongo pass al grub
<I_Asimov> Buenas tardes
<sirix> buenas oches
<blackangel> saludos amigos alguien ya ha puesto sus avanicos a correr a una velocidad estable parece que despues de el ultip update mis avanicos estan loco y se me esta calentando la targeta de video tengo ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<blackangel> http://pastebin.com/EHX8hCHK
<ramrebol> Hola. En ubuntu 16.04 recien instalado, presiono ubuntu-software y no funciona. Alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<MrTulias> ramrebol, podrías intentar lanzarlo de alguna otra manera (desde el menú, terminal...) y a ver qué hace
<ramrebol> no termina de cargar
<ramrebol> y no aparece nada
<ramrebol> probe desintalandolo e instalandolo, y sigue igual
<ramrebol> (como cuando uno no pone un & al final del comando y se queda asi)
<MrTulias> ¿qué es eso de poner un & al final del comando?
<ramrebol> poner un & al final de un comando en la terminal :/
<ramrebol> escribir, teclear. Por ejemplo, escribir: "evince &" en vez de "evince"
<ramrebol> pero puedo instalar cosas con apt-get, el problema es la parte grafica del ubuntu software
<MrTulias> No sabría decirte, ¿no te salen errores o algo si lo lanzas desde terminal?
<MrTulias> No sé si el & al final de los comandos haga algo, conocía && para enlazar órdenes
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-11
<Guest71229> hola
<Guest71229> consulta algun canal de electronica en españo
<Guest71229> l
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-12
<johnfeerx> abra un canal de android en español?
<dominio> Buenas alguien sabe como solucionar el crasheo de firefox?
<dominio> gracias
<GridCube> dominio: tu pregunta es demasiado generica
 * fenixir pasen linda noche y sobre todo sean felices ; Que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras tropezaran :-)
<erxeni> hola
<DELLtra> hola
<DELLtra> 0/
<erxeni> alguien podria ayudarme con un problema bastante serio que tengo con ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-13
 * fenixir pasen linda noche , sean felices  y que la luz les ilumine en elc aminar , pues a oscuras no se lelga lejos :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-14
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noite , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras no se llega muy lejos :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-15
<GATO_NEGRO> #rompeolas
<fenixir> cacio
<mauro25987> hola
<mauro25987> hay alguien?
<MrTulias> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-16
<omar_> Hola    a todos
<omar_> Hoy cumplo 10 años usando ubuntu, y estoy feliz, acabo de insstalar 1704 y estoy probando.
<omar_> hace mucho tiempo que no andaba por acá, un abrazo a todos desde Villa Alemana Chile
<omar_> hola a todos nuevamente, alguien por acá?
<omem> buenas noches
 * fenixir pasen linda noche , sean felices y  que la luz les ilumine , pues a oscuras  no se lelga muy lejos :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-17
<loquox> java
<viana_m>      sdjkreare,gvmjuvmn vn vn booiitzaigca<xsu eav hdka<dsa jhfy dfsasa ñ.ñ-çḉz<a mfgpdñfgñoytlkkkkktrsfg------vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmgrtttttttttttttjv<swejirejf ioiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovf
<viana_m> ç
<viana_m> +ççḉççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççÃ
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-10
<m4v> !aptlock
<kubot> Si tienes la base de datos APT bloqueada prueba con cerrar todas las instancias del Adept, Synaptic, aptitude o apt-get. Si aún sigue bloqueada intenta con « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock » en una terminal.
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-11
<BoF> buen dia gente alguien con experiencia en haproxy?
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-12
 * acacio hola
<GridCube> hi
<BoF> hi
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices , hasta outro ratito
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-13
<acacio> hola
<GridCube> hi
<GridCube> como va
<acacio> GridCube,  bien
 * acacio pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-14
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices👀
<Lenovoi5> Holas.
<Lenovoi5> Estoy usando ubuntu 18.04 con wsl, ¿puede ser que no sean los mismos repositorios?, no puedo instalar youtube-dl.
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-15
<BoF> buenas gente alguno de ustedes tiene experiencia con galera?
<acacio> hi
 * acacio pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-09
<karen_> hola buenas tardes/noches
<karen_> hay alquien que me pueda ayudar con la configuracion de mi sistema?
<karen_> Hola, alguien?
<karen_> necesito ayuda
<karen_> quiero instalar el qshutdown pero cuando lo hago el programa no hace lo que deberia hacer
<karen_> alguien que me ayude?
<weonrandom> buen dia gente :D
<n-iCe> hi
<weonrandom> ~
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-10
 * unknown_ ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-11
<GridCube> hi
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-12
<bellhora> Hola, tengo una Acer Aspire 7 A717-72g-700j y no puedo lograr que funcione bien ninguna distro de Ubuntu, que puedo hacer?
<GridCube> averiguar porqué no funciona
<bellhora> ja ja por eso vine a consultar. Instale ubuntu, ubuntu-mate y por ultimo linux mint. Completo la instalación pero al reiniciar la pantalla queda oscura con la  felchita del mouse visible
<bellhora> Puse los drivers de Nvidia y no aduvo los de X-org tampoco funcionaron
<bellhora> Llevé a un técnico y dice que solo windows funciona bien
<bellhora> Pero no  me resigno
<GridCube> mmmm
<bellhora> Que puedo hacer para solucionar el problema? La necesito para la facultad
<GridCube> tenes una sola pantalla?
<GridCube> funcionan las TTY?
<bellhora> No se que es TTY
<GridCube> las tty son terminales que estan desde el F1 al F6
<GridCube> en el F7 está tu sesión de X
<GridCube> apretá ctrl-alt-F1 a F6 y vas ir a las terminales
<bellhora> Ok. Voy a retirarla del técnico (me volvió a instalar windows) y voy a probar, si funcionan que comando debería ejecutar?
<GridCube> y hay que ir viendo
<GridCube> tenes que tratar de ejecutar las equis y ver que errores te tira
<GridCube> capas que necesitas otra placa de video
<bellhora> Eso me dijeron. La placa de video que trae no funciona bien con ubuntu. Estaba pensando instalar una VM en Windows y desde ahi correr Ubuntu poruqe cmabiar de placa cuesta mucho
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> es la placa integrada? o tenes otra aparte?
<bellhora> es la que trae el equipo
<bellhora> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 4 GB
<GridCube> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1078726/on-acer-aspire-7-a717-72g-ubuntu-cannot-be-installed
<GridCube> dice que necesitas los controladores de nvidia
<GridCube> pero vos decis que los instalaste
<GridCube> pero como los instalaste si no tenes sesión?
<bellhora> Ubuntu mate los instala de entrada y Linux mint te ofrece instalarlos
<bellhora> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/551112/issues-with-installing-linux-distros-on-aspire-7-a715-72g-56zt
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> ya veo
<bellhora> Caleb X está igual que yo
<bellhora> CalebXPosts: 19 TroubleshooterSeptember 2018Hello JackE,I tried Fedora 28 - XFCE, GNOME edition - system hangs at the boot upXubuntu 18.04 - system hangs after log in - black screen with only the mouse visible and movingLinux Mint 18.3 - xfce, cinnamon editions - black screen with only the mouse visible and movingLinux Mint 19 XFCE, Cinnamon -
<bellhora> black screen with only the mouse visible and movingI managed to start up right now a mint 19 XFCE edition ( somehow ), but the system hangs after a shutdown/reboot and the Nvidia drivers don't work properly.System from time to time hangs, which is not normal at all.Other times, when I try to install a fresh Mint 19 - any edition, the system hangs
<bellhora> again as mentioned above.Bios has been updated to the latest version, due to the fact that there was an bios update, which fixes system hanging issues, but that didn't resolve the issue.MX Linux is able, to be installed, but still with some issues as to system hanging.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> suena serio
<bellhora> Es la primera vez que ceo un equipo donde anda windows y no linux.
<bellhora> *veo
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> depende de la tecnología
<GridCube> bueno bellhora veo en ese thread que linkeaste recién que alguien puso una solución parcial, tenes que modificar grub con nomodeset y con nouveau.blacklist=1
<GridCube> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/comment/618322/#Comment_618322
<bellhora> No debí comprar una Acer
<GridCube> lol
<bellhora> Lo leí, pero no se como hacer esa modificación
<GridCube> https://www.enmimaquinafunciona.com/pregunta/25599/como-se-establece-el-nomodeset-despues-ya-he-instalado-ubuntu
<GridCube> para editar grub si no podes usar la interfaz grafica vas a necesitar usar una TTY
<GridCube> desde la tty podes instalar nano, sudo apt install nano
<GridCube> y usar nano es re facil
<bellhora> Si nano, se usar
<bellhora> 1: Instalo la distro
<bellhora> 2:edito la grub
<bellhora> y con eso soluciono
<GridCube> eeeeeh
<GridCube> tal ves?
<bellhora> Ojalá. El lunes quiero dar na charla sobre software libre para GIS y no quiero ir con windows
<GridCube> hahaha
<GridCube> :P podes usar Aura en Freedos :P
<bellhora> Y funcionaran todos los programas que corren en ubuntu. Qgis, JOSM, Postgres, etc?
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> es un front gui para DOS
<bellhora> Entonces la única que me queda es editar el GRUB y cruzar los dedos
<GridCube> tambien podes intentar usar una distro super simple, onda tinycore?
<GridCube> y ver si tira
<GridCube> o puppy
<GridCube> pero apuesto 25centavos a que modificar grub funciona
<bellhora> aca dicen que si
<bellhora> https://www.enmimaquinafunciona.com/pregunta/25599/como-se-establece-el-nomodeset-despues-ya-he-instalado-ubuntu
<bellhora> Gracias GridCube cuando vengas a ver las Cataratas del Iguazú, te invito una cerveza !!!
<GridCube> :P
<bellhora> Saludos
<bellhora> (y) (y)
<GridCube> Che exio4 seguis por acá?
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-13
<GridCube> exio4, ping
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-15
 * acacio ola
